# Obamacare #8



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Posted by accident.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> LOL, no bigotry shown here...
> 
> "Agreed; where is the rage and protests because the black community doesn't take care of other blacks or any other race for that matter? Black-on-black crime is spiraling out of control, their unemployment rates are forever increasing, and I see nothing been said or done by the regular leaders of their own communities and race.
> 
> Do not neglect to do good and to share what you have, for such sacrifices are pleasing to God. Hebrews 13:16 For God so loved the world, He gave his only so"


Thank you, jelun, for saving me the trouble. No bigotry there whatsoever

FWIW, I do think that choosing that photo was a mistake and very poor judgment, for which MHP apologized and for which she is paying a fairly high price so far (I hope it goes no further).

But I do find it ironic that the only time they can even "see" racism (or what they can even remotely interpret or claim as racism) is when it's people of color doing it. Funny, that. Darned funny.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Wasn't that nasty man (Andrews or Allen, perhaps?) who used that term Makaka, which I had never heard before, a Virginian?
> I am pretty sure that it is in Williamsburg that there is/was a gentleman who does charcoal portraits of southern historical figures. Now, I could understand General Lee, I could certainly get why he would do Alexander Stephens, but Nathan Bedford Forrest a hero? That's a bit of a stretch. I could almost see it if he had been from VA or fought in Virgina, he had no connection there at all. To venerate such a nasty person who had no connection to the region signals just one thing, an agreement in philosophy.
> Edit: I note that LTL is attributing the switch to bigot to you, <smh> not much going on up there.
> We all have prejudices, that we recognize them and work to ensure that they not affect our actions is the important thing, don't you think?


Never heard of him, and I have no idea what that word means. Have no intention of learning what it is. No sense to learn vocabulary that is inappropriate or vile.

Speak for yourself and stop pointing fingers. Don't assume that others are as prejudice as you are. I may not like everyone, but I don't hate any particular group. And if I did, I would keep my thoughts to myself and not give that group the time of day. Too bad you can't say the same


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Knitry said:


> Thank you, jelun, for saving me the trouble. No bigotry there whatsoever
> 
> FWIW, I do think that choosing that photo was a mistake and very poor judgment, for which MHP apologized and for which she is paying a fairly high price so far (I hope it goes no further).
> 
> But I do find it ironic that the only time they can even "see" racism (or what they can even remotely interpret or claim as racism) is when it's people of color doing it. Funny, that. Darned funny.


They only see it now because some nasty website that they go to for skewed "facts" told them to see it.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> True. They are pigs on MSNBC and only have a handful of viewers which is why nothing is being said about the disgusting remarks of her "panel" of racist pigs.


No, nothing being said at all. Not here, not in the links i shared, not on Fox. No one has said or heard a word about it, so it must all be your imagination. (Egads, don't you people think at all?? When your rhetoric doesn't even make sense, you HAVE no credibility whatsoever. Period.)

"Panel of racist pigs" is a rather ugly, racist thing to say all by itself, esp. since many if not most of those "racist pigs" are people of color themselves. But I suppose you didn't mean it in any racist or bigoted way, did you?



> No one barely heard it and no one cares what anyone on that network says.


Well, except you, of course. You seem to care a lot, since you're posting at length about it and have clearly read others' critical remarks about it. And LTL seems to care quite a bit, and - who did I miss?



> Apparantely, they are all too stupid to know to not say the things they did nor understand to apologize, so they were *forced * to apologize according to other authors. What does that tell you?


It tells me they were too naive (stupid, in your words) to realize how morally bankrupt their detractors and how rabid their political enemies are.

People who are acting in good faith but make mistakes usually DON'T apologize "until forced to" -- that is, until forced to see that what they did in good faith was a mistake. She apologized very, very profoundly. I almost never see YOUR side apologize. Lately YOUR side likes to double down and act even worse. But that's okay, since it's YOUR side.



> This statement describes those racist, Liberal nut jobs perfectly:
> 
> _'MSNBC has become a club where the smug go to exchange hateful opinions and reassure each other it's acceptable,' _ tweeted Romney 2012 senior adviser Stuart Stevens.[/quote}
> 
> ...


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Knitry said:


> You don't hear their "hatred" at all; you don't watch MSNBC, so what are you whining about? It's a good thing you don't watch, else you might learn something. Can't have that.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Agreed; where is the rage and protests because the black community doesn't take care of other blacks or any other race for that matter? Black-on-black crime is spiraling out of control, their unemployment rates are forever increasing, and I see nothing been said or done by the regular leaders of their own communities and race.


You have no idea what the black community does for themselves or other races. None whatsoever because you are completely isolated from them, and prefer it that way.

Have you ever wondered why we never hear anything about "white on white" crime?? I mean, have you ever even heard the term? I haven't. Do you even wonder why that is? Clue: it has to do with institutional, societal racism. But -- shhhh -- don't tell any one.

As for higher unemployment, has it ever occurred to you that that's more an indication of the effects of racism than an indicator of _their_ faults and failings? (I mean, if you ever wanted to see a perfect example of racial bigotry, your comments in this post fit the bill.)

Nor are you in a position to see any black leaders and what they have to say about anything. Do you really think you have any clue what's going on with Black Leaders watching Fox News, that Fox would "waste" a minute tell you anything that wasn't derogatory about blacks and other people of color? No way, Jose.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Knitry said:


> You don't hear their "hatred" at all; you don't watch MSNBC, so what are you whining about? It's a good thing you don't watch, else you might learn something. Can't have that.


If she said she was sorry while wearing her tampon earrings then it would be more believable. I rather enjoy MSNBC it's like hitting a Pinata and the candy just keeps pouring out. :lol: :!:


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

Oh dear...now you have overwhelmed KPG way to much......She'll be spending the rest of the evening looking for more hatred to post.

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :XD: :XD: :XD:

But you've described her to a T....... She's a very unhappy....measurable, and jealous person. IMO she lives, eats and breaths hatred. And no one, except her equally delusional buddy's, really believes anything she says or posts. This is just a place for her to blow off all that hot air that she's so full of....



Knitry said:


> You don't hear their "hatred" at all; you don't watch MSNBC, so what are you whining about? It's a good thing you don't watch, else you might learn something. Can't have that.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Speaking of privatization, I ran across this earlier today (And btw, perhaps the very worst privatization is education, though water is definitely way up there too):



> *Quelle Surprise! New Report Show How Outsourcing State and Local Government Services is About Looting*
> Posted on January 3, 2014 by Yves Smith
> 
> For decades, citizens have been sold on the mantra that the hungry private sector can do a better and cheaper job of providing services than inefficient government. Now it is true that there were some badly run government entities that have done better when privatized (the poster child is British Telecom). But particularly on the state and local level, where voters demand a high level of accountability, this premise was always dubious.
> ...


And if anyone wants to try to claim that private enterprise is somehow more efficient: hogwash. I spent my entire work life in the private sector and I was routinely aghast at the waste and inefficiency, some of it quite intentional (lavish company conventions, expensive interior decorating) and some of it sheer ineptitude and stupidity (the Peter Principle at work some of the time). I don't know for sure that government is MORE effiicient, tho it can be, I just know that that profit motive renders private enterprise the absolutely wrong choice for delivering government services.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

jelun2 said:


> LOL, no bigotry shown here...
> 
> "Agreed; where is the rage and protests because the black community doesn't take care of other blacks or any other race for that matter? Black-on-black crime is spiraling out of control, their unemployment rates are forever increasing, and I see nothing been said or done by the regular leaders of their own communities and race.
> 
> Do not neglect to do good and to share what you have, for such sacrifices are pleasing to God. Hebrews 13:16 For God so loved the world, He gave his only so"


Please excuse me for jumping in. I'm new here and was browsing through the various topics and can't resist.

Wow, that was REALLY bigoted. Nothing is being done by black people to help other black people? What the heck is knitpresentgifts talking about?

I guess when someone is cloistered in an all-white world one might have that perception as they don't really know or see black people much, if at ALL. But, you have to be pretty darn ignorant to think that the black community doesn't help itself.

That it's not always enough to overcome the systemic racism within society is a separate issue, but to be so blind as to think that black on black crime is about race instead of "proximity crime" is also grossly ignorant.

Black on black crime happens for the same reason white on white crime happens. If you live in a neighborhood that's comparatively segregated, then the people within that neighborhood commit crimes against each other. It has absolutely nothing to do with race. It only has to do with people who commit crimes will do so against the people they live in close proximity to and it has to do with poverty, because in general, crime can be worse in poverty stricken areas, black or white or native American or Hispanic/Latino or some others.

And I saw the MHP segment. She apologizes for using the photo of the family in the first place, but, I don't blame her for how the conversation progressed. It was supposed to be a "funny segment" where there were comedians on the show and they were taking political pictures and creating funny captions for them. Sometimes comedy does cross a line, and she appropriately apologized for using the picture with kids in it in the first place.

But I have to say... is ANYONE going to mention how Romney USED that baby as a token? With all those kids in that picture, they had to make sure the black baby was front and center and on his lap... so that THEY could use the baby to "prove" that HE'S not racist?? ... which of course, is racist in and of itself.

And really... the outfits they were wearing... could that have been any more cliche'?? If Saturday Night Live were going to do a bit about goofy stereotypically-white family photos... they would dress people up JUST like that... and it would be considered an extreme exaggeration.

That's how RIDICULOUS that photo was. Seriously. It couldn't have been any more "stereotypically white" if they tried. And then they plop the black baby on his knee? I'm sorry, but they were practically ASKING to be made fun of.

Maybe MHP's show was not the right place for that humor... but EASILY that would've been on a show like Jon Stewart, ANY of the Late Night talk shows or Saturday Night Live as a photo WORTHY of being made fun of. In and of itself it really WAS a gut-busting-ly funny picture.

The picture WAS hilarious.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> Please excuse me for jumping in. I'm new here and was browsing through the various topics and can't resist.
> 
> Wow, that was REALLY bigoted. .... snip


First, WELCOME to KP. And boy am I glad you jumped in. You provided some extremely valuable insight. I hope you'll stick around and share more.

P.S. The photo really was almost a caricature of itself. Good call.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

If you ever are tempted to believe bad reports about Obamcare, think of this first:



> *Who are the people willing to identify themselves as casualties of the Affordable Care Act? and did they really 'shop' in the exchanges?*
> 
> Turns out in the article mentioned below, they are all tea baggers who NEVER did 'shop' in the exchanges.
> ... In a video talking about her experience, Johnson claims that when she started trying to shop around, the rates went from $1,000 to $1,800 a month for not even close to the coverage that my previous insurance had offered me.
> ...


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Another slight OT comment. I was really shocked that Eric Cantor's "legislative agenda" for 2014 doesn't include taking up the extension of unemployment insurance.

I just can't figure out what these people are thinking. Politicians are usually thought to have their fingers on the pulse of the electorate, or at least of their base. WHAT ARE THEY THINKING????

It's one thing to stick it to the poor -- they don't have any power at all, and may not even vote that reliably. It takes a lot of time and effort to just survive when you're poor -- some of the fine points of civic life get lost in the shuffle. More's the pity, but those are the facts of life too often.

But to stick it to the unemployed who are overwhelmingly from the beleaguerd middle class these days? Whew! Bad idea, boyz. Bad, bad idea, and they may pay for it, as this report shows:



> *Poll: Congress Risks Voter Backlash For Letting Unemployment Benefits Expire*
> 
> Republicans could face voter backlash in their home districts for failing to extend long-term unemployment benefits expiring at the end of the month. According to a new poll from Public Policy Polling, a clear majority of voters in five Republican districts support continuing unemployment benefits for Americans unemployed for longer than six months. PPP found that most Republican voters are at odds with GOP lawmakers who are letting funds dry up. Without congressional action to extend the Emergency Unemployment Compensation fund, 1.3 million Americans are about to lose their only income lifeline.
> 
> ...


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Finally, I wanted to share this from the website I visit everyday, and which is responsible for most of the things I post here. It's the best aggregator of news I know of and definitely where I get most of mine.

It's about a man who made some really bad choices in life. He must have to have ended up like this.

But for the life of me I can't figure out what they were -- perhaps some of our more erudite and enlightened posters and show me the error of his ways --??



> *Confession of a former Rush Limbaugh fan*
> 
> I'm 52 yrs old. 25 years ago I was fully employed and living the American dream. I listened to Rush everyday and thought Rush was right. I hated unions and poor people because they were leeches off my tax dollars. I voted GOP in every election.
> 
> ...


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> Please excuse me for jumping in. I'm new here and was browsing through the various topics and can't resist.
> 
> Wow, that was REALLY bigoted. Nothing is being done by black people to help other black people? What the heck is knitpresentgifts talking about?
> 
> ...


I'll echo what Knitry said and welcome you here. You add a lot to the conversation.

Remember how Sarah Palin was always taking pictures with her disabled baby? That's what Romney's pic is like.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitry said:


> Speaking of privatization, I ran across this earlier today (And btw, perhaps the very worst privatization is education, though water is definitely way up there too):
> 
> And if anyone wants to try to claim that private enterprise is somehow more efficient: hogwash. I spent my entire work life in the private sector and I was routinely aghast at the waste and inefficiency, some of it quite intentional (lavish company conventions, expensive interior decorating) and some of it sheer ineptitude and stupidity (the Peter Principle at work some of the time). I don't know for sure that government is MORE effiicient, tho it can be, I just know that that profit motive renders private enterprise the absolutely wrong choice for delivering government services.


Don't forget the health insurance companies.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Never heard of him, and I have no idea what that word means. Have no intention of learning what it is. No sense to learn vocabulary that is inappropriate or vile.
> 
> Speak for yourself and stop pointing fingers. Don't assume that others are as prejudice as you are. I may not like everyone, but I don't hate any particular group. And if I did, I would keep my thoughts to myself and not give that group the time of day. Too bad you can't say the same


How long have you been in Virginia? George Allen was once governor of VA, and senator from VA until he lost to Jim Webb in 2007. Still never heard of him? And the word he used isn't "vile," and is inappropriate only in certain contexts.

I've never come across anyone so reluctant to learn things. What are you afraid of?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

galinipper said:


> If she said she was sorry while wearing her tampon earrings then it would be more believable. I rather enjoy MSNBC it's like hitting a Pinata and the candy just keeps pouring out. :lol: :!:


Those look like spools of thread to me. But I'm not surprised you saw tampons.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitry said:


> Finally, I wanted to share this from the website I visit everyday, and which is responsible for most of the things I post here. It's the best aggregator of news I know of and definitely where I get most of mine.
> 
> It's about a man who made some really bad choices in life. He must have to have ended up like this.
> 
> But for the life of me I can't figure out what they were -- perhaps some of our more erudite and enlightened posters and show me the error of his ways --??


God punished him for listening to Lush Rimbaugh???


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

Her problem? She will NEVER admit she's wrong. She will beat around the bush and back peddle to her last breath....but she will never admit she's wrong.


Poor Purl said:


> How long have you been in Virginia? George Allen was once governor of VA, and senator from VA until he lost to Jim Webb in 2007. Still never heard of him? And the word he used isn't "vile," and is inappropriate only in certain contexts.
> 
> I've never come across anyone so reluctant to learn things. What are you afraid of?


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

lovethelake said:


> Never heard of him, and I have no idea what that word means. Have no intention of learning what it is. No sense to learn vocabulary that is inappropriate or vile.
> 
> Speak for yourself and stop pointing fingers. Don't assume that others are as prejudice as you are. I may not like everyone, but I don't hate any particular group. And if I did, I would keep my thoughts to myself and not give that group the time of day. Too bad you can't say the same


You never heard of your own Governor?

Well, I guess that's what happens when you choose to be willfully ignorant, you don't even learn the basics -- like who was your own Governor in the last 10 years or so.

And I believe in learning what words mean IN CONTEXT because it's the difference between being literate and illiterate. That includes words that may or may not be vile. Too bad you can't say the same


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Poor Purl said:


> I'll echo what Knitry said and welcome you here. You add a lot to the conversation.
> 
> Remember how Sarah Palin was always taking pictures with her disabled baby? That's what Romney's pic is like.


Bingo.

I really wouldn't put it past that family to adopt a black child just to "prove" they aren't racists.

Oh, and BTW... know what they named the baby? Kieran.

Know what Kieran means in Gaelic? "Little Dark One".

Now was that just a racist choice, or just a "coincidence" that they named the baby "Little Dark One"?


----------



## sumpleby (Aug 3, 2013)

I believe that children should be totally off-limits when trying to make a point, political or other wise.

However, that said, MHP issued an apology afterwards. And I have NEVER heard Faux News issue an apology for any of the outrageous statements and claims they make--including doing the same thing regarding Obama's daughters. They drop the subject and never give an apology for any of their mistakes. Typical for them.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

sumpleby said:


> I believe that children should be totally off-limits when trying to make a point, political or other wise.
> 
> However, that said, MHP issued an apology afterwards. And I have NEVER heard Faux News issue an apology for any of the outrageous statements and claims they make--including doing the same thing regarding Obama's daughters. They drop the subject and never give an apology for any of their mistakes. Typical for them.


I've heard Murdoch brag that they've never taken back anything they said.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

VocalLisa said:


> Bingo.
> 
> I really wouldn't put it past that family to adopt a black child just to "prove" they aren't racists.
> 
> ...


You know, I sincerely welcome you if you are going to talk rational points and make valid arguments, that being said, if you are going to talk ridiculous crap like the meaning of the precious baby's name we are going to have a problem. 
There are 2, count 'em, two saints named Kieran.
It is sick to use children to political advantage regardless of which end of the political spectrum one sits on.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Those look like spools of thread to me. But I'm not surprised you saw tampons.


They were tampons, Empress, worn in "sympathy" for an action by left leaning women at the time of the abortion fight in Texas. 
That is part of what endears Melissa to her viewers is her playfulness.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> You know, I sincerely welcome you if you are going to talk rational points and make valid arguments, that being said, if you are going to talk ridiculous crap like the meaning of the precious baby's name we are going to have a problem.
> There are 2, count 'em, two saints named Kieran.
> It is sick to use children to political advantage regardless of which end of the political spectrum one sits on.


I don't quite understand your complaint, jelun. What exactly is "ridiculous crap" about it? And what do the saints have to do with anything?

Or why it's a problem for you for someone to point out that the name is Gaelic for "black." I find that pretty odd myself, and definitely not likely to be a coincidence.

I agree that children shouldn't be used for political purposes, but I don't think it's vying for political advantage to point out the Romneys seem to be using the child in their family photo, and that their choice of baby name is odd, to say the least.

Finally, VocalLisa is brand new here. She joined today. She definitely chose her name well, and I love that she felt comfortable enough to jump right in like she did, but I think it's a shame she got jumped on in return.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> If she said she was sorry while wearing her tampon earrings then it would be more believable. I rather enjoy MSNBC it's like hitting a Pinata and the candy just keeps pouring out. :lol: :!:


 :XD:


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Knitry said:


> I don't quite understand your complaint, jelun. What exactly is "ridiculous crap" about it? And what do the saints have to do with anything?
> 
> Or why it's a problem for you for someone to point out that the name is Gaelic for "black." I find that pretty odd myself, and definitely not likely to be a coincidence.
> 
> ...


I say what I think, period. 
You can't have it both ways, we cannot say don't use children then use them. 
People can guess at the motives of the elder Romneys, that doesn't make it true. 
It certainly has nothing to do with the name that the younger Romneys picked for their child. 
The mention of the saints was because thsoe were the only two personages I could remember with the name. 
As it turns out, it is a very popular name. I doubt that the parents of those Irish children were denoting the color of their skin.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knitry said:


> You have no idea what the black community does for themselves or other races. None whatsoever because you are completely isolated from them, and prefer it that way.
> 
> Have you ever wondered why we never hear anything about "white on white" crime?? I mean, have you ever even heard the term? I haven't. Do you even wonder why that is? Clue: it has to do with institutional, societal racism. But -- shhhh -- don't tell any one.
> 
> ...


Who died and made you God? Again, another KPer told me of your disgusting and vile post which you and Jelun2 wrote about me. *You* have no idea who I am, what color I am, where I live, what I think or do, listen to or watch and what I know.

I don't read your posts nor do I respond or name you in mine.

However, I know this, you have shown yourself insolent, an idiot and a racist to speak to me as you have done. Grow up and learn something about how to treat and talk to people and never libel my name again.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Who died and made you God? Again, another KPer told me of your disgusting and vile post which you and Jelun2 wrote about me. *You*have no idea who I am, what color I am, where I live, what I think or do, listen to or watch and what I know.
> 
> However, I know this, you are insolent, an idiot and a racist to speak to me as you have done. Grow up and learn something about how to treat and talk to people and never address me or libel my name again.


Sometimes ya feel like a nut...


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

KPG...I see you've bitten off more than you can chew, again. I really don't know why you continue to try to insert yourself into this discussion. It's plain to everyone, that you don't posses the knowledge needed to add anything useful. And I am the first to admit that I also don't posses enough knowledge to input anything useful. But at least I'm smart enough to read what's being posted and learn. 
This must be the umpteenth person you've asked who's died and made them god.

And this describes you perfectly,



knitpresentgifts said:


> However, I know this, you are insolent, an idiot and a racist to speak to me as you have done. Grow up and learn something about how to treat and talk to people and never address me or libel my name again.


You have just described who and what you are. And who would know you better than you? My suggestion is that you back off for now, because you are way out of your league.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

sumpleby said:


> I believe that children should be totally off-limits when trying to make a point, political or other wise.
> 
> However, that said, MHP issued an apology afterwards. And I have NEVER heard Faux News issue an apology for any of the outrageous statements and claims they make--including doing the same thing regarding Obama's daughters. They drop the subject and never give an apology for any of their mistakes. Typical for them.


True. And I'm sorry, you could see the MHP was genuinely sorry since the picture did involve the kids and she should've thought of that beforehand.

But, the picture was worthy of ridicule.

A I pointed out earlier, they didn't even get into how Mitt was using that baby as a token.

"Oh look, Mitt's not racist because he was willing to have THAT baby on his lap. Isn't he just wonderful?"


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> They were tampons, Empress, worn in "sympathy" for an action by left leaning women at the time of the abortion fight in Texas.
> That is part of what endears Melissa to her viewers is her playfulness.


Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

VocalLisa said:


> True. And I'm sorry, you could see the MHP was genuinely sorry since the picture did involve the kids and she should've thought of that beforehand.
> 
> But, the picture was worthy of ridicule.
> 
> ...


As with Sarah Palin, I am not sure why anyone cares what Mitt Romney does. 
His political career is dead. Why did he even release that pic publicly?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Welcome, Lisa. You are a breath of fresh air. Keep posting your opinions as we are free to post as we wish around here.
Looking forward to seeing you around.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> As with Sarah Palin, I am not sure why anyone cares what Mitt Romney does.
> His political career is dead. Why did he even release that pic publicly?


Maybe he doesn't know what we know. I wouldn't be surprised if he took another run at the presidency.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Speaking of Sarah Palin.......


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> As with Sarah Palin, I am not sure why anyone cares what Mitt Romney does.
> His political career is dead. Why did he even release that pic publicly?


Because he has 5 or 6 (I think) sons, several of whom probably intend to run for office.

Do you remember how he answered a reporter who asked how come not one of his sons had ever served in the military? He said (I'm paraphrasing) they were all in public service: they were working on his campaign.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Maybe he doesn't know what we know. I wouldn't be surprised if he took another run at the presidency.


I can't see that would add to the amusement factor much. It can't hurt, I suppose.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Speaking of Sarah Palin.......


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Nussa said:


> KPG...I see you've bitten off more than you can chew, again. I really don't know why you continue to try to insert yourself into this discussion. It's plain to everyone, that you don't posses the knowledge needed to add anything useful. And I am the first to admit that I also don't posses enough knowledge to input anything useful. But at least I'm smart enough to read what's being posted and learn.
> This must be the umpteenth person you've asked who's died and made them god.
> 
> And this describes you perfectly,
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Speaking of Sarah Palin.......


That man is funny!


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Because he has 5 or 6 (I think) sons, several of whom probably intend to run for office.
> 
> Do you remember how he answered a reporter who asked how come not one of his sons had ever served in the military? He said (I'm paraphrasing) they were all in public service: they were working on his campaign.


I probably should remember that, I didn't listen to much that he had to say outside of the infamous 47% sound bite. 
The man makes me physically ill. From the top of his slicked hair to the tips of his manicured "never done a decent thing with these" finger, I just cannot stand even thinking about him.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

jelun2 said:


> You know, I sincerely welcome you if you are going to talk rational points and make valid arguments, that being said, if you are going to talk ridiculous crap like the meaning of the precious baby's name we are going to have a problem.
> There are 2, count 'em, two saints named Kieran.
> It is sick to use children to political advantage regardless of which end of the political spectrum one sits on.


I believe, like MOST new parents they would've looked up the meaning of the name --- and they chose to use it anyway and either were too ignorant to know how offensive that would be, or they didn't care. Either way, it's not very admirable in my opinion.

They're not Irish, they're not Catholic. Mormons don't believe in the Canonized Saints. So, I hardly think they'd be naming the kid after either of the Saint Kierans.

So, it's not "ridiculous crap" at all.

What the heck is wrong with people who, knowing the history of the Mormon church and Mitt Romney's obvious disdain towards OTHERS that he showed during the election, would name the baby "dark skinned", and then plop that baby on Mitt's lap in a picture they intended to be publicly disseminated. This wasn't some family picture that happened to get put out in public. They didn't put out a Christmas picture of the WHOLE family just the one with the black baby front and center blasted out on Twitter/Facebook?

I'm sorry, but I find it highly inappropriate that they named that baby "the little black one" given the context.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Here is an interesting article I stumbled across. It is 3 days old, but interesting just the same. Seems like our Mr. Romney is facing racketeering charges.

http://www.dailykos.com/story/2013/10/19/1248866/-Romney-Sued-for-RICO-in-Fed-Court#


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> I believe, like MOST new parents they would've looked up the meaning of the name --- and they chose to use it anyway and either were too ignorant to know how offensive that would be, or they didn't care. Either way, it's not very admirable in my opinion.
> 
> They're not Irish, they're not Catholic. Mormons don't believe in the Canonized Saints. So, I hardly think they'd be naming the kid after either of the Saint Kierans.
> 
> ...


Lisa, I study any and all things Gaelic every chance I get.
Little dark one could be describing the color of hair of the child. There is a term called black irish, which refers to haircolor. Who knows why they named the child Kieran. I am not saying you are right or wrong, but adding some food for thought.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

VocalLisa said:


> I believe, like MOST new parents they would've looked up the meaning of the name --- and they chose to use it anyway and either were too ignorant to know how offensive that would be, or they didn't care. Either way, it's not very admirable in my opinion.
> 
> They're not Irish, they're not Catholic. Mormons don't believe in the Canonized Saints. So, I hardly think they'd be naming the kid after either of the Saint Kierans.
> 
> ...


It's your right to find it inappropriate, it is their right to name their child any name they like, it is my right to object when someone is so sure that they know someone's motives when they cannot possibly know them.
I guess part of what is wrong is that as someone who worked under Mitt Romney, I know that his disdain is not about the color of a person's skin, but, their station in life. He thought that all of the people who worked in the lower levels of the states hierarchy were scum. It has nothing to do with ethnicity, just as there was no indication simply by the numbers that he used that he was talking about a particular ethnic or racial background. 
While I think Mitt Romney is a creep, he can hardly be blamed for the stance his church took for a century. 
That is like holding every person who holds to organized religion accountable for the rape of children, the support of those rapists, the support of ministers ripping off the house bound with the tel-evangelism. 
Do we hold those people who continue to attend churches or other religious settings that are split over the civil rights of homosexuals repsonsible for what the leadership decides?
Alright, I am feeling too much as if I am making excuses for him, you get my point though. 
A person is responsible for their own actions, they are responsible for their inactions, we still have prisoners in Guantanomo and we still have troops all over the world. sigh.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Who died and made you God? Again, another KPer told me of your disgusting and vile post which you and Jelun2 wrote about me. *You* have no idea who I am, what color I am, where I live, what I think or do, listen to or watch and what I know.
> 
> I don't read your posts nor do I respond or name you in mine.
> 
> However, I know this, you have shown yourself insolent, an idiot and a racist to speak to me as you have done. Grow up and learn something about how to treat and talk to people and never libel my name again.


I'm sorry Miss, but YOU are the one that came in saying black people don't help each other and commit black on black crimes etc.. all of which was grossly racist.

Your own words betrayed you if you were hoping for anonymity.

Only white people who have absolutely no idea what happens in black culture (_and perhaps a few self-loathing blacks trying to please whites_) would write what you wrote, so your own words identified you pretty overtly.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> I'm sorry Miss, but YOU are the one that came in saying black people don't help each other and commit black on black crimes etc.. all of which was grossly racist.
> 
> Your own words betrayed you if you were hoping for anonymity.
> 
> Only white people who have absolutely no idea what happens in black culture (_and perhaps a few self-loathing blacks trying to please whites_) would write what you wrote, so your own words identified you pretty overtly.


And to add to that, there has been more white on white crime this past year than there has been black on black crime.
She actually said that black people don't help each other?
Bull feathers! As you get used to things around here, Lisa, you will see that she knows very little about everything


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

VocalLisa said:


> I'm sorry Miss, but YOU are the one that came in saying black people don't help each other and commit black on black crimes etc.. all of which was grossly racist.
> 
> Your own words betrayed you if you were hoping for anonymity.
> 
> Only white people who have absolutely no idea what happens in black culture (_and perhaps a few self-loathing blacks trying to please whites_) would write what you wrote, so your own words identified you pretty overtly.


You ain't seen nuthin yet! 
You said that you are new so I will give a hint on a fun way to figure out just where someone is coming from. 
If you click on her name at one of her posts, the info below her name includes the number of posts she has made, with a hyperlink there. Click on that link and you can see what twists and turns she takes. 
Have a nice night.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

jelun2 said:


> It's your right to find it inappropriate, it is their right to name their child any name they like, it is my right to object when someone is so sure that they know someone's motives when they cannot possibly know them.


No one ever said they don't have the right to name their child, or that you don't have the right to object even though common sense and logic makes it perfectly clear that naming an adopted African American baby "Little Black One" in an über white family who has some "issues" regarding racism (i.e. dark skin is the "mark of Cain", 47% etc ) --- is not the wisest or kindest of choices.

I don't want to fight with you though. It seems we have a similar understanding in other areas.

Let's just say that I believe anyone who was the _least bit_ respectful of the African American community would choose to name the baby "Little Black One".

They either are not respectful, or so grossly stupid, that it should be criminal! I don't think this is a family of Einsteins by any means, but I don't think they're that stupid/ignorant either. (_and no, I don't believe they didn't bother looking up the meaning of the name, I think it's perfectly reasonable to presume they did_)

So, that leaves "disrespectful". It's really a matter of deductive reasoning.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> And to add to that, there has been more white on white crime this past year than there has been black on black crime.
> She actually said that black people don't help each other?
> Bull feathers! As you get used to things around here, Lisa, you will see that she knows very little about everything


I actually started to collect a list of all the crimes just searching parents against little ones in the past few months, it was too much to catalog... my computer rebelled!


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

jelun2 said:


> You ain't seen nuthin yet!
> You said that you are new so I will give a hint on a fun way to figure out just where someone is coming from.
> If you click on her name at one of her posts, the info below her name includes the number of posts she has made, with a hyperlink there. Click on that link and you can see what twists and turns she takes.
> Have a nice night.


Thanks for letting me know. I will check it out. It may be I'll just need to decide it's not worth it to respond to such hate speech.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

VocalLisa said:


> Thanks for letting me know. I will check it out. It may be I'll just need to decide it's not worth it to respond to such hate speech.


I try not to. 
Sorry I came on so strong, it may have been those news stories about people hurting their babies that got to me before reading your post.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> I'm sorry Miss, but YOU are the one that came in saying black people don't help each other and commit black on black crimes etc.. all of which was grossly racist.
> 
> Your own words betrayed you if you were hoping for anonymity.
> 
> Only white people who have absolutely no idea what happens in black culture (_and perhaps a few self-loathing blacks trying to please whites_) would write what you wrote, so your own words identified you pretty overtly.


The person you're replying to often says " You have no idea who I am, what color I am, where I live, what I think or do, listen to or watch and what I know," as if her own words don't tell us all we need to know about her.

I _do_ know that she doesn't know grammar, or formal logic.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> Thanks for letting me know. I will check it out. It may be I'll just need to decide it's not worth it to respond to such hate speech.


Many of us have made that decision. I usually respond to her when she says something that I find hysterically funny; otherwise I just pass by.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

jelun2 said:


> I try not to.
> Sorry I came on so strong, it may have been those news stories about people hurting their babies that got to me before reading your post.


No problem. I started to get a little hot headed myself and had to edit a post.

All is good!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Here is another good story regarding the ACA. My sister in law who lives in Oregon has just received insurance coverage through Cover Oregon /ACA.
She and her husband lost their business due to the recession. Her husband travels to the south to work in North Carolina. He received no health insurance benefits.
Because of the ACA and Cover Oregon, the whole family is now insured. Before this they could not afford to buy insurance on the "street". She was turned down a few times when they did find something affordable because of her liver problem. (pre-existing condition.)
Laurie has a strange liver disorder and the cost of her meds were sky high. Not anymore.
We need Cheeky to do a happy dance for this one.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Here is another good story regarding the ACA. My sister in law who lives in Oregon has just received insurance coverage through Cover Oregon /ACA.
> She and her husband lost their business due to the recession. Her husband travels to the south to work in North Carolina. He received no health insurance benefits.
> Because of the ACA and Cover Oregon, the whole family is now insured. Before this they could not afford to buy insurance on the "street". She was turned down a few times when they did find something affordable because of her liver problem. (pre-existing condition.)
> Laurie has a strange liver disorder and the cost of her meds were sky high. Not anymore.
> We need Cheeky to do a happy dance for this one.


That is GREAT news!


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

BrattyPatty said:


> Here is another good story regarding the ACA. My sister in law who lives in Oregon has just received insurance coverage through Cover Oregon /ACA.
> She and her husband lost their business due to the recession. Her husband travels to the south to work in North Carolina. He received no health insurance benefits.
> Because of the ACA and Cover Oregon, the whole family is now insured. Before this they could not afford to buy insurance on the "street". She was turned down a few times when they did find something affordable because of her liver problem. (pre-existing condition.)
> Laurie has a strange liver disorder and the cost of her meds were sky high. Not anymore.
> We need Cheeky to do a happy dance for this one.


Yup, I think there are a LOT of families that have similar situations.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

VocalLisa said:


> I'm sorry Miss, but YOU are the one that came in saying black people don't help each other and commit black on black crimes etc.. all of which was grossly racist.


Don't let the facts get in the way of your ignorance:

Keep on pretending that the numbers and facts lie because they don't, you do.

Perhaps you can listen to Sharpton, Maxine Waters, President Obama or the race baitors on MSNBC to get the facts of which you are ignorant. Learn what they are doing to help blacks change the horrible factual stats of disproportional high crime and unemployment rates in their communities from which they suffer greatly. Or better still, perhaps YOU can work to lower the stats.


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

Oh don't worry.....no one pays attention to any of your useless FACTS......so you aren't getting in their way.... Continue on with your drivel... :XD: :XD: :XD:



knitpresentgifts said:


> Don't let the facts get in the way of your ignorance:


P.S. Your facts are a bit outdated..... :XD:


----------



## sumpleby (Aug 3, 2013)

Outdated perhaps. But even more telling, the percentage of white-on-white offenders is very close to that of black-on-black offenders, so I can't seen what she is getting at, really.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

A family adopts a child out of love


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

A couple starts a family out of love


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

It's estimated 995 - 1,207 black babies are aborted per day, and not a peep
But show a picture of an adopted child on the knee of a white man and the bigotry has no bounds.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Don't let the facts get in the way of your ignorance:
> 
> Keep on pretending that the numbers and facts lie because they don't, you do.
> 
> Perhaps you can listen to Sharpton, Maxine Waters, President Obama or the race baitors on MSNBC to get the facts of which you are ignorant. Learn what they are doing to help blacks change the horrible factual stats of disproportional high crime and unemployment rates in their communities from which they suffer greatly. Or better still, perhaps YOU can work to lower the stats.


Perhaps you should address that second piece of information to your buddy, KPG, she is the one who questions why African Americans are not doing anything to fix their problems. 
Who created this group? Alpha Kappa Alpha sisters... sheesh!


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

The REAL reason for the repeal activities.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

galinipper said:


> A family adopts a child out of love


Actually, I DO have serious reservations about the adoption of this child--not because I disapprove of interracial adoption, but because the Mormon church has a long and sordid history of discriminating against members of African descent.

Before 1978 it was against church law for anyone of African-American descent to become a lay priest. This was and is a really big deal in the LDS church--it's an office supposedly open to all "worthy" young men above the age of twelve and is seen as a right of passage.

Also, black members were excluded from sacraments such as endowment [preparing members to become kings, queens, priests, and priestesses in heaven], having a marriage in the temple, or having their families "sealed" for all eternity.

According to good ol' Bringham Young, the practice of relegating African-Americans to second-class citizenship even in heaven was justified because dark skin was a curse:

"Why are so many of the inhabitants of the earth cursed with a skin of blackness? It comes in consequence of their fathers rejecting the power of the holy priesthood, and the law of God. They will go down to death. And when all the rest of the children have received their blessings in the holy priesthood, then that curse will be removed from the seed of Cain, and they will then come up and possess the priesthood, and receive all the blessings which we now are entitled to."

Even in 1954 the official line was:

"The reason that one would lose his blessings by marrying a ***** is due to the restriction placed upon them. 'No person having the least particle of ***** blood can hold the priesthood' (Brigham Young). It does not matter if they are one-sixth ***** or one-hundred and sixth, the curse of no Priesthood is the same. If an individual who is entitled to the priesthood marries a *****, the Lord has decreed that only spirits who are not eligible for the priesthood will come to that marriage as children. To intermarry with a ***** is to forfeit a 'nation of priesthood holders'...."

Ugh! It took a revelation in 1978 to change all that, but long-cherished beliefs die hard--blatant racism is still the order of the day among the church rank and file.

From a professor at Bringham Young University (1998):

"This is a good time to remind ourselves that most Mormons are still in denial about the ban, unwilling to talk in Church settings about it, and that some Mormons still believe that Blacks were cursed by descent from Cain through Ham. Even more believe that Blacks, as well as other non-white people, come color-coded into the world, their lineage and even their class a direct indication of failures in a previous life.... I check occasionally in classes at BYU and find that still, twenty years after the revelation, a majority of bright, well-educated Mormon students say they believe that Blacks are descendants of Cain and Ham and thereby cursed and that skin color is an indication of righteousness in the pre-mortal life. They tell me these ideas came from their parents or Seminary and Sunday School teachers, and they have never questioned them. They seem largely untroubled by the implicit contradiction to basic gospel teachings."

Possibly the Romney family's fame and prominence will protect Baby Kieran from all this, but if I were the birth mother I'd never have consented to having my child raised by members of this church. The LDS elders need to repudiate and apologize for more than a century of blatant, inexplicable discrimination and bigotry--it was uncalled for and hateful in the extreme.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Who died and made you God? Again, another KPer told me of your disgusting and vile post which you and Jelun2 wrote about me. *You* have no idea who I am, what color I am, where I live, what I think or do, listen to or watch and what I know.
> 
> I don't read your posts nor do I respond or name you in mine.
> 
> However, I know this, you have shown yourself insolent, an idiot and a racist to speak to me as you have done. Grow up and learn something about how to treat and talk to people and never libel my name again.


KPG,

Well done. Bravo.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Actually, I DO have serious reservations about the adoption of this child--not because I disapprove of interracial adoption, but because the Mormon church has a long and sordid history of discriminating against members of African descent.
> 
> Before 1978 it was against church law for anyone of African-American descent to become a lay priest. This was and is a really big deal in the LDS church--it's an office supposedly open to all "worthy" young men above the age of twelve and is seen as a right of passage.
> 
> ...


*************************************
Now, I grant you that I probably don't know enough about the LDS to make comparisons. 
I do know that many of those good ol' boys and girls, north and south, in the US claim to be God fearing Christians of various Protestant churches while continuing to celebrate issues such as "black on black crime". That isn't the leadership making rules and maintaining rules that the membership passively adheres to. That is the membership being bigots/racists. 
Many churches of all denominations continue to have a very sturdy glass ceiling. Should people not have daughters attend those organizations?
Not to mention the homosexual discrimination.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Your point is well taken. I would rather see the child in a Mormon Church than 20yrs. listening to Jeremiah Wright regurgitate from the pulpit at Trinity Church of Christ. But Religion was not the reason that MSNBC is in apology mode. Bigotry, Racism and Hypocrisy is the reason. You can try to cover it up or spin it by using religion. Certainly your smarter than that.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> *************************************
> Now, I grant you that I probably don't know enough about the LDS to make comparisons.
> I do know that many of those good ol' boys and girls, north and south, in the US claim to be God fearing Christians of various Protestant churches while continuing to celebrate issues such as "black on black crime". That isn't the leadership making rules and maintaining rules that the membership passively adheres to. That is the membership being bigots/racists.
> Many churches of all denominations continue to have a very sturdy glass ceiling. Should people not have daughters attend those organizations?
> Not to mention the homosexual discrimination.


It's true, of course--too many so-called Christians cherish horribly bigoted beliefs deep in their supposedly Christian hearts. Still, the situation with the LDS church seems unusually awful--it's bad enough to belong to any mainstream church that makes African-Americans and other people of color feel unwelcome, infinitely worse to adhere to a religion that, just fifty years, ago stated flat-out the people with dark skin were cursed and less worthy in the eyes of God than Caucasians, Native Americans, etc.

I really feel sorry for Kieran--however loved and cherished he is by his adoptive parents and family, he's still going to run head-on into deeply-rooted bigotry in the Mormon church circles before too long. As I said before, the situation in the LDS church is not going to change until the church elders speak up and repudiate their leaders' decades of mindless hateful bigotry. Yes, the Quorum of the Twelve Apostles had a "revelation" in 1978 and changed church policy, but obviously a fair number of the rank and file missed that or deliberately tuned it out.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> It's true, of course--too many so-called Christians cherish horribly bigoted beliefs deep in their supposedly Christian hearts. Still, the situation with the LDS church seems unusually awful--it's bad enough to belong to any mainstream church that makes it clear that African-Americans and other people of color are not unwelcome, worse still to adhere to a religion that, just fifty years, ago stated flat-out the people with dark skin were cursed and less worthy in the eyes of God than Caucasians, Native Americans, etc.
> 
> I really feel sorry for Kieran--however loved and cherished he is by his adoptive parents and family, he's still going to run head-on into deeply-rooted bigotry in the Mormon church circles before too long. As I said before, the situation in the LDS church is not going to change until the church elders speak up and repudiate their leaders' decades of mindless hateful bigotry. Yes, the Quorum of the Twelve Apostles had a "revelation" in 1978 and changed church policy, but obviously a fair number of the rank and file missed that or deliberately tuned it out.


I feel sorry for any little child locking into the hypocrisy and outlandish rules of any organized religion. That's this woman's opinion. 
On my way to see Philomena


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

sumpleby said:


> Outdated perhaps. But even more telling, the percentage of white-on-white offenders is very close to that of black-on-black offenders, so I can't seen what she is getting at, really.


Can you comprehend that which you read? The population of blacks in the data is ~13% of the entire USA population while the numbers of crimes by blacks is ~53% of the entire criminal activity. If you look at more recents stats the numbers are increasingly higher; I posted the better news that was available and proved that Black-on-Black crimes exists and is tracked by the FBI (for only one source) and there are coalitions for change as well which VocalLisa stated don't exist.

Not too difficult to understand for most people how to compare apples to apples. (translation = 13% of the population committed 53% of the crimes all within one race - then; higher #s today.)


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> A family adopts a child out of love


Amen - at least the family in the photo did.

That is truly a beautiful family and photo.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Amen - at least the family in the photo did.


One would hope so--still, it's impossible not to notice that in the Romney family, love obviously hasn't been extended to any spouse of minority descent (36.6 of the current US population).


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> It's estimated 995 - 1,207 black babies are aborted per day, and not a peep
> But show a picture of an adopted child on the knee of a white man and the bigotry has no bounds.


 :thumbup: They are sick galinipper, no other way to state it.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :thumbup: They are sick galinipper, no other way to state it.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> Sometimes ya feel like a nut...


I'm certain there are hospitals and institutions for the severely mentally ill just outside your door step in Lawrence, MA, to treat your issues you note.

Since you recently stated you are also cheap, the care may be reachable by public transportation as well from your residence.

However, I suggest you don't mention that your GS lives in your home as child services may see fit to remove him during or after your treatment and/or release.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm certain there are hospitals and institutions for the severely mentally ill just outside your door step in Lawrence, MA, to treat your issues you note.
> 
> Since you stated you are also cheap, the care may be reachable by public transportation as well from your residence.
> 
> However, I suggest you don't mention that your GS lives in your home as child services may see fit to remove him during or after your treatment and/or release.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :wink:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> KPG,
> 
> Well done. Bravo.


I'm certain she is Lily white and pure in heart as the driven snow.

Did you read what she thinks of babies, and particularly what she thinks of Romney's son and Sarah Palin's babies?

Disgusting.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm certain she is Lily white as the driven snow.
> 
> Did you read what she thinks of babies, and particularly what she thinks of Romney's son and Sarah Palin's babies?
> 
> Disgusting.


Playing the race card, eh KPG? Tsk-tsk.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Because he has 5 or 6 (I think) sons, several of whom probably intend to run for office.
> 
> Do you remember how he answered a reporter who asked how come not one of his sons had ever served in the military? He said (I'm paraphrasing) they were all in public service: they were working on his campaign.


A perfect example of a case of narcissism so huge and all-encompassing it's gone all the way to sociopathy -- the root of his "47%ers" attitude as well. We don't need any more sociopaths in the White House. Most of them are narcissists, but George W. Bush was quite enough of the sociopathic variety for quite some time.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> Thanks for letting me know. I will check it out. It may be I'll just need to decide it's not worth it to respond to such hate speech.


Oh, I definitely think it's worth it - within reason, that is. Here, you could spend all your time "responding" to hate speech, which isn't probably the best use of your time.

But selectively? Yeah, please do. Why? Because "Silence condones." It's highly instructive for there to be SOME pushback on that garbage. I especially don't want any people of color to wander through KP and be made to feel as horrible as i would feel if I were and had to read that junk. Sheesh. The very thought of it makes my heart hurt.

Besides, you never really know when some seed will get planted and end up growing and blossoming -- some day. I mean, stranger things have happened.

Or, there could be open-minded lurkers who visit. IMO your comments in particular have offered a fresh and very salient perspective.

So, within reason -- time, energy and interest permitting -- please do.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> The person you're replying to often says " You have no idea who I am, what color I am, where I live, what I think or do, listen to or watch and what I know," *as if her own words don't tell us all we need to know about her.*
> 
> I _do_ know that she doesn't know grammar, or formal logic.


Your actions speak so loudly, I can not hear what you are saying. - Ralph Waldo Emerson

In this case, the "actions" in question are her bigotry as evidenced in her own words.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Actually, I DO have serious reservations about the adoption of this child--not because I disapprove of interracial adoption, but because the Mormon church has a long and sordid history of discriminating against members of African descent.
> 
> snip
> 
> Possibly the Romney family's fame and prominence will protect Baby Kieran from all this, but if I were the birth mother I'd never have consented to having my child raised by members of this church. snip


I agree.

Prejudice is a funny thing. Over the years it seeps into the pores and becomes part of one's DNA, to such an extent that it's very difficult to see or notice as a separate part of oneself because it isn't. This is especially true of those who grow up in an environment of bigotry.

So I worry even about the Romney family -- esp. where we've already seen Mitt and Ann's proclivity for thingifying people.

And btw, the source I checked gave the meaning of the name Kieran as "black." That works, eh? Black Romney

When I was contemplating having a 2nd child, I pored over baby name books and weighed each name I was considering very carefully because it mattered. A lot! I remember one name I liked meant "best loved" and I recoiled in shock and horror when i read that -- oh no! I can't use that name because I can't love a 2nd child differently than the 1st. I can't imagine any young mother-to-be today not being very interested in name meanings, esp. with the internet making it so easy to research.

Maybe they thought it was cute. I think it's every bit as tone deaf and indicative of poor judgment as MHP's choice of their family photo for commentary on the other side of it.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Your point is well taken. I would rather see the child in a Mormon Church than 20yrs. listening to Jeremiah Wright regurgitate from the pulpit at Trinity Church of Christ. But Religion was not the reason that MSNBC is in apology mode. Bigotry, Racism and Hypocrisy is the reason. You can try to cover it up or spin it by using religion. Certainly your smarter than that.


Are those the only choices, the Mormon Church and Jeremiah Wright? I suspect there may have been other possible choices for this child.

And whatever the motives of MSNBC may be, why do you not care about Bigotry, Racism and Hypocrisy when it comes from the right (e.g., Fox News, but plenty of other sources) *with no apology, ever*?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Don't let the facts get in the way of your ignorance:
> 
> Keep on pretending that the numbers and facts lie because they don't, you do.


 Your first chart shows more white on black crime than black on white. (Actually, it covers only murder.) Explanation?

The second chart, which has no link, looks like a story written by the KKK. I'd love to see where it came from.

And here's something else from the FBI website: the precipitous drop in violent crimes during the Obama administration (numbers don't lie):


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm certain she is Lily white and pure in heart as the driven snow.
> 
> Did you read what she thinks of babies, and particularly what she thinks of Romney's son and Sarah Palin's babies?
> 
> Disgusting.


KPG,
Yes, disgusting in the worst way. Then they say, "Playing the race card?" Where in the world do they come up with that? I cannot understand how their minds work.

KPG, what I read from them makes me ill.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> KPG,
> Yes, disgusting in the worst way. Then they say, "Playing the race card?" Where in the world do they come up with that? I cannot understand how their minds work.
> 
> KPG, what I read from them makes me ill.


That is their intention LL. They write lies, but believe their racists and liberal ideals, yet want intelligent folks to respond and disagree so they can slam another with their hatred. Don't read their crap or engage and all is well!

There are thorns that prick and can cut on all roses, enjoy the view and beauty in the world, encourage roses to grow and avoid the thorns.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

galinipper said:


> It's estimated 995 - 1,207 black babies are aborted per day, and not a peep
> But show a picture of an adopted child on the knee of a white man and the bigotry has no bounds.


Source of the estimate?

And that's not just any white man; that's a white man who thought he could win the presidency by turning the middle class against the "47%," many of whom are presumed to be black.

But most of all, where is the unbounded bigotry? A few jokes about a pale white family putting their one black child in front so everyone would see? Honestly.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> The REAL reason for the repeal activities.


No kidding.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> That is their intention LL. They write lies, but believe their racists and liberal ideals, yet want intelligent folks to respond and disagree so they can slam another with their hatred. Don't read their crap or engage and all is well!
> 
> There are thorns that prick and can cut on all roses, enjoy the view and beauty in the world, encourage roses to grow and avoid the thorns.


KPG,
I have been ignoring them and will continue to do so. Life is too short for such trash.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

I suspect an adoption agency was involved,they are the professionals, if you know different please feel free to bring that forward. Kidnapping? underground baby smuggling? Purchasing right out of the delivery room? Look it up and let us know who was turned away to adopt this child.

I watch Fox Business, haven't heard racism on FB, but if you have please bring that forward, anytime.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Thank you, Susan.


susanmos2000 said:


> Actually, I DO have serious reservations about the adoption of this child--not because I disapprove of interracial adoption, but because the Mormon church has a long and sordid history of discriminating against members of African descent.
> 
> Before 1978 it was against church law for anyone of African-American descent to become a lay priest. This was and is a really big deal in the LDS church--it's an office supposedly open to all "worthy" young men above the age of twelve and is seen as a right of passage.
> 
> ...


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> KPG,
> 
> Well done. Bravo.


You're absolutely right. Beautifully written, with a lot of deep thought. Sheesh!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> It's true, of course--too many so-called Christians cherish horribly bigoted beliefs deep in their supposedly Christian hearts. Still, the situation with the LDS church seems unusually awful--it's bad enough to belong to any mainstream church that makes African-Americans and other people of color feel unwelcome, infinitely worse to adhere to a religion that, just fifty years, ago stated flat-out the people with dark skin were cursed and less worthy in the eyes of God than Caucasians, Native Americans, etc.
> 
> I really feel sorry for Kieran--however loved and cherished he is by his adoptive parents and family, he's still going to run head-on into deeply-rooted bigotry in the Mormon church circles before too long. As I said before, the situation in the LDS church is not going to change until the church elders speak up and repudiate their leaders' decades of mindless hateful bigotry. Yes, the Quorum of the Twelve Apostles had a "revelation" in 1978 and changed church policy, but obviously a fair number of the rank and file missed that or deliberately tuned it out.


The LDS church is also extremely wealthy; anti-gay campaigns in several states were essentially financed by it. Old ideas die hard, especially in people who can afford to keep them going.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :wink:


You're full of cogent comments today.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitry said:


> Your actions speak so loudly, I can not hear what you are saying. - Ralph Waldo Emerson
> 
> In this case, the "actions" in question are her bigotry as evidenced in her own words.


Thanks for the Emerson quotation. I've never heard it.

One that I do remember is "The louder he talked of his honor, the faster we counted the spoons."

This, too, is relevant. The Sage of Concord was a very wise - and funny - man.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> KPG,
> Yes, disgusting in the worst way. Then they say, "Playing the race card?" Where in the world do they come up with that? I cannot understand how their minds work.
> 
> KPG, what I read from them makes me ill.


Luckily, the ACA will make certain you can get treatment.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Your first chart shows more white on black crime than black on white. (Actually, it covers only murder.) Explanation?


Too bad you cannot follow the conversation which was BLACK ON BLACK crime and its disproportionate percentages. It is not 'my chart' but racists such as yourself don't take much notice of facts.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> KPG,
> I have been ignoring them and will continue to do so. Life is too short for such trash.


And to learn anything you never knew before.

But it's long enough, apparently, to read all those multi-page moronic pieces you keep posting.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> That is their intention LL. They write lies, but believe their racists and liberal ideals, yet want intelligent folks to respond and disagree so they can slam another with their hatred. *Don't read their crap or engage and all is well!.*


But you find it absolutely necessary to COME here to this thread in order to ignore us and announce your intentions not to read or engage.

I see.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Too bad you cannot follow the conversation which was BLACK ON BLACK crime and its disproportionate percentages. It is not 'my chart' but racists such as yourself don't take much notice of facts.


Yup, ya got me. You're much too smart for me to keep up with.

I saw something in *the* (FBI - see, I got that?) chart that you didn't notice, because your mind was shut tight. Is it a problem if someone sees something that you miss?

Anyway, it's "your chart" by virtue of the fact that you looked it up and posted it. Don't you want credit for your work?


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Romney shows a little class (for which I am very happy to give him my applause, btw) --



> Mitt Romney on Sunday accepted an MSNBC hosts apology for joking about his adopted black grandson, saying he has made plenty of mistakes myself.
> 
> The 2012 GOP nominee, appearing on Fox News Sunday, said the recent apology from the host, Melissa Harris-Perry, was clearly heartfelt," and that he and his wife, Ann, were ready to move on.
> 
> ...


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Thanks for the Emerson quotation. I've never heard it.
> 
> One that I do remember is "The louder he talked of his honor, the faster we counted the spoons."
> 
> This, too, is relevant. The Sage of Concord was a very wise - and funny - man.


Oh, that is a good quote. One that I hadn't heard. Love it.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitry said:


> But you find it absolutely necessary to COME here to this thread in order to ignore us and announce your intentions not to read or engage.
> 
> I see.


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knitry said:


> But you find it absolutely necessary to COME here to this thread in order to ignore us and announce your intentions not to read or engage.
> 
> I see.


I don't post much in this thread begun by a CONSERVATIVE who is regularly SLAMMED by the Libs, racists and bigots who hijacked this thread (and many others I'll add). I, like many, don't care to read anything you and your Lib buds who post here have to say.

I was recently told by other KPers *you* were libeling my name on this thread where I wasn't even posting so, yes, I posted yesterday to set you straight.

Got it now idiot?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitry said:


> Romney shows a little class (for which I am very happy to give him my applause, btw) --


It was a very gracious statement. But do you think the others will let it drop?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I don't post much in this thread begun by a CONSERVATIVE who is regularly SLAMMED by the Libs, racists and bigots who hijacked this thread (and many others I'll add).
> 
> I was recently told by other KPers *you* were libeling my name on this thread where I wasn't even posting so, yes, I posted yesterday to set you straight.
> 
> Got it now idiot?


Surely you mean "defaming," not "libeling." Libel implies falsity.

And can't you find some more interesting putdown than "idiot"? You're becoming repetitious.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh, *Knitry!* Before you post anything from now on, you have to find out what the OP's politics are. Apparently, if a "CONSERVATIVE" originates a thread, you lose your First Amendment guarantees.



knitpresentgifts said:


> I don't post much in this thread begun by a CONSERVATIVE who is regularly SLAMMED by the Libs, racists and bigots who hijacked this thread (and many others I'll add).
> 
> I was recently told by other KPers *you* were libeling my name on this thread where I wasn't even posting so, yes, I posted yesterday to set you straight.
> 
> Got it now idiot?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Source of the estimate?
> 
> And that's not just any white man; that's a white man who thought he could win the presidency by turning the middle class against the "47%," many of whom are presumed to be black.
> 
> But most of all, where is the unbounded bigotry? A few jokes about a pale white family putting their one black child in front so everyone would see? Honestly.


Isn't that something? A snap of a family that bears no evidence of intermarriage but does display an adopted African-American child front and center is bound to raise a few eyebrows. Someone commented earlier that such a setup shows how loving the family is--I find it amazing in this day and age, when minorities make up more than 1/3 of the US population, that that "love" has apparently never embraced a spouse of Native American, Asian, Latino, or African-American descent.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> You said it all and I agree. The women who mock Romey's grandchild was so off the wall and nothing is being said about her remarks. She should have been fired how racist was she.


Then she issued a half a$$ed apology to Romney saying she was out of line bringing children into their "discussion". Romney, being the gentleman that he is, accepted the apology saying it was heartfelt and wished to move on from it.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Isn't that something? A snap of a family that bears no evidence of intermarriage but does display an adopted African-American child front and center is bound to raise a few eyebrows. Someone commented earlier that such a setup shows how loving the family is--I find it amazing in this day and age, when minorities make up more than 1/3 of the US population, that that "love" has apparently never embraced a spouse of Native American, Asian, Latino, or African-American descent.


Ooh, "embrace"? No, I can't imagine that.

I also wonder how, with all those sons, not one has deviated from the family's tradition. Even the Bushes had a Hispanic daughter-in-law. Though George H. W. referred to his "little brown grandchildren," he seemed to like them.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Then she issued a half a$$ed apology to Romney saying she was out of line bringing children into their "discussion". Romney, being the gentleman that he is, accepted the apology saying it was heartfelt and wished to move on from it.


Romney has class, the jerks on that network have none. Who, but the clueless and classless, watch MSNBC anyway?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Nussa said:


> Oh dear...now you have overwhelmed KPG way to much......She'll be spending the rest of the evening looking for more hatred to post.
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> But you've described her to a T....... She's a very unhappy....measurable, and jealous person. IMO she lives, eats and breaths hatred. And no one, except her equally delusional buddy's, really believes anything she says or posts. This is just a place for her to blow off all that hot air that she's so full of....


On the other hand, Knitry's post above certainly was blowing a lot of hot air all by itself.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Then she issued a half a$$ed apology to Romney saying she was out of line bringing children into their "discussion". Romney, being the gentleman that he is, accepted the apology saying it was heartfelt and wished to move on from it.


What would you have considered a whole-a$$ed apology? Getting down on her knees and beating her breast? Offering to clean one of their houses to make up for it? It was clearly heartfelt; she knew she had done something thoughtless, and she apologized.

And there was never an insult to the child. It was the adults that were being laughed at. Big deal.

Show me where anyone on the right has ever apologized to the Obama daughters for making fun of them, and I'll take you seriously.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

galinipper said:


> If she said she was sorry while wearing her tampon earrings then it would be more believable. I rather enjoy MSNBC it's like hitting a Pinata and the candy just keeps pouring out. :lol: :!:


I'm surprised that those earrings haven't become all the rage.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knitry said:


> Speaking of privatization, I ran across this earlier today (And btw, perhaps the very worst privatization is education, though water is definitely way up there too):
> 
> And if anyone wants to try to claim that private enterprise is somehow more efficient: hogwash. I spent my entire work life in the private sector and I was routinely aghast at the waste and inefficiency, some of it quite intentional (lavish company conventions, expensive interior decorating) and some of it sheer ineptitude and stupidity (the Peter Principle at work some of the time). I don't know for sure that government is MORE effiicient, tho it can be, I just know that that profit motive renders private enterprise the absolutely wrong choice for delivering government services.


If neither side is efficient, than who, whom or what do you suggest to take over those tasks? Who will see what the problem/task is, come up with a solution to the problem and then carry through with the task and actually fix the problem?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

VocalLisa said:


> You never heard of your own Governor?
> 
> Well, I guess that's what happens when you choose to be willfully ignorant, you don't even learn the basics -- like who was your own Governor in the last 10 years or so.
> 
> And I believe in learning what words mean IN CONTEXT because it's the difference between being literate and illiterate. That includes words that may or may not be vile. Too bad you can't say the same


Oh Cheeky, give it a rest.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Ooh, "embrace"? No, I can't imagine that.
> 
> I also wonder how, with all those sons, not one has deviated from the family's tradition. Even the Bushes had a Hispanic daughter-in-law. Though George H. W. referred to his "little brown grandchildren," he seemed to like them.


Yes, I remember that comment and all the flap it generated. Of course it was thoughtless, but in general the Bushes seemed remarkably matter of fact about Columba--and certainly never showboated their grandchildren to make some point or other.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Knitry said:


> One of the things people on your side need to understand is that racism only flows one way: from up to down, from the privileged and powerful to the less privileged and less powerful, never the reverse. In fact, it is racism (and other bigotries) that both pave the way and outright help create that power differential and dynamic. These bigotries are the oil that greases the wheels of privilege and power vs. oppression.


Knitry, I'm quoting a small part of your post on page 98. I am probably not the person who should say this to you, but I think there is such a thing as reverse racism and that racism and bigotry does flow both ways when we talk about the up and down flow. Do you believe we seeing separatism and hatred instead and mis-labeling it? More generally,what do you believe we are seeing when we talk about reverse racism or what appears to be two-way racism and bigotry?

Separatism is a great way to walk away from racism and bigotry, especially when any separatist group we can identify can create its own economic base, or participate in the greater society only to the degree I absolutely must, or combine those two things. For example, I can be a member of the Nation of Islam, work for The Daddy Warbucks Widget Factory and take my income back to my NOI community and only invest it there. I don't have to put all of my heart and soul into my job to succeed at it

The further away from the greater society I can manage to get, the fewer things I am obliged to conform to. If I can get all the way off the grid and become self-supporting, the more tenuous my ties to the greater society become. If I'm so far from the "real" world that it's extremely unlikely I'll be noticed, I can reach the greatest separation possible. I'm assuming none of us can ever completely get away from whatever greater society around us, and aren't willing to break whatever laws we are still subject to, whether we like them or not.

Getting back to racism and bigotry, I do think they flow both ways when we talk about people of the same social class. I think there is enough of this kind of racism and bigotry to warrant taking it into account when we try to measure how much overall racism and bigotry exist in our overall society.

To bring my remarks back to the subject of the ACA and getting health insurance/care through it, I have to say that health insurance/care have become more and more important to me as I have gotten older. No matter the degree to which I have stepped away from the greater society in this country, which is to a very considerable degree, I wouldn't give up the kind of health insurance and care I have access to now. I'll take mainstream, western medicine any day over the alternatives. Also, I want to see the ACA succeed to the greatest degree possible for the very selfish reason that the healthier the people around me are, the healthier I am likely to be.

Everyone, I hope I've given you some subjects to discuss or address in other ways than I have done here. At least, I imagine some of you will have a good time picking me apart.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Knitry said:


> You have no idea what the black community does for themselves or other races. None whatsoever because you are completely isolated from them, and prefer it that way.
> 
> Have you ever wondered why we never hear anything about "white on white" crime?? I mean, have you ever even heard the term? I haven't. Do you even wonder why that is? Clue: it has to do with institutional, societal racism. But -- shhhh -- don't tell any one.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.bizpacreview.com/2014/01/05/see-what-you-bought-michelle-obama-for-her-50th-birthday-92448


----------



## sumpleby (Aug 3, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Isn't that something? A snap of a family that bears no evidence of intermarriage but does display an adopted African-American child front and center is bound to raise a few eyebrows. Someone commented earlier that such a setup shows how loving the family is--I find it amazing in this day and age, when minorities make up more than 1/3 of the US population, that that "love" has apparently never embraced a spouse of Native American, Asian, Latino, or African-American descent.


Not so amazing, really, given their religion's fairly recent stated beliefs of the outcome of such a marriage.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I'm surprised that those earrings haven't become all the rage.


Hey, if they do, we can wear them and use them as ear plugs from the disgusting words coming out of the folks' mouths on MSNBC!

I like multiple purpose items.

On second thought, I don't listen to them anyway, so have no use of those Liberal earrings.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Let's see. My one of my aunts was Black Irish because she had black hair, another is White Irish because she's a blonde. and my father was Red Irish because he was a redhead. So am I. If I had a baby with lovely black hair I might just name him/her Kieran. My whole name is an amusement to me. My first name means "virgin of unblemished character". My middle name is a form of Mary, as in the Blessed Virgin. My last name is an Irish name based on the French word "blanc" for white.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Knitry, I'm quoting a small part of your post on page 98. I am probably not the person who should say this to you, but I think there is such a thing as reverse racism and that racism and bigotry does flow both ways when we talk about the up and down flow. Do you believe we seeing separatism and hatred instead and mis-labeling it? More generally,what do you believe we are seeing when we talk about reverse racism or what appears to be two-way racism and bigotry?
> 
> Separatism is a great way to walk away from racism and bigotry, especially when any separatist group we can identify can create its own economic base, or participate in the greater society only to the degree I absolutely must, or combine those two things. For example, I can be a member of the Nation of Islam, work for The Daddy Warbucks Widget Factory and take my income back to my NOI community and only invest it there. I don't have to put all of my heart and soul into my job to succeed at it
> 
> ...


Actually I agree with you, Maid. Certainly there are a fair number of African-American, Asian, and Latino families who would prefer their children not to marry outside their race. My SIL's family, for example, wasn't at all pleased that their four children (three daughters and one son) all fell in love with and married Caucasians.

It's hard to know, though, when this sort of reticence is an expression of deeply-rooted racism and when it's just some natural discomfort at the thought of bringing someone with a different language and customs into the bosom of the family. I suppose over time most of the difficulties in the latter case will be smoothed over, but in the former...well, no doubt there are some folks who feel that their multi-racial descendants are somehow inferior. I pity them.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Actually, I DO have serious reservations about the adoption of this child--not because I disapprove of interracial adoption, but because the Mormon church has a long and sordid history of discriminating against members of African descent.
> 
> Before 1978 it was against church law for anyone of African-American descent to become a lay priest. This was and is a really big deal in the LDS church--it's an office supposedly open to all "worthy" young men above the age of twelve and is seen as a right of passage.
> 
> ...


Maybe the mother just wanted what is best for her child. Quite possibly her judgement wasn't clouded by politics or religion, just what she felt was in her child's best interest. Not everyone has ulterior motives.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knitry said:


> I agree.
> 
> Prejudice is a funny thing. Over the years it seeps into the pores and becomes part of one's DNA, to such an extent that it's very difficult to see or notice as a separate part of oneself because it isn't. This is especially true of those who grow up in an environment of bigotry.
> 
> ...


Maybe the child was named after a dear family friend. Maybe it was in honor of a loved one that as passed away. You don't know. All you are doing is trashing the Romney's at the expense of this child.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Let's see. My one of my aunts was Black Irish because she has black hair, another is White Irish because she's a blond. and my father was Red iriss because he was a redhead. So am I. If i had a baby with lovely black hair I might just name him/her Kieran. My whole name is an amusement to me. My first name means "virgin of unblemished character". My middle name is a for of Mary, as in the Blessed Virgin. My last name is an Irish name based on the French word "blanc" for white.


You're a triple threat. Or thrice blessed.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> You're a triple threat. Or thrice blessed.


One way or another, it's a lot to live up to...


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> You're full of cogent comments today.


Tsk, tsk, to use NJG's new favorite word, Hypocrite . It is no different than Damemary's comments that you so admire and miss. She is the queen of smilies when she posts.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> What would you have considered a whole-a$$ed apology? Getting down on her knees and beating her breast? Offering to clean one of their houses to make up for it? It was clearly heartfelt; she knew she had done something thoughtless, and she apologized.
> 
> And there was never an insult to the child. It was the adults that were being laughed at. Big deal.
> 
> Show me where anyone on the right has ever apologized to the Obama daughters for making fun of them, and I'll take you seriously.


I never said the child was the target, but that Romney was. I watched her "apology" and didn't think much of it. It wasn't meant for me nor were her idiotic comments to me either. The bottom line is that Romney is a gentlemen and accepted it. End of story.

I have not heard anyone say anything negative about the Obama girls. I have only heard nice things said about them. They have been kept out of the garbage from early on in the first primary, as far as I can tell.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Tsk, tsk, to use NJG's new favorite word, Hypocrite . It is no different than Damemary's comments that you so admire and miss. She is the queen of smilies when she posts.


Yep, you're right. I just like Damemary's better. Matter of taste. Doesn't make me a hypocrite, just choosy.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I never said the child was the target, but that Romney was. I watched her "apology" and didn't think much of it. It wasn't meant for me nor were her idiotic comments to me either. The bottom line is that Romney is a gentlemen and accepted it. End of story.
> 
> I have not heard anyone say anything negative about the Obama girls. I have only heard nice things said about them. They have been kept out of the garbage from early on in the first primary, as far as I can tell.


It will take time to find you links, but I'm pretty sure they're there.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Yep, you're right. I just like Damemary's better. Matter of taste. Doesn't make me a hypocrite, just choosy.


There's no accounting for peoples' tastes.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Too bad you cannot follow the conversation which was BLACK ON BLACK crime and its disproportionate percentages. It is not 'my chart' but racists such as yourself don't take much notice of facts.


Sorry, once again you are WRONG. 
You and your fellow bigots WANT the conversation to be black on black crime. That is your plan for distraction this weekend. 
It has worked for a few posts. The sensible people around here will get back to a discussion concerning what is good for America very soon.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Romney has class, the jerks on that network have none. Who, but the clueless and classless, watch MSNBC anyway?


Romney has no class, he just merely wants to move on because he's afraid the topic might change from MHP to the fact that he used an innocent baby as a political token and that the family named the baby "Little Black One" ... which is really the only TRUE racist behavior that happened.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Well, you seem to be right. All I could find was Glenn Beck and Rush Limbaugh making fun of them, but that was a given, plus a reference to some pol who doubts their parentage because they don't look alike. Nothing worth bothering with, without spending more time, which also wouldn't be worth it. Point to soloweygirl.



soloweygirl said:


> I never said the child was the target, but that Romney was. I watched her "apology" and didn't think much of it. It wasn't meant for me nor were her idiotic comments to me either. The bottom line is that Romney is a gentlemen and accepted it. End of story.
> 
> I have not heard anyone say anything negative about the Obama girls. I have only heard nice things said about them. They have been kept out of the garbage from early on in the first primary, as far as I can tell.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Too bad you cannot follow the conversation which was BLACK ON BLACK crime and its disproportionate percentages. It is not 'my chart' but racists such as yourself don't take much notice of facts.


But the chart you provided does NOT provide facts on Black on Black crime. So it inherently fails to prove your point. You're comparing apples to oranges. Or at the very best, only paying attention to half of the apple and not considering the WHOLE apple. Which leads to disinformation with such incomplete and lazy assessments.

I mean really, lets get away from your Palinesque word salads.

WHY do YOU think there's "Black on Black" crime (_whatever the proportions to whites_)? What causes it and why isn't it remedied?

It's not "black on black" crime, it's "poorer neighborhood crime". And all poor neighborhoods suffer from crime sprees. _And blacks are disproportionately poor and disenfranchised in society._

Your argument that it's somehow black people's "nature" that creates the crime instead of the societal circumstances in which they suffer is about as ignorant and hateful a racist argument that can be made.

So I ask again for a STRAIGHT FORWARD answer from you. WHY do YOU think there's "Black on Black" crime? What causes it and why isn't it remedied?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Well, you seem to be right. All I could find was Glenn Beck and Rush Limbaugh making fun of them, but that was a given, plus a reference to some pol who doubts their parentage because they don't look alike. Nothing worth bothering with, without spending more time, which also wouldn't be worth it. Point to soloweygirl.


This seems to be the way that the right wing goes after the Obama girls, apparently they shouldn't get the vacations that other rich young ladies get.
Be good to add the link. sheesh

http://www.salon.com/2013/03/26/how_not_to_seem_like_a_racist/


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Poor Purl said:


> Well, you seem to be right. All I could find was Glenn Beck and Rush Limbaugh making fun of them, but that was a given, plus a reference to some pol who doubts their parentage because they don't look alike. Nothing worth bothering with, without spending more time, which also wouldn't be worth it. Point to soloweygirl.


I would like to point out that no one on the MHP show said anything bad about the children either. The criticism is of the adult Romney's having chosen to make that HILARIOUS looking picture, making the children dress up like clowns ... NOTHING negative about the children themselves.

It is the Romney's that chose to use ALL those children as a political tool by tweeting out what would normally be a PRIVATE family portrait to the political masses.

It's the Romney's that betrayed those kids, not MHP or anyone on her panel.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

jelun2 said:


> This seems to be the way that the right wing goes after the Obama girls, apparently they shouldn't get the vacations that other rich young ladies get.
> Be good to add the link. sheesh
> 
> http://www.salon.com/2013/03/26/how_not_to_seem_like_a_racist/


And let's face it... rich WHITE children of a President get to take vacations, but those little black girls are getting a little "uppity" thinking they "deserve" the same privileges as other children of past Presidents.

Both Bush families and the Reagans were the most prolific Presidential vacationers in all of history.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> This seems to be the way that the right wing goes after the Obama girls, apparently they shouldn't get the vacations that other rich young ladies get.
> Be good to add the link. sheesh
> 
> http://www.salon.com/2013/03/26/how_not_to_seem_like_a_racist/


It's not just the vacations. They shouldn't get the security, either.

A good piece. Thanks for the post.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I don't post much in this thread begun by a CONSERVATIVE who is regularly SLAMMED by the Libs, racists and bigots who hijacked this thread (and many others I'll add). I, like many, don't care to read anything you and your Lib buds who post here have to say.


Well then, for heaven's sake, stop doing so! Stop reading it. No one is forcing you, no one is begging you, no one is putting that burden on you or requiring your presence in any way. You are a free spirit in the Land of the Free. So QUIT already. Liberate yourself!!



> I was recently told by other KPers *you* were libeling my name on this thread where I wasn't even posting so, yes, I posted yesterday to set you straight.


Oh, such as: http://www.knittingparadise.com/tpr?p=4582525

http://www.knittingparadise.com/tpr?p=4578060

http://www.knittingparadise.com/tpr?p=4577985

IOW, responding to your posts is "libel." Very curious indeed. Creative as all get out too.

However, I have to ask you which posts of mine were "libeling" you *when you weren't even posting here?* Or even merely mentioning you? That's not typical of my posting style, so please by all means enlighten me.



> Got it now idiot?


Idiot? _Really?_ Such language. Such grace and genteel manners. Does that behavior reflect well on how you were raised? Just curious.

Got what, btw?


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Then she issued a half a$$ed apology to Romney saying she was out of line bringing children into their "discussion". Romney, being the gentleman that he is, accepted the apology saying it was heartfelt and wished to move on from it.


Your characterization of her apology demonstrates pretty conclusively that you didn't see it. But why would I consider that anything but the norm? The right -- on TV, in print, and right here on KP -- traffics in lies, innuendo, mischaracterizations, ignorance and sheer know-nothingness, s why would anyone feel any constraints about totally dismissing something they know absolutely nothing about?

For anyone who MIGHT want to base their opinion on knowledge of the apology itself, here's the link. The video is below the fold:

http://www.buzzfeed.com/dorsey/msnbcs-melissa-harris-perry-makes-tearful-televised-apology


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> ...your Palinesque word salads.


Ooohh, writing that down for future reference. I fully intend to borrow that!!

Pretty interested in the response to that post, but I have to warn you in case you haven't noticed, their pattern (the lot of them) is to simply, TOTALLY ignore posts and points and questions they have no good response for. Their other modus operandi for things they have no good answer for is to just throw out a massive barrage of wrongheaded and highly inaccurate insults. (I mean it's one thing to ob an insult or two that hits the mark -- we all have our faults, after all -- but to just go wildly swinfing and bloviating with the bad-mouthing is kinda funny, it's counterproductive too, as if I cared about that.)


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> This seems to be the way that the right wing goes after the Obama girls, apparently they shouldn't get the vacations that other rich young ladies get.
> Be good to add the link. sheesh
> 
> http://www.salon.com/2013/03/26/how_not_to_seem_like_a_racist/


What a great column. I'm a fan of hers already, but this one is one of her best, IMO.

Love this graph:



> The theme of most right-wing stories on Sasha, Malia and Michelle Obamas vacations and leisure-time activities seems to be that theyre entitled princesses, when they do exactly the same kinds of things other presidents families have done throughout history. Theres only one difference I can see.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> And let's face it... rich WHITE children of a President get to take vacations, but those little black girls are getting a little "uppity" thinking they "deserve" the same privileges as other children of past Presidents.
> 
> Both Bush families and the Reagans were the most prolific Presidential vacationers in all of history.


Very well said, and very true. The Bushes in particular were rather constantly on vacation.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Maybe the child was named after a dear family friend. Maybe it was in honor of a loved one that as passed away. You don't know. All you are doing is trashing the Romney's at the expense of this child.


Maybe the child was already named and the Romneys used the same first name after the adoption was finalized.

Frankly, who the heck cares - the child was adopted, will be cared for and loved. Everything the Libs say about the beautiful baby is because of their envy, racist ideals and their hard hearts.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I have not heard anyone say anything negative about the Obama girls. I have only heard nice things said about them. They have been kept out of the garbage from early on in the first primary, as far as I can tell.


Neither have I. The only ones who talk about the race of Obama and his family are the racists trying to enrage and secure profits from trumped up charges and false accusations.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Neither have I. The only ones who talk about the race of Obama and his family are the racists trying to enrage and secure profits from trumped up charges and false accusations.


You got that right. They twist everything. I think they are crazy - clinically.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

VocalLisa said:


> But the chart you provided does NOT provide facts on Black on Black crime. So it inherently fails to prove your point. You're comparing apples to oranges. Or at the very best, only paying attention to half of the apple and not considering the WHOLE apple. Which leads to disinformation with such incomplete and lazy assessments.
> 
> I mean really, lets get away from your Palinesque word salads.
> 
> ...


You cannot be that dumb Cheeky. Look at the numbers on the chart of black victims and black offenders to form the equation of black-on-black crime. That was the topic being discussed, even though Jelun cannot comprehend that either, and you ranted about how no facts or groups based on BOB crimes exist or would show the disproportionate numbers. I proved you wrong on both accounts. At the time of the data I posted, the black population was ~13% of the total USA population. Use your numbers to make accurate comparisons of apples to apples.

The part of an article I posted also addressed the percentage and the relationship of race to race homicide and other rates.

It is not my responsibility to explain to you that which is easily understood with the data provided.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> You got that right. They twist everything. I think they are crazy - clinically.


Jelun admitted as much in a least one of her recent posts because I happened to read that one. I don't know for the majority of the other "libs" as I don't read much of what they have to say as 95% is lies and all irrelevant.

I mostly read excerpts when someone of intelligence quotes them, and I read the blocked quotes for context.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Jelun admitted as much. I don't know as I don't read much of what they have to say as 95% is lies and all irrelevant.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> You got that right. They twist everything. I think they are crazy - clinically.


More psychology? I'll ask you again (and you will ignore me again, for obvious reasons): what are your credentials for making "clinical" diagnoses?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Jelun admitted as much in a least one of her recent posts because I happened to read that one. I don't know for the majority of the other "libs" as I don't read much of what they have to say as 95% is lies and all irrelevant.
> 
> I mostly read excerpts when someone of intelligence quotes them, and I read the blocked quotes for context.


Delusional.


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

That sounds pretty racist/bigoted.......Shame on you two.... :roll: :roll: :roll:    :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:

knitpresentgifts wrote:
Neither have I. The only ones who talk about the race of Obama and his family are the racists trying to enrage and secure profits from trumped up charges and false accusations.



Lukelucy said:


> You got that right. They twist everything. I think they are crazy - clinically.


I think I should add soloweygirl to that list.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Nussa said:


> That sounds pretty racist/bigoted.......Shame on you two.... :roll: :roll: :roll:    :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


I don't know about that, but it certainly sounds dumb.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> You told me you had a PHD in Mathematics.


 :lol: :lol: Doubt it.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> You told me you had a PHD in Mathematics.


And I do.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> :lol: :lol: Doubt it.


 :lol: :lol: Then we're even. I doubt that you have a high school diploma.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> snip
> 
> It is not my responsibility to explain to you that which is easily understood with the data provided.


Translation: Uhhh, I dunno. (You're not supposed to challenge my stuff. My rightwing friends wouldn't.)


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

Cha-Ching!!! Poor Purl.... :thumbup:


Poor Purl said:


> :lol: :lol: Then we're even. I doubt that you have a high school diploma.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## sumpleby (Aug 3, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> It's not just the vacations. They shouldn't get the security, either.
> 
> A good piece. Thanks for the post.


 The wife and children of every president has security, for obvious reasons. Why should Obama's not get the same?!?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Maybe the child was already named and the Romneys used the same first name after the adoption was finalized.
> 
> Frankly, who the heck cares - the child was adopted, will be cared for and loved. Everything the Libs say about the beautiful baby is because of their envy, racist ideals and their hard hearts.


Our hard hearts? Who is taking away the very food they need and is fighting to take away any chance of them having health care? It's not Liberals. Once again, you show how little you know. Keep posting, it's very amusing.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Jelun admitted as much in a least one of her recent posts because I happened to read that one. I don't know for the majority of the other "libs" as I don't read much of what they have to say as 95% is lies and all irrelevant.
> 
> I mostly read excerpts when someone of intelligence quotes them, and I read the blocked quotes for context.


You must be referring to Lukelucy?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> You must be referring to Lukelucy?


What were those old time cartoons called? Looney Tunes?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> KPG,
> 
> Well done. Bravo.


For the thousandth and tenth time. Nothing new here, LL.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I don't post much in this thread begun by a CONSERVATIVE who is regularly SLAMMED by the Libs, racists and bigots who hijacked this thread (and many others I'll add). I, like many, don't care to read anything you and your Lib buds who post here have to say.
> 
> I was recently told by other KPers *you* were libeling my name on this thread where I wasn't even posting so, yes, I posted yesterday to set you straight.
> 
> Got it now idiot?


Hey *moron*. Who are you trying to fool? Nobody has to libel your name. You take care of that
yourself.
So if you don't post here and read this thread, how come so many posts today? That Pinnochio nose of yours can fit 18 pigeons wing span to wing span. Up by *6* the last time you were trying to look intelligent.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Maybe the child was already named and the Romneys used the same first name after the adoption was finalized.
> 
> Frankly, who the heck cares - the child was adopted, will be cared for and loved. Everything the Libs say about the beautiful baby is because of their envy, racist ideals and their hard hearts.


What have "the Libs" said about the baby that demonstrates envy, racist ideals, or hard hearts?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> What were those old time cartoons called? Looney Tunes?


You are correct!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

sumpleby said:


> The wife and children of every president has security, for obvious reasons. Why should Obama's not get the same?!?


They should! In almost every foreign country the families of the leaders have extra security.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

sumpleby said:


> The wife and children of every president has security, for obvious reasons. Why should Obama's not get the same?!?


I think that was Purl with her tongue planted firmly in cheek.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> I think that was Purl with her tongue planted firmly in cheek.


I thought so.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> :lol: :lol: Then we're even. I doubt that you have a high school diploma.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> That is their intention LL. They write lies, but believe their racists and liberal ideals, yet want intelligent folks to respond and disagree so they can slam another with their hatred. Don't read their crap or engage and all is well!
> 
> There are thorns that prick and can cut on all roses, enjoy the view and beauty in the world, encourage roses to grow and avoid the thorns.


Yes, Malificent, we will avoid you from now on.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

sumpleby said:


> The wife and children of every president has security, for obvious reasons. Why should Obama's not get the same?!?


This comes from the Salon piece on treating the Obama children with respect:



> ... along comes the brave Matthew Boyle, fresh off his Menendez humiliation, to tell Breitbart readers about the Obama girls vacation. The news hook seems to be that its a waste of money.
> 
> It is unclear how long the first daughters will be staying in the Bahamas, or what the cost will be to taxpayers, Boyle harrumphs. Earlier this month, the White House canceled public tours as a result of the recent budget sequester, citing Secret Service staffing costs.


See, apparently the Secret Service is too expensive when it comes to the current first daughters, though they followed the Bush twins into all kinds of places with nor regard to cost.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm certain there are hospitals and institutions for the severely mentally ill just outside your door step in Lawrence, MA, to treat your issues you note.
> 
> Since you recently stated you are also cheap, the care may be reachable by public transportation as well from your residence.
> 
> However, I suggest you don't mention that your GS lives in your home as child services may see fit to remove him during or after your treatment and/or release.


Why didn't you come out and recommend the one you frequent? There she goes agian bringing someone's grandchild into the nonsense. I guess that is what happens when you have none of your own to love and cuddle, right, KPG?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Yes, Malificent, we will avoid you from now on.


 :thumbup:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:



> See, apparently the Secret Service is too expensive when it comes to the current first daughters, though they followed the Bush twins into all kinds of places with nor regard to cost.


Ya can't fix stupid, Purl. I think some of these women look all day until they can find the tiniest thing to slam the First Family for.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Why didn't you come out and recommend the one you frequent? There she goes agian threatening children. I guess that is what happens when you have none of your own to love and cuddle, right, KPG?


She seems to have LL.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> She seems to have LL.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Ya can't fix stupid, Purl. I think some of these women look all day until they can find the tiniest thing to slam the First Family for.


This was a man who wrote that. Don't make women take the blame for such stupidity.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.bizpacreview.com/2014/01/05/see-what-you-bought-michelle-obama-for-her-50th-birthday-92448


CB, it's all part of the perks of being in the White House.
Presidents and First Families have done this before the Obama's and First Families will continue to do it after the Obama's leave the WH. JMHO


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> This was a man who wrote that. Don't make women take the blame for such stupidity.


Only the stupid women Purl.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> I think that was Purl with her tongue planted firmly in cheek.


Nope, it was explicitly stated in the article you posted a link to.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> See, apparently the Secret Service is too expensive when it comes to the current first daughters, though they followed the Bush twins into all kinds of places with nor regard to cost.


To South America and back I recall and numerous teen getaways.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Why didn't you come out and recommend the one you frequent? There she goes agian bringing someone's grandchild into the nonsense. I guess that is what happens when you have none of your own to love and cuddle, right, KPG?


Isn't that just the typical hypocrisy in action? The granny panties all in a jumble over perceived insults to that adorable little one in the Romney family and then use my grand as a prop in her sick revenge fantasies. 
If she truly lives in the region she claims her admiittance history, if not for dangerousness assessments would be at Baldpate Hospital, if she has insurance. 
http://www.detoxma.com/


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Nope, it was explicitly stated in the article you posted a link to.


Geez, my memory is getting shorter and shorter.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> To South America and back I recall and numerous teen getaways.


Uh huh, wasn't there a little dust up, a girls will be girls event in Brazil?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Isn't that just the typical hypocrisy in action? The granny panties all in a jumble over perceived insults to that adorable little one in the Romney family and then use my grand as a prop in her sick revenge fantasies.
> If she truly lives in the region she claims her admiittance history, if not for dangerousness assessments would be at Baldpate Hospital, if she has insurance.
> http://www.detoxma.com/


She has used mine too, jelun. She is sick.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Uh huh, wasn't there a little dust up, a girls will be girls event in Brazil?


Weren't there drugs involved in that trip? I didn't pay much attention to the Bush family. I was to busy worrrying about Alfred E Newman in the Oval office.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> She seems to have LL.


Yes, LL cradled in one arm, Joey in the other--twin bundles from heaven (bleah!)


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Isn't that just the typical hypocrisy in action? The granny panties all in a jumble over perceived insults to that adorable little one in the Romney family and then use my grand as a prop in her sick revenge fantasies.
> If she truly lives in the region she claims her admiittance history, if not for dangerousness assessments would be at Baldpate Hospital, if she has insurance.
> http://www.detoxma.com/


The perfect spot.

The funny thing is that she can't connect what she accuses us of doing with what she does herself. She can't even pretend not to be "racist and hard-hearted," or whatever.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Weren't there drugs involved in that trip? I didn't pay much attention to the Bush family. I was to busy worrrying about Alfred E Newman in the Oval office.


What, him worry?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> The perfect spot.
> 
> The funny thing is that she can't connect what she accuses us of doing with what she does herself. She can't even pretend not to be "racist and hard-hearted," or whatever.


Well no, as she is perfect. 
We both know what that indicates...other than jelun's bedtime. 
Nite and sweet dreams.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Yes, LL cradled in one arm, Joey in the other--twin bundles from heaven (bleah!)


Okay, you've crossed the line with this picture. We may have to suspend your empresshood.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Well no, as she is perfect.
> We both know what that indicates...other than jelun's bedtime.
> Nite and sweet dreams.


Good night.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Okay, you've crossed the line with this picture. We may have to suspend your empresshood.


Yikes! I was on a roll there--twin something-or-others being pushed about in a carriage by their formidable nanny, being oh so quiet until someone dared put their face in for a closer look--

Bite my tongue. OK, I'll stop now!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Good night, jelun. Sweet Dreams!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Yikes! I was on a roll there--twin something-or-others being pushed about in a carriage by their formidable nanny, being oh so quiet until someone dared put their face in for a closer look--
> 
> Bite my tongue. OK, I'll stop now!


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Catarry (Apr 10, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Never heard of him, and I have no idea what that word means. Have no intention of learning what it is. No sense to learn vocabulary that is inappropriate or vile.
> 
> Speak for yourself and stop pointing fingers. Don't assume that others are as prejudice as you are. I may not like everyone, but I don't hate any particular group. And if I did, I would keep my thoughts to myself and not give that group the time of day. Too bad you can't say the same


 George Allen was Governor of Virginia before being elected to the US Senate in 2000. Perhaps that jogs your memory. He was not obscure.

During his reelection campaign in 2006, he used the term "macaca" to refer to an Indian=American opposition representative who was videotaping his event...here's a pretty factual and neutral account of the incident and the word:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Macaca_(term)

(((Ten minutes after posting: Good grief, talk about a dollar short and a day late...my apologies to all the earlier posters and readers for duplicating info)))


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

H E double hockeysticks, we go over the same territory several times a week, nothing to apologize for!



Catarry said:


> George Allen was Governor of Virginia before being elected to the US Senate in 2000. Perhaps that jogs your memory. He was not obscure.
> 
> During his reelection campaign in 2006, he used the term "macaca" to refer to an Indian=American opposition representative who was videotaping his event...here's a pretty factual and neutral account of the incident and the word:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Macaca_(term)
> 
> (((Ten minutes after posting: Good grief, talk about a dollar short and a day late...my apologies to all the earlier posters and readers for duplicating info)))


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)




----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


>


 :thumbup: :-o


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

I thought that this "conversation starter" laid out an interesting inventory of the obstacles that are being put out there in order to keep ACA from helping Americans from getting health care coverage.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/social/conversations_permalink.php?utm_source=Alert-comment&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Email%2BNotifications&entry_id=4541347&comment_id=304674984


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

knitpresentgifts said:


> soloweygirl said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe the child was named after a dear family friend. Maybe it was in honor of a loved one that as passed away. You don't know. All you are doing is trashing the Romney's at the expense of this child.
> ...


Doesn't matter really if the child was named after someone they knew, given the context and the circumstances, naming the baby "Little Black One" is horrendously inappropriate.

You can call it "trashing" all you want, what I know is that I'm merely pointing out that ONCE AGAIN, the Romney's, who wanted to be America's first family, and therefore have a duty to be thoughtful of such things, are completely dumb and deaf when it comes to appropriate behavior towards "others".

And who the heck would care? Well, people who care about racism and disrespect towards blacks. Evidently you've decided to put your name in the "don't care" category. And on that one point, we can finally agree.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> I thought that this "conversation starter" laid out an interesting inventory of the obstacles that are being put out there in order to keep ACA from helping Americans from getting health care coverage.
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/social/conversations_permalink.php?utm_source=Alert-comment&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Email%2BNotifications&entry_id=4541347&comment_id=304674984


Thanks for posting that, it's a terrific account. Here's the nub of the matter re obstruction:



> Despite every effort by our GOP state legislature to sabotage the program including the placing of a referendum on the ballot that forbade the state government from participating in Obamacare in any way, ACA is making headway.
> 
> The legislatures refused to accept the Medicaid expansion, made getting help from Navigators difficult by requiring additional certification from the state, forbade their state offices who serve the principal target audiences from even mentioning ACA, and moved legislation in the state Legislature to nullify the law but it has not worked.


And that's just at the state level! Let's not forget all the national propoganda against ACA with every Republican who was able to get their face in front of any camera anywhere talking about how awful it was (lies), how awful it was gonna be with its death panels (lie) and government takeover of the healthcare system (lie) and what a job killer it was (lie) and how many people were going to lose their insurance (such a gross exaggeration as to be a lie) ... on and on and on.

And then there were those ads against it, trying to prevent young adults from enrolling so it would help sink the whole plan under the weight of the costs.

But the worst, IMO, was the various states refusing to accept Medicaid expansion. This will result in actual deaths, as well as needless but very real suffering for those states' citizens. It wouldn't be any more immoral of those state governors personally murdered and injured the affected people. For that they'd be tried. For the crass and cruel, self-serving indifference, nothing.

I do applaud Gov. Kasich of Ohio and Gov. Brewer of Arizona and Governor Snyder of either Michigan for changing their minds and doing the right thing. I thought Kasich was particularly eloquent and on target:



> When you die and get to the meeting with St. Peter, hes probably not going to ask you much about what you did about keeping government small, but hes going to ask you what you did for the poor. Youd better have a good answer, Kasich, a Christian conservative, says he told one Ohio lawmaker last week.


And Brewer mentioned the negative impact on her state's hospitals without it. But clevr girl that she is, she wrapped it in a pretty wrapper and called it her own -- and more power to her:



> *GOVERNOR BREWER'S MEDICAID PLAN: The Conservative Choice for Arizona*
> 
> First, a reality check: Nobody in Arizona has done more to oppose the Affordable Care Act than Governor Brewer. Whether pushing Congress, leading our States legal challenge all the way to the U.S. Supreme Court or saying no to an Arizona-based health exchange, the Governor has consistently fought for health reforms with more patient choice, fewer costs and less bureaucracy.
> But the Affordable Care Act remains the law of the land. Now, our States elected leaders have a duty to do whats best for Arizona.
> ...


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Neither have I. The only ones who talk about the race of Obama and his family are the racists trying to enrage and secure profits from trumped up charges and false accusations.


I find it very amusing the "trend" now of racists calling people who call them out on their racism ... racists. It's a common puerile tactic used by "Stormfront" forum members and the like.

Now, I guess, people are racists for merely pointing out when racism happens.

If we all just pretended racism didn't exist ... it'd just go away!

Racism-it's just another benign POV that should be respected like any other.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> Doesn't matter really if the child was named after someone they knew, given the context and the circumstances, naming the baby "Little Black One" is horrendously inappropriate.
> 
> You can call it "trashing" all you want, what I know is that I'm merely pointing out that ONCE AGAIN, the Romney's, who wanted to be America's first family, and therefore have a duty to be thoughtful of such things, are completely dumb and deaf when it comes to appropriate behavior towards "others".
> 
> And who the heck would care? Well, people who care about racism and disrespect towards blacks. Evidently you've decided to put your name in the "don't care" category. And on that one point, we can finally agree.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Knitry says:

Quote:
GOVERNOR BREWER'S MEDICAID PLAN: The Conservative Choice for Arizona

First, a reality check: Nobody in Arizona has done more to oppose the Affordable Care Act than Governor Brewer. Whether pushing Congress, leading our States legal challenge all the way to the U.S. Supreme Court or saying no to an Arizona-based health exchange, the Governor has consistently fought for health reforms with more patient choice, fewer costs and less bureaucracy.
But the Affordable Care Act remains the law of the land. Now, our States elected leaders have a duty to do whats best for Arizona.
Thats why Governor Brewer has crafted a conservative plan that  upholds the will of Arizonans, whove twice voted to expand Medicaid  pumps billions of dollars into our economy  protects hospitals  and keeps Arizona tax dollars in Arizona.
Simply put, the Brewer Medicaid Plan is the right plan for Arizona.

Knitry

Where do you suppose she plans to go next?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> I find it very amusing the "trend" now of racists calling people who call them out on their racism ... racists. It's a common puerile tactic used by "Stormfront" forum members and the like.
> 
> Now, I guess, people are racists for merely pointing out when racism happens.
> 
> ...


You're right. It's a kind of "I'm rubber, you're glue" attitude.

It's also a kind of bullies in the school playground attitude; "I can yell louder than you, so I must be right."

I guess what I'm trying to say is that it's very childish but it works for them.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

knitpresentgifts said:


> It is not my responsibility to explain to you that which is easily understood with the data provided.


What I asked you was IF the numbers DO say what you say they do... what do you believe is the cause for that? What is it I'm not understanding about that?

Because you seem to think that proves something. So, I'm asking for your opinion on what you think those numbers mean?

If there IS a disproportionate number of black on black crime... so what? Why bring it into this discussion, what point do you think that proves?

Are you interested in discussing this HONESTLY or are you just going to use those numbers to make insinuations and not take responsibility for them?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Knitry says:
> 
> Quote:
> GOVERNOR BREWER'S MEDICAID PLAN: The Conservative Choice for Arizona
> ...


That's a good question. I think the writing on the wall is for a woman president in 2016, and Bachmann and Palin seem over. Brewer is less looney than the other two but probably more vicious, and certainly a bigger liar. But at least she can read the writing as it pertains to the ACA, unlike some of the ricks in her party.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Sorry, double post


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Jelun admitted as much in a least one of her recent posts because I happened to read that one. I don't know for the majority of the other "libs" as I don't read much of what they have to say as 95% is lies and all irrelevant.
> 
> *I mostly read excerpts when someone of intelligence quotes them, and I read the blocked quotes for context*.


Yes. There's a term for that -- it's called "Cherypicking". It's what dishonest people do when they don't want to face or can't handle truths, so they cherrypick the things they WANT to hear and dismiss the rest.

It's a very clear indicator as to who's being intellectually honest and who isn't. Cherrypickers are intellectually dishonest by default and nearly ALWAYS horribly under-informed.

The irony is, you were just honest enough to admit to it!


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Poor Purl said:


> I don't know about that, but it certainly sounds dumb.


Clinically so. :mrgreen:


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Knitry said:


> Translation: Uhhh, I dunno. (You're not supposed to challenge my stuff. My rightwing friends wouldn't.)


Or it means

"Uhhh, I'm not going to explain my insinuations, they wouldn't be insinuations then."


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

sumpleby said:


> The wife and children of every president has security, for obvious reasons. Why should Obama's not get the same?!?


It's already bad enough that they're allowed to sit in the front of a bus, and drink from the same water fountain -- now white taxpayers have to pay for their security too??? (_... is what I'm guessing the underlying resentment comes from, or some variation of that._)


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

BrattyPatty said:


> For the thousandth and tenth time. Nothing new here, LL.


Yes, but it's interesting what a low bar they set for themselves if they think that deserves a "bravo". :roll:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

VocalLisa said:


> Doesn't matter really if the child was named after someone they knew, given the context and the circumstances, naming the baby "Little Black One" is horrendously inappropriate.
> 
> You can call it "trashing" all you want, what I know is that I'm merely pointing out that ONCE AGAIN, the Romney's, who wanted to be America's first family, and therefore have a duty to be thoughtful of such things, are completely dumb and deaf when it comes to appropriate behavior towards "others".
> 
> And who the heck would care? Well, people who care about racism and disrespect towards blacks. Evidently you've decided to put your name in the "don't care" category. And on that one point, we can finally agree.


At least they didn't name him Toby.

It has fascinated me that most people don't know that Mormonism is not Christian. Think of what it might have meant to discredit Romney even further in the 2012 Presidential race? Why wasn't this brought up? I think so many people believe Mormonism is a form of Christianity in the same sense that Catholicism and Protestantism are that the question doesn't even occur to anyone.

I realize this isn't directly about Obamacare, but the accusation that our President is a Muslim, and therefore automatically anti-Christian, has been hurled at him from many directions, and used to discredit his entire Presidency which includes the ACA.

This from CARM (Christian Apologetis and Ministry), but I'm sure the same basic information can be found from many other sources.:

*Is Mormonism Christian?
by Matt Slick
*
"Is Mormonism Christian?" The answer is simple. No. Mormonism is not Christian.

If you are a Mormon, please realize that CARM is not trying to attack you, your character, or the sincerity of your belief. If you are a non-Mormon looking into Mormonism, or if you are a Christian who is simply researching Mormonism, then this article should be of help.

The reason Mormonism is not Christian is because it denies one or more of the essential doctrines of Christianity. Here is a basic list of what true Christianity teaches as essential doctrine according to the Bible.

There is only one God in all existence (Exodus 20:1-4; Isaiah 43:10; 44:6,8; 45:5). 
Jesus is divine (John 1:1;14; 8:24; Col. 2:9)
Forgiveness of sins is by grace alone without works (Eph. 2:8-9; Rom. 3:28; 4:1-5)
Jesus rose from the dead physically (John 2:19-21; Luke 24:39)
The gospel is the death, burial, and resurrection of Jesus (1 Cor. 15:1-4)
Mormonism denies that there is only one God in all existence and also denies the forgiveness of sins alone in Christ alone. Therefore, it is outside Christianity. It is not a Christian religion.

*Mormonism teaches...
*Mormonism teaches that God the Father has a body of flesh and bones (D. & C. 130:22) and that Jesus is a creation who was begotten in heaven as one of Gods spirit children (See the book, Jesus the Christ, by James Talmage, p. 8). This is in strict contrast to the biblical teaching that he is God in flesh (John 1:1, 14), eternal (John 1:1, 2, 15), uncreated, yet born on earth (Col. 1:15), and the creator of all (John 1:3; Col. 1:16-17). Jesus cannot be both created and not created at the same time. Though Mormonism teaches that Jesus is God in flesh, it teaches that he is "a" god in flesh, one of three gods that comprise the office of the Trinity (Articles of Faith, by Talmage, pp. 35-40). These three gods are the Father, the Son, and the Holy Ghost. This is in direct contradiction of the biblical doctrine that there is only one God (Isaiah 43:10; 44:6,8; 45:5). See Trinity for a correct discussion of what the Trinity is (see also, false trinity)

Because Mormonism denies the biblical truth of who God is, who Jesus is, how forgiveness of sins is attained, and what the gospel is, Mormonism is not Christian.

*What else does Mormonism teach?*
Mormon theology teaches that God is only one of countless gods, that he used to be a man on another planet, that he became a god by following the laws and ordinances of that god on that world, and that he brought one of his wives to this world with whom he produces spirit children who then inhabit human bodies at birth. The first spirit child to be born was Jesus. Second (though this is disputed among Mormons) was Satan, and then we all followed. But, the Bible says that there is only one God (Isaiah 43:10; 44:6,8; 45:5), that God has been God eternally (Psalm 90:2) -- which means he was never a man on another planet. Since the Bible denies the existence of other gods (and goddesses - there is a mother goddess in Mormonism), the idea that Jesus is the product of a god and goddess couple is rejected. The Bible tells us that Jesus - The Jesus of Mormonism - is definitely not the same Jesus of the Bible. Therefore, faith in the Mormon Jesus is faith misplaced because the Mormon Jesus doesn't exist.

*Mormonism says Jesus' Sacrifice is not enough*
Mormonism teaches that the sacrifice of Jesus on the cross itself (and receiving it by faith) is not sufficient to bring forgiveness of sins. It teaches that the forgiveness of sins is obtained though a cooperative effort with God; that is, we must be good and follow the laws and ordinances of the Mormon church in order to obtain forgiveness. Consider the late James Talmage, an LDS apostle who said, "The sectarian dogma of justification by faith alone has exercised an influence for evil," (Articles of Faith, p. 432), and "Hence the justice of the scriptural doctrine that salvation comes to the individual only through obedience," (Articles of Faith, p. 81). This clearly contradicts the biblical doctrine of the forgiveness of sins by grace through faith (Rom. 3:28; 5:1; 6:23; Eph. 2:8-9) and the doctrine that works are not part of becoming salved (Rom. 4:1-5) but a result of them (James 2:14-18).

To further confuse the matter, Mormonism states that salvation is twofold. It maintains that salvation is both forgiveness of sins and universal resurrection. So when a Mormon speaks of salvation by grace, he is usually referring to universal resurrection. But the Bible speaks of salvation as the forgiveness of sins, not universal resurrection. Where Mormonism states that forgiveness of sins is not by faith alone (2 Nephi 25:23; Moroni 10:32), the Bible does teach it is by faith alone (Rom. 3:28; 4:1-5). Both cannot be true.

*Mormonism and the Bible*
In order to justify its aberrant theology, Mormonism has undermined the authority and trustworthiness of the Bible. The 8th Article of Faith from the Mormon Church states, "We believe the Bible to be the word of God as far as it is translated correctly." This means that when the Bible contradicts Mormonism, the Bible isn't trustworthy. This allows them to say and teach whatever they want, even when it contradicts scripture.

*Conclusion*
Mormonism is not Christian because it denies that there is only one God, denies the true Gospel, adds works to salvation, denies that Jesus is the uncreated creator, distorts the biblical teaching of the atonement, undermines the authority and reliability of the Bible, says that God used to be a man who came from another planet, that we can become gods, that there is a goddess mother in heaven, etc.

CARM does not deny that Mormons are decent helpful people and that they do many good things. But that isn't what makes someone Christian - nor does putting "Jesus Christ" in your title make you Christian if you deny who Jesus really is. Jesus said in Matthew 7:21-23, "Not everyone who says to Me, 'Lord, Lord,' shall enter the kingdom of heaven, but he who does the will of My Father in heaven. Many will say to Me in that day, 'Lord, Lord, have we not prophesied in Your name, cast out demons in Your name, and done many wonders in Your name? And then I will declare to them, 'I never knew you; depart from Me, you who practice lawlessness!" (NKJV).

Notice that Jesus condemns those who combine their faith with their works in order to be saved. If you doubt that, see also Luke 18:9-14 where Jesus teaches the same thing again.

Becoming a Christian does not mean belonging to a church, doing good things, or simply believing in a god from another planet. Being a Christian means that you have trusted in the true God for salvation, received the True Jesus -- not the brother of the devil, not the god of Mormonism, not the gospel of Mormonism. Becoming a Christian means believing the gospel of Christ, who is God in flesh, 2nd person of the Trinity, who was sent by the Father, bore our sins in his body on the cross (1 Pet. 2:24), died, was buried and rose again (1 Cor. 15:1-4). You must trust Jesus. Believe what he did. Put your faith in him.

Mormonism is false and cannot save anyone."


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> It's already bad enough that they're allowed to sit in the front of a bus, and drink from the same water fountain -- now white taxpayers have to pay for their security too??? (_... is what I'm guessing the underlying resentment comes from, or some variation of that._)


Geez, Lisa, you ate your Wheaties this morning! You're unstoppable. Love it.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

jelun2 said:


> I thought that this "conversation starter" laid out an interesting inventory of the obstacles that are being put out there in order to keep ACA from helping Americans from getting health care coverage.
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/social/conversations_permalink.php?utm_source=Alert-comment&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Email%2BNotifications&entry_id=4541347&comment_id=304674984


Well, it does go to show that people desperately want and need ACA for it to do this well DESPITE those obstacles.

The Right Wing obstructors and saboteurs are doing their best to make vulnerable people jump through hoops... but people are jumping through them anyway.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

VocalLisa said:


> Yes. There's a term for that -- it's called "Cherypicking". It's what dishonest people do when they don't want to face or can't handle truths, so they cherrypick the things they WANT to hear and dismiss the rest.
> 
> It's a very clear indicator as to who's being intellectually honest and who isn't.  Cherrypickers are intellectually dishonest by default and nearly ALWAYS horribly under-informed.
> 
> The irony is, you were just honest enough to admit to it!


Not so long ago, KPG tried to tell us that she reads all of the posts at the speed of lightning and then goes back and responds to the appropriate posts as she has total recall or some such bovine dung.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> What I asked you was IF the numbers DO say what you say they do... what do you believe is the cause for that? What is it I'm not understanding about that?
> 
> Because you seem to think that proves something. So, I'm asking for your opinion on what you think those numbers mean?
> 
> ...


You don't get it - when she introduces a topic, that's all that can be discussed. And she's trying to prove she's not a racist because "those people" are really bad.

She also doesn't know that raw numerical data is useless for any kind of analysis, and she's certainly never read the book _How to Lie With Statistics_.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Not so long ago, KPG tried to tell us that she reads all of the posts at the speed of lightning and then goes back and responds to the appropriate posts as she has total recall or some such bovine dung.


Yeah, but that was on a different day. Don't expect consistency. Another quote from Emerson: "A foolish consistency is the hobgoblin of little minds." She's just being Emersonian, the Sage of KP.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

MaidInBedlam said:


> At least they didn't name him Toby.
> 
> It has fascinated me that most people don't know that Mormonism is not Christian. Think of what it might have meant to discredit Romney even further in the 2012 Presidential race? Why wasn't this brought up? I think so many people believe Mormonism is a form of Christianity in the same sense that Catholicism and Protestantism are that the question doesn't even occur to anyone.
> 
> ...


EVERY organized Christian church distorts Christ's message IMHO, including CARM.

If this is how they choose to worship, I don't begrudge them that.

Although PERSONALLY, Joseph Smith comes off as nothing more than a con man... but that's MY personal judgement I make for MYSELF.

I don't think it's up to ME to determine if they're "legit" or not. God will make that judgement.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

VocalLisa said:


> EVERY organized Christian church distorts Christ's message IMHO, including CARM.
> 
> If this is how they choose to worship, I don't begrudge them that.
> 
> ...


I am with you on this one, just as with alcoholism the disease is for the individual to own.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> EVERY organized Christian church distorts Christ's message IMHO, including CARM.
> 
> If this is how they choose to worship, I don't begrudge them that.
> 
> Although PERSONALLY, Joseph Smith comes off as nothing more than a con man... but that's MY personal judgement I make for MYSELF.


I agree with you, Lisa--and I'd add Brigham Young as well. Those were two slick characters--and racist to boot.

Having said that, though, I do respect the Mormons I've known on a personal level. Christian or no, they're hard workers who really try to live up to what they believe their God expects of them. The Church of LDS is definitely not for the lazy or indolent.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Poor Purl said:


> You don't get it - when she introduces a topic, that's all that can be discussed. And she's trying to prove she's not a racist because "those people" are really bad.
> 
> She also doesn't know that raw numerical data is useless for any kind of analysis, and she's certainly never read the book _How to Lie With Statistics_.


Ah, OK. I just don't follow the "logic". Not sure I ever will!


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

jelun2 said:


> Not so long ago, KPG tried to tell us that she reads all of the posts at the speed of lightning and then goes back and responds to the appropriate posts as she has total recall or some such bovine dung.


Oh, how AMAZING!! LOL.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> Ah, OK. I just don't follow the "logic". Not sure I ever will!


It's simple: if black on black crime is so prevalent, then blacks must be "bad." So it stands to reason that we should not want them around, so it's not racism - it's just common sense.


----------



## sumpleby (Aug 3, 2013)

So...white-on-white crime statistics mean that whites should not be wanted around either. :-D


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

sumpleby said:


> So...white-on-white crime statistics mean that whites should not be wanted around either. :-D


Stop making sense. No logic allowed.

Groucho Marx: The secret of life is honesty and fair dealing. If you can fake that, you've got it made.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

sumpleby said:


> So...white-on-white crime statistics mean that whites should not be wanted around either. :-D


At least the whites who don't have enough money to buy their way out of a conviction.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> At least the whites who don't have enough money to buy their way out of a conviction.


 :XD: :XD:


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> I find it very amusing the "trend" now of racists calling people who call them out on their racism ... racists. It's a common puerile tactic used by "Stormfront" forum members and the like.
> 
> Now, I guess, people are racists for merely pointing out when racism happens.
> 
> ...


YES, YES -- ALL of that. You've got it pegged.

I get so annoyed with the rightwing arguments that we should just stop pointing race out -- stop collecting statistics based on race or ethnicity, etc. And for heaven's sake, stop with the "hyphenated Americans" garbage -- such as Native American, African American, Hispanic American, etc., etc.

And of course, if/when we do that, we are no longer able to examine racism and other bigotries in any meaningful way because the stats showing racism, along with any improvement thereof, totally disappear. There! Problem solved. Hooray for those rugs under which we can safely sweep our uncomfortable realities.

And of course, to those who don't have any interest in examining what the outcome or REAL reason for doing such things would be, it's a nice idea you can "sell" (again, to the unthinking) as being a good idea and it relieves them of any responsibility to look at and address their own racism.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Actually I agree with you, Maid. Certainly there are a fair number of African-American, Asian, and Latino families who would prefer their children not to marry outside their race. My SIL's family, for example, wasn't at all pleased that their four children (three daughters and one son) all fell in love with and married Caucasians.
> 
> It's hard to know, though, when this sort of reticence is an expression of deeply-rooted racism and when it's just some natural discomfort at the thought of bringing someone with a different language and customs into the bosom of the family. I suppose over time most of the difficulties in the latter case will be smoothed over, but in the former...well, no doubt there are some folks who feel that their multi-racial descendants are somehow inferior. I pity them.


It's no different from families not wanting their children to marry outside their faith.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> I agree with you, Lisa--and I'd add Brigham Young as well. Those were two slick characters--and racist to boot.
> 
> Having said that, though, I do respect the Mormons I've known on a personal level. Christian or no, they're hard workers who really try to live up to what they believe their God expects of them. The Church of LDS is definitely not for the lazy or indolent.


I had a friend who is LDS and went with her to one of the ladies' group meetings once upon a time. It was fascinating. If her church was typical of Mormonism and it's safe for me to generalize and extrapolate, these are people who build enormous social structure and benefits into their religious activities.

For example, things like canning and other domestic activities were often if not usually done together, in small or even very large groups. It was announced that one of their members was having trouble with Child Protective Services or some other organization and so they got volunteers to go to her house to clean it before the next interview with the agency. This joining in to help and be involved as a group was totally routine. There were more examples I noted at the time, but it's been a while and the details fade.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

VocalLisa said:


> I would like to point out that no one on the MHP show said anything bad about the children either. The criticism is of the adult Romney's having chosen to make that HILARIOUS looking picture, making the children dress up like clowns ... NOTHING negative about the children themselves.
> 
> It is the Romney's that chose to use ALL those children as a political tool by tweeting out what would normally be a PRIVATE family portrait to the political masses.
> 
> It's the Romney's that betrayed those kids, not MHP or anyone on her panel.


Careful Cheeky, you are insulting all the families that dress the same for family photos, photos for Christmas cards or family reunion pictures. Why shouldn't the Romney's not be allowed to do the same without being made fun of?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knitry said:



> Your characterization of her apology demonstrates pretty conclusively that you didn't see it. But why would I consider that anything but the norm? The right -- on TV, in print, and right here on KP -- traffics in lies, innuendo, mischaracterizations, ignorance and sheer know-nothingness, s why would anyone feel any constraints about totally dismissing something they know absolutely nothing about?
> 
> For anyone who MIGHT want to base their opinion on knowledge of the apology itself, here's the link. The video is below the fold:
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/dorsey/msnbcs-melissa-harris-perry-makes-tearful-televised-apology


You would be wrong again. I did watch it and read a transcript. I thought it was half a$$ed and still do after watching your link. I question her sincerity because she was told to apologize, otherwise it never would have happened. It only matters that Romney felt it was heartfelt and accepted it.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

VocalLisa said:


> Doesn't matter really if the child was named after someone they knew, given the context and the circumstances, naming the baby "Little Black One" is horrendously inappropriate.
> 
> You can call it "trashing" all you want, what I know is that I'm merely pointing out that ONCE AGAIN, the Romney's, who wanted to be America's first family, and therefore have a duty to be thoughtful of such things, are completely dumb and deaf when it comes to appropriate behavior towards "others".
> 
> And who the heck would care? Well, people who care about racism and disrespect towards blacks. Evidently you've decided to put your name in the "don't care" category. And on that one point, we can finally agree.


Cheeky, why don't you do something constructive and attempt to get rid of that tremendous chip you constantly carry around. It certainly is weighing you down and turned you into one ugly person.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> You would be wrong again. I did watch it and read a transcript. I thought it was half a$$ed and still do after watching your link. I question her sincerity because she was told to apologize, otherwise it never would have happened. It only matters that Romney felt it was heartfelt and accepted it.


If you saw that apology as half-a$$ed, then you probably _did_ think that she should have offered to clean several of their homes as penance. Since you regard all Liberals as liars, there's no apology she could have made that would have satisfied you, right?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> Not so long ago, KPG tried to tell us that she reads all of the posts at the speed of lightning and then goes back and responds to the appropriate posts as she has total recall or some such bovine dung.


If you speak the truth, you'll be able to prove that I said those things; so prove it. Date, time and thread. I'll wait.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Cheeky, why don't you do something constructive and attempt to get rid of that tremendous chip you constantly carry around. It certainly is weighing you down and turned you into one ugly person.


 :thumbup:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Yeah, but that was on a different day. Don't expect consistency. Another quote from Emerson: "A foolish consistency is the hobgoblin of little minds." She's just being Emersonian, the Sage of KP.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> EVERY organized Christian church distorts Christ's message IMHO, including CARM.
> 
> If this is how they choose to worship, I don't begrudge them that.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Cheeky, why don't you do something constructive and attempt to get rid of that tremendous chip you constantly carry around. It certainly is weighing you down and turned you into one ugly person.


Now, now, solo, that was not nice. :thumbdown:


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

I read what you said...& Will tell you what you tell us when we ask you for proof of a statement.... You want to know what was said? Look it up yourself!



knitpresentgifts said:


> If you speak the truth, you'll be able to prove that I said those things; so prove it. Date, time and thread. I'll wait.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Cheeky, why don't you do something constructive and attempt to get rid of that tremendous chip you constantly carry around. It certainly is weighing you down and turned you into one ugly person.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :roll:


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

soloweygirl....All your snotty (childish) statements should end with ...Na-na-na Na Na-na! :thumbdown: :roll:



soloweygirl said:


> Cheeky, why don't you do something constructive and attempt to get rid of that tremendous chip you constantly carry around. It certainly is weighing you down and turned you into one ugly person.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> It's no different from families not wanting their children to marry outside their faith.


I seem to notice people changing the details of their faith all the time, in marriage and out. 
When was the last time you saw someone change their color?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> I seem to notice people changing the details of their faith all the time, in marriage and out.
> When was the last time you saw someone change their color?


John Boehner. Half the time, he's orange.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> I seem to notice people changing the details of their faith all the time, in marriage and out.
> When was the last time you saw someone change their color?


Wouldn't pay attention if they did Janet. But then George Zimmerman was a white Hispanic


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Nussa said:


> soloweygirl....All your snotty (childish) statements should end with ...Na-na-na Na Na-na! :thumbdown: :roll:


Solo,

I find the na, na, ... business posted a very, very immature response to your post - and yours was a very good one. Right on the money. The na, na business comes from a mentality of a four-year-old. I continue to shake my head at the incredibility of who these people must be in real life. Scary.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> John Boehner. Half the time, he's orange.


And the other 50% of the time--yellow.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> John Boehner. Half the time, he's orange.


HAHAHAHAHAAA, point for Poor Purl.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> And the other 50% of the time--yellow.


Sad but true.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Solo,
> 
> I find the na, na, ... business posted a very, very immature response to your post - and yours was a very good one. Right on the money. The na, na business comes from a mentality of a four-year-old. I continue to shake my head at the incredibility of who these people must be in real life. Scary.


Oh you are so, so right. 
I should have taken the time to respond to her sophomoric comment with data and facts about the CHOICE of spiritual belief and the genetics of skin pigmentation. 
Not in this lifetime.

Edit: Read my mind.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> And the other 50% of the time--yellow.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Wouldn't pay attention if they did Janet. But then George Zimmerman was a white Hispanic


Yes, he was, go look at a census form, YSB.


----------



## Lkholcomb (Aug 25, 2013)

Knitry said:


> I had a friend who is LDS and went with her to one of the ladies' group meetings once upon a time. It was fascinating. If her church was typical of Mormonism and it's safe for me to generalize and extrapolate, these are people who build enormous social structure and benefits into their religious activities.
> 
> For example, things like canning and other domestic activities were often if not usually done together, in small or even very large groups. It was announced that one of their members was having trouble with Child Protective Services or some other organization and so they got volunteers to go to her house to clean it before the next interview with the agency. This joining in to help and be involved as a group was totally routine. There were more examples I noted at the time, but it's been a while and the details fade.


I greatly respect the LDS church. We live close to one of the landmark sites and we went to their Hill Cummorah festival. They asked if they could visit us to bring us the Book of Mormon (asked nicely not pressured). They came and when they found out we were having a garage sale but that I was sick, offered to help. They told us to just call the office and they would send people out.

They seem to be one of the churches that truly has a service orientation, regardless of religion.

I definately don't agree with with a lot of their religious beliefs and political beliefs but they have mostly been very nice and respectful of my beliefs as well.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Wouldn't pay attention if they did Janet. But then George Zimmerman was a white Hispanic


Why not put my last name out there to?
Do you really think I care the YOU want to breach the civility of the website?


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

Don't get so bent out of shape. Of course it's immature.....and so are you and your friends. And when someone gets the best of you, you suddenly become all indignant. So my statement suits all three of you perfectly. And you'd better be careful yourself....If soloweygirl or KPG stop too quickly, you'll find yourself giving them a piggyback ride....    :lol: :lol: :lol: :XD: :XD: :XD:



Lukelucy said:


> Solo,
> 
> I find the na, na, ... business posted a very, very immature response to your post - and yours was a very good one. Right on the money. The na, na business comes from a mentality of a four-year-old. I continue to shake my head at the incredibility of who these people must be in real life. Scary.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Nussa said:


> Don't get so bent out of shape. Of course it's immature.....and so are you and your friends. And when someone gets the best of you, you suddenly become all indignant. So my statement suits all three of you perfectly. And you'd better be careful yourself....If soloweygirl or KPG stop too quickly, you'll find yourself giving them a piggyback ride....    :lol: :lol: :lol: :XD: :XD: :XD:


No one is getting the best of me - especially you and your group. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> No one is getting the best of me - especially you and your group. :lol: :lol:


There is no best or even good IN you.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> No one is getting the best of me - especially you and your group. :lol: :lol:


What exactly _is_ the best of you? I've been searching for it for a long time.


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

Oh....I'm not a group......I'm just one person with an opinion....I don't need to become a gang like some do, (and you know who you are.) to make my thoughts known... ;-)


Lukelucy said:


> No one is getting the best of me - especially you and your group. :lol: :lol:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Solo,
> 
> I find the na, na, ... business posted a very, very immature response to your post - and yours was a very good one. Right on the money. The na, na business comes from a mentality of a four-year-old. I continue to shake my head at the incredibility of who these people must be in real life. Scary.


So true, LukeLucy. The Libs on this throw around their words like "racist" and "hypocrite" yet don't even know the definition of the words they use.

ANYONE who judges or holds a prejudice solely because of a person's race is a racist by definition. The host on MSNBC along with her panel and those on this thread, specifically VocalLisa (CheekyBlighter) comes to mind, as they only spoke of an adopted baby into the Romney family BECAUSE of the baby's race so they ARE the racists.

No one else in the Romney family mentioned race and the baby was introduced in a photo in Sep 2013, without incident. Because and until the racists on MSNBC degraded and defamed a private family (Ben Romney, a doctor, DID NOT and IS NOT presently running for an elected office), and attempted to make an issue of an adoption months after it occurred, they should be punished for their classless ignorance and actions.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> I seem to notice people changing the details of their faith all the time, in marriage and out.
> When was the last time you saw someone change their color?


Oh, you must mean like you do.


----------



## Knitish (Feb 8, 2011)

Liberty -> Liberal.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Wouldn't pay attention if they did Janet. But then George Zimmerman was a white Hispanic


 :XD: Neither, I, but you said it quite well.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :XD: Neither, I, but you said it quite well.


Happy hour start early today?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, you must mean like you do.


Like?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, you must mean like you do.


She changes her color???


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> Why not put my last name out there to?
> Do you really think I care the YOU want to breach the civility of the website?


Since when does using your name "breach the civility of the website?" You posted it, so why cannot others use it to address you? If you didn't want others to know it you shouldn't have used it. Common sense not in your bag of tricks?

Spelling and sentence structure certainly isn't in your bag.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> Happy hour start early today?


Wouldn't know, do you?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Since when does using your name "breach the civility of the website?" You posted it, so why cannot others use it to address you? If you didn't want others to know it you shouldn't have used it. Common sense not in your bag of tricks?
> 
> Spelling and sentence structure certainly isn't in your bag.


Really? What is this?

knitpresentgifts wrote:
Neither, I, but you said it quite well.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Since when does using your name "breach the civility of the website?" You posted it, so why cannot others use it to address you? If you didn't want others to know it you shouldn't have used it. Common sense not in your bag of tricks?
> 
> Spelling and sentence structure certainly isn't in your bag.


And have I posted your address? 
Should I?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> Really? What is this?
> 
> knitpresentgifts wrote:
> Neither, I, but you said it quite well.


A perfectly fine sentence.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> And have I posted your address?
> Should I?


I never said anything about you posting my address. I asked you why we cannot address you by the name you posted on KP.

Why can't we?

Also, I've not posted my address on KP. If you do that would be a breach of the site's rules.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I never said that. Also, I've not posted my address either because I'm not an idiot without common sense.


No? 
How do I know it then?


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

So true KPG......ANYONE who judges or holds a prejudice solely because of a person's race is a racist by definition has obviously been listening to Fox News & Rush Limbaugh.....He is the most racist, sexist, lying, disgusting drug addict, ever to foul the airwaves....but it is your right to badmouth MSNBC,s host if you so choose. Sorry....but no one will ever sink as low as Rush Limbaugh. He even had the nerve to Mock a fellow obese drug addict. Ahhh...Sweet irony.... You're group really knows how to pick them.......:thumbup: 
http://www.dailykos.com/story/2013/11/19/1256898/-Rush-Limbaugh-Mocks-an-Obese-Drug-Addict#

There.....are we done 'News host' bashing?



knitpresentgifts said:


> So true, LukeLucy. The Libs on this throw around their words like "racist" and hypocrite yet don't even know the definition of the words they use.
> 
> ANYONE who judges or holds a prejudice solely because of a person's race is a racist by definition = the host on MSNBC along with her panel and those on this thread, specifically VocalLisa (CheekyBlighter), who only spoke of an adopted baby into the Romney family BECAUSE of the baby's race ARE the racists. No one else in the Romney family mentioned race and the baby was introduced in Sep 2013 without incident. Because the racists on MSNBC degraded and defamed a private family (Ben Romney, a doctor, DID NOT and IS NOT presently running for an elected office), and attempted to make an issue of an adoption months after it occurred, should be punished for their classless ignorance and actions.


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

Oh-oh KPG.....Wiggle-Wiggle???? 


jelun2 said:


> No?
> How do I know it then?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> No?
> How do I know it then?


What part of, "I have not posted my address on KP" and, "If you post my address it would be a breach of KP's sites rules," do you not understand?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> What part of "I have not posted my address on KP" and, "If you post my address it would be a breach of KP's sites rules," do you not understand?


What part of "it really doesn't matter to me about KP's rules I have integrity" do you not understand?

If and when I decide to post your information it will be because I don't care about posting on KP any longer. 
Unnahstan'?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Since when does using your name "breach the civility of the website?" You posted it, so why cannot others use it to address you? If you didn't want others to know it you shouldn't have used it. Common sense not in your bag of tricks?
> 
> Spelling and sentence structure certainly isn't in your bag.


Says the grammar expert.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> What part of "it really doesn't matter to me about KP's rules I have integrity" do you not understand?


Considering, this is the first time I've read these words from you, my answer is simply, I understand these words.

Again, I'll ask for the third time, why cannot anyone address you by the given name you told us was yours?


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

Exciting, isn't it???? :thumbup:


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Says the grammar expert.


And that is the difference, I know what I don't know. 
LOL, she and the people she has hoodwinked believe that she is way more than she is.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> And that is the difference, I know what I don't know.
> LOL, she and the people she has hoodwinked believe that she is way more than she is.


Why ask what is wrong with my sentence which you believed was not complete or proper since you stated, "I know what I don't know."

Here's a hint: "You don't."

P.S. You cannot even answer a simple question about your own name.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Considering, this is the first time I've read these words from you, my answer is simply, I understand these words.
> 
> Again, I'll ask for the third time, why cannot anyone address you by the given name you told us was yours?


I didn't see you ask. 
For the same reason that we refer to everyone else on this site by the nicks they chose when they registered. 
That is the name I chose to be called when I registered. Both times.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> A perfectly fine sentence.


"Neither, I, but you said it quite well." Your sentence is neither perfect nor fine (and certainly not "perfectly fine" ).

"Neither, I" would (1) neither have a comma nor (2) be used without "nor." (As in, for example, "Neither I nor LL was correct." )

Now, "Nor I, but ..." would have been perfectly fine.

You should not be criticizing other people's sentence structure.

Edited to put spaces between quotation marks and close parens so there wouldn't be smilies instead.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Why ask what is wrong with my sentence which you believed was not complete or proper since you stated, "I know what I don't know."
> 
> Here's a hint: "You don't."
> 
> P.S. You cannot even answer a simple question about your own name.


Well yes, yes I do. 
Your problem is the overblown opinion...well, no. That really isn't true. 
Your problem is not having your problem treated.

And now, I am done. You are really not worth the extra workout to my digits.


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

You're doing it again, KPG.....You have gone through this same act with so many people already......"If" you were smart, you'd let it drop.....You'll only end up shooting yourself in the foot again....

Admit it......she had you pretty scared didn't she???...lol.



knitpresentgifts said:


> Why ask what is wrong with my sentence which you believed was not complete or proper since you stated, "I know what I don't know."
> 
> Here's a hint: "You don't."
> 
> P.S. You cannot even answer a simple question about your own name.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Nussa said:


> You're doing it again. KPG.....you have gone through this same act with so many people already......"If" you were smart, you'd let it drop.....You'll only end up shooting yourself in the foot again....
> 
> Admit it......she had you pretty scared didn't she???...lol.


She forgets that everybody leaves a trail on the internet.
I thought it was really funny that they felt so clever that they tracked me to Plenty of Fish.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> She forgets that everybody leaves a trail on the internet.
> I thought it was really funny that they felt so clever that they tracked me to Plenty of Fish.


Apparently they have no better use for their time.


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

You can always tell when she's become over confident, and thinks she knows more than she really does. When she realizes someone's caught onto her lies, she does what she's famous for, her back peddling.... Yes, very funny. She usually disappears for a while when she sees the rest of her group have deserted her.



jelun2 said:


> She forgets that everybody leaves a trail on the internet.
> I thought it was really funny that they felt so clever that they tracked me to Plenty of Fish.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Nussa said:


> You can always tell when she's become over confident, and thinks she knows more than she really does. When she realizes someone's caught onto her lies, she does what she's famous for, her back peddling.... Yes, very funny. She usually disappears for a while when she sees the rest of her group have deserted her.


You know I really wish I could just one (that would be once) say what I really think of that malicious person and her ugly pals, at bridge burning time, I suppose.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> John Boehner. Half the time, he's orange.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> You know I really wish I could just one (that would be once) say what I really think of that malicious person and her ugly pals, at bridge burning time, I suppose.


When that day comes let me know--I'll join you with joy in my heart!


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

I think, that just by proving them wrong, and sending them running like dogs with their tales between their legs is what they fear most. So I think you've done a great job.... :thumbup:

Well, darn, now I have to apologize to all the cute dogs in the world.... *snicker* *snicker*



jelun2 said:


> You know I really wish I could just one say what I really think of that malicious person and her ugly pals, at bridge burning time, I suppose.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> So true, LukeLucy. *The Libs on this throw around their words like "racist" and "hypocrite" yet don't even know the definition of the words they
> use*
> 
> ANYONE who judges or holds a prejudice solely because of a person's race is a racist by definition. The host on MSNBC along with her panel and those on this thread, specifically VocalLisa (CheekyBlighter) comes to mind, as they only spoke of an adopted baby into the Romney family BECAUSE of the baby's race so they ARE the racists.
> ...


And the first line of your quote is a structured sentence??
Hitting the juice early today, moron?
The Libs on this what? Hmmmm?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Nussa said:


> I think, that just by proving them wrong, and sending them running like dogs with their tales between their legs is what they fear most. So I think you've done a great job.... :thumbup:
> 
> Well, darn, now I have to apologize to all the cute dogs in the world.... *snicker* *snicker*


They really do run for the hills, don't they?
It seems to happen more recently. Your good influence, perhaps?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> When that day comes let me know--I'll join you with joy in my heart!


I just hate giving in to that childish, ranting, piece of the brain.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> And have I posted your address?
> Should I?


No , the little men in their little white coats have it memorized, jelun. I can't think of one person here who would want it.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> A perfectly fine sentence.


Says who?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Says who?


Careful, Al. She will come back at you with "You don't COMPREHEND what I say." No wonder she is constantly repeating herself. One would have to know what they are talking about to have others COMPREHEND what they say.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Nussa said:


> I think, that just by proving them wrong, and sending them running like dogs with their tales between their legs is what they fear most. So I think you've done a great job.... :thumbup:
> 
> Well, darn, now I have to apologize to all the cute dogs in the world.... *snicker* *snicker*


They must be very tired from all of that running, Nussa!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> I just hate giving in to that childish, ranting, piece of the brain.


I know exactly what you mean--it would be oh! so satisfying to speak our minds, but then the probable consequences would have them whooping it up in the Bat Cave.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Good grief! The nuts are still on the loose after all this time. I just scanned several pages. Who came up with Cheeky being reincarnated as VocalLisa?? It just ain't so, LL, Solo, and ms.knowitall, KPG. I did note that KPG didn't receive any blessings during the Christmas season---she's back just as thick-headed, nasty, and uncharitable as ever.
I hope those of you who are being affected by frigid weather and/or snow are staying in, cozy and safe. I almost feel guilty out walking the dogs and enjoying the sunshine.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

It's awful here, al. -60 below windchill today.Tomorrow will be a few degrees warmer, but not enough to make a difference. Blue lips are very much the fashion trend here. You don't even have to apply the lipstick yuk yuk
These wonderful men just rang my doorbell........


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

My sister returned to Minn last Thursday, just in time for the cold weather. She went to the store for groceries to last her for awhile. I know I could never live in that weather again.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> My sister returned to Minn last Thursday, just in time for the cold weather. She went to the store for groceries to last her for awhile. I know I could never live in that weather again.


It's brutal. I don't remember a winter this cold in the 30+ years I have lived here. Our average temp has been below the donut. It isn't warming up. We had a 40 dg day here a week ago Friday and it was -15 the next day. It's going to be a long one. 
Good thing your sister stocked up on groceries. I'll send the guys her way if she needs anything


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> It's awful here, al. -60 below windchill today.Tomorrow will be a few degrees warmer, but not enough to make a difference. Blue lips are very much the fashion trend here. You don't even have to apply the lipstick yuk yuk
> These wonderful men just rang my doorbell........


Such cute little rescuers you conjure up.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Such cute little rescuers you conjure up.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Lkholcomb said:


> I greatly respect the LDS church. We live close to one of the landmark sites and we went to their Hill Cummorah festival. They asked if they could visit us to bring us the Book of Mormon (asked nicely not pressured). They came and when they found out we were having a garage sale but that I was sick, offered to help. They told us to just call the office and they would send people out.
> 
> They seem to be one of the churches that truly has a service orientation, regardless of religion.
> 
> I definately don't agree with with a lot of their religious beliefs and political beliefs but they have mostly been very nice and respectful of my beliefs as well.


Yes, I'm reminded of an experience a few years ago with some handsome young fellows in their ministry stopping by and somewhere in the meaningless small talk I said something about how much yard work I needed to do -- and they offered to help with that! They were serious too. I had to talk them out of it in fact.

As for political beliefs, AFAIC, religions are supposed to keep their mitts off government and politics (and vice versa thanks to the First Amendment!). But they are one of those patriarchal religions so have some very anti-woman teachings I dislike intensely -- and that, of course, becomes political because patriarchal religions want to extend those teachings to law. They're also quite homophobic and have spent a lot of money to try to stop gay marriage.

BUT -- never forget. Harry Reid (D-Nevada) is a Mormon.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Nussa said:


> And when someone gets the best of you, you suddenly become all indignant.


That's their favorite debating technique.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> It's awful here, al. -60 below windchill today.Tomorrow will be a few degrees warmer, but not enough to make a difference. Blue lips are very much the fashion trend here. You don't even have to apply the lipstick yuk yuk
> These wonderful men just rang my doorbell........


They make it worthwhile living above the Arctic circle.

One of the benefits of being on a coast is that the seawater temps keep the air warm. Tomorrow the high is expected to be 6 degrees. That's +6; how lucky we are.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Happy hour start early today?


ROFL

:XD: :thumbup:


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> So true, LukeLucy. The Libs on this throw around their words like "racist" and "hypocrite" yet don't even know the definition of the words they use.


You have a real talent for projection. I've noticed it before. You're the best I've ever seen.



> ANYONE who judges or holds a prejudice solely because of a person's race is a racist by definition. The host on MSNBC along with her panel and those on this thread, specifically VocalLisa (CheekyBlighter) comes to mind, as they only spoke of an adopted baby into the Romney family BECAUSE of the baby's race so they ARE the racists.


You do realize that Melissa Harris-Perry is herself black -- or actually biracial -- don't you? If you do, do you realize how truly, laughably nonsensical your comment is?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Knitry said:


> Yes, I'm reminded of an experience a few years ago with some handsome young fellows in their ministry stopping by and somewhere in the meaningless small talk I said something about how much yard work I needed to do -- and they offered to help with that! They were serious too. I had to talk them out of it in fact.
> 
> As for political beliefs, AFAIC, religions are supposed to keep their mitts off government and politics (and vice versa thanks to the First Amendment!). But they are one of those patriarchal religions so have some very anti-woman teachings I dislike intensely -- and that, of course, becomes political because patriarchal religions want to extend those teachings to law. They're also quite homophobic and have spent a lot of money to try to stop gay marriage.
> 
> BUT -- never forget. Harry Reid (D-Nevada) is a Mormon.


And those 900 married same sex couples in Utah are out there all alone and lonely until it is decided that it is discriminatory to deny marriage licenses to same sex couples. 
When are these folks going to realize that they are wasting taxpayers money when states fight this civil right?

Oh Oh, I just heard that some grand source of what is proper has decided that "because" can now stand alone. We no longer have to say "of". Yippee! 
HAHAHAHAHA, if I wait long enough I may just be speaking proper American.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Knitry said:


> You do realize that Melissa Harris-Perry is herself black -- or actually biracial -- don't you? If you do, do you realize how truly, laughably nonsensical your comment is?


She'll never learn, Knitry.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> It's awful here, al. -60 below windchill today.Tomorrow will be a few degrees warmer, but not enough to make a difference. Blue lips are very much the fashion trend here. You don't even have to apply the lipstick yuk yuk
> These wonderful men just rang my doorbell........


Wow. I'm in Atlanta where it's currently 12 degrees (ugh, wish I hadn't even looked) -- and I'm freezing myself. It won't get higher than the high 20s til sometime Wed. afternoon. My heart goes out to you.

I LOVE that photo you posted! LOL.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitry said:


> You have a real talent for projection. I've noticed it before. You're the best I've ever seen.


That's very true. It's uncanny.



> You do realize that Melissa Harris-Perry is herself black -- or actually biracial -- don't you? If you do, do you realize how truly, laughably nonsensical your comment is?


Can't it be racism if a person is bigoted against his/her own race?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> !


Wow. That's terrific.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> !


 :!: :!: Right backatcha.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Good grief! The nuts are still on the loose after all this time. I just scanned several pages. Who came up with Cheeky being reincarnated as VocalLisa?? It just ain't so, LL, Solo, and ms.knowitall, KPG. I did note that KPG didn't receive any blessings during the Christmas season---she's back just as thick-headed, nasty, and uncharitable as ever.
> I hope those of you who are being affected by frigid weather and/or snow are staying in, cozy and safe. I almost feel guilty out walking the dogs and enjoying the sunshine.


And so you should, especially for flaunting it.

I thought the Cheeky=VocalLisa equation was pretty funny, esp. since Lisa has a very distinctive style. But they seem to think Ingried is Huckleberry - seemed to think, since both have been conspicuous by their absence. And I am sometimes Huck and sometimes Rocky, which makes the PMs I've written Rocky a big waste of time. They seem to think in terms of multiple personalities, probably another instance of projection on their part.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> I know exactly what you mean--it would be oh! so satisfying to speak our minds, but then the probable consequences would have them whooping it up in the Bat Cave.


Do you mean we'll have to be satisfied with just calling them stupid? I think I could live with that.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Can't it be racism if a person is bigoted against his/her own race?


Answer your own question. Here's the definition of racism:

rac·ism noun \ˈrā-ˌsi-zəm also -ˌshi-\
: poor treatment of or violence against people because of their race

: the belief that some races of people are better than others

Full Definition of RACISM

1) a belief that race is the primary determinant of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race

2) racial prejudice or discrimination


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> And so you should, especially for flaunting it.
> 
> I thought the Cheeky=VocalLisa equation was pretty funny, esp. since Lisa has a very distinctive style. But they seem to think Ingried is Huckleberry - seemed to think, since both have been conspicuous by their absence. And I am sometimes Huck and sometimes Rocky, which makes the PMs I've written Rocky a big waste of time. They seem to think in terms of multiple personalities, probably another instance of projection on their part.


You need new Liberal friends that fill you in on who is who.

Everyone but you knows that Ingried=Huckleberry and Cheeky Blighter=Vocal Lisa. We all know the status of Damemary and Ing/Huck too.

Perhaps you're just feigning to be naive and think someone will believe your lies. Some Libs probably will.


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

Oh......KPG.... :roll: You know, it's times like this that I really feel sorry for you.....*shaking head in wonder*



knitpresentgifts said:


> Answer your own question. Here's the definition of racism:
> 
> rac·ism noun \ˈrā-ˌsi-zəm also -ˌshi-\
> : poor treatment of or violence against people because of their race
> ...


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Answer your own question. Here's the definition of racism:
> 
> rac·ism noun \ˈrā-ˌsi-zəm also -ˌshi-\
> : poor treatment of or violence against people because of their race
> ...


I know the answer, but thank you for doing all that research for me. What would your opinion be?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You need new Liberal friends that fill you in on who is who.
> 
> Everyone but you knows that Ingried=Huckleberry and Cheeky Blighter=Vocal Lisa. We all know the status of Damemary and Ing/Huck too.
> 
> Perhaps you're just feigning to be naive and think someone will believe your lies. Some Libs probably will.


Either that or you're wrong. Am I still Huck, too, or am I Rocky? Or am I just myself?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You need new Liberal friends that fill you in on who is who.
> 
> Everyone but you knows that Ingried=Huckleberry and Cheeky Blighter=Vocal Lisa. We all know the status of Damemary and Ing/Huck too.
> 
> Perhaps you're just feigning to be naive and think someone will believe your lies. Some Libs probably will.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Okay, Cherf, whatever you want to believe. Your mind is so wasted! I would suggest you stay in your padded cell tonight. You make yourself look more foolish with every post. Keep projecting. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Either that or you're wrong. Am I still Huck, too, or am I Rocky? Or am I just myself?


Who goes around snooping about the status of KP'ers?
Only KPG would. She is always sneaking around in the archives looking for ammo. Too bad she can't see how stupid she appears when it backfires on her. 
Purl, she doesn't know who *she* is half the time.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Who goes around snooping about the status of KP'ers?
> Only KPG would. She is always sneaking around in the archives looking for ammo. Too bad she can't see how stupid she appears when it backfires on her.
> Purl, she doesn't know who *she* is half the time.


Solo follows in her footsteps, Patty.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

VocalLisa said:


> EVERY organized Christian church distorts Christ's message IMHO, including CARM.
> 
> If this is how they choose to worship, I don't begrudge them that.
> 
> ...


This isn't a matter of how Mormons choose to worship, or judging them in some way that is God's task. What I posted is a theological view of Mormonism that is backed up by humankind's tangible definition of Christianity, that is, the Bible. Mormons aren't Christians. I don't really care whether they are or not, but there are lots of folks who probably do or would.

I think that Mitt Romney is a piece of bleep, and hasn't performed a charitable act in his life without keeping his eye on how he would profit from it. Christianity has enough problems without Mitt Romney being considered to be a Christian.

Joseph Smith was another nut job who had a revelation, or more likely a drunkard's dream, and turned it into a religion. Elijah Mohammed and L. Ron Hubbard did the same thing. I can just hear those prayer bells, oops I mean cash register bells, ringing.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I've been cruising through California's state ACA exchange, Covered California, looking for a new health plan for my mother. She's been in the hospital since December 30th, and her plan's hospital has really gone downhill. Various repairs that would be easy to do aren't done. More importantly the place is dirty. My mother doesn't want to go back to that particular hospital ever again, and my brother and I don't want that either.

It's been super easy to go onto Covered California and find out what plans are available to my mother and compare them. When she's home again it will also be easy to talk to her about what's available. This pleases me no end. She's not a computer user and it would be a lot of work for her to compare the 15 plans she could choose from to get better care. I've only had to do a little research and I've got a lot of information for her, lined out in a simple spreadsheet. Hurray for Covered California!!

Good night, ladies, and sweet dreams.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Night, Maid.


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

I only have one thing to say about this thread. That is when did it become so acceptable to demean and generally really bad mouth people who do not agree with a certain view point? I mean really???
I am sure someone will come along and call me a name for posting this and that is ok........I will never know, because all a thread like this does is divide people who would really probably be friends except for politics. And the reason I won't know is I will refuse to read anymore from anyone that can't make a point without assailing someone else's character, someone that they don't even know enough to post anything about!?!


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

Believe it or not, many of us came in feeling just the way you do. We tried to have logical discussions with the one who started this topic, and her friends, only to be told off, called stupid, and made fun of. 
If you want to have an honest discussion about politics, there are plenty of people here who will be glad to do that. We don't have to agree. That's what discussions are made up of, many diff ideas. But you will find 3 or 4 who will be extreamly nasty if you don't agree with what they believe. The one who started this topic, is very anti-Obama/ACA, and wants nothing more than to argue about it. 
Yes, if you aren't up to dealing with a lot of nastiness, then Obamacare #8, isn't a topic you'll want to stay with. 


SometimesaKnitter said:


> I only have one thing to say about this thread. That is when did it become so acceptable to demean and generally really bad mouth people who do not agree with a certain view point? I mean really???
> I am sure someone will come along and call me a name for posting this and that is ok........I will never know, because all a thread like this does is divide people who would really probably be friends except for politics. And the reason I won't know is I will refuse to read anymore from anyone that can't make a point without assailing someone else's character, someone that they don't even know enough to post anything about!?!


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Nussa said:


> Oh......KPG.... :roll: You know, it's times like this that I really feel sorry for you.....*shaking head in wonder*


You are a better woman than I, Nussa, I can only feel uninterested.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You need new Liberal friends that fill you in on who is who.
> 
> Everyone but you knows that Ingried=Huckleberry and Cheeky Blighter=Vocal Lisa. We all know the status of Damemary and Ing/Huck too.
> 
> Perhaps you're just feigning to be naive and think someone will believe your lies. Some Libs probably will.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> I only have one thing to say about this thread. That is when did it become so acceptable to demean and generally really bad mouth people who do not agree with a certain view point? I mean really???
> I am sure someone will come along and call me a name for posting this and that is ok........I will never know, because all a thread like this does is divide people who would really probably be friends except for politics. And the reason I won't know is I will refuse to read anymore from anyone that can't make a point without assailing someone else's character, someone that they don't even know enough to post anything about!?!


This topic is one of a long line of primarily political topics where demeaning and generally really bad mouthing people has been the standard operating procedure. Why? How did this bleep get started? it's hard to say, but I think it goes back to topics that talked about the 2012 Presidential election.

You would think that a group of supposed adults could find a way express themselves without all the BS. Post here if you want to, but know that you will not be left out of the BS if someone feels like treating you badly because of what you say. There are certain people on the left and right who are dedicated to using insults and ridicule to answer posts they disagree with.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> I only have one thing to say about this thread. That is when did it become so acceptable to demean and generally really bad mouth people who do not agree with a certain view point? I mean really???
> I am sure someone will come along and call me a name for posting this and that is ok........I will never know, because all a thread like this does is divide people who would really probably be friends except for politics. And the reason I won't know is I will refuse to read anymore from anyone that can't make a point without assailing someone else's character, someone that they don't even know enough to post anything about!?!


Just go back one page and PP and BP will show you nasty

Sad but true


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Just go back one page and PP and BP will show you nasty
> 
> Sad but true


What LTL writes is very true. Believe what she says.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:


What difference does it make if some people have changed usernames? So what if they had to do that because they got booted off KP. BFD. You still have the same objections to what they say, and seemingly every intention of disagreeably disagreeing with them. I know this topic sometimes resembles a kindergarten full of very cranky children. You're capable of being pretty cranky yourself, even though you could act differently.


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

Oh, I don't know if I'm any better than the next person jelun2. But I honestly think that LL & KPG are mentally challenged. And I guess I have this sense of fair play that tells me that I should be feeling sorry for them. Because they really can't help what they are. 
But I cannot abide their nasty, bulling comments. Slow witted or not.....that kind of thing makes my blood boil, and I don't allow that kind of thing to go unchallenged.


jelun2 said:


> You are a better woman than I, Nussa, I can only feel uninterested.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> This topic is one of a long line of primarily political topics where demeaning and generally really bad mouthing people has been the standard operating procedure. Why? How did this bleep get started? it's hard to say, but I think it goes back to topics that talked about the 2012 Presidential election.
> 
> You would think that a group of supposed adults could find a way express themselves without all the BS. Post here if you want to, but know that you will not be left out of the BS if someone feels like treating you badly because of what you say. There are certain people on the left and right who are dedicated to using insults and ridicule to answer posts they disagree with.


There is even one person who will insult everyone just because she has stress in her life and can't find appropriate ways to deal with it, right?
Playing superior doesn't become such duplicity.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Nussa said:


> Oh, I don't know if I'm any better than the next person jelun2. But I honestly think that LL & KPG are mentally challenged. And I guess I have this sense of fair play that tells me that I should be feeling sorry for them. Because they really can't help what they are.
> But I cannot abide their nasty, bulling comments. Slow witted or not.....that kind of thing makes my blood boil, and I don't allow that kind of thing to go unchallenged.


I don't think LL and KPG, et al, are necessarily mentally challenged in terms of intellect. They're probably at least of average intelligence if not a bit above. I think they reflect the very real divisions in our society, are scared to death about the future and filled with hatred and contempt for anyone who isn't exactly like them. The unfortunate thing is that they can't disagree with anyone who posts here without adding a good measure of insulting and bullying language.

We're all actually anonymous here, unless we make friends via PM, so it's super easy to say anything whatsoever to anyone. I also think they have very few outlets in real life for various frustrations, troubles, etc., and this is one place they can dump their loads, whatever they contain. Think of a very, very tiny steam vent on a very, very large tank of very, very hot steam, and you'll have a good picture, IMHO, of their situations.

I don't feel sorry for them one single bit. Everybody has troubles of various kinds and at various times. It's called human life. They could change if they wanted to, and very likely find more and better solutions to whatever ails them.


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

Well, that's even scarier. I dread to think that anyone with average or a bit above average intelligence thinks the way they do. 
And why is it, that those type of people never seen to want to use that intelligence for something good? It most often is for personal gain, and on the trodden backs of others.
I'll never understand it. It's as if people are being born without souls. Heartless.


MaidInBedlam said:


> I don't think LL and KPG, et al, are necessarily mentally challenged in terms of intellect. They're probably at least of average intelligence if not a bit above. I think they reflect the very real divisions in our society, are scared to death about the future and filled with hatred and contempt for anyone who isn't exactly like them. The unfortunate thing is that they can't disagree with anyone who posts here without adding a good measure of insulting and bullying language.
> 
> We're all actually anonymous here, unless we make friends via PM, so it's super easy to say anything whatsoever to anyone. I also think they have very few outlets in real life for various frustrations, troubles, etc., and this is one place they can dump their loads, whatever they contain. Think of a very, very tiny steam vent on a very, very large tank of very, very hot steam, and you'll have a good picture, IMHO, of their situations.
> 
> I don't feel sorry for them one single bit. Everybody has troubles of various kinds and at various times. It's called human life. They could change if they wanted to, and very likely find more and better solutions to whatever ails them.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Just go back one page and PP and BP will show you nasty
> 
> Sad but true


Here is everything I wrote on the previous page. Find me all the nasty. That is, if you bother to read it all. You tend not to read if you're actually being asked to give an answer. (If you find this "nasty," think what I might consider your habit of making comments, calling made-up names, and even asking questions but ignoring the responses.) Oh, well, here's another 10 minutes of wasted time.



Poor Purl said:


> That's very true. It's uncanny....
> Can't it be racism if a person is bigoted against his/her own race?.... [a semiserious question, which KPG actually answered for me]
> 
> Wow. That's terrific.... [in response to a cartoon]
> ...


<edited to change one wrong word: "habit" was changed from "happen">


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I don't think LL and KPG, et al, are necessarily mentally challenged in terms of intellect. They're probably at least of average intelligence if not a bit above. I think they reflect the very real divisions in our society, are scared to death about the future and filled with hatred and contempt for anyone who isn't exactly like them. The unfortunate thing is that they can't disagree with anyone who posts here without adding a good measure of insulting and bullying language.
> 
> We're all actually anonymous here, unless we make friends via PM, so it's super easy to say anything whatsoever to anyone. I also think they have very few outlets in real life for various frustrations, troubles, etc., and this is one place they can dump their loads, whatever they contain. Think of a very, very tiny steam vent on a very, very large tank of very, very hot steam, and you'll have a good picture, IMHO, of their situations.
> 
> I don't feel sorry for them one single bit. Everybody has troubles of various kinds and at various times. It's called human life. They could change if they wanted to, and very likely find more and better solutions to whatever ails them.


This is very well said. Thanks.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Nussa said:


> Well, that's even scarier. I dread to think that anyone with average or a bit above average intelligence thinks the way they do.
> And why is it, that those type of people never seen to want to use that intelligence for something good? It most often is for personal gain, and on the trodden backs of others.
> I'll never understand it. It's as if people are being born without souls. Heartless.


I won't venture an opinion on souls, but think of all the Wall Streeters and other bankers who use their intelligence simply to make money by removing it from others. Intelligence does not guarantee goodness, or even simple fairness.

What bothers me is all the holier-than-thou talk, which seems to be a cover-up for all the un-Christian beliefs.


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I won't venture an opinion on souls, but think of all the Wall Streeters and other bankers who use their intelligence simply to make money by removing it from others. Intelligence does not guarantee goodness, or even simple fairness.
> 
> What bothers me is all the holier-than-thou talk, which seems to be a cover-up for all the un-Christian beliefs.


AMEN!!!! :wink:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Nussa said:


> AMEN!!!! :wink:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I don't think LL and KPG, et al, are necessarily mentally challenged in terms of intellect. They're probably at least of average intelligence if not a bit above. I think they reflect the very real divisions in our society, are scared to death about the future and filled with hatred and contempt for anyone who isn't exactly like them. The unfortunate thing is that they can't disagree with anyone who posts here without adding a good measure of insulting and bullying language.
> 
> We're all actually anonymous here, unless we make friends via PM, so it's super easy to say anything whatsoever to anyone. I also think they have very few outlets in real life for various frustrations, troubles, etc., and this is one place they can dump their loads, whatever they contain. Think of a very, very tiny steam vent on a very, very large tank of very, very hot steam, and you'll have a good picture, IMHO, of their situations.
> 
> I don't feel sorry for them one single bit. Everybody has troubles of various kinds and at various times. It's called human life. They could change if they wanted to, and very likely find more and better solutions to whatever ails them.


For the others reading, this is a total projection. The writer describes herself/himself. All of the above is totally untrue. Laughable. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> That's not the voice of God you're hearing.


Perfect, perfect, perfect. I've saved that image. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> For the others reading, this is a total projection. The writer describes herself/himself. All of the above is totally untrue. Laughable. :lol: :lol:


More practicing psychiatry without a license? Shameful


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Can't it be racism if a person is bigoted against his/her own race?


Yes, of course, tho I think of racism not just as individual bigotry but the whole deeply entrenched institutional system of oppression, which is why I believe it's impossible for blacks to be racist against whites -- bigoted, yes, not racist. Anyway, one of the best examples I can think of is Clarence Thomas.

I just didn't see any anti-black bigotry in anything she said - maybe I should go back and listen more carefully -- or anti-white bigotry, for that matter. Plus, her academic background makes her an unlikely candidate, IMO, for much of any kind of bigotry:



> Melissa V. Harris-Perry is professor of political science at Tulane University. She previously served on the faculties of the University of Chicago and Princeton University. Her academic research is inspired by a desire to investigate the challenges facing contemporary black Americans and to better understand the multiple, creative ways that African Americans respond to these challenges. She is also an award winning author and the host of MSNBCs Melissa Harris-Perry.
> 
> http://cooperproject.org/


Blacks most certainly can be anti-black (i.e., racist I suppose), women can be sexist, gays can be anti-gay, etc. We all grow up thoroughly indoctrinated (acculturated) in a racist, misogynist, homophobic culture and none of us escape its grasp. One term for the phenomenon for those who harbor some bigotry against their own kind is "internalized oppression."

Sadly, one of the ways the internalized oppression manifests is for individual members of the oppressed class to notice the perks that go with aligning with the privileged class and decide to do that for their own sake, throwing their brethren under the bus, so to speak. Again, Clarence Thomas comes to mind. Tokens are always welcome in the halls of power -- so long as there aren't too many of them (IOW, they stay "tokens" ) and they don't get too much power.

As if to prove my point, I note that "Ann Coulter Calls Melissa Harris-Perry MSNBC's 'Token' African-American." 
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/01/07/ann-coulter-melissa-harris-perry-token_n_4554067.html

Additionally, she is the author of "the well received book, _Sister Citizen: Shame, Stereotypes, and Black Women in America_, which argues that persistent harmful stereotypes profoundly shape black women's politics, contribute to policies that treat them unfairly, and make it difficult for black women to assert their rights in the political arena."
http://melissaharrisperry.com/

Finally, she's the founding director of the Anna Julia Cooper Project which "supports programs, courses and research at the intersections of gender, race and politics in the South." 
http://cooperproject.org/the-ajc-project/

OMG. I'll let Glenn Beck's comment on the subject speak for itself and end this post:



> After making it clear that he and Harris-Perry disagree on most issues, the conservative talk radio host spoke about the firestorm surrounding her comments via a letter he wrote in her defense, which he read on air.
> 
> She apologizes  for what? It was a break with comedians. Yes, it wasnt nice. Yes, it was hurtful and divisive if that was the intent, but it clearly was not. There are many dishonest, arrogant, and destructive people on MSNBC, but I really dont think that this, by any means, was an example of a person like that.
> 
> ...


Edited to add something I was going to say and forgot (so flummoxed was I over Glenn Beck's uncharacteristic brush with sanity): So, IOW, MHP "plays the race card" all day long, every day.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> More practicing psychiatry without a license? Shameful


 :lol: :lol: And what were you doing? (I'm referring to MIB) - you are both in the same group.

"I don't think LL and KPG, et al, are necessarily mentally challenged in terms of intellect. They're probably at least of average intelligence if not a bit above. I think they reflect the very real divisions in our society, are scared to death about the future and filled with hatred and contempt for anyone who isn't exactly like them.

Everybody has troubles of various kinds and at various times. It's called human life. They could change if they wanted to, and very likely find more and better solutions to whatever ails them.

Well, Dr. Freud, you know it all don't you. :lol: :lol: You are a know-it-all who knows nothing.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Nussa said:


> AMEN!!!! :wink:


It is not their intellectual ability I question it is their status as competent. This would also mean that they should not be taunted. It might mean that their caretakers should limit their access to a computer.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> For the others reading, this is a total projection. The writer describes herself/himself. All of the above is totally untrue. Laughable. :lol: :lol:


So you deny that you're *not* "mentally challenged in terms of intellect"? Okay, have it your way. You don't like it being said that you're "probably at least of average intelligence if not a bit above"? Then I'll never say that of you.

You can't deny that you're scared; you keep saying you are or calling other people scary. As for the rest, I can only judge you by the way you come across, and I think MIB got you perfectly. You couldn't make such judgments, since you don't believe some things that are 100% true.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> I only have one thing to say about this thread. That is when did it become so acceptable to demean and generally really bad mouth people who do not agree with a certain view point? I mean really???
> I am sure someone will come along and call me a name for posting this and that is ok........I will never know, because all a thread like this does is divide people who would really probably be friends except for politics. And the reason I won't know is I will refuse to read anymore from anyone that can't make a point without assailing someone else's character, someone that they don't even know enough to post anything about!?!


Oh, no no no no no. You are quite wrong.

I could NEVER be friends with some of these people. My friends must have and exhibit values that are far more Christian than anything I see on the religious right here and the conservative side in general. In general, that means they are going to be liberal or at least decent human beings with some generosity of spirit, some sense of caring for their fellow human being.

Other than that, I can't quibble much with your comments.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> What bothers me is all the holier-than-thou talk, which seems to be a cover-up for all the un-Christian beliefs.


 :thumbup: You do have a way with words. ;-)


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Just go back one page and PP and BP will show you nasty
> 
> Sad but true


 :thumbup: Good to see you again LTL. The haters are out in full attack mode again.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> For the others reading, this is a total projection. The writer describes herself/himself. All of the above is totally untrue. Laughable. :lol: :lol:


So you're *not* of at least average intelligence or likely above average? I thought I was describing your intelligence accurately but, if what I said was a lie, I apologize.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> Well, Dr. Freud, you know it all don't you. :lol: :lol: You are a know-it-all who knows nothing.


Even if I know nothing, it's still more than you know.


----------



## sumpleby (Aug 3, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I've been cruising through California's state ACA exchange, Covered California, looking for a new health plan for my mother. She's been in the hospital since December 30th, and her plan's hospital has really gone downhill. Various repairs that would be easy to do aren't done. More importantly the place is dirty. My mother doesn't want to go back to that particular hospital ever again, and my brother and I don't want that either.
> 
> It's been super easy to go onto Covered California and find out what plans are available to my mother and compare them. When she's home again it will also be easy to talk to her about what's available. This pleases me no end. She's not a computer user and it would be a lot of work for her to compare the 15 plans she could choose from to get better care. I've only had to do a little research and I've got a lot of information for her, lined out in a simple spreadsheet. Hurray for Covered California!!
> 
> Good night, ladies, and sweet dreams.


Great news MaidinBedlam! :thumbup:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> :lol: :lol: And what were you doing? (I'm referring to MIB) - you are both in the same group.


Haven't you caught on that we don't all have the same opinions or speak with one voice? Of course not; you can only go by what your "group" does. I frequently disagree with MIB, and she knows it and seems to be okay with it. Have you _ever_ disagreed with anyone in your "group"?


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Here's an interesting post on Obamacare that shows something I had felt was going on but hadn't seen much if any validation of. If widespread among other insurers (and why wouldn't it be?) it certainly explains a LOT about all the gripes from people to whom it's happened:



> We got "the letter" from our insurance company
> Yup, our policy doesn't meet ACA standards, so we're being dropped or rolled into a new policy. STILL, after all the coverage about it on the news, there is absolutely NO MENTION of our other options under the ACA. No mention of the exchange. No mention of anything except "good-bye, or pay up." This was from Aetna, btw. Good thing my wife already shopped CT's excellent healthcare exchange site back in October.
> 
> http://www.democraticunderground.com/10024292534


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

Do you feel better now? You guys don't do to well when you are on your own. You need to be together as a group, or you just seem unable to function... I'm happy for you. Whew!!! :roll:


knitpresentgifts said:


> :thumbup: Good to see you again LTL. The haters are out in full attack mode again.


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

Well, at least she's straightened that out. I no longer have to feel bad about thinking she's just a bit behind in some things. She's just insisted that she was. :thumbup:


MaidInBedlam said:


> So you're *not* of at least average intelligence or likely above average? I thought I was describing your intelligence accurately but, if what I said was a lie, I apologize.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> It is not their intellectual ability I question it is their status as competent. This would also mean that they should not be taunted. It might mean that their caretakers should limit their access to a computer.


You mean like your daughter and SIL do you? I don't need nor have caretakers, but I'm happy to know you have what you require.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

For some unknown reason, all the quote function gave me was your "edited" statement, which didn't even show up in the full message. I'm not going to paste everything, but I have a few points - though I agree with the underlying beliefs in your message.

Bottom-up racism, or bigotry, is meaningless (unless it leads to violent acts), whereas top-down racism is cruel and often dangerous. And MHP is not guilty of either kind, though it has nothing to do with her being an academic. Remember Carleton **** (perfect name), who was on the faculty at both Penn and Harvard?



Knitry said:


> Blacks most certainly can be anti-black (i.e., racist I suppose), women can be sexist, gays can be anti-gay, etc. We all grow up thoroughly indoctrinated (acculturated) in a racist, misogynist, homophobic culture and none of us escape its grasp. One term for the phenomenon for those who harbor some bigotry against their own kind is "internalized oppression."


In the Jewish community, where this kind of bigotry is very common (Sephardic vs. Ashkenazic, Orthodox vs. Reform, "Modern" Orthodox vs. old-fashioned Orthodox, German Jews vs. nearly all other Jews, everyone else vs. those raising their children as non-Jews - jeez, <so to speak,> the list goes on forever - such bigots are called "self-hating Jews."

Ann Coulter, a woman-hating woman (if, indeed, that isn't an adam's apple under her chin), has no business criticizing anyone else, but that won't stop her. She's just a token woman, anyway. I tend to ignore _everything_ she says, since it's so predictable that it's meaningless. And Thomas has shown himself to be a joke from day 1.

How did Beck ever become temporarily sane enough to say all that? I bet now the righties are saying he's crazy.



Knitry said:


> Edited to add something I was going to say and forgot (so flummoxed was I over Glenn Beck's uncharacteristic brush with sanity): So, IOW, MHP "plays the race card" all day long, every day.


btw, I particularly enjoyed "throwing their brethren under the bus, so to speak. Again, Clarence Thomas comes to mind. Tokens are always welcome in the halls of power -- so long as there aren't too many of them (IOW, they stay "tokens" ) and they don't get too much power," which made me think of bus tokens. We are a public transit focused family.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You mean like your daughter and SIL do you? I don't need nor have caretakers, but I'm happy to know you have what you require.


Another one of your "I'm rubber, you're glue" comments.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Another one of your "I'm rubber, you're glue" comments.


The really entertaining piece of it is, Empress, that on that "Fixed Income" thread she is chiding me for allowing my children to mooch off me. 
She continues to prove that she is the leader in deficiency.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> The really entertaining piece of it is, Empress, that on that "Fixed Income" thread she is chiding me for allowing my children to mooch off me.
> She continues to prove that she is the leader in deficiency.


I see you are lying again on this thread Janet. I didn't chide you or anyone for allowing your children to live with you. My words were the complete opposite actually. Susanmos2000 chided moochers including an active-duty military member and Libs as well; not me.

BTW: you cannot control yourself and ignore speaking to my words as you said you would. That's OK, I understand all your deficiencies.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I see you are lying again on this thread Janet. I didn't chide you or anyone for allowing your children to live with you. My words were the complete opposite actually. Susanmos chided moochers; not me.
> 
> BTW: you cannot control yourself and avoid speaking to my words. That's OK, I understand all your deficiencies.


KPG,

I am so tired of all this. Disgusted by you know what. I give up. I cannot relate to them.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> The really entertaining piece of it is, Empress, that on that "Fixed Income" thread she is chiding me for allowing my children to mooch off me.
> She continues to prove that she is the leader in deficiency.


At least she's the leader in something.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> If you saw that apology as half-a$$ed, then you probably _did_ think that she should have offered to clean several of their homes as penance. Since you regard all Liberals as liars, there's no apology she could have made that would have satisfied you, right?


No, she should have apologized the next day at the latest, not wait days to do so. She knew she was wrong. I never said ALL libs are liars, those are your words so you must think so. I have liberal friends that don't fit into your compartment.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> KPG,
> 
> I am so tired of all this. Disgusted by you know what. I give up. I cannot relate to them.


Don't give up LL. That is what the pig Libs want the good people on KP to do.

They want to destroy everything good in their path and crush everyone with their hate.

I personally won't let them roll over me.

I stand on a firm foundation with Christ and in the truth of my words.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Now, now, solo, that was not nice. :thumbdown:


But oh so true. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

jelun2 said:


> I seem to notice people changing the details of their faith all the time, in marriage and out.
> When was the last time you saw someone change their color?


Michael Jackson changed his color, although he blamed a skin disease.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Solo,
> 
> I find the na, na, ... business posted a very, very immature response to your post - and yours was a very good one. Right on the money. The na, na business comes from a mentality of a four-year-old. I continue to shake my head at the incredibility of who these people must be in real life. Scary.


Nussa just had to comment and that's what she came up with. I don't expect much and am not disappointed when skimming her posts.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Don't give up LL. That is what the pig Libs want the good people on KP to do.
> 
> They want to destroy everything good in their path and crush everyone with their hate.
> 
> ...


Ok, but I need a rest. They try to destroy a person's soul. I am too strong for that.


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

You're doing it again KPG.....If you would make your statement and leave it at that, you'd come off looking more intelligent. But no, you have to add what I call the "Na-na-na Na Na-na" comment after your statement, which just makes anything that you said, that might have had any credibility pretty much void. Read over your posts.....if something in it sounds childish, then don't post it. Because if you continue, it will just prove to everyone that you aren't here to debate an issue, you're here to start arguments. I don't know how old you are, but it's time you grew up.



knitpresentgifts said:


> I see you are lying again on this thread Janet. I didn't chide you or anyone for allowing your children to live with you. My words were the complete opposite actually. Susanmos chided moochers; not me.
> 
> BTW: you cannot control yourself and avoid speaking to my words. That's OK, I understand all your deficiencies.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Michael Jackson changed his color, although he blamed a skin disease.


 :thumbup: :-D


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

jelun2 said:


> You know I really wish I could just one (that would be once) say what I really think of that malicious person and her ugly pals, at bridge burning time, I suppose.


No better time than the present. Have at it.


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

Literally, I mean this......OMG! I can't believe you two.....You are like your own little cult. And neither of you can function without the other. How truly pathetic is this? 
And to use GOD as your weapon is just plain sick.


Lukelucy said:


> Ok, but I need a rest. They try to destroy a person's soul. I am too strong for that.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Nussa said:


> Literally, I mean this......OMG! I can't believe you two.....You are like your own little cult. And neither of you can function without the other. How truly pathetic is this?
> And to use GOD as your weapon is just plain sick.


Where did I mention God? Huh? Please tell me. (The word "soul" was used in a non-religious sense).


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> When that day comes let me know--I'll join you with joy in my heart!


Why wait for others? Be a leader, have your say. Fill your heart with joy it is so lacking. Alas you won't because you don't have the guts. All bark and no bite.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knitry said:


> You do realize that Melissa Harris-Perry is herself black -- or actually biracial -- don't you? If you do, do you realize how truly, laughably nonsensical your comment is?


Are you actually saying that there are no blacks that are racists? Only whites are racists?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> No, she should have apologized the next day at the latest, not wait days to do so. She knew she was wrong. I never said ALL libs are liars, those are your words so you must think so. I have liberal friends that don't fit into your compartment.


I think the fact that she didn't feel the need to apologize immediately simply indicated that she hadn't meant any malice. It's only after your spokesmen made such a big deal that she actually had to hunt for a reason to apologize, since there was nothing wrong in what she said. Most people don't apologize when there's nothing to apologize for; your people don't even apologize for long, unnecessary wars and the deaths of thousands of our soldiers.

As for your rubber/glue statement, you may never have explicitly said all "libs" are liars, but you've given lots of reason for me to think so, since you frequently ditto what KPG writes, and she has certainly said so. In fact, I think that on the subject of Obamacare, the Liberals have been truthful even when the (very un-Liberal) administration hasn't been; it's been the Repugs who have been telling lie after lie simply to make a sorely needed program unworkable.

And finally, she may have apologized much earlier than it was played, so you really have no idea of how long it took.


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

Sorry, but you became guilty by association, when you responded:

(Ok, but I need a rest. They try to destroy a person's soul. I am too strong for that.)

After KPG Posted:

(knitpresentgifts wrote:
Don't give up LL. That is what the pig Libs want the good people on KP to do.

They want to destroy everything good in their path and crush everyone with their hate.

I personally won't let them roll over me.)

I stand on a firm foundation with Christ and in the truth of my words.



Lukelucy said:


> Where did I mention God? Huh? Please tell me.


And don't bother to try to explain it away. When you two speak of "Christ". You certainly aren't referring to the Hare Krishna movement, or the Dalai Lama. You are making reference to GOD. So save it. 
Oh, by the way, it's not nice to call people pigs.....Yes, you are also guilty by association on that one too.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Why wait for others? Be a leader, have your say. Fill your heart with joy it is so lacking. Alas you won't because you don't have the guts. All bark and no bite.


You've got that correct. Over on the Fixed Income thread she insulted Joey's military son calling him a "moocher" as well as implying anyone else (including her Liberal buddies who are or have relatives living in their homes) are moochers.

She accused me twice of always retreating from my words. I demanded an apology of Susan for her insulting words of others but she ran and then came back on-line still refusing to apologize.

She is incapable to lead anyone.

She is good at her own retreat though.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Nussa said:


> Believe it or not, many of us came in feeling just the way you do. We tried to have logical discussions with the one who started this topic, and her friends, only to be told off, called stupid, and made fun of.
> If you want to have an honest discussion about politics, there are plenty of people here who will be glad to do that. We don't have to agree. That's what discussions are made up of, many diff ideas. But you will find 3 or 4 who will be extreamly nasty if you don't agree with what they believe. The one who started this topic, is very anti-Obama/ACA, and wants nothing more than to argue about it.
> Yes, if you aren't up to dealing with a lot of nastiness, then Obamacare #8, isn't a topic you'll want to stay with.


What a bunch of nonsense. You "tried", yet you dish out enough garbage on your own and stay around anyway. You have your 2 threads to have your "honest political discussions" yet you spend your time here whining about how you are unable to have those discussions. You and your friends just aren't capable of having that discussion on own, in your own thread. What a hypocrite.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> What a bunch of nonsense. You "tried", yet you dish out enough garbage on your own and stay around anyway. You have your 2 threads to have your "honest political discussions" yet you spend your time here whining about how you are unable to have those discussions. You and your friends just aren't capable of having that discussion on own, in your own thread. What a hypocrite.


You're kind of testy today. Did Jack Frost nip at your nose?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Why wait for others? Be a leader, have your say. Fill your heart with joy it is so lacking. Alas you won't because you don't have the guts. All bark and no bite.


No, dear--I just don't fancy being kicked off the site.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Nussa said:


> Sorry, but you became guilty by association, when you responded:
> 
> (Ok, but I need a rest. They try to destroy a person's soul. I am too strong for that.)
> 
> ...


Huh? I did not notice/read where anyone was referred to as pigs. Sorry. You are making the wrong "association". I did not refer to God in any sense. Just my soul - i.e. psyche, state of mind, sense of spirit. I have no religious affiliation. I have my own beliefs. I am an individual. You are making a big mistake.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> What difference does it make if some people have changed usernames? So what if they had to do that because they got booted off KP. BFD. You still have the same objections to what they say, and seemingly every intention of disagreeably disagreeing with them. I know this topic sometimes resembles a kindergarten full of very cranky children. You're capable of being pretty cranky yourself, even though you could act differently.


It makes a difference because they have been booted off KP for a reason. It seems you are all happy to go along with their lie, which makes you liars as well. You were honest about your name change but the others were/are not.


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> What a bunch of nonsense. You "tried", yet you dish out enough garbage on your own and stay around anyway. You have your 2 threads to have your "honest political discussions" yet you spend your time here whining about how you are unable to have those discussions. You and your friends just aren't capable of having that discussion on own, in your own thread. What a hypocrite.


Oh.....is this a private thread? Oh dear......I didn't know that...Please show me where it states that when someone starts a thread on KP, that only those invited in can participate.......I certainly wouldn't want to break any KP rules..... Don't worry about getting that iformation to me in a hurry.....I'll check back in once in a while, so take your time..... :thumbup:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Huh? I did not notice/read where anyone was referred to as pigs. Sorry. You are making the wrong "association". I did not refer to God in any sense. Just my soul - i.e. psyche, state of mind, sense of spirit. I have no religious affiliation. I have my own beliefs. I am an individual. You are making a big mistake.


You ought to read the things you applaud. The following has the word "pig."

"(knitpresentgifts wrote:
Don't give up LL. That is what the pig Libs want the good people on KP to do."

If KPG is a good person, I'm glad I'm not. And if KPG is a real Christian, I'm glad I'm not one of those, either.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I think the fact that she didn't feel the need to apologize immediately simply indicated that she hadn't meant any malice. It's only after your spokesmen made such a big deal that she actually had to hunt for a reason to apologize, since there was nothing wrong in what she said. Most people don't apologize when there's nothing to apologize for; your people don't even apologize for long, unnecessary wars and the deaths of thousands of our soldiers.
> 
> As for your rubber/glue statement, you may never have explicitly said all "libs" are liars, but you've given lots of reason for me to think so, since you frequently ditto what KPG writes, and she has certainly said so. In fact, I think that on the subject of Obamacare, the Liberals have been truthful even when the (very un-Liberal) administration hasn't been; it's been the Repugs who have been telling lie after lie simply to make a sorely needed program unworkable.
> 
> And finally, she may have apologized much earlier than it was played, so you really have no idea of how long it took.


I don't have a spokesman. I heard and read what she said and didn't find it appropriate even if you did. I think she was more afraid of losing her job (that seems to be the way at MSNBC lately) and that is the reason she apologized.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I don't have a spokesman. I heard and read what she said and didn't find it appropriate even if you did. I think she was more afraid of losing her job (that seems to be the way at MSNBC lately) and that is the reason she apologized.


And I think you think wrong.


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

You're BACK PEDDLING AGAIN! But that's okay,.....I expected you to......Oh.....and you need glasses.

Here, does this look familiar? Your friend KPG wrote this to you, and you said....(OK!)

[KPG quote to LL] Don't give up LL. That is what the pig Libs want the good people on KP to do.

Hummm.....I believe the 5th word of the second sentence is PIG. You sill going to deny that anyone was refereed to as a pig?
Nope......no mistake.

And it's perfectly okay for you to go and lay down if you feel stressed. IMO, KPG isn't much of a friend to expect you to stay in this fracas just so she won't be left alone. She's made her bed, she should learn to lie in it. I believe everyone should choose their friends wisely. Because right or wrong, you will be judged by the friends you keep.



Lukelucy said:


> Huh? I did not notice/read where anyone was referred to as pigs. Sorry. You are making the wrong "association". I did not refer to God in any sense. Just my soul - i.e. psyche, state of mind, sense of spirit. I have no religious affiliation. I have my own beliefs. I am an individual. You are making a big mistake.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Nussa said:


> Oh.....is this a private thread? Oh dear......I didn't know that...Please show me where it states that when someone starts a thread on KP, that only those invited in can participate.......I certainly wouldn't want to break any KP rules..... Don't worry about getting that iformation to me in a hurry.....I'll check back in once in a while, so take your time..... :thumbup:


I never said this was a private thread. The original poster did not say this thread was private either. There are 2 other threads started by liberals, LOLL and POV, that were started for liberals ONLY so you could discuss politics. Non liberals were told to leave those threads. I hope you didn't hurt yourself pounding yourself on the back because I didn't get back to you in what you consider a timely fashion.


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I never said this was a private thread. The original poster did not say this thread was private either. There are 2 other threads started by liberals, LOLL and POV, that were started for liberals ONLY so you could discuss politics. Non liberals were told to leave those threads. I hope you didn't hurt yourself pounding yourself on the back because I didn't get back to you in what you consider a timely fashion.


Not a problem :thumbup: .....
I was just making sure that what you were saying to me, in not a very subtle way was,"You aren't welcome here so leave." I don't care who started this thread, or who's on it. If you want your remarks to be just between those who believe what you believe. Use PM. :wink:


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> For some unknown reason, all the quote function gave me was your "edited" statement, which didn't even show up in the full message. I'm not going to paste everything, but I have a few points - though I agree with the underlying beliefs in your message.


I think it does that when there are a lot of quotes in the post you're trying to quote. Not totally sure, but it has happened to me as well a time or two and that seemed to be the case.

I thought all your points were terrific, and I especially appreciated an examination of the term "self-hating Jew" which I'd heard, of course, but probably not correctly used.



> Tokens are always welcome in the halls of power -- so long as there aren't too many of them (IOW, they stay "tokens" ) and they don't get too much power," which made me think of bus tokens. We are a public transit focused family.


Did it to me again. I'm ROFL.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> No, she should have apologized the next day at the latest, not wait days to do so. She knew she was wrong.


For God's Sake, she DID, you self-righteously, willfully ignorant fool:

http://www.msnbc.com/melissa-harris-perry/apology-melissa-harris-perry

And then she took the very next opportunity -- the very beginning of her next show -- to deliver that incredible, painful, lengthy, TOTAL and COMPLETE apology.

I guess there's just no way for you to accept her OR her apology at all. Hmmmm, wonder why THAT is?


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Ok, but I need a rest. They try to destroy a person's soul. I am too strong for that.


I think you're suffering from cognitive dissonance, which can be quite stressful. Else why would someone posting things you just KNOW can't be true be so difficult to take??

And if you want people to quite "attacking" (though in many cases you guys think posting facts and cogent counter arguments is "attacking"), you might try puttingthe old "honey versus vinegar" adage to work.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> You ought to read the things you applaud. The following has the word "pig."
> 
> "(knitpresentgifts wrote:
> Don't give up LL. That is what the pig Libs want the good people on KP to do."
> ...


I, too, am glad I'm nothing like you with your hateful and nasty words. Particularly the ones you regularly use when speaking to LL.

My memory tells me it was you who suggested I use a word other than "idiot" to describe Liberals. You prefer more ugly words and obviously consider yourself one of the 'pigs' if you were insulted by my adjective used to reference them.

I'm neither a pig nor a Liberal, but I am rather flattered you hang onto, internalize and read my every word. :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I don't have a spokesman. I heard and read what she said and didn't find it appropriate even if you did. I think she was more afraid of losing her job (that seems to be the way at MSNBC lately) and that is the reason she apologized.


I read she was forced to apologize. By whom, the audience or the network, I do not know.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Michael Jackson changed his color, although he blamed a skin disease.


So lacking in imagination, now name a sane person...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I never said this was a private thread. The original poster did not say this thread was private either. There are 2 other threads started by liberals, LOLL and POV, that were started for liberals ONLY so you could discuss politics. Non liberals were told to leave those threads. I hope you didn't hurt yourself pounding yourself on the back because I didn't get back to you in what you consider a timely fashion.


Don't forget the Progressive Womens' Forum and the Progressive Chat Cafe. Both begun and managed by VocalLisa d/b/a Cheeky Blighter presently.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> It makes a difference because they have been booted off KP for a reason. It seems you are all happy to go along with their lie, which makes you liars as well. You were honest about your name change but the others were/are not.


How would you possibly know who has been "booted off" KP for what reason?
I haven't seen anyone say anything particularly outrageous, certainly no more on one "side" than the other. 
At least at the liberal end of the spectrum we hold each other to account from time to time. 
Right up front and center is the way we say "cool it".


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I don't have a spokesman. I heard and read what she said and didn't find it appropriate even if you did. I think she was more afraid of losing her job (that seems to be the way at MSNBC lately) and that is the reason she apologized.


Well, I saw her apology, and she seemed sincere to me. So, soloweygirl. What do you think should have happened to her? What else should she have done after she had apologized?

Do you NEVER apologize when you make a mistake? And if you do, are you saying you only do it out of fear, not because you are truly sorry for what you've done? Or are you usually forced to make your apologies? As you seem to think Melissa Harris-Perry was forced to do.

Most people apologize because they realize they have done something wrong, and want to make up for it in some way. 
But you seem to be saying an apology isn't good enough. What else is there? And remember....what applies to her would also have to apply to you.


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

But I LIKE it here!!!!


knitpresentgifts said:


> Don't forget the Progressive Womens' Forum and the Progressive Chat Cafe. Both begun and managed by VocalLisa d/b/a Cheeky Blighter presently.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Nussa said:


> Well, I saw her apology, and she seemed sincere to me. So, soloweygirl. What do you think should have happened to her? What else should she have done after she had apologized?
> 
> Do you NEVER apologize when you make a mistake? And if you do, are you saying you only do it out of fear, not because you are truly sorry for what you've done? Or are you usually forced to make your apologies? As you seem to think Melissa Harris-Perry was forced to do.
> 
> ...


It was apparently good enough for the failed presidential candidate, Mr. Romney. That's good enough for me.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> It was apparently good enough for the failed presidential candidate, Mr. Romney. That's good enough for me.


So true, Jelun. If Romney accepted the apology, what more is there to say?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I, too, am glad I'm nothing like you with your hateful and nasty words. Particularly the ones you regularly use when speaking to LL.
> 
> My memory tells me it was you who suggested I use a word other than "idiot" to describe Liberals. You prefer more ugly words and obviously consider yourself one of the 'pigs' if you were insulted by my adjective used to reference them.
> 
> I'm neither a pig nor a Liberal, but I am rather flattered you hang onto, internalize and read my every word. :-D


I read the ones addressed to me and try to respond, though I can't say the same for you, since when I catch you in an error you disappear - you don't even have the grace to say "oops" (and I've apologized to several of your friends). I only picked up on the "pig" bc it was in a msg from Nussa.

I'm kosher, therefore can't be a pig and don't consider myself one. Don't be flattered by my attention; mostly I'm looking for your grammatical errors. Speaking of which, what "adjective" are you referring to in "You prefer more ugly words and obviously consider yourself one of the 'pigs' if you were insulted by my adjective used to reference them." And what "ugly words" do you think I use?

You're right that I'm especially hard on LL, and maybe I ought to let up on that. But though my intentions may be what you would call ugly, my words are quite mild. If she didn't make rude comments about me or my messages, I wouldn't bother with her at all.

But your memory tells you correctly; I was hoping for more creative words than "idiot," but all you came up with was "pig," which is hardly creative at all.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Don't forget the Progressive Womens' Forum and the Progressive Chat Cafe. Both begun and managed by VocalLisa d/b/a Cheeky Blighter presently.


Admin says those are not active. And Lisa is very much not Cheeky Blighter.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Nussa said:


> Most people apologize because they realize they have done something wrong, and want to make up for it in some way.
> But you seem to be saying an apology isn't good enough. What else is there? And remember....what applies to her would also have to apply to you.


I think Solo would like to see Dr. Perry on her hands and knees scrubbing floors, like so many other African American women.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> So true, Jelun. If Romney accepted the apology, what more is there to say?


Susan, Susan, Susan. Isn't Romney the man who actually created Obamacare for Massachusetts? They don't care about what he says. They only want to be able to badmouth MSNBC and its talent.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Susan, Susan, Susan. Isn't Romney the man who actually created Obamacare for Massachusetts? They don't care about what he says. They only want to be able to badmouth MSNBC and its talent.


How did you like my Cary Grant impression?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I think Solo would like to see Dr. Perry on her hands and knees scrubbing floors, like so many other African American women.


Well, that isn't likely to happen. For that matter, I believe that Melissa Harris Perry has plenty on her plate with her other obligations and considers this show a public service.


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> It was apparently good enough for the failed presidential candidate, Mr. Romney. That's good enough for me.


 :thumbup:


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> How did you like my Cary Grant impression?


Spot on, Purl!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Well, that isn't likely to happen. For that matter, I believe that Melissa Harris Perry has plenty on her plate with her other obligations and considers this show a public service.


She does seem to enjoy it, though.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> She does seem to enjoy it, though.


OH yes, she does seem to, she is an educator after all. 
One who actually knows something about teaching, she has no common sense like me, so I REALLY like her. There she is with a national audience and all, and yet we all know her real name. 
Isn't that shocking?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> OH yes, she does seem to, she is an educator after all.
> One who actually knows something about teaching, she has no common sense like me, so I REALLY like her. There she is with a national audience and all, and yet we all know her real name.
> Isn't that shocking?


Quite. And not even the Secret Service to protect her. That girl could use a bit of your common sense.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I never said this was a private thread. The original poster did not say this thread was private either. There are 2 other threads started by liberals, LOLL and POV, that were started for liberals ONLY so you could discuss politics. Non liberals were told to leave those threads. I hope you didn't hurt yourself pounding yourself on the back because I didn't get back to you in what you consider a timely fashion.


Good Grief!! Every topic in every KP heading is PUBLIC. If someone starts a topic with the idea that it's private, they usually find out they're wrong after the topic has existed for a few seconds. I wonder how many posts you made on LOLL and POV. Shall I check that out?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> So true, Jelun. If Romney accepted the apology, what more is there to say?


You could show the same class that Romney did and apologize like the MSNBC host did.


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

Why don't you show her how it's done? Do you even know how?


knitpresentgifts said:


> You should follow her lead and apologize.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I read the ones addressed to me and try to respond, though I can't say the same for you, since when I catch you in an error you disappear - you don't even have the grace to say "oops" (and I've apologized to several of your friends). I only picked up on the "pig" bc it was in a msg from Nussa.
> 
> I'm kosher, therefore can't be a pig and don't consider myself one. Don't be flattered by my attention; mostly I'm looking for your grammatical errors. Speaking of which, what "adjective" are you referring to in "You prefer more ugly words and obviously consider yourself one of the 'pigs' if you were insulted by my adjective used to reference them." And what "ugly words" do you think I use?
> 
> ...


Poor, Poor Purl, you are a terrible liar. We both know you read each of my posts and often respond indirectly rather than directly while referring to my words proving that you have read them.

I don't 'disappear' when you point out my grammatical or spelling errors, because as I've told you previously, I don't read nor am I interested in the majority of your posts as evidenced by my lack of responses. (Obviously, I cannot respond or refer to your comments if I don't read them.)

Furthermore, I couldn't care less what you think of my grammar/typos, but because you read my posts for that very purpose (your words), let me correct _your_ recent error in your post above.

Firstly, I used "pigs" as an adjective before the word "Liberals" which I used as a proper noun.

Your erroneous sentence above should read, "If she didn't make rude comments about my messages or me."

Finally, LL defends herself when you speak to or of her rudely.

Therefore, if you want to hear less from her, stop attacking her.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Meanwhile, back on ObamacareLand -- here's today's Obamacare Field Report:



> *A real ACA horror story that will never crumble*
> Someone I know, who did not have health insurance, did not sign up for Obamacare, despite my having offered to help them sign up. They did not sign up because they have a libertarian conservative political agenda.
> 
> They were recently diagnosed with Stage 1 cancer, in an area of the body where the prognosis for victims is a less than 20% five year survival rate.
> ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

_What we learned about Obamacare today: Jan 6, 2014_
Natalie Scholl | January 6, 2014, 5:00 pm

1.) Today, Senator Ron Johnson (R-WI) filed suit over the Obamacare exemptions for Congress. He wrote in The Wall Street Journal:

By arranging for me and other members of Congress and their staffs to receive benefits intentionally ruled out by the Patient Protection and Affordable Care Act, the administration has exceeded its legal authority.The law states that as of Jan. 1, 2014, the only health-insurance plans that members of Congress and their staffs can be offered by the federal government are plans created under ObamaCare or offered through an Exchange established under ObamaCare. They [Congress] wanted to appear eager to avail themselves of the laws benefits and be more than willing to subject themselves to the exact same rules, regulations and requirements as their constituents. Eager, that is, until they began to understand what they had actually done to themselves. After groping for a pretext, OPM essentially declared the federal government a small employermagically qualifying members of Congress for coverage through a Small Business Health Options Program.

Neat trick, huh? Except that in issuing the ruling, OPM exceeded its statutory jurisdiction and legal authority. In directing OPM to do so, President Obama once again chose political expediency instead of faithfully executing the laweven one of his own making. The legal basis for our lawsuitincludes the fact that the OPM ruling forces me, as a member of Congress, to engage in activity that I believe violates the law. It also potentially alienates members of Congress from their constituents, since those constituents are witnessing members of Congress blatantly giving themselves and their staff special treatment.

2.) The HHS mandate goes live, writes AEIs James Capretta:

As the legal wrangling continues, its easy to fall into the trap of assuming that this clash between sweeping health-policy objectives and religious freedom was inevitable at some point, and that a judicial remedy can help define where the lines should be drawn going forward. There was nothing inevitable about this fight. The truth is that the Obama administration manufactured this confrontation and did so for entirely political reasons. Prior to 2011, the Obama administration never argued that the lack of access to free contraceptives and sterilization procedures, especially among women, was a burning national crisis that demanded immediate attention. The administration never raised this as an issue because there was no such crisis. Contraceptives have long been readily available and inexpensive in this country.

But in 2011 and early 2012, the Obama administration decided that access to free contraception, abortifacient drugs, and sterilization procedures was such an important American right that it necessitated forcing all employers, including those with religious objections, to facilitate access to these products and services for their workers.The legal and political standoff that exists today is a direct result of the administrations decision to use the issue as a political weapon in the 2012 election. That it has the potential to cause lasting damage to one of the most cherished rights under the Constitution would seem to matter little to those who would pursue political ends at all costs.

3.) For state updates, check out this Kaiser Health News round-up, with articles such as Calif. health exchange extends payment deadline, Dayton slams IBM for failures with MNsure website, and Youre covered; now find the right doctor.

4.) There have been a lot of numbers floating around about cancellations and enrollments. If youre wondering if more people have lost insurance under Obamacare than gained it, the Washington Post Fact-Checker has you covered:

Indeed, the number of people who thus far have signed up to receive insurance through the exchanges (2.1 million) is merely a subset of the number of people whose plans were canceled (4.7 million); it makes little sense to compare them because the number of people on exchanges will always be a smaller number than the number of people whose plans were not compliant with the law. It is correct, according to the APs count, that 4.7 million people received a letter saying that their insurance was canceled. From a political perspective, perhaps it does not matter if the transition to another plan was seamless; they still got a cancellation letter, contrary to the presidents famous pledge. But that does not mean that the 4.7 million figure can be easily compared to the number of people signing up for coverage via the exchanges. Moreover, it is worth remembering the enrollment period is only at the halfway point, so the data are incomplete. If Republicans are trying to claim that more people lost private insurance than gained it under Obamacare, the jury is still out and the verdict wont be in until April 1.

5.) Also today, The Obama administration to tout slow growth in national healthcare spending:

The agency responsible for implementing ObamaCare will release a report on Monday showing slow growth in national healthcare spending. The CMS data are considered the standard for determining U.S. healthcare spending statistics. Earlier this year, the White House released a report that showed healthcare spending has grown at the slowest rate on record and crediting the Affordable Care Act. However, the CMS also released a 10-year forecast in 2013 that projects healthcare spending will accelerate this year, in part because of ObamaCare. According to that report, the flood of newly insured people, the expanded Medicaid program and the growing economy will serve to increase healthcare spending in 2014.

6.) The Huffington Post notes that Obamacare advocates are struggling to convince rural uninsured to enroll in Obamacare:

Even for those with insurance, a doctors visit may require a long drive because there are few providers in the area  and some are selective about the coverage they accept. Around the country, advocates spreading the word about the Affordable Care Act in rural areas face similar difficulties. Coupled with the well-publicized glitches for the online insurance marketplaces, their stories illustrate the broader challenges in meeting President Barack Obamas goal of reducing the number of uninsured in places with some of the highest percentages of uninsured residents.

7.) If youd like some analysis on Little Sisters of the Poor Home for the Aged v. Sebelius more information here on whats going on go to the SCOTUS blog and see why EBSA Form 700 is the crucial factor in the case.

8.) AEIs Scott Gottlieb discusses The origins of Obamacares contraception mandate and its implications for the role of government:

The scheme that created the contraception mandate gets to the very heart of how the law puts Washington in charge of establishing medical standards by erecting a series of largely unaccountable committees to set rules on what medical care we should and shouldnt have access to. The regulations they establish dont just apply to Obamacare plans, but any private health insurance that consumers buy. The benefits they require will be important to some people. The problem is with the way that Washington tries to force consumers to submit to its judgment about what should or shouldnt be included in your coverage. The mandate that health plans must cover contraception and surgical sterilization falls under this framework.

To decide which benefits Washington will mandate (and those that dont make the cut) the federal scheme had to anoint some new authority. So out of expediency, Obamacare turns to a group of existing committees and agencies to play this role, even though these government entities were never meant to wield so much power.

The bulk of the preventive services that must now be covered are going to be decided on by the United States Preventive Services Task Force (USPSTF). I wrote about the USPSTF before. Its problems are compounded by the fact that its deliberately exempted from the rules that govern the conduct of government advisory boards and regulatory agencies.Every health plan, regardless of how and where its purchased, is going to be subject to the rules established by these independent government groups. This is how Obamacare establishes a new compact between the government and the governed. The law puts a whole new swath of peoples personal needs into political play, by federal agencies that are far removed from most peoples influence.

9.) Megan McArdle asks if Obamacare will inspire small-business ownership:

One theorized benefit of the Patient Protection and Affordable Care Act is that it will unleash a new era of entrepreneurship. Undoubtedly, there are people in the U.S. who wanted to start a business but feared losing their health insurance. Now that they know they can buy it, presumably theyll be freed to take risks without fearing that they could end up uninsured and uninsurable. Unfortunately, we just dont have that much empirical evidence. European nations with more generous social safety nets have lower rates of entrepreneurship than the U.S. does, even though a thought experiment might suggest that generous welfare programs would encourage people to take more risks. Nor did we see a radical unfurling of entrepreneurial energy in Massachusetts after RomneyCare. It seems plausible that making health insurance easier to buy might make people more willing to start new companies. But if theres an effect, it seems to be pretty small  too small to conclusively tease out of noisy economic data.

10.) Whats next? The battle of the anecdotes, says Sarah Kliff, advising her readers to gird [themselves] for Obamacares newest fight:

The battle of the anecdotes is all-but-guaranteed because access to health care is really difficult to measure, even more so than the number of people who have enrolled or how well HealthCare.gov is functioning. With enrollment, for example, HealthCare.gov can track all the people who pick a private insurance plan, as can the 14-state based insurance exchanges. The federal government can gauge how well HealthCare.gov is working by tracking how long it takes pages to load, or how many enrollment files  known as 834s  contain errors. But when it comes to access to health care, theres no analogous metric. Our health-care system is really fragmented. No one anecdote, whether positive or negative, will give us a good sense of how the law is working for 2.1 million people. Figuring that out, unfortunately, will take a lot more than the handful of examples that will no doubt surface in coming weeks and months.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Poor, Poor Purl, you are a terrible liar. We both know you read each of my posts and often respond indirectly rather than directly while referring to my words proving that you have read them.
> 
> I don't 'disappear' when you point out my grammatical or spelling errors, because as I've told you previously, I don't read nor am I interested in the majority of your posts as evidenced by my lack of responses. (Obviously, I cannot respond or refer to your comments if I don't read them.)
> 
> ...


I wish I could call you a terrible liar, but I can't because you're so good at lying, probably as a result of so much practice. I really don't read all your messages - like this one, they go on past my attention span. I may pick up a sentence or two (like "Neither, I ...," which I really enjoyed), but I honestly rarely read to the end. This one I'll stay with, because there's more fun to follow.

No matter what function "Liberals" serves in a sentence, "pigs" is and remains a noun, not an adjective. If you wanted an adjective, you would have used something like "piggish." Unless, like Humpty Dumpty, when you use a word, "it means just what [you] choose it to meanneither more nor less."

I don't care about typos, yours or anyone else's. I am very interested in grammar - I'm paid to be - including that of someone who calls her own awkward sentence "perfectly fine." And thank you for "correcting" me in "If she didn't make rude comments about me or my messages," which really was perfectly fine; your version is what is called "hyper-refained" (a highfalutin form of hyper-refined). It may be more polite to put oneself second, as in "Jelun and me," but my messages are not people and I don't have to be polite to them. Do you get the point?

And as for LL's rude comments, here's one example:

Joeysomma to me


joeysomma said:


> You told me you had a PHD in Mathematics.


 followed immediately by


Lukelucy said:


> :lol: :lol: Doubt it.


 If she's going to call me a liar, I see no reason not to respond in kind:


Poor Purl said:


> :lol: :lol: Then we're even. I doubt that you have a high school diploma.


She's not as innocent as she would like to appear.

Okay, enough. I'll keep off your messages unless they're so egregious I can't ignore them, and you can do what you want with mine (though you probably shouldn't correct my grammar; I once wrote a style manual for copy editors).


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You could show the same class that Romney did and apologize like the MSNBC host did.


Romney as a role model, hmm? Sounds OK to me--if you're willing to apologize for making such a pest of yourself I suppose the least I could do would be to listen.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> _What we learned about Obamacare today: Jan 6, 2014_
> Natalie Scholl | January 6, 2014, 5:00 pm
> 
> 1.) Today, Senator Ron Johnson (R-WI) filed suit over the Obamacare exemptions for Congress. He wrote in The Wall Street Journal:
> ...


I left in exactly the part I read. Didn't the fact that John Roberts, the uber-conservative chief justice, okayed the ACA mean anything? Are those guys, who haven't succeeded in getting rid of it after who-knows-how-many votes in the House, going to keep tying up the courts with lawsuit after expensive lawsuit?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitry said:


> Meanwhile, back on ObamacareLand -- here's today's Obamacare Field Report:


One wonders whether these people (the ones who refuse to get Obamacare) are entirely sane. Well, mental illness is covered.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Poor Purl, be thankful that you aren't in my position. I spend altogetherly too much time buried in the study of an obscure form of indigenous American Protestant hymnody to be able to reliably write in current American English. I revert, in other contexts, to early 19th century American English. Here, I sweat a great deal trying to stay with the current idiom. When I come here I have to put on my headphones and listen to loud 60's rock and roll. Go figure.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Poor Purl, be thankful that you aren't in my position. I spend altogetherly too much time buried in the study of an obscure form of indigenous American Protestant hymnody to be able to reliably write in current American English. I revert, in other contexts, to early 19th century American English. Here, I sweat a great deal trying to stay with the current idiom. When I come here I have to put on my headphones and listen to loud 60's rock and roll. Go figure.


Your work sounds like fun, but I can understand needing to unwind at the end of the day. Your language is pretty good, too; maybe it's the 19th century influence.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Knitry said:


> Meanwhile, back on ObamacareLand -- here's today's Obamacare Field Report:


I wonder what Rand Paul's son has as a disincentive to work at at gainful employ. 
I do love Mother Jones. 
Wouldn't you think that someone would understand when they go to the welfare office that they would be applying for welfare if/when they sign on the dotted line?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Nussa said:


> Why don't you show her how it's done? Do you even know how?


 :thumbup:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You could show the same class that Romney did and apologize like the MSNBC host did.


Are you talking about Mitt Romney, the member of a non-Christian cult called the Church of Latter Day Saints? Can you, as a supposedly good Christian, stoop to approve of him? Perhaps you are just exercising your Christian sense of charity. I hope that's all you're doing.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Your work sounds like fun, but I can understand needing to unwind at the end of the day. Your language is pretty good, too; maybe it's the 19th century influence.


Thanks. I like to think so.


----------



## sumpleby (Aug 3, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> So lacking in imagination, now name a sane person...


John Howard Griffin. He was a Southern journalist who wanted to show the treatment dealt to black Americans. He changed his skin color and lived as a black man in the South. His book, Black Like Me, is a classic.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Your work sounds like fun, but I can understand needing to unwind at the end of the day. Your language is pretty good, too; maybe it's the 19th century influence.


And that's just the 19th century stuff. I won't say much about the 18th century stuff. I shouldn't even admit I've ranged back that far. I blush to think of the obscure material I have gone whoring after...


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> And that's just the 19th century stuff. I won't say much about the 18th century stuff. I shouldn't even admit I've rqnged back that far. I blush to think of the obscure material I have gone whoring after...


If it weren't obscure, we wouldn't need you to go whoring after it; anyone could do it. Truthfully, this is where life gets exciting, getting down to details that nobody else knows, or at any rate very few people.

I love the 18th century, at least in England, though there was a lot going on here as well. The most wonderful things were written then. And I know very little about the music; I'm just speaking about the literature.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

sumpleby said:


> John Howard Griffin. He was a Southern journalist who wanted to show the treatment dealt to black Americans. He changed his skin color and lived as a black man in the South. His book, Black Like Me, is a classic.


LOL, good one, that was only temporary, though. 
But then, so are some religious choices. 
My mother laughed and laughed at my paternal grandmother's search for a church.
Edit: I may just reread that one.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> LOL, good one, that was only temporary, though.
> But then, so are some religious choices.
> My mother laughed and laughed at my paternal grandmother's search for a church.


It's obviously past my bedtime if I keep repeating "search for a church." MIB could probably set it to music. Such poetry.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> It's obviously past my bedtime if I keep repeating "search for a church." MIB could probably set it to music. Such poetry.


HAHAHAA, I liked the sound.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Wow! No wonder you call yourself Poor Purl. You should have quit preaching instead of making more errors and a fool of yourself again. Apparently you know nothing about attributive nouns. Anyone can use a noun to modify another noun.

For example; a football team, a wool sweater, silk blouse, cat food and pig Liberals (Liberals who are pigs).



Poor Purl said:


> I am very interested in grammar - I'm paid to be - including that of someone who calls her own awkward sentence "perfectly fine." And thank you for "correcting" me in "If she didn't make rude comments about me or my messages," which really was perfectly fine; your version is what is called "hyper-refained" (a highfalutin form of hyper-refined).
> 
> It may be more polite to put oneself second, as in "Jelun and me," but my messages are not people and I don't have to be polite to them. Do you get the point?


Since you claim interest in and compensation for (perhaps long ago) proper grammar, you should know proper grammar and punctuation. I dont claim to be an expert, but I know enough to point out more of your errors.

1) There was nothing wrong with my perfectly fine statement.

Your sentences highlighted above in red are neither proper, standard English, nor are they properly punctuated. My version of the rules is not hyper-refained and corrections for your sentences are;

a) you should not begin a sentence with the word and
b) a comma is required after in

When _is_ a sentence or message ever people? It is _always_ incorrect to speak of yourself before another AND is not polite either.

a) a comma is required after people in your sentence
b) what does them refer to - messages or people - are you certain you properly placed this word?



Poor Purl said:


> I'll keep off your messages unless they're so egregious I can't ignore them, and you can do what you want with mine (though you probably shouldn't correct my grammar; I once wrote a style manual for copy editors).


I cannot ignore mentioning your last egregious punctuation error.

The period in the last (complete) sentence above belongs *inside* the parenthesis.

Bragging you once wrote a style manual for copy editors, does not mean you were good or correct in your work. I wouldnt pay you for your editing skills because your mistakes are many.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

sumpleby said:


> John Howard Griffin. He was a Southern journalist who wanted to show the treatment dealt to black Americans. He changed his skin color and lived as a black man in the South. His book, Black Like Me, is a classic.


I read that book! It was incredible.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> If it weren't obscure, we wouldn't need you to go whoring after it; anyone could do it. Truthfully, this is where life gets exciting, getting down to details that nobody else knows, or at any rate very few people.
> 
> I love the 18th century, at least in England, though there was a lot going on here as well. The most wonderful things were written then. And I know very little about the music; I'm just speaking about the literature.


There's nothing like finding four or five words (or maybe only two...) in the driest, dustiest places imaginable to keep folks like me going. My knowledge of 18th century English music is primarily focused on the works of Isaac Watts, 1674-1748, an English Non-Conformist, religiously speaking, and known for making many of the Biblical Psalms of David into rhyming verses to be sung to particular tunes well-known at the time. (Am also fond of several of his contemporaries) One of his songs that may be familiar to many is "Am Am I a Soldier of the Cross" Words, 1721, music, 1762 by Thomas Arne:

Am I a soldier of the cross,
A follower of the Lamb,
And shall I fear to own His cause,
Or blush to speak His name?

Must I be carried to the skies
On flowery beds of ease,
While others fought to win the prize,
And sailed through bloody seas?

Are there no foes for me to face?
Must I not stem the flood?
Is this vile world a friend to grace,
To help me on to God?

Sure I must fight if I would reign;
Increase my courage, Lord.
Ill bear the toil, endure the pain,
Supported by Thy Word.

Thy saints in all this glorious war
Shall conquer, though they die;
They see the triumph from afar,
By faiths discerning eye.

When that illustrious day shall rise,
And all Thy armies shine
In robes of victory through the skies,
The glory shall be Thine.

I treasure my battered old copy of Watts' Psalms of David, printed in the US in 1822. Pardon all errors of grammar and punctuation as the hour is late and I am quite worn out. The first verse of the above should be exceedingly familiar to the good Christian ladies who participate in this topic.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> I read that book! It was incredible.


Black Like Me was first published in 1961. I remember reading it in 1962. It was quite a sensation at the time, and deservedly so, though I think John Howard Griffin came in for some criticism because he was, after all, white, and could easily return to his privileged status. I wonder how dated it would seem now.

More importantly, why am I still awake? I've been up since 4am... Oh, BP, how I hope for a response from you in the next few minutes...


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Wow! No wonder you call yourself Poor Purl. You should have quit preaching instead of making more errors and a fool of yourself again. Apparently you know nothing about attributive nouns. Anyone can use a noun to modify another noun.
> 
> For example; a football team, a wool sweater, silk blouse, cat food and pig Liberals (Liberals who are pigs).
> 
> ...


Wow......it sure took you a long time to look up all this stuff. 
And the jokes on you, as it seems the only one who cares what you have to say.....and I'm not so sure she does, has gone to bed. 
But I'm sure she'll be back in the morning to correct your correcting her correction of your grammar...Good night!
:lol:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Black Like Me was first published in 1961. I remember reading it in 1962. It was quite a sensation at the time, and deservedly so, though I think John Howard Griffin came in for some criticism because he was, after all, white, and could easily return to his privileged status. I wonder how dated it would seem now.
> 
> More importantly, why am I still awake? I've been up since 4am... Oh, BP, how I hope for a response from you in the next few minutes...


I'm not sure how to take that. But the book was good reading for the time in which it was published. 
I thought it took guts for the author to do what he did to experience what the black race was going through at the time. Now go and get your beauty rest.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Nussa said:


> Wow......it sure took you a long time to look up all this stuff.
> And the jokes on you, as it seems the only one who cares what you have to say.....and I'm not so sure she does, has gone to bed.
> But I'm sure she'll be back in the morning to correct your correcting her correction of your grammar...Good night!
> :lol:


I didn't realize that pigs had a political preference. But Purl is right. Liberal should have been used as the adjective and pig the noun. And you say you were a teacher? :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> I'm not sure how to take that. But the book was good reading for the time in which it was published.
> I thought it took guts for the author to do what he did to experience what the black race was going through at the time. Now go and get your beauty rest.


Considered in the context of when Black Like Me was written, it was pretty impressive, seriously speaking. I think it made an impression on white people in a way not much else had done in the early days of the 60s Civil Rights Movement.

Nighty, night. I'm going to Lilly White's Party now, and that is not a reference to the fact I'm white (well, sort of pink, tan and freckled... )


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Wow! No wonder you call yourself Poor Purl. You should have quit preaching instead of making more errors and a fool of yourself again. Apparently you know nothing about attributive nouns. Anyone can use a noun to modify another noun.
> 
> For example; a football team, a wool sweater, silk blouse, cat food and pig Liberals (Liberals who are pigs).
> 
> ...


 Did it take you the entire evening to look all this up? Or find a grade-school English teacher to grade it? And all you came up with are attributive nouns (and wouldn't "Conservative pigs" read better than "pig Conservatives," but obviously you're not interested in such things) and a misplaced period? I told you I didn't care about typos; if I did, your messages alone would keep me busy all day. Instead, I've managed to bake a batch of baguettes while you were trying to find more than two mistakes in my stuff.

There's controversy about whether attributive nouns can be called adjectives. You can use most nouns to modify other nouns, but they're more appropriately used in phrases like "football team" or "can opener" or "movie theater," where they delineate the kind of team or opener or theater being referred to. Otherwise they're questionable.

As for the misplaced punctuation, are you talking about the parenthetical part in "And thank you for "correcting" me in "If she didn't make rude comments about me or my messages," which really was perfectly fine; your version is what is called "hyper-refained" (a highfalutin form of hyper-refined). " Or what? The period in this sentence is exactly where it belongs. If you're going to refer to picky little themes, you ought to at least copy and paste so it can be looked at ("it" has no referent, and if I weren't so sleepy, I'd rewrite).

And I've just seen that your msg. is much longer than what "quote reply" gave. What I see is a lot of nonsense about sticking commas in where they do no good. Do you really think every sentence beginning with In requires a comma? That was no longer true fifty years ago, let alone today.

Here's the crap I just copied so I could laugh at it:



KPG said:


> Since you claim interest in and compensation for (perhaps long ago) proper grammar, you should know proper grammar and punctuation. I dont claim to be an expert, but I know enough to point out more of your errors.
> 
> 1) There was nothing wrong with my perfectly fine statement.
> 
> ...


Poor Purl wrote:
I'll keep off your messages unless they're so egregious I can't ignore them, and you can do what you want with mine (though you probably shouldn't correct my grammar; I once wrote a style manual for copy editors).



> I cannot ignore mentioning your last egregious punctuation error.
> 
> The period in the last (complete) sentence above belongs inside the parenthesis.


In "(though you probably shouldn't correct my grammar; I once wrote a style manual for copy editors)." the period is exactly where it belongs; the stuff in parens is not a sentence; it's a couple of clauses, but if it were a sentence it would have followed a period and begun with a capital. Instead, the semicolons make it all one sentence.



> Bragging you once wrote a style manual for copy editors, does not mean you were good or correct in your work. I wouldnt pay you for your editing skills because your mistakes are many.


You couldn't afford to pay for my editing skills. And what I've done to your msg. was a joke, not an editing.

Speaking of jokes, here are a few of yours:

1) There was nothing wrong with my perfectly fine statement.
"Neither, I" is neither a statement nor even English.

2) a) you should not begin a sentence with the word and
b) a comma is required after in

Both of these are nonsense, as anyone who actually reads books (rather than conservative websites) would know.

3)When is a sentence or message ever people? It is always incorrect to speak of yourself before another AND is not polite either.

They're not people, as I already pointed out, and therefore I used the logical order rather than the one you think is correct. What absurd ideas you have about "correct" language. I certainly don't have to be polite to inanimate objects.

4)a) a comma is required after people in your sentence
b) what does them refer to - messages or people - are you certain you properly placed this word?[/quote]
Without seeing what you're talking about, I can't answer these. Judging from you other corrections, though, they were probably fine.

I just wasted a huge amount of time trying to explain to someone who doesn't understand writing why her corrections were nonsense. From now on, please have someone who knows what he or she is doing tell you how to punctuate, because what you used this time didn't work. I think you have figured out how to keep me away from your messages: make them long enough, and, since I actually tried to speak to each of your corrections, I'll simply avoid them.

Eccchhh!

a) a comma is required after people in your sentence
b) what does them refer to - messages or people - are you certain you properly placed this word?[/quote]<Edited to point out that these last 3 lines should be deleted bc they're repetitions.>


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Considered in the context of when Black Like Me was written, it was pretty impressive, seriously speaking. I think it made an impression on white people in a way not much else had done in the early days of the 60s Civil Rights Movement.
> 
> Nighty, night. I'm going to Lilly White's Party now, and that is not a reference to the fact I'm white (well, sort of pink, tan and freckled... )


Freckles keep you looking younger  Sweet dreams MIB.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Nussa said:


> Wow......it sure took you a long time to look up all this stuff.
> And the jokes on you, as it seems the only one who cares what you have to say.....and I'm not so sure she does, has gone to bed.
> But I'm sure she'll be back in the morning to correct your correcting her correction of your grammar...Good night!
> :lol:


Once again Nussa, KPG displays to all of us how little she knows.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> <Edited to point out that these last 3 lines should be deleted bc they're repetitions.>


You are once again wrong. Your message will not quote reply so I will type and paste exactly as I had to last night.

Too bad you are poor and a poor editor. Your explanation is pure crap as well.

Unlike you, I have a life and a career and don't spend enormous time reading, editing and being on KP. Nor did I "look up" your mistakes (how would that even be possible).

I managed to make and serve dinner, watch 3 hours of TV, spoke to and consoled a friend, enjoyed time with my family, e-mailed others, did an additional 1.5 hours of work after dinner, and read and posted a few times on KP in approximately the same amount of time as it took you to make probably poor baguettes.

Happy now?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Wow! No wonder you call yourself Poor Purl. You should have quit preaching instead of making more errors and a fool of yourself again. Apparently you know nothing about attributive nouns. Anyone can use a noun to modify another noun.
> 
> For example; a football team, a wool sweater, silk blouse, cat food and pig Liberals (Liberals who are pigs).
> 
> ...


Editor?? Hummm.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> There's nothing like finding four or five words (or maybe only two...) in the driest, dustiest places imaginable to keep folks like me going. My knowledge of 18th century English music is primarily focused on the works of Isaac Watts, 1674-1748, an English Non-Conformist, religiously speaking, and known for making many of the Biblical Psalms of David into rhyming verses to be sung to particular tunes well-known at the time. (Am also fond of several of his contemporaries) One of his songs that may be familiar to many is "Am Am I a Soldier of the Cross" Words, 1721, music, 1762 by Thomas Arne:
> 
> Am I a soldier of the cross,
> A follower of the Lamb,
> ...


Thank you for giving me this to wake up to. The last thing I read before bed was an insane msg from KPG; at least I have something worth starting the day. One day I will hunt up the music. I'm sure it's on line somewhere, since Arne was a very well-known composer.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You are once again wrong. Your message will not quote reply so I will type and paste exactly as I had to last night.
> 
> Too bad you are poor and a poor editor. Your explanation is pure crap as well.
> 
> ...


Then you are wonderful; I bow down before you. And I think it's wonderful that you're still young enough to have a career; I've had three, each of long standing, and am finally retired.

I also think it's wonderful that you have to insult me in order to make yourself feel better, and even go so far as to insult my baking.

Your grammar rules are, however, from a different era, and you know **** about writing. But I have to hand it to you where insults are concerned.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Editor?? Hummm.


Do you doubt me?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Her Majesty's decree. FYI we have no royalty in USA. Talk about 'making a fool of yourself.' You reap what you sow.



knitpresentgifts said:


> Wow! No wonder you call yourself Poor Purl. You should have quit preaching instead of making more errors and a fool of yourself again. Apparently you know nothing about attributive nouns. Anyone can use a noun to modify another noun.
> 
> For example; a football team, a wool sweater, silk blouse, cat food and pig Liberals (Liberals who are pigs).
> 
> ...


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You are once again wrong. Your message will not quote reply so I will type and paste exactly as I had to last night.
> 
> Too bad you are poor and a poor editor. Your explanation is pure crap as well.
> 
> ...


Three hours spent in front of the Idiot Box...can't say I'm surprised. Why not seek out your local library instead? From what I've observed you have about fifty years of reading to catch up on.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

KPG, Glad to be back and disappoint you. There are many reasons why someone may be missing for a period of time. Don't expect to be notified in advance. I hear bad people might take advantage.



knitpresentgifts said:


> You need new Liberal friends that fill you in on who is who.
> 
> Everyone but you knows that Ingried=Huckleberry and Cheeky Blighter=Vocal Lisa. We all know the status of Damemary and Ing/Huck too.
> 
> Perhaps you're just feigning to be naive and think someone will believe your lies. Some Libs probably will.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Three hours spent in front of the Idiot Box...can't say I'm surprised. Why not seek out your local library instead? From what I've observed you have about fifty years of reading to catch up on.


You're very naughty - you and your nasty, bile-spewing, Liberal pig friends might be empresses, but you are dealing with a superhero or a goddess, if not the supreme being herself. I'm sure such blasphemy will be avenged, in this world or the next.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'd call it blasphemy when you call someone other than God the 'supreme being.' Even the 'being' part is a stretch. Have a nice day. Signed another Empress



aw9358 said:


> You're very naughty - you and your nasty, bile-spewing, Liberal pig friends might be empresses, but you are dealing with a superhero or a goddess, if not the supreme being herself. I'm sure such blasphemy will be avenged, in this world or the next.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> You're very naughty - you and your nasty, bile-spewing, Liberal pig friends might be empresses, but you are dealing with a superhero or a goddess, if not the supreme being herself. I'm sure such blasphemy will be avenged, in this world or the next.


No question about it, Aw. The proper chastisement for defying the Great I Am? Probably to kneel at her feet while she dons those red Pradas, then stripes my back with lashes from that loathsome mile-long tongue.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

damemary said:


> I'd call it blasphemy when you call someone other than God the 'supreme being.' Even the 'being' part is a stretch. Have a nice day. Signed another Empress


I do apologise - I didn't realise it was mandatory to signpost a joke. A lesson well learned. Have a wonderful day yourself.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Her Majesty's decree. FYI we have no royalty in USA. Talk about 'making a fool of yourself.' You reap what you sow.


Empress Dame, welcome back! Of course we have royalty: here you are.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Thank you for giving me this to wake up to. The last thing I read before bed was an insane msg from KPG; at least I have something worth starting the day. One day I will hunt up the music. I'm sure it's on line somewhere, since Arne was a very well-known composer.


Glad to oblige. It's possible, if I recall correctly, to find hymns with their tunes online. I'll look for a good link for you and post it here after I find one.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Three hours spent in front of the Idiot Box...can't say I'm surprised. Why not seek out your local library instead? From what I've observed you have about fifty years of reading to catch up on.


I noticed that, too. But I won't begrudge her the only educational experience she's likely to have.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

To Poor Purl:

PP: Did it take you the entire evening to look all this up? I've managed to bake a batch of baguettes while you were trying to find more than two mistakes in my stuff.

>>>> It took more time to type up and explain your mistakes than it did to notice *all* of them. I found more than two mistakes, and I proved your skills are lacking in both grammar and punctuation.

PP: There's controversy about whether attributive nouns can be called adjectives.

>>>>> There is *no* controversy over attributive nouns. You originally told me a noun cannot be used as an adjective. You were wrong then and are lying now about same.

PP: As for the misplaced punctuation, are you talking about the parenthetical part in ... " Or what? The period in this sentence is exactly where it belongs. If you're going to refer to picky little themes, you ought to at least copy and paste so it can be looked at ...

>>>>> First you said you dont care about typos, and now you question my corrections of your typos? You are not cogent. I mentioned a missing _comma_ in item b) and you are blabbing about a period. I repeat, my edits are not highfalutin but follow proper, standard English grammar and punctuation rules.

So, now I acknowledge you cannot comprehend what you read either. I was explicit in highlighting and explaining your multiple mistakes. Ive now edited your sentence correctly and repeated it for you. Do you get it now?

 Thank you for "correcting" me in, "If she didn't make rude comments about my messages or me," which really was perfectly fine; your version is what is called "hyper-refained" (a highfalutin form of hyper-refined).

PP: What I see is a lot of nonsense about sticking commas in where they do no good. Do you really think every sentence beginning with In requires a comma? That was no longer true fifty years ago, let alone today.

>>>> *Never* did I suggest inserting a comma where it isnt *required*, and I *never* suggested every sentence beginning with in requires a comma.

You write crap to make yourself sound intelligent; dont bother - it doesnt work.

However, you should have used quotation marks when you mentioned the word in while not capitalizing that word as I just did twice correctly.

I assume you still do not understand you *always* address another before self since you didnt express your understanding of your grammatical error in your original, poorly written sentence. You repeated sentences arent people - duh.

Here is your sentence correctly edited (w/out addressing the placement of them):

It may be more polite to put oneself second, as in "Jelun and me," but my messages are not people, and I don't have to be polite to them. 

PP: In "(though you probably shouldn't correct my grammar; I once wrote a style manual for copy editors)." the period is exactly where it belongs; the stuff in parens is not a sentence; it's a couple of clauses, but if it were a sentence it would have followed a period and begun with a capital. Instead, the semicolons make it all one sentence.

>>>>>*Wrong* again! BTW: is it or is it not a sentence? What a fool you are - make up you mind!

The words in parentheses are clauses that make a complete sentence when combined with _the_ (not plural) semicolon as written. The rule is, therefore, a period placed _inside_ the parenthesis.

PP: You couldn't afford to pay for my editing skills. And what I've done to your msg. was a joke, not an editing.

>>>>> You are correct. My business would suffer and be laughed out-of-business, if, indeed, I afforded you the opportunity to be a compensated editor. Your skills are poor at best, yet correctly described as a joke. Hopefully, you are not compensated to work as an editor for anyone presently.

PP: I just wasted a huge amount of time trying to explain to someone who doesn't understand writing why her corrections were nonsense.

>>>> Me too. Responding to and highlighting your *many * errors is a complete waste of my valuable time.
Consider my advice and corrections a gift so you dont have to claim the value as a benefit received on your 2014 income tax return.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> You're very naughty - you and your nasty, bile-spewing, Liberal pig friends might be empresses, but you are dealing with a superhero or a goddess, if not the supreme being herself. I'm sure such blasphemy will be avenged, in this world or the next.


And you too, aw, welcome back. You're in a funny mood this morning. BTW, it's "pig Liberal" that she uses, not "Liberal pig," so be careful.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> No question about it, Aw. The proper chastisement for defying the Great I Am? Probably to kneel at her feet while she dons those red Pradas, then stripes my back with lashes from that loathsome mile-long tongue.


Susan, you come up with the most horrific mental pictures. I love them.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

aw9358 said:


> You're very naughty - you and your nasty, bile-spewing, Liberal pig friends might be empresses, but you are dealing with a superhero or a goddess, if not the supreme being herself. I'm sure such blasphemy will be avenged, in this world or the next.


Thanks for the joke. It helped me really wake up even though I've had a coffee already.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Editor?? Hummm.


She said, "once" she was a copy editor. Once would be enough.

Hopefully she was no longer employed after the first round. She would have been fired if she worked for me.

I'm not, nor never claimed to be an expert as she did, but I can easily spot her errors.



I understand KP is not the place to be perfect and informal sentences are appropriate and typos expected, but for someone claiming to know something and proving she doesn't is hilarious to me.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Then you are wonderful; I bow down before you. And I think it's wonderful that you're still young enough to have a career; I've had three, each of long standing, and am finally retired.
> 
> I also think it's wonderful that you have to insult me in order to make yourself feel better, and even go so far as to insult my baking.
> 
> Your grammar rules are, however, from a different era, and you know **** about writing. But I have to hand it to you where insults are concerned.


Don't like when you are corrected do you or when you are given back what you dish out? You are the person to first correct and insult me, so suck it up when I correct the errors in your words and insult you in kind.

BTW: lots more mistakes in your few sentences above but you are not worth my valuable time to point them out AGAIN.

Have a pleasant day. Try to not insult anyone in your path.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

damemary said:


> KPG, Glad to be back and disappoint you. There are many reasons why someone may be missing for a period of time. Don't expect to be notified in advance. I hear bad people might take advantage.


I never said anything other than we all understood your status.

I couldn't care less if you are back, what you do does not change how I think of you, and I don't want nor did I request any notifications from you.

Now, I'll not read your posts or respond to you again, treating you exactly as I have.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I noticed that, too. But I won't begrudge her the only educational experience she's likely to have.


What's wrong poor Purl? Cannot say anything nice without insulting me particularly when I'm not around to defend myself. What a fake and snake you are.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I noticed that, too. But I won't begrudge her the only educational experience she's likely to have.


Duck Dynasty and programs such as that--educational? Well, maybe--the conservative "Three R's (reading, 'riting, and racism).


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Duck Dynasty and programs such as that--educational? Well, maybe--the conservative "Three R's (reading, 'riting, and racism).


No doubt for some they are.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Susan, you come up with the most horrific mental pictures. I love them.


Thanks, PP--but KPG does deserve some credit. As a compassionate human being she's a washout--but she does perform well as a sort of diabolical muse.


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

Perfect.... You really have been paying attention. Good girl....


Lukelucy said:


> Editor?? Hummm.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Nussa said:


> Perfect.... You really have been paying attention. Good girl....
> 
> :thumbup:


No kidding, what the what?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Duck Dynasty and programs such as that--educational? Well, maybe--the conservative "Three R's (reading, 'riting, and racism).


Here's a sort of chuckle for you all. "Duck Dynasty" is filmed in a friend's home town so now that I know that I have to start watching it so I can see West Monroe, LA.ops: :mrgreen:

On a completely different note, I recommend reading Jacob Riis' How the Other Half Lives.:thumbup: We talk about poverty here, from various points of view. I think this book still rings true in many ways, though it has to be taken with a grain of salt because it was published in 1904 and Riis' language reflects that.

On yet another note, this topic ranges all over the place. I wonder if we need to change the name to something like "Political Meanderings, Various Unrelated Discussions and Tawdry Insults". Admin could probably do this and leaving all the discussions to date available for reference if needed. It's possible no one, including Admin, would accept my proposed nre title for this topic... :roll: :twisted:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Thanks, PP--but KPG does deserve some credit. As a compassionate human being she's a washout--but she does perform well as a sort of diabolical muse.


 "Diabolical muse". Love it. It's so right on the money and perfectly descriptive. Thanks. :twisted: :!:


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Here's a sort of chuckle for you all. "Duck Dynasty" is filmed in a friend's home town so now that I know that I have to start watching it so I can see West Monroe, LA.ops: :mrgreen:
> 
> On a completely different note, I recommend reading Jacob Riis' How the Other Half Lives.:thumbup: We talk about poverty here, from various points of view. I think this book still rings true in many ways, though it has to be taken with a grain of salt because it was published in 1904 and Riis' language reflects that.
> 
> On yet another note, this topic ranges all over the place. I wonder if we need to change the name to something like "Political Meanderings, Various Unrelated Discussions and Tawdry Insults". Admin could probably do this and leaving all the discussions to date available for reference if needed. It's possible no one, including Admin, would accept my proposed nre title for this topic... :roll: :twisted:


A very easy, almost current, read is Nickel and Dimed by Barbara Ehrenreich. She traveled to various parts of the US and took different types of manual/menial labor jobs. It was pretty disturbing.

http://www.amazon.com/Nickel-Dimed-Not-Getting-America/dp/0312626681


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

jelun2 said:


> A very easy, almost current, read is Nickel and Dimed by Barbara Ehrenreich. She traveled to various parts of the US and took different types of manual/menial labor jobs. It was pretty disturbing.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Nickel-Dimed-Not-Getting-America/dp/0312626681


Thanks for the recommendation. The book sounds interesting. I just downloaded it from Audible.com so I'll start listening to it this evening


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> A very easy, almost current, read is Nickel and Dimed by Barbara Ehrenreich. She traveled to various parts of the US and took different types of manual/menial labor jobs. It was pretty disturbing.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Nickel-Dimed-Not-Getting-America/dp/0312626681


I've read that book countless times--it's fantastic. It so reminded me of the situation in my college years when, in addition to carrying eighteen semester units, I had to take on three part-time jobs to make ends meet. It's such an inside look into the lives of the economically disadvantaged--living off stale donuts and soda crackers that can be scrounged from one's workplace, companies that treat their employees like prison inmates (mandatory drug tests, random purse and locker searches), work schedules that are made and altered at the whim of management. 
The section on Wal-Mart was especially fascinating--reading it might even change a conservatives mind about shopping there.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> I've read that book countless times--it's fantastic. It so reminded me of the situation in my college years when, in addition to carrying eighteen semester units, I had to take on three part-time jobs to make ends meet. It's such an inside look into the lives of the economically disadvantaged--living off stale donuts and soda crackers that can be scrounged from one's workplace, companies that treat their employees like prison inmates (mandatory drug tests, random purse and locker searches), work schedules that are made and altered at the whim of management.
> The section on Wal-Mart was especially fascinating--reading it might even change a conservatives mind about shopping there.


I am not sure why, the first (?)segment resonated with me, she worked as a waitress and lived in a trailer park or something not very substantial I am not sure why as I never worked as a server, I always figured some customer would do something I didn't like and I would dump a bowl of soup in someone's lap. 
We really do not display any respect for those who get paid to make us feel like royalty. I don't get it.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> I am not sure why, the first (?)segment resonated with me, she worked as a waitress and lived in a trailer park or something not very substantial I am not sure why as I never worked as a server, I always figured some customer would do something I didn't like and I would dump a bowl of soup in someone's lap.
> We really do not display any respect for those who get paid to make us feel like royalty. I don't get it.


No, I never worked as a server either, nor for Wal-Mart (did work for Merry Maids though in my late teens)--but section three really pulled me in. That utter bleakness she described when faced with eight hours of returning clothes to the racks is so typical of dead-end jobs--nothing to think about, no one to talk to, just hour after hour of the same mechanical motions until it's time to clock out. What a waste of human potential such jobs are!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

The one section that didn't quite jibe with me was the second, where she worked for the housecleaning service. 
As I mentioned before, I worked for Merry Maids in my teens and really, it wasn't that bad. The money was pitiful, of course, but we weren't expected to run from the car to the door with our buckets and mops. Nor did I find the clients condescending or dismissive of us--most of the time they weren't at home, and when they were they generally stayed on the far side of their enormous homes and let us work in peace.

What fascinated me at the time was the chance to see how the rich really lived. Not all of the clients were wealthy, of course, but I did clean some virtual mansions. One homeowner had an enormous garage filled with vintage automobiles, and the other members of my crew got a kick out sliding behind the various wheels for gag photos.

One of the houses was owned by a successful artist, and the living room was so enormous that I couldn't even get the vacuum cleaner cord to stretch across it--I had to keep changing outlets to reach every inch of that ocean of carpet.

The rest of the house was equally impressive--but the weird thing was that the artist and his wife chose to sleep on bare mattresses in a little cubbyhole on the top floor.

That was my first inkling that sometimes a house can be TOO big--so much space, so many rooms, and so much furniture that even the owners aren't comfortable living in it. Ehrenreich noticed that too, I recall--and of course had plenty to say about scores of empty rooms going unused while the homeless sleep in doorways.

She's a keen observer and a brilliant writer--thumbs up for _Nickle and Dimed_!


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> No, I never worked as a server either, nor for Wal-Mart (did work for Merry Maids though in my late teens)--but section three really pulled me in. That utter bleakness she described when faced with eight hours of returning clothes to the racks is so typical of dead-end jobs--nothing to think about, no one to talk to, just hour after hour of the same mechanical motions until it's time to clock out. What a waste of human potential such jobs are!


Then there is this... didn't even have to buy a book.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/01/07/dealing-with-rude-people_n_4505292.html?utm_source=Alert-comment&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Email%2BNotifications

The Dunkin Donuts segment is just over 8 minutes long, which is too much for me. If you can knit a few rows while listening tho...


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

jelun2 said:


> It was apparently good enough for the failed presidential candidate, Mr. Romney. That's good enough for me.


In a past post I said that Romney, being the gentleman that he is, accepted her apology and wanted to move on. That's all that mattered, he was satisfied with the apology.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Good Grief!! Every topic in every KP heading is PUBLIC. If someone starts a topic with the idea that it's private, they usually find out they're wrong after the topic has existed for a few seconds. I wonder how many posts you made on LOLL and POV. Shall I check that out?


Knock yourself out.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> No, I never worked as a server either, nor for Wal-Mart (did work for Merry Maids though in my late teens)--but section three really pulled me in. That utter bleakness she described when faced with eight hours of returning clothes to the racks is so typical of dead-end jobs--nothing to think about, no one to talk to, just hour after hour of the same mechanical motions until it's time to clock out. What a waste of human potential such jobs are!


Yet you liberals want to raise the minimum wage which will just keep them doing those same crappy jobs. What a way to destroy any ambition that individual had.


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

Well, if you have to do a crappy job, I'd say those people would sure be a lot happier if people like you didn't keep them from earning a living wage for doing it? The way to destroy ambition is to have a crappy job that pays so poorly you can't even conceive of ever being able to save enough money to go to college. Pay them more, than they can go to college. Now, you know how really stupid your logic is!


soloweygirl said:


> Yet you liberals want to raise the minimum wage which will just keep them doing those same crappy jobs. What a way to destroy any ambition that individual had.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Yet you liberals want to raise the minimum wage which will just keep them doing those same crappy jobs. What a way to destroy any ambition that individual had.


How nice to know that there are so many of "you liberals".

http://www.gallup.com/poll/165794/americans-raising-minimum-wage.aspx


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Nussa said:


> Well, if you have to do a crappy job, I'd say those people would sure be a lot happier if people like you didn't keep them from earning a living wage for doing it? The way to destroy ambition is to have a crappy job that pays so poorly you can't even conceive of ever being able to save enough money to go to college. Pay them more, than they can go to college. Now, you know how really stupid your logic is!


...or pay them more so they can buy their own groceries and maintain some self respect.


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> ...or pay them more so they can buy their own groceries and maintain some self respect.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Here's a sort of chuckle for you all. "Duck Dynasty" is filmed in a friend's home town so now that I know that I have to start watching it so I can see West Monroe, LA.ops: :mrgreen:
> 
> On a completely different note, I recommend reading Jacob Riis' How the Other Half Lives.:thumbup: We talk about poverty here, from various points of view. I think this book still rings true in many ways, though it has to be taken with a grain of salt because it was published in 1904 and Riis' language reflects that.
> 
> On yet another note, this topic ranges all over the place. I wonder if we need to change the name to something like "Political Meanderings, Various Unrelated Discussions and Tawdry Insults". Admin could probably do this and leaving all the discussions to date available for reference if needed. It's possible no one, including Admin, would accept my proposed nre title for this topic... :roll: :twisted:


You're full of assignments for me today (not that you're assigning them to be, but you keep letting me know that there are things I ought to be doing). I've seen the Jacob Riis photographs but never read the book; I think I ought to. I grew up on the Lower East Side of Manhattan, where many of his pictures were taken. Fortunately, the neighborhood had improved somewhat from his time.

And then the Arne setting for the sermon/poem you introduced me to.

But I ain't gonna watch Duck Dynasty. That's just too much. I'm glad you have things to laugh at about it.

I think Tawdry Insults is a fine title; not sure about the rest.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Yet you liberals want to raise the minimum wage which will just keep them doing those same crappy jobs. What a way to destroy any ambition that individual had.


It would at least allow that individual to live a decent life outside of work. You prefer the misery to be total?

And if a person were making enough to work at just one job rather than two or three, s/he may have time to do all the training you seem to think everyone needs.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Nussa said:


> Well, if you have to do a crappy job, I'd say those people would sure be a lot happier if people like you didn't keep them from earning a living wage for doing it? The way to destroy ambition is to have a crappy job that pays so poorly you can't even conceive of ever being able to save enough money to go to college. Pay them more, than they can go to college. Now, you know how really stupid your logic is!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> How nice to know that there are so many of "you liberals".
> 
> http://www.gallup.com/poll/165794/americans-raising-minimum-wage.aspx


And they're not all "pig Liberals," either.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Crappy jobs don't always turn out to be crappy. I worked a crappy job in my late 20's. I was happy to get the job.. I showed up everyday except for illness, was on time, didn't b1tch, smiled and greeted my supers and managment,the smile came from the heart, After 2 years they offered to pay for my tech training, it set the coarse for my career, they invested in many employees. I moved on after 11 years. What is low paying and crappy to some is an opportunity to others.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> ...or pay them more so they can buy their own groceries and maintain some self respect.


Absolutely. One of Ehrenreich's points was that jobs such as these not only pay a miserable pittance but also are designed to erode one's dignity and self-respect.

She herself was considered a model employee by Wal-Mart--but that didn't keep her from being reprimanded for saying a cheery "good morning" to a co-worker, from having to crawl around the floor picking up items after a snarling manager cleared an untidy shelf with a yardstick, from having her working hours changed without notice or explanation.

None of these things are an inherent part of the minimum wage job description--they're simply devices to keep low wage earners in their place.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I understand KP is not the place to be perfect and informal sentences are appropriate and typos expected, but for someone claiming to know something and proving she doesn't is hilarious to me.


Unbelievably, there you go projecting again!

Edited to add: Oh, I didn't notice at first that it's grammatically wrong too. How funny.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Duck Dynasty and programs such as that--educational? Well, maybe--the conservative "Three R's (reading, 'riting, and racism).


 :thumbup:

For those interested, there are a good handful of photos here showing what fakes this Duck Dynasty clan are. Photos showing "before Reality tv." They found a really good gig and are latching onto it.

http://www.dailykos.com/story/2013/12/20/1264354/-Duck-Dynasty-is-a-Fake-Yuppies-in-Red-Neck-Drag-Con-Job


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Yet you liberals want to raise the minimum wage which will just keep them doing those same crappy jobs. What a way to destroy any ambition that individual had.


One of the things I so despise about conservatism is the utter lack of understanding of human beings, and the belief that most humans have to be whipped into shape in one way or another (and too often literally, especially children) to get them to behave in honorable and admirable ways.

They do not believe that humans _on their own_ have any ambition or if they do that it's shallow indeed and has to be imposed from outside through punitive laws and such. They don't believe humans are capable of any motivation. Or honesty or indeed any other positive quality.

IOW, spurred on by their church(es), they believe all humans, with the possible exception of themselves, are inherently weak, bad, evil, etc.

To me, this is the Original Sin of conservatism. It is so far off base it would be laughable were it not so damnably and unnecessarily tragic.

But, I'll say this. Humans in general tend to think most other humans are like themselves. So, either conservatives who buy into this flawed thinking have been seriously led astray by their churches and other authoritarian structures and institutions -- so much so they believe this about themselves -- or they really are the exception to the rules that most humans are basically good and conservatives really are bad, weak, untrustworthy, etc. by nature.

I hope I'm not being too naive and charitable to believe it's the former.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Nussa said:


> Well, if you have to do a crappy job, I'd say those people would sure be a lot happier if people like you didn't keep them from earning a living wage for doing it? The way to destroy ambition is to have a crappy job that pays so poorly you can't even conceive of ever being able to save enough money to go to college. Pay them more, than they can go to college. Now, you know how really stupid your logic is!


#1 - You don't have to go to college to get a good job. 
#2 - You have to get out and do for yourself, not depend on others to get things done for you or given to you.
#3 - Prove to your employers that you have ambition and are a go getter and you will be rewarded with a higher salary and a better job.

The list goes on.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Crappy jobs don't always turn out to be crappy. I worked a crappy job in my late 20's. I was happy to get the job.. I showed up everyday except for illness, was on time, didn't b1tch, smiled and greeted my supers and managment,the smile came from the heart, After 2 years they offered to pay for my tech training, it set the coarse for my career, they invested in many employees. I moved on after 11 years. What is low paying and crappy to some is an opportunity to others.


No, what is low paying and crappy for some BECOMES an opportunity for a lucky few who happen to be in the right place at the right time.

ALSO: what is low paying and crappy for many STAYS low paying and crappy for the vast majority no matter how hard they work and how obseqiously they behave.


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Crappy jobs don't always turn out to be crappy. I worked a crappy job in my late 20's. I was happy to get the job.. I showed up everyday except for illness, was on time, didn't b1tch, smiled and greeted my supers and managment,the smile came from the heart, After 2 years they offered to pay for my tech training, it set the coarse for my career, they invested in many employees. I moved on after 11 years. What is low paying and crappy to some is an opportunity to others.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> #1 - You don't have to go to college to get a good job.
> #2 - You have to get out and do for yourself, not depend on others to get things done for you or given to you.
> #3 - Prove to your employers that you have ambition and are a go getter and you will be rewarded with a higher salary and a better job.
> 
> The list goes on.


Yes, that's good advice. But if you think those things can be RELIED on to get you a higher salary and better job, I have a bridge you may be interested in.

The truth is, capitalism is inherently exploitative. It will ALWAYS be inherently exploitative. some people will be able to get ahead by following those rules, and others will not through absolutely no fault of their own and for dozens if not an infinite number of possible reasons.

It's not nice, IMO, to sell people on fantasy and myth instead of real living wages and bargaining power via labor unions. In fact, it's downright cruel.

Many years ago I worked in human resources for a very large retail chain. They were understandably concerned about unionization. But I told them: treat people right, and they'll never feel the NEED to unionize so you'll never need to be worried about it.

Why WOULD employees want to pay dues if they already feel well-paid for the work they're doing and treated fairly, as well as respected as humans and appreciated as workers. No reason whatsoever.

But that's not what we have right now in the U.S. and the dismantling of unions is in very large part what has brought us to this currently place of decimation of the middle class, declining wages, an economy that works only for the rich, etc.

No, if your plan worked, everything -- and everyone -- would be just fine.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Crappy jobs don't always turn out to be crappy. I worked a crappy job in my late 20's. I was happy to get the job.. I showed up everyday except for illness, was on time, didn't b1tch, smiled and greeted my supers and managment,the smile came from the heart, After 2 years they offered to pay for my tech training, it set the coarse for my career, they invested in many employees. I moved on after 11 years. What is low paying and crappy to some is an opportunity to others.


That is exactly my point. The libs here don't think that anyone can learn on the job. They don't think that one's ambition will get them much farther than having gov't pass a law increasing their wages without them doing anything. Anyone that has gotten ahead has earned the promotions, they weren't just handed to them. Oh wait, they do that in the government jobs. If a person wants something bad enough, they will find a way to make it happen (legally, of course). I have never encountered such negative people, constantly making excuses for others. There are so many success stories out there from people that have surpassed the odds against them. All one has to do is apply themselves. Now I'm certain hear all about the small percentage of people that can't do for them selves. To set the record straight, I am not talking about these folks, although there are amazing success stories there as well. Not everyone is striving to become a millionaire and yet will say they are successful.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Knitry said:


> No, what is low paying and crappy for some BECOMES an opportunity for a lucky few who happen to be in the right place at the right time.
> 
> ALSO: what is low paying and crappy for many STAYS low paying and crappy for the vast majority no matter how hard they work and how obseqiously they behave.


I said a crappy job is not ALWAYS a crappy job. 
It's like YOUR opinion is not ALWAYS someone elses opinion.
Many companies notice employee's that give a crap. It just so happens I do. Nothing lucky or magical about it.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitry said:


> One of the things I so despise about conservatism is the utter lack of understanding of human beings, and the belief that most humans have to be whipped into shape in one way or another (and too often literally, especially children) to get them to behave in honorable and admirable ways.
> 
> They do not believe that humans _on their own_ have any ambition or if they do that it's shallow indeed and has to be imposed from outside through punitive laws and such. They don't believe humans are capable of any motivation. Or honesty or indeed any other positive quality.
> 
> ...


You put this so well. What _have_ these people been taught to make them so dismissive of other human beings, so fearful of anything new or different? My cat is better-related socially than they are.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> That is exactly my point. The libs here don't think that anyone can learn on the job. They don't think that one's ambition will get them much farther than having gov't pass a law increasing their wages without them doing anything. Anyone that has gotten ahead has earned the promotions, they weren't just handed to them. Oh wait, they do that in the government jobs. If a person wants something bad enough, they will find a way to make it happen (legally, of course). I have never encountered such negative people, constantly making excuses for others. There are so many success stories out there from people that have surpassed the odds against them. All one has to do is apply themselves. Now I'm certain hear all about the small percentage of people that can't do for them selves. To set the record straight, I am not talking about these folks, although there are amazing success stories there as well. Not everyone is striving to become a millionaire and yet will say they are successful.


You're completely missing the point, Solowey. I don't believe that the employees at Wal-Mart are pining for a trip to the Bahamas or an expensive new car--they simply want enough to eat and a roof over their heads. Something is really wrong when we as a society begin to define "getting ahead" as simply the ability to feed oneself and one's children--when even working multiple jobs and 40+ hours per week doesn't guarantee that. Without government subsidies and food stamps, low wage earners would, quite literally, starve to death. Does this seem reasonable to you?


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> That is exactly my point. The libs here don't think that anyone can learn on the job. They don't think that one's ambition will get them much farther than having gov't pass a law increasing their wages without them doing anything. Anyone that has gotten ahead has earned the promotions, they weren't just handed to them. Oh wait, they do that in the government jobs. If a person wants something bad enough, they will find a way to make it happen (legally, of course). I have never encountered such negative people, constantly making excuses for others. There are so many success stories out there from people that have surpassed the odds against them. All one has to do is apply themselves. Now I'm certain hear all about the small percentage of people that can't do for them selves. To set the record straight, I am not talking about these folks, although there are amazing success stories there as well. Not everyone is striving to become a millionaire and yet will say they are successful.


Very true, it doesn't take a millionaire to be success. I enjoy working and from my experience most people do. Also when that employee gets a raise, gets a promotion, gets a bonus they feel successful. Never under estimate the power of being a loyal employee and a loyal employer.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knitry said:


> Unbelievably, there you go projecting again!
> 
> Edited to add: Oh, I didn't notice at first that it's grammatically wrong too. How funny.


Good for you Knitry - couldn't use your words and find anything wrong with the posts I made correcting PoorPurl? So, instead, you come after me for stating I don't give a darn about grammar and punctuation on KP? (That is, of course, until someone insults me while shoving her slop down my throat.)

Guess you cannot say anything relevant or interesting *ever*. That's why I don't read your posts; I remember that now. Darn, my eyes tripped onto this one.

Lighten up and get a sense of humor too. Then, maybe, we can talk.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

And So it goes, Been a great chat but I need to head to the barn. Gali


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> That is exactly my point. The libs here don't think that anyone can learn on the job. They don't think that one's ambition will get them much farther than having gov't pass a law increasing their wages without them doing anything. Anyone that has gotten ahead has earned the promotions, they weren't just handed to them. Oh wait, they do that in the government jobs. If a person wants something bad enough, they will find a way to make it happen (legally, of course). I have never encountered such negative people, constantly making excuses for others. There are so many success stories out there from people that have surpassed the odds against them. All one has to do is apply themselves. Now I'm certain hear all about the small percentage of people that can't do for them selves. To set the record straight, I am not talking about these folks, although there are amazing success stories there as well. Not everyone is striving to become a millionaire and yet will say they are successful.


 :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> Very true, it doesn't take a millionaire to be success. I enjoy working and from my experience most people do. Also when that employee gets a raise, gets a promotion, gets a bonus they feel successful. Never under estimate the power of being a loyal employee and a loyal employer.


 :thumbup:


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

soloweygirl said:


> #1 - You don't have to go to college to get a good job.
> #2 - You have to get out and do for yourself, not depend on others to get things done for you or given to you.
> #3 - Prove to your employers that you have ambition and are a go getter and you will be rewarded with a higher salary and a better job.
> 
> The list goes on.


There are millions of hard working people who get out and do for themselves and prove every day that they have ambition and are go getters and still remain woefully under paid.

In an age where corporations have so much power, this idea that if you do all the right things, you will get rewarded is frequently not the case for many, many people.

Of COURSE, if you don't have work ethic, you're not going to do very well unless you're someone like George W. Bush and can depend on Poppy's connections to get you opportunities and a GREAT deal of leeway despite his obvious lack of intellect, work ethic, moral ethics or talent.

But to ignore that there are millions of people who do all the right things yet STILL can barely afford to keep a decent roof over their heads and sufficient quality food in their stomachs is completely ignorant of what happens in the REAL world.


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> #1 - You don't have to go to college to get a good job.
> #2 - You have to get out and do for yourself, not depend on others to get things done for you or given to you.
> #3 - Prove to your employers that you have ambition and are a go getter and you will be rewarded with a higher salary and a better job.
> 
> The list goes on.


Question......What is it about this subject that gets you so upset? It seems as though you are afraid that if they were to raise the minimum wage, that somehow all that money will come straight out of YOUR pocket. 
All I've understood from what you have posted, is that they absolutely "CAN NOT" be allowed to raise the minimum wage or the whole world will go to H_ _ l in a hand basket. 
Let me tell you something. My Mom worked for minimum wage all her working life, as a waitress. To you she must have been considered the lowest form of life, as she never achieved more than that. Her family were farmers, she had an 8th grade education, and there was never an option to go to college. Did it ever occur to you that not everyone wants to go to college? It's people like my Mother who kept those reastauraunt owners in business. Do you think some college educated person would have gone to school all those years to work as a waitperson? No, their ambition would be to own the business, not wait tables. Don't you see? Someone has to do that work. And you and people like you (whatever you are) should be grateful to them, instead of putting them down.

I know there must be a name for someone like you. But I don't know what it is. I will leave it to Poor Purl or Knitry to find it, as they are more educated than I, and will certainly come up with the proper word.

[soloweygirl wrote:
That is exactly my point. The libs here don't think that anyone can learn on the job. They don't think that one's ambition will get them much farther than having gov't pass a law increasing their wages without them doing anything. Anyone that has gotten ahead has earned the promotions, they weren't just handed to them. Oh wait, they do that in the government jobs. If a person wants something bad enough, they will find a way to make it happen (legally, of course). I have never encountered such negative people, constantly making excuses for others. There are so many success stories out there from people that have surpassed the odds against them. All one has to do is apply themselves. Now I'm certain hear all about the small percentage of people that can't do for them selves. To set the record straight, I am not talking about these folks, although there are amazing success stories there as well. Not everyone is striving to become a millionaire and yet will say they are successful.]

So what you are saying there, is that my Mother was not a successful person because she didn't go to college? Yet at the end of her life she owed no one a dime, and did it on a minimum wage job? Well, you know, she sure would have appreciated a few extra dollars in her paycheck for all that work you are so ungrateful for.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Knitry said:


> No, what is low paying and crappy for some BECOMES an opportunity for a lucky few who happen to be in the right place at the right time.
> 
> ALSO: what is low paying and crappy for many STAYS low paying and crappy for the vast majority no matter how hard they work and how obseqiously they behave.


Agreed. Have you ever noticed, if you personally know people who preach about other people's work ethic, they are often the VERY laziest and least talented people in the work place?

The same holds true for those who preach about "entitlements". It's almost ALWAYS the ones who complain about "big government" who have utilized government for their own self-interest to excess.

For instance, the south, who has such a high concentration of anti-government conservatives, MOST of those states could not make ends meet if it weren't for the blue states. In general, blue states pay more in federal taxes than they get back, and red states pay LESS than what they get back. In otherwords, blue states pretty much financially SUPPORT red states. So while they love to talk about their "independant" natures, they are anything but. They would be up Bile-Creek without a paddle if the blue states weren't there to pick up the slack.

They love to complain about liberals advocating the "redistribution" of wealth, but the truth is, regionally, THEY are THE prime beneficiaries of federal tax redistribution more than anyone else in the nation.

While here we are on this board debating whether someone should be guaranteed a minimum, much less living wage... billions and billions of dollars are wasted in corporate welfare. I find that grossly immoral.

Get rid of all the waste that spent on the rich and powerful FIRST, and THEN we can talk about limiting help for the disenfranchised. But to try to fix our financial problems on the backs of those who can least afford it... is just disturbingly sick in my opinion.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

galinipper said:


> I said a crappy job is not ALWAYS a crappy job.
> It's like YOUR opinion is not ALWAYS someone elses opinion.
> Many companies notice employee's that give a crap. It just so happens I do. Nothing lucky or magical about it.


Actually, there is something lucky about it, it was lucky that the boss' son/daughter/aunt/sister/cousin didn't need that training to ease on up into a better job. It was lucky that someone else didn't smile a little better or a little more often or have the chance to help a super with a flat tire or, or, or... 
Do you honestly believe that you were the only subordinate with a good attitude? Or if there were 2/3/4 openings that others weren't just as qualified? 
Please.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Oh, goodness. So MANY good posts - VocalLisa, ussa, jelun2, PoorPurl. Great work all!! EXCELLENT points, exquisitely made.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Knitry said:


> Oh, goodness. So MANY good posts - VocalLisa, ussa, jelun2, PoorPurl. Great work all!! EXCELLENT points, exquisitely made.


TY, Ma'am. We, or at least I, have missed you.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Good for you Knitry - couldn't use your words and find anything wrong with the posts I made correcting PoorPurl? So, instead, you come after me for stating I don't give a darn about grammar and punctuation on KP?


Well, I don't expect you to follow -- or care much -- or perhaps you won't even read this which would be fine with me. I just want the record to be a little straighter than this leaves it. I've bolded the part of your quote I consider projection. Your comment was aimed at Purl, but YOU were inaccurate in calling Purl's critique inaccurate, and so the bolded part ended up applying to you instead. See how that works??



> KPG QUOTE: I understand KP is not the place to be perfect and informal sentences are appropriate and typos expected, *but for someone claiming to know something and proving she doesn't is hilarious to me.*
> 
> KNITRY: Unbelievably, there you go projecting again!
> 
> Edited to add: Oh, I didn't notice at first that it's grammatically wrong too. How funny.


To further unbend that record, I found plenty wrong with your post, but saw no reason to go through it again. As for you stating that you "don't give a darn about grammar and punctuation on KP" -- if you did, I missed it, and could care less anyway.

IOW, you interpreted my post wrong 6 ways from Sunday. About what I'd expect, though.


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

Knitry said:


> To further unbend that record, I found plenty wrong with your post, but saw no reason to go through it again. As for you stating that you "don't give a darn about grammar and punctuation on KP" -- if you did, I missed it, and could care less anyway.
> 
> IOW, you interpreted my post wrong 6 ways from Sunday. About what I'd expect, though.


 :thumbup: 
I think she interprets LIFE wrong 6 ways from Sunday. I hope never to meet in person, someone like her. If I have....they were much smarter than she, as they kept their crazy ideas to themselves.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Knitry wrote:
One of the things I so despise about conservatism is the utter lack of understanding of human beings, and the belief that most humans have to be whipped into shape in one way or another (and too often literally, especially children) to get them to behave in honorable and admirable ways.

They do not believe that humans on their own have any ambition or if they do that it's shallow indeed and has to be imposed from outside through punitive laws and such. They don't believe humans are capable of any motivation. Or honesty or indeed any other positive quality.

IOW, spurred on by their church(es), they believe all humans, with the possible exception of themselves, are inherently weak, bad, evil, etc.

To me, this is the Original Sin of conservatism. It is so far off base it would be laughable were it not so damnably and unnecessarily tragic.

But, I'll say this. Humans in general tend to think most other humans are like themselves. So, either conservatives who buy into this flawed thinking have been seriously led astray by their churches and other authoritarian structures and institutions -- so much so they believe this about themselves -- or they really are the exception to the rules that most humans are basically good and conservatives really are bad, weak, untrustworthy, etc. by nature.

I hope I'm not being too naive and charitable to believe it's the former.

Poor Purl responded:
You put this so well. What have these people been taught to make them so dismissive of other human beings, so fearful of anything new or different? My cat is better-related socially than they are.
***************************************
Doesn't it have to be the shame? Shame and secrets, which we see people trying to pass on in part with the instructions of how to have a financially secure life, kill the spirit. Shame causes people to believe that they don't deserve better than the crumbs people are willing to drop for them. 
I could expound for hours, I know that I don't have to, though. 
You have all been over these thoughts and these feelings yourselves. You know.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Nussa said:


> :thumbup:
> I think she interprets LIFE wrong 6 ways from Sunday. I hope never to meet in person, someone like her. If I have....they were much smarter than she, as they kept their crazy ideas to themselves.


Good catch, Nussa.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> TY, Ma'am. We, or at least I, have missed you.


Why thank you. I've had sort of a busy day -- busier than some of my days, anyway. Had to put my beloved dog down this afternoon (one of 3). He and his brother (litter mate) were 15 years old this month. Beautiful, beautiful chow-lab mixes -- all black including tongue except their teeth and the whites of their eyes. They were very very good dogs too. We picked them up off the side of the interstate in June 1999.

So the 5 of us -- 3 humans and 2 remaining dogs -- are in mourning today.

Happily, the brother is still in pretty good condition and our sweet girl English Pointer is a bit younger -- though we have no idea how much younger since she was another rescue.

I'm doin' okay, but I really worry about how they will handle this. The two brothers were inseparable. They used to behave like one dog with 8 legs, totally mirroring each other's every move. They lost some of that over the years, but still relied on one another a lot.

Sigh.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Doesn't it have to be the shame? Shame and secrets, which we see people trying to pass on in part with the instructions of how to have a financially secure life, kill the spirit. Shame causes people to believe that they don't deserve better than the crumbs people are willing to drop for them.
> I could expound for hours, I know that I don't have to, though.
> You have all been over these thoughts and these feelings yourselves. You know.


Shame is certainly a large part, but why would people want to call attention to what they're ashamed of? There's a kind of obliviousness, which may be learned or may be born in them.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Knitry...

I'm doin' okay, but I really worry about how they will handle this. The two brothers were inseparable. They used to behave like one dog with 8 legs, totally mirroring each other's every move. They lost some of that over the years, but still relied on one another a lot. 

Sigh.

So sorry about that. It almost seems that it would be harder with other animals to worry over.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Poor Purl responded:
> You put this so well. What have these people been taught to make them so dismissive of other human beings, so fearful of anything new or different? My cat is better-related socially than they are.
> ***************************************
> Doesn't it have to be the shame? Shame and secrets, which we see people trying to pass on in part with the instructions of how to have a financially secure life, kill the spirit. Shame causes people to believe that they don't deserve better than the crumbs people are willing to drop for them.
> ...


I think that's very astute, jelun. I was going to respond that I thought it was being taught (over and over and over) that you are bad -- damnably bad (for eternity) -- unless you live like certain other people tell you, but your explanation certainly encompasses that because underneath everything is that shame, that sense of worthlessness or unworthiness.

John Bradshaw referred to such teachings as "spiritual abuse," and I agree wholeheartedly. He explained shame as "the belief that you ARE a mistake, not that you made a mistake."

It's VERY useful indoctrination that enables TPTB to keep people firmly in line -- disempowered is an even better term for it.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Knitry said:


> Why thank you. I've had sort of a busy day -- busier than some of my days, anyway. Had to put my beloved dog down this afternoon (one of 3). He and his brother (litter mate) were 15 years old this month. Beautiful, beautiful chow-lab mixes -- all black including tongue except their teeth and the whites of their eyes. They were very very good dogs too. We picked them up off the side of the interstate in June 1999.
> 
> So the 5 of us -- 3 humans and 2 remaining dogs -- are in mourning today.
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry, Knitry. It's always hard to lose a much-loved pet--and having to make the decision that "it's time" is heart-wrenching. He was a beautiful dog--can I ask what breed or breeds?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitry said:


> Why thank you. I've had sort of a busy day -- busier than some of my days, anyway. Had to put my beloved dog down this afternoon (one of 3). He and his brother (litter mate) were 15 years old this month. Beautiful, beautiful chow-lab mixes -- all black including tongue except their teeth and the whites of their eyes. They were very very good dogs too. We picked them up off the side of the interstate in June 1999.
> 
> So the 5 of us -- 3 humans and 2 remaining dogs -- are in mourning today.
> 
> ...


I'm very sorry for you. What a beautiful dog he was, and you obviously enjoyed him/them. But if dogs are anything like my cat, when her littermate died at 12, she took the opportunity to move into alpha-cat status and developed a voice. For 12 years she was silent, except when she hissed at her sister to keep her off my lap. She's now quiet only when she's asleep, which for an old cat is most of the time, thank goodness.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> So sorry about that. It almost seems that it would be harder with other animals to worry over.


Thank you, jelun. I don't know if it'll be harder or not. In one sense, the others can fill up some of the empty space. We also have a cat, btw. A gorgeous Tuxedo. And he's always happy to "fill up" just about any space you let him fill. LOL.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

soloweygirl said:


> Yet you liberals want to raise the minimum wage which will just keep them doing those same crappy jobs. What a way to destroy any ambition that individual had.


No, we want them to AT LEAST be able to be making a minimum wage if they're gonna be stuck with that job. Actually what I want is for them to at least be making a LIVING wage.

I mean seriously, no one's claiming that the crappy jobs won't exist. It's just that our society shouldn't be taking advantage of relatively powerless people by paying them near slave wages.

What conservatives want is for them to be stuck with that lousy job AND be paid crap for it. (_If you're gonna be stuck with a lousy job, you should at least be able to console yourself by knowing that the job allows you to at LEAST pay a modicum of bills with your pay check_) And what conservatives want is for people who WERE making a decent wage, to have no safety net so that they can hold out to find a better paying job that they're genuinely qualified for and instead be stuck with the crappier jobs.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Knitry said:


> I think that's very astute, jelun. I was going to respond that I thought it was being taught (over and over and over) that you are bad -- damnably bad (for eternity) -- unless you live like certain other people tell you, but your explanation certainly encompasses that because underneath everything is that shame, that sense of worthlessness or unworthiness.
> 
> John Bradshaw referred to such teachings as "spiritual abuse," and I agree wholeheartedly. He explained shame as "the belief that you ARE a mistake, not that you made a mistake."
> 
> It's VERY useful indoctrination that enables TPTB to keep people firmly in line -- disempowered is an even better term for it.


How had I forgotten John Bradshaw? Geez Louise.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I'm very sorry for you. What a beautiful dog he was, and you obviously enjoyed him/them. But if dogs are anything like my cat, when her littermate died at 12, she took the opportunity to move into alpha-cat status and developed a voice. For 12 years she was silent, except when she hissed at her sister to keep her off my lap. She's now quiet only when she's asleep, which for an old cat is most of the time, thank goodness.


I know what you mean, PP. We have two cats--and older grouchy male and a feisty young female--that I think would be delighted if the other was to disappear. The manage to coexist, more or less, but they're constantly sizing each other up and are quick to take advantage if the other is temporarily under the weather.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> Agreed. Have you ever noticed, if you personally know people who preach about other people's work ethic, they are often the VERY laziest and least talented people in the work place?
> 
> The same holds true for those who preach about "entitlements". It's almost ALWAYS the ones who complain about "big government" who have utilized government for their own self-interest to excess.
> 
> ...


Most of what you say is just untrue.

People that preach 'work ethic' are lazy. Not true

Who are the people that are living off the public dole and complaining about entitlements? That doesn't even make sense......unless they are complaining they still aren't getting their fair share of other people's money?

Blue states pay more than the Red states, is untrue. I am sure that you would get 4 Pinocchio's from the Texans that pay a huge amount in taxes, second behind California.

Vermont pays the least amount of money to the Federal Government, so are they more on the public dole than Virginia?

Please remember this is Obama's economy. If he were doing such a great job, we would have doubled the number of people on food stamps. Obama's economic plan has not worked, and has hurt the middle class. 1.5 million less people are working today than when Obama took office. Even with some job creation, we are not even close to adding jobs when we have not replenished the jobs lost under his watch.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

VocalLisa said:


> No, we want them to AT LEAST be able to be making a minimum wage if they're gonna be stuck with that job. Actually what I want is for them to at least be making a LIVING wage.
> 
> I mean seriously, no one's claiming that the crappy jobs won't exist. It's just that our society shouldn't be taking advantage of relatively powerless people by paying them near slave wages.
> 
> What conservatives want is for them to be stuck with that lousy job AND be paid crap for it. (_If you're gonna be stuck with a lousy job, you should at least be able to console yourself by knowing that the job allows you to at LEAST pay a modicum of bills with your pay check_) And what conservatives want is for people who WERE making a decent wage, to have no safety net so that they can hold out to find a better paying job that they're genuinely qualified for and instead be stuck with the crappier jobs.


Certainly anyone working 30+ hours a week should be able to feed themselves and house themselves even if it is with roomies. A worker should be able to afford to take the bus to work.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> Actually, there is something lucky about it, it was lucky that the boss' son/daughter/aunt/sister/cousin didn't need that training to ease on up into a better job. It was lucky that someone else didn't smile a little better or a little more often or have the chance to help a super with a flat tire or, or, or...
> Do you honestly believe that you were the only subordinate with a good attitude? Or if there were 2/3/4 openings that others weren't just as qualified?
> Please.


I see where you are going in your first paragraph with your or, or, or.... :lol: If you read my post you would have read that I said they did this for many of their employee's, ( tech training ) Also if you read my post I didn't say anything about an opening, this job was posted in the company and no one signed the post to take the job so they hired from the applicant's for the position. In other words no one that worked there wanted the position, the topic was 'crappy jobs' if you recall. It usually doesn't take this many words to get ones point across, certainly you can do better. I must go now and trim my bosses toe nails and wax his back hair.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

aw9358 said:


> You're very naughty - you and your nasty, bile-spewing, Liberal pig friends might be empresses, but you are dealing with a superhero or a goddess, if not the supreme being herself. I'm sure such blasphemy will be avenged, in this world or the next.


Oh, I'll freely admit I don't know how it works in the UK. However, here in the USA, pig Liberals can vote as they wish but liberal pigs cannot even register.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

VocalLisa said:


> But to try to fix our financial problems on the backs of those who can least afford it... is just disturbingly sick in my opinion.


Ooh, you better have a word with Obama then, because his plan is and has always been to pack more burdens on the backs of the middle class. You know, the ones who can least afford it.

You are spot-on! His plan is disturbingly sick in my opinion too.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> Agreed. Have you ever noticed, if you personally know people who preach about other people's work ethic, they are often the VERY laziest and least talented people in the work place?
> 
> The same holds true for those who preach about "entitlements". It's almost ALWAYS the ones who complain about "big government" who have utilized government for their own self-interest to excess.
> 
> ...


I hit search reply just so I could re-post this. It makes important points about so many important subjects.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Most of what you say is just untrue.
> 
> People that preach 'work ethic' are lazy. Not true
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> No, we want them to AT LEAST be able to be making a minimum wage if they're gonna be stuck with that job. Actually what I want is for them to at least be making a LIVING wage.
> 
> I mean seriously, no one's claiming that the crappy jobs won't exist. It's just that our society shouldn't be taking advantage of relatively powerless people by paying them near slave wages.
> 
> What conservatives want is for them to be stuck with that lousy job AND be paid crap for it. (_If you're gonna be stuck with a lousy job, you should at least be able to console yourself by knowing that the job allows you to at LEAST pay a modicum of bills with your pay check_) And what conservatives want is for people who WERE making a decent wage, to have no safety net so that they can hold out to find a better paying job that they're genuinely qualified for and instead be stuck with the crappier jobs.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knitry said:


> To further unbend that record, I found plenty wrong with your post, but saw no reason to go through it again. As for you stating that you "don't give a darn about grammar and punctuation on KP" -- if you did, I missed it, and could care less anyway.


Here we go! You found nothing wrong in my post which is precisely why you couldn't correct the record. Smart of you not to try.

Oh, and, Knitry? Look up "could care less" and learn how to fix *your* glaring mistake before speaking about my grammar again.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> I know what you mean, PP. We have two cats--and older grouchy male and a feisty young female--that I think would be delighted if the other was to disappear. The manage to coexist, more or less, but they're constantly sizing each other up and are quick to take advantage if the other is temporarily under the weather.


Cats are so much more human than dogs are. Dogs seem genuinely wanting to please. Cats just want what they can get.


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

Knitry said:


> I think that's very astute, jelun. I was going to respond that I thought it was being taught (over and over and over) that you are bad -- damnably bad (for eternity) -- unless you live like certain other people tell you, but your explanation certainly encompasses that because underneath everything is that shame, that sense of worthlessness or unworthiness.
> 
> John Bradshaw referred to such teachings as "spiritual abuse," and I agree wholeheartedly. He explained shame as "the belief that you ARE a mistake, not that you made a mistake."
> 
> It's VERY useful indoctrination that enables TPTB to keep people firmly in line -- disempowered is an even better term for it.


So, feeling disempowered is what makes them run off at the mouth the way they do?..... Interesting!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knitry said:


> Sigh.


Beautiful dog - It is sad you had to say good-bye today.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

galinipper said:


> Crappy jobs don't always turn out to be crappy. I worked a crappy job in my late 20's. I was happy to get the job.. I showed up everyday except for illness, was on time, didn't b1tch, smiled and greeted my supers and managment,the smile came from the heart, After 2 years they offered to pay for my tech training, it set the coarse for my career, they invested in many employees. I moved on after 11 years. What is low paying and crappy to some is an opportunity to others.


I think just about, if not literally, everyone understands the concept of entry-level jobs. As I doubt there's even one person here that hasn't had one at some point in their life.

That's not what anyone is talking about here.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

galinipper said:


> I see where you are going in your first paragraph with your or, or, or.... :lol: If you read my post you would have read that I said they did this for many of their employee's, ( tech training ) Also if you read my post I didn't say anything about an opening, this job was posted in the company and no one signed the post to take the job so they hired from the applicant's for the position. In other words no one that worked there wanted the position, the topic was 'crappy jobs' if you recall. It usually doesn't take this many words to get ones point across, certainly you can do better. I must go now and trim my bosses toe nails and wax his back hair.


I did read that it was for many. So maybe it had nothing to do with your sweet smile. 
The point is that not everyone can be promoted or trained in another type of skill. 
I have no desire to "do better" in my response to you. I was taking on the point that interested me. 
You turn me off with that condescending word placement.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitry, she's right about "could care less." But these days that's what everyone says, when it makes no logical sense. You *couldn't* care less (because you already don't care at all).


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Most of what you say is just untrue.
> 
> People that preach 'work ethic' are lazy. Not true
> 
> ...


I would have said what you did but you carried the burden for me - thanks! The majority of the post was factually untrue.


----------



## Lkholcomb (Aug 25, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> Certainly anyone working 30+ hours a week should be able to feed themselves and house themselves even if it is with roomies. A worker should be able to afford to take the bus to work.


I find this attitude that a person doing a menial job should be unsatisfied with their work and unable to pay bills disturbing. I wonder how many of all of our grandparents and great grandparents would be shamed by that attitude. I know my mil's father was a janitor and her mother a kitchen lady in the school. They were happy, able to support their family and even better her father was much loved in the school. Nowadays with this attitude that he would not have "tried to improve themselves" he would be looked down on. We need "menial workers" just as much, if not more than those college educated folks. I just wish our society would recognize the value in everybody, not just those with money and "things".


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

VocalLisa said:


> Yes, I think everyone understands the concept of entry-level jobs. That's not what anyone is talking about here.


Page 35....it was crappy jobs


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Cats are so much more human than dogs are. Dogs seem genuinely wanting to please. Cats just want what they can get.


HAHAHAAAA, ain't it the truth?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Knitry, she's right about "could care less." But these days that's what everyone says, when it makes no logical sense.


Wow, I'm impressed. You admit I am correct. Too bad you couldn't admit it for the points I explained to you on your errors for which I was also correct. Do you only point out others' mistakes but not admit your own?


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Cats are so much more human than dogs are. Dogs seem genuinely wanting to please. Cats just want what they can get.


I was jokingly going to say that cats sound like Republicans...lol. But I wouldn't want to be that cruel to such Nobel creatures. 
We had our cat Sammy for 21 yrs.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Knitry, she's right about "could care less." But these days that's what everyone says, when it makes no logical sense. You *couldn't* care less (because you already don't care at all).


It is what everyone has been saying and what anal retentive types have been squawking about for at least 55 years. 
One would think that those folks would get over it by now.
Neither, I...


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Wow, I'm impressed. You admit I am correct. Too bad you couldn't admit it for the points I explained to you on your errors for which I was also correct. Do you only point out others' mistakes but not admit your own?


You're beating that dead horse again...Remember what I suggested? Know when to quit. :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> It is what everyone has been saying and what anal retentive types have been squawking about for at least 55 years.
> One would think that those folks would get over it by now.
> Neither, I...


So because everyone does something that is blatantly and knowingly wrong, you go ahead and follow the crowd, huh?

You didn't even know it was incorrect until I pointed it out.

See that bridge over there .


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> I did read that it was for many. So maybe it had nothing to do with your sweet smile.
> The point is that not everyone can be promoted or trained in another type of skill.
> I have no desire to "do better" in my response to you. I was taking on the point that interested me.
> You turn me off with that condescending word placement.


The point was not about if a person can or cannot be trained or promoted in another type of skill.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Wow, I'm impressed. You admit I am correct. Too bad you couldn't admit it for the points I explained to you on your errors for which I was also correct. Do you only point out others' mistakes but not admit your own?


When you're right, you're right. You were wrong about the others, so there was nothing to admit. I often admit to being wrong, even to some of your gang. How about you?


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> So because everyone does something that is blatantly and knowingly wrong, you go ahead and follow the crowd, huh?
> 
> You didn't even know it was incorrect until I pointed it out.
> 
> See that bridge over there .


Oh-oh...she's starting to hallucinate! :XD:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> It is what everyone has been saying and what anal retentive types have been squawking about for at least 55 years.
> One would think that those folks would get over it by now.
> Neither, I...


As one of those anal-retentive types, I have only this to say: HAHAHAHAA


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Nussa said:


> I was jokingly going to say that cats sound like Republicans...lol. But I wouldn't want to be that cruel to such Nobel creatures.
> We had our cat Sammy for 21 yrs.


Actually, I see more resemblance between Republicans and dogs. Both groups fawn and jump all over their respective Alphas, then turn and present their bottoms for inspection (sorry, dog lovers!)


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

knitpresentgifts said:


> She said, "once" she was a copy editor. Once would be enough.
> 
> Hopefully she was no longer employed after the first round. She would have been fired if she worked for me.
> 
> ...


If ONLY your lack of expertise was merely grammatical. Sadly, unlike Knitry, your posts are replete with LOGICAL fallacies, both formal and informal. A problem Knitry, generally, does not have.

And in the end, THAT is what counts here. Or at least, that is what counts to those looking for intellectual rigor.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> So because everyone does something that is blatantly and knowingly wrong, you go ahead and follow the crowd, huh?
> 
> You didn't even know it was incorrect until I pointed it out.
> 
> See that bridge over there .


Well, she ought to. That's how languages develop and evolve and keep alive. (The grammar rules you applied to my message are dead ones.) Apparently she's been hearing people complain about it for 55 years, so she learned nothing from you.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

galinipper said:


> The point was not about if a person can or cannot be trained or promoted in another type of skill.


Then why tell the story?
You could have just detailed how happy you were to work for $1.25 or $2.10 or whatever. 
Honestly, I didn't think I was being that subtle, I don't care what your point was I was trying to make my point politely. 
It seems that is impossible with you.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Actually, I see more resemblance between Republicans and dogs. Both groups fawn and jump all over their respective Alphas, then turn and present their bottoms for inspection (sorry, dog lovers!)


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, and, Knitry? Look up "could care less" and learn how to fix *your* glaring mistake before speaking about my grammar again.


I'm scared. I have found a topic on which we agree. I have noticed this one many times. Just what does "could care less" mean? It makes no sense at all.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Well, she ought to. That's how languages develop and evolve and keep alive. (The grammar rules you applied to my message are dead ones.) Apparently she's been hearing people complain about it for 55 years, so she learned nothing from you.


LOL, thanks for figuring that out, Empress, it seems that someone was so intent on an insult she missed that little hint that I knew that having listened to my mother expound on it each and every time she heard someone use that phrase. 
LOL, that and use of the word "ain't" really sent her over the edge.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

aw9358 said:


> I'm scared. I have found a topic on which we agree. I have noticed this one many times. Just what does "could care less" mean? It makes no sense at all.


I must argue that point. 
One certainly could care less. most of us presume, generally through context a different meaning. 
Unless one is completely uninterested in a subject or idea "could care less" is possible.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> I'm scared. I have found a topic on which we agree. I have noticed this one many times. Just what does "could care less" mean? It makes no sense at all.


It scared me, too.

I like those cats in your new avatar, but I miss that beautiful, graceful picture of your daughter. How is she doing?


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Oh poo. I just looked at the pages I skipped over and really wish I hadn't said anything. However, nobody here would ever say "could care less". I'm sorry, but it does irk me as an English member of the pedantic class.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> As one of those anal-retentive types, I have only this to say: HAHAHAHAA


It is always a plus when we can laugh at ourselves. It is even better if you are laughing at the "Neither, I..." .


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> I must argue that point.
> One certainly could care less. most of us presume, generally through context a different meaning.
> Unless one is completely uninterested in a subject or idea "could care less" is possible.


Yes, one could care less. That would imply that one does care, maybe even too much, and therefore could lessen the amount of care.

Okay, I can't follow that myself. Sorry. Going in to dinner.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Well, she ought to. That's how languages develop and evolve and keep alive. (The grammar rules you applied to my message are dead ones.) Apparently she's been hearing people complain about it for 55 years, so she learned nothing from you.


LOL, and here I am talking about "could care less" when the problem is with "couldn't care less". 
Both of which I have avoided saying for years.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> When you're right, you're right. You were wrong about the others, so there was nothing to admit. I often admit to being wrong, even to some of your gang. How about you?


You are wrong about your errors that I corrected. You simply cannot admit it that I knew better than you and could justify same.

In answer to your question, yes, today, I admitted to words that I posted that were not accurate.

What holds you back, pride?


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

lovethelake said:


> Blue states pay more than the Red states, is untrue. I am sure that you would get 4 Pinocchio's from the Texans that pay a huge amount in taxes, second behind California.


Please review what I ACTUALLY wrote, _In general_, blue states pay more_ in federal taxes_ than they get back, and red states pay LESS than what they get back.

And "Red State Socialism" is well known. The numbers in this chart were compiled by taxfoundation.org and CONFIRMED as accurate by politifact.

32 states which receive more than they contribute, 27 states (84%) are REPUBLICAN. Of the 18 states which contribute more than they receive, 14 states (78%) are DEMOCRATIC.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Yes, one could care less. That would imply that one does care, maybe even too much, and therefore could lessen the amount of care.
> 
> Okay, I can't follow that myself. Sorry. Going in to dinner.


Enjoy :mrgreen:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Well, she ought to. That's how languages develop and evolve and keep alive. (The grammar rules you applied to my message are dead ones.) Apparently she's been hearing people complain about it for 55 years, so she learned nothing from you.


Considering you probably have 15-20 years on me, who do you think is more up-to-date on grammar and punctuation rules? Regardless of the fact that correct is correct and wrong is wrong.

The rules you think you know have never applied and are dead or nonexistent. You cannot quote any rules that you applied or justify your errors because the rules you use are your own.

Punctuation hasn't changed much and you got it wrong and cannot admit it. End of story.

Jelun doesn't learn from anyone, you included. Besides she claims she doesn't read my posts, so I guess she knows them through osmosis.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> It scared me, too.
> 
> I like those cats in your new avatar, but I miss that beautiful, graceful picture of your daughter. How is she doing?


To go off topic for a moment, those cats are mine and have taken over my spot on the new sofa. They are a Maine ****, her illegitimate son, both huge, and a very tiny and bossy Welsh farm cat.

Thank you for your lovely comment about my daughter. I have to admit that she is working at one of those crappy jobs (serving terrible food in a pub) while going to as many auditions as she can find. Obviously, it's her own fault for working hard at the dream she has had since the age of three... Sorry, it's quite late here and my birthday now, and I worry that she will never get the opportunity that I think she deserves to show the rest of the world how good she is. I am not going to pick the bones out of that grammatical mess.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

aw9358 said:


> I'm scared. I have found a topic on which we agree. I have noticed this one many times. Just what does "could care less" mean? It makes no sense at all.


Ask NJG - she used it yesterday, I believe. Or ask Damemary who fought with me that I was wrong several months ago when she used "could care less" too. Dame insisted she was correct; she was not.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> I must argue that point.
> One certainly could care less. most of us presume, generally through context a different meaning.
> Unless one is completely uninterested in a subject or idea "could care less" is possible.


I think you've hit it, Jelun. "I couldn't care less" is an angry and/or emphatic response--"I could care less" is generally said in a sarcastic tone. As long as the appropriate tone is used for each they both convey the same meaning.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

lovethelake said:


> Most of what you say is just untrue.
> 
> People that preach 'work ethic' are lazy. Not true


What I asked is if some people have noticed that to be the case. That's what I have noticed and I asked if others noticed that too. It's been my experience that the more people preach about work ethic, the less likely they are to be "hard workers". Sort of how the more people rile against homosexuality, the more likely they are to be latent homosexuals.



lovethelake said:


> Who are the people that are living off the public dole and complaining about entitlements? That doesn't even make sense......


That's true. It doesn't make sense. But then again, that's how hypocrites function. By chastising others for things they themselves are guilty of. There's a psychological term for it called "transference". Some people tend to attribute to others the very faults they have themselves.



lovethelake said:


> Please remember this is Obama's economy. If he were doing such a great job, we would have doubled the number of people on food stamps.


We are still reeling from the effects of the economy that Bush created. But, under Obama's economy we've been moving in the right direction. The difficulty and slowness of the recovery is in direct proportion to how severely Bush nearly brought us into a deep economic depression combined with the obstructionism and sabotage that has kept the Obama admin and Democrats from doing more for the economy.



lovethelake said:


> Obama's economic plan has not worked, and has hurt the middle class. 1.5 million less people are working today than when Obama took office.


No, this is what has happened to job growth since Obama took over:










The job losses were a direct result of the financial crash of 2008 that happened in the last 2 months of Bush's term.

Bush proverbially crapped all over our nation's lawn and now you want to complain about how quickly the Democrats have picked up the crap the Republicans left behind, while the Republicans keep hiding the shovel needed to complete the task and blaming Obama for not picking it up with his bare hands.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

aw9358 said:


> To go off topic for a moment, those cats are mine and have taken over my spot on the new sofa. They are a Maine ****, her illegitimate son, both huge, and a very tiny and bossy Welsh farm cat.
> 
> Thank you for your lovely comment about my daughter. I have to admit that she is working at one of those crappy jobs (serving terrible food in a pub) while going to as many auditions as she can find. Obviously, it's her own fault for working hard at the dream she has had since the age of three... Sorry, it's quite late here and my birthday now, and I worry that she will never get the opportunity that I think she deserves to show the rest of the world how good she is. I am not going to pick the bones out of that grammatical mess.


Happy Happy!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> To go off topic for a moment, those cats are mine and have taken over my spot on the new sofa. They are a Maine ****, her illegitimate son, both huge, and a very tiny and bossy Welsh farm cat.


Heehee--can any cat be of legitimate birth?



Happy birthday!


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Happy Happy!


To quote Basil Fawlty: "Happiness? I remember that". Ta, love.


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Considering you probably have 15-20 years on me, who do you think is more up-to-date on grammar and punctuation rules? Regardless of the fact that correct is correct and wrong is wrong.
> 
> The rules you think you know have never applied and are dead or nonexistent. You cannot quote any rules that you applied or justify your errors because the rules you use are your own.
> 
> ...


Well how about this then! Respect your elders!


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Considering you probably have 15-20 years on me, who do you think is more up-to-date on grammar and punctuation rules?


Well, since most if not nearly all the same grammatical rules we use today have been around for centuries, I would say the person who's been around to use them the longest would know them better.

Neither you or Poor Purl has done anything to dispel that assumption.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Nussa said:


> Well how about this then! Respect your elders!


Brilliant, Nussa!


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Heehee--can any cat be of legitimate birth?
> 
> 
> 
> Happy birthday!


Thanks very much. Well, I was going to find my posh cat a posh mate, but then I saw her under a one-eared tom in the pouring rain. That's where my Pete came from.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> I'm so sorry, Knitry. It's always hard to lose a much-loved pet--and having to make the decision that "it's time" is heart-wrenching. He was a beautiful dog--can I ask what breed or breeds?


Thanks so much, Susan.

The decision kinda made itself. He'd been slipping and slipping the past several months -- losing weight badly, and eating less and less. He ate virtually nothing the last 3 days. (And yes, we'd had him to the vet about all this.) This morning it was clear that he'd lost the use of his back legs. When I called the vet, she immediately said, "Well, then it's clearly time for the next process." We'd spoken just yesterday about the fact that euthanasia was on the horizon, "when his quality of life ...." So we knew immediately it was time.

Our vet at the time we acquired them said they were Chow / Black Lab mix. That gave them a territorial (Chow) but very sweet and docile with family (Lab) demeanor. Chows have black tongues and curled tails, which they have while Labs have webbed feet, which they have. I'm told that typically Chows don't like the water, but these boys _loved_ the water.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I'm very sorry for you. What a beautiful dog he was, and you obviously enjoyed him/them. But if dogs are anything like my cat, when her littermate died at 12, she took the opportunity to move into alpha-cat status and developed a voice. For 12 years she was silent, except when she hissed at her sister to keep her off my lap. She's now quiet only when she's asleep, which for an old cat is most of the time, thank goodness.


Wow, that's amazing. Cats are such odd creatures. But wonderful.

Thanks for your kind words. Yes, he was beautiful and his brother is too. People always remarked on them on those rare occasions when we had them out.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> Thanks very much. Well, I was going to find my posh cat a posh mate, but then I saw her under a one-eared tom in the pouring rain. That's where my Pete came from.


Ah, a sort of feline Lady and the Tramp. Awfully cute--it's hard to see much in the picture, but it looks Pete takes after his mum.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Beautiful dog - It is sad you had to say good-bye today.


Thank you.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Knitry, she's right about "could care less." But these days that's what everyone says, when it makes no logical sense. You *couldn't* care less (because you already don't care at all).


Yeah, you're right and she's right and I started to correct it, but -- truthfully, around here at least both are heard so frequently as totally interchangeable that it becomes one of those fine points hardly worth bothering with.

Mea culpa, mea culpa, mea culpa. Who cares.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Ah, a sort of feline Lady and the Tramp. Awfully cute--it's hard to see much in the picture, but it looks Pete takes after his mum.


I'm not very good with photos, and our living room is very dark at this time of year. Must do better.

Knitry, I just wanted to add my condolences to the rest. I know they're "only" animals, but we do feel the loss.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Knitry said:


> Thanks so much, Susan.
> 
> The decision kinda made itself. He'd been slipping and slipping the past several months -- losing weight badly, and eating less and less. He ate virtually nothing the last 3 days. (And yes, we'd had him to the vet about all this.) This morning it was clear that he'd lost the use of his back legs. When I called the vet, she immediately said, "Well, then it's clearly time for the next process." We'd spoken just yesterday about the fact that euthanasia was on the horizon, "when his quality of life ...." So we knew immediately it was time.
> 
> Our vet at the time we acquired them said they were Chow / Black Lab mix. That gave them a territorial (Chow) but very sweet and docile with family (Lab) demeanor. Chows have black tongues and curled tails, which they have while Labs have webbed feet, which they have. I'm told that typically Chows don't like the water, but these boys _loved_ the water.


Guess it must those Lab genes must have been dominant, at least where water was concerned!

Looking at your boys makes me think of Doogie, my brother's dog-- white fluffy body with four legs and a head protruding from the fuzz. No one's ever bothered to figure out what breeds his is--wonder if he's part chow?

Well, again I want to extend my condolences. I think it's nice, though, that you have fifteen years of memories to look back on as well as some photos. And the end sounded relatively easy and painless, which must have been a relief.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> Sorry, it's quite late here and my birthday now, and I worry that she will never get the opportunity that I think she deserves to show the rest of the world how good she is. I am not going to pick the bones out of that grammatical mess.


well Happy Birthday!!

And best wishes for your daughter' every success.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> Knitry, I just wanted to add my condolences to the rest. I know they're "only" animals, but we do feel the loss.


Thanks so much, AW.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> I think you've hit it, Jelun. "I couldn't care less" is an angry and/or emphatic response--"I could care less" is generally said in a sarcastic tone. As long as the appropriate tone is used for each they both convey the same meaning.


Not true - nothing you stated is accurate.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> No, we want them to AT LEAST be able to be making a minimum wage if they're gonna be stuck with that job. Actually what I want is for them to at least be making a LIVING wage.
> 
> I mean seriously, no one's claiming that the crappy jobs won't exist. It's just that our society shouldn't be taking advantage of relatively powerless people by paying them near slave wages.
> 
> What conservatives want is for them to be stuck with that lousy job AND be paid crap for it. (_If you're gonna be stuck with a lousy job, you should at least be able to console yourself by knowing that the job allows you to at LEAST pay a modicum of bills with your pay check_) And what conservatives want is for people who WERE making a decent wage, to have no safety net so that they can hold out to find a better paying job that they're genuinely qualified for and instead be stuck with the crappier jobs.


This was just so well stated I had to post it again.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Actually, I see more resemblance between Republicans and dogs. Both groups fawn and jump all over their respective Alphas, then turn and present their bottoms for inspection (sorry, dog lovers!)


Hmmmmmm, I hate to say it but you've got a point. Dogs are very much pack animals; so are Republicans.

It's often said about Democrats, otoh, that getting us organized is "like herding cats."

So there you have it.

I have been fascinated over the years with my dogs just how easily they adopt to routine. One of the best training tips I ever got was: you are ALWAYS training your dog (conversely: you are never NOT training your dog), so be consistent in your actions. Very good advice.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

VocalLisa said:


> Well, since most if not nearly all the same grammatical rules we use today have been around for centuries, I would say the person who's been around to use them the longest would know them better.
> 
> Neither you or Poor Purl has done anything to dispel that assumption.


Considering * your* mistakes, who are you to correct others? But I digress ...

I disagree; age nor use makes one wise of the rules or how to apply them. Age simply makes one older. I do agree that the rules haven't changed much and stated same. Poor Purl cannot and did not justify any of her rebuttals because the rules prove me correct.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Not true - nothing you stated is accurate.


Oh? I just looked it up. This from the English Stack Exchange (English Language and Usage):

Theres a close link between the stress pattern of I could care less and the kind that appears in certain sarcastic or self-deprecatory phrases that are associated with the Yiddish heritage and (especially) New York Jewish speech. Perhaps the best known is I should be so lucky!, in which the real sense is often I have no hope of being so lucky, a closely similar stress pattern with the same sarcastic inversion of meaning. Theres no evidence to suggest that I could care less came directly from Yiddish, but the similarity is suggestive. There are other American expressions that have a similar sarcastic inversion of apparent sense, such as Tell me about it!, which usually means Dont tell me about it, because I know all about it already. These may come from similar sources.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

susanmos2000 wrote:
I think you've hit it, Jelun. "I couldn't care less" is an angry and/or emphatic response--"I could care less" is generally said in a sarcastic tone. As long as the appropriate tone is used for each they both convey the same meaning.
****************************************

I just know that I am damned sick of grammar and some ****** ***** acting as if anything she knows or thinks she knows is of concern to any sane person on the planet.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> It is always a plus when we can laugh at ourselves. It is even better if you are laughing at the "Neither, I..." .


Doesn't that appear to be one of 9 Billion Names of God?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Knitry said:


> Hmmmmmm, I hate to say it but you've got a point. Dogs are very much pack animals; so are Republicans.
> 
> It's often said about Democrats, otoh, that getting us organized is "like herding cats."
> 
> ...


Absolutely. I haven't owned a dog for years, but it seems that any dog can turn mean if it's badly treated--but many also become so if firm and consistent discipline isn't part of their lives.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Doesn't that appear to be one of 9 Billion Names of God?


The only problem is that I have forgotten what the other 3 letters are.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Considering you probably have 15-20 years on me, who do you think is more up-to-date on grammar and punctuation rules? Regardless of the fact that correct is correct and wrong is wrong.
> 
> The rules you think you know have never applied and are dead or nonexistent. You cannot quote any rules that you applied or justify your errors because the rules you use are your own.
> 
> ...


Yes, I'm probably a lot older than you, but I never sit down to watch 3 hours of TV, and only recently have I not been working, and therefore keeping up with developments. I haven't ever not gone to school to take classes in some field or other - lately it's been linguistics and English lit., so I'm pretty up-to-date on language. I don't have to depend on my 6th-grade teacher's "rules."

Grammar isn't rules; I would suggest some good linguistics texts, but you wouldn't understand them. Try Noam Chomsky, maybe. That thing that you called a complete sentence was so obviously just part of a larger sentence that I didn't think it would be necessary to find citations, and I still don't think so. Try to remember: A sentence begins with a capital letter and ends with a period (or question mark or exclamation and now you're going to look up what other punctuation could be there, right?). If there's a capital letter, the sentence isn't over until the final punctuation, and if that's inside the parentheses, the sentence still isn't over.

This is the most boring conversation I've had recently, even though it's on my favorite topic. You have no idea how tedious you get, esp. when you insist you're right for no earthly reason. Why don't you just stick to insults? Those are usually dull as well, but you can claim expertise on that topic.

And (ooh, starting a sentence with "and") Jelun is bright enough to learn things on her own. She doesn't need my help, and she certainly doesn't need yours.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> To go off topic for a moment, those cats are mine and have taken over my spot on the new sofa. They are a Maine ****, her illegitimate son, both huge, and a very tiny and bossy Welsh farm cat.
> 
> Thank you for your lovely comment about my daughter. I have to admit that she is working at one of those crappy jobs (serving terrible food in a pub) while going to as many auditions as she can find. Obviously, it's her own fault for working hard at the dream she has had since the age of three... Sorry, it's quite late here and my birthday now, and I worry that she will never get the opportunity that I think she deserves to show the rest of the world how good she is. I am not going to pick the bones out of that grammatical mess.


Happy birthday, though it may be over by now, given the time difference.

Poor girl, wanting to be a dancer since the age of 3 and being kept from doing it.

My cats were the illegitimate offspring of a purebred Maine **** and a very smart one-night stand. My friend, who had bred the female twice and was hoping for one more litter, thought it was safe to let her go out, since she was still nursing the second litter. But no, the cat went out to cat around, and after a while there was a litter of 4 females, no two of whom looked alike. My two were at least the same color, though one has the coony long hair inherited from her mother and the other, short-haired, was smart as a whip. She's the picture in my avatar. I still miss her long speeches and constant questions and tapping my knee when she wanted my attention.

Enough! Again, happy birthday.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> And (ooh, starting a sentence with "and") Jelun is bright enough to learn things on her own. She doesn't need my help, and she certainly doesn't need yours.


TY, Empress, the one thing I am bright enough to know is that we are never too bright to stop needing the help and support of our fellow travelers. 
(((((((Empress Poor Purl)))))))


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> I think you've hit it, Jelun. "I couldn't care less" is an angry and/or emphatic response--"I could care less" is generally said in a sarcastic tone. As long as the appropriate tone is used for each they both convey the same meaning.


I never thought of them that way, but it sounds right. Once more, Susan to the rescue.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> No, this is what has happened to job growth since Obama took over:
> 
> The job losses were a direct result of the financial crash of 2008 that happened in the last 2 months of Bush's term.
> 
> Bush proverbially crapped all over our nation's lawn and now you want to complain about how quickly the Democrats have picked up the crap the Republicans left behind, while the Republicans keep hiding the shovel needed to complete the task and blaming Obama for not picking it up with his bare hands.


Wow, Lisa!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitry said:


> Yeah, you're right and she's right and I started to correct it, but -- truthfully, around here at least both are heard so frequently as totally interchangeable that it becomes one of those fine points hardly worth bothering with.
> 
> Mea culpa, mea culpa, mea culpa. Who cares.


The great Neither, I, apparently.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> The great Neither, I, apparently.


HAHAHAAA, perfect.


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

Bush proverbially crapped all over our nation's lawn and now you want to complain about how quickly the Democrats have picked up the crap the Republicans left behind, while the Republicans keep hiding the shovel needed to complete the task and blaming Obama for not picking it up with his bare hands.
VocalLisa


Very well put, VocalLisa. And in a form of English that KPG is an expert at......CRAP...... :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I never thought of them that way, but it sounds right. Once more, Susan to the rescue.


Thanks, but it really was Jelun who got us on the right track by suggesting that it had something to do with context and an interested/disinterested tone. Who would have guessed all this was tied to Yiddish/New York speech patterns?

Too bad KPG disappeared--I'd like to give her a ear-splitting Bronx cheer.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Someone is Going to Die


Actually, a lot of someones are going to die -- directly as a result of those criminally hardhearted governors who refused to expand Medicaid in their states, even though it would cost them NOTHING, leaving millions of the poorest STILL not covered by insurance.

Did the author cover that???

But then, plenty of people were dying under the old system, so what's the beef?


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Absolutely. I haven't owned a dog for years, but it seems that any dog can turn mean if it's badly treated--but many also become so if firm and consistent discipline isn't part of their lives.


It's been my experience, though I'm hardly an expert, that dogs are not, as a rule, innately mean or innately capable of turning mean. Even pit bulls, a breed I was greatly reluctant about, have won me over (with reservations).

So many endure all kinds of abuse and when given half the chance, turn into loving, loyal, grateful pets, apparently having totally forgetting (and forgiving) their maltreatment at human hands and trusting anew.

I rescued and re-homed 23 dogs (a couple of kittens among them) for a while when we lived in the country, and not only had they been abandoned, they all showed signs of having been abused as well. None of them had a mean bone in its body, or showed any capability for meanness. Each one still has a place in my heart, btw. What an amazing experience that was. Wish I could still do it.

Anyway, I'm not disagreeing with you at all. For all I know (non-expert here, remember), what you said is 100% correct. It's just not what I've seen or experienced and felt a need to say so.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Considering * your* mistakes, who are you to correct others? But I digress ...


I'm not pretending to be grammatically advanced.



knitpresentgifts said:


> I disagree;


You can disagree if you want. But, there really are no new grammatical rules with which to "keep up".

I could see if grammar was some new-fangled thing that "old people" have trouble learning like they might with technology or net lingo ie text/chat acronyms/abbreviations/short-hand. But that doesn't seem to be the case here, given the context.

But, any information that is been around for a while, _all other things being equal_, the odds are that someone older will have a better handle on grammar than a young person since they've been around longer and therefore are more "practiced" with it's use.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Knitry said:


> It's been my experience, though I'm hardly an expert, that dogs are not, as a rule, innately mean or innately capable of turning mean. Even pit bulls, a breed I was greatly reluctant about, have won me over (with reservations).
> 
> So many endure all kinds of abuse and when given half the chance, turn into loving, loyal, grateful pets, apparently having totally forgetting (and forgiving) their maltreatment at human hands and trusting anew.
> 
> ...


Please! I'm not an expert on dogs in the least--haven't owned one in years, as I mentioned before.

I think my very inexpert opinion that they need discipline comes from an incident that occurred when I was a child--my best friend's dog lunged out of its dog house and bit me on the bridge of the nose. No stitches necessary, thank goodness, but lots of blood, lots of tears, and a distinct feeling that any large-breed dog that jumps all over you spells trouble.

I'm much more at ease with smaller dogs--my mother purchased a Miniature Schnauzer sometime later, and that worked out OK. My sister's border collie mix, my brother's fuzzy white Chow (maybe) mix--no problems there, either. But large breeds still make me uneasy--especially when I see them charging down the sidewalk taking their owners for a walk.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> You can disagree if you want. But, there really are no new grammatical rules with which to "keep up".
> 
> I could see if grammar was some new-fangled thing that "old people" have trouble learning like they might with technology or net lingo ie text/chat acronyms/abbreviations/short-hand. But that doesn't seem to be the case here, given the context.
> 
> But, any information that is been around for a while, _all other things being equal_, the odds are that someone older will have a better handle on grammar than a young person since they've been around longer and therefore are more "practiced" with it's use.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Knitry said:


> Actually, a lot of someones are going to die -- directly as a result of those criminally hardhearted governors who refused to expand Medicaid in their states, even though it would cost them NOTHING, leaving millions of the poorest STILL not covered by insurance.
> 
> Did the author cover that???
> 
> But then, plenty of people were dying under the old system, so what's the beef?


Only to stray off the wobbly track a bit, it seems that someone may have died due to the Christie administration's revenge fiasco. 
MSNBC, that station nobody listens to, is reporting that a Ms. Kelly has stuck her lower appendage(s) all the way up to her thigh(s) in a great big pile of doggie dinner. 
Chris Christie, it seems, in the vernacular of some tough Joisey guys doesn't know whether to **** or go blind. [going to have to look that one up]
According to folks, who have a lot more savvy than I, he needs to act first thing tomorrow or we can stick a fork in him. 
Just to try to pretend to bring this into some kind of health care frame, it seems that some elderly woman lost her life after or while stuck in the traffic mess and these same people expect to see "Willie Horton ads" for the primary season in 2015. 
We know those Republicans love to hit below the belt.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Knitry said:


> Actually, a lot of someones are going to die -- directly as a result of those criminally hardhearted governors who refused to expand Medicaid in their states, even though it
> 
> duplicate, darn I wish they would fix this silly duplicate thing.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I also heard that someone employed by Christie made a crack about the kids stuck on the school busses.
Something about their parents being Buono voters.
That was crass.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

We may not be a group, but when we decide to team up we do pretty well.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Yes, we do!!


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Knitry said:


> Actually, a lot of someones are going to die -- directly as a result of those criminally hardhearted governors who refused to expand Medicaid in their states, even though it would cost them NOTHING, leaving millions of the poorest STILL not covered by insurance.
> 
> Did the author cover that???
> 
> But then, plenty of people were dying under the old system, so what's the beef?


Listen, the bottom line is this. Those people WOULD have healthcare if we were able to get through either a public option or a single payer system.

The reason those particular plans will no longer be allowed is that the bottom line is those specific plans were SCAMS.

Does anyone remember the book/movie "The Rainmaker"?

It's about a young lawyer who takes on a corrupt insurance company who would go into poorer neighborhoods selling SCAM health insurance to people. The insurance company would make it LOOK like people had good coverage... but when people ACTUALLY went to use the benefits. Patients would automatically be denied and the insurance company would refuse to pay people figuring they'd DIE before they'd be able to sue them for the coverage they deserved. (The scam the insurance company in the movie used was that they categorized bone marrow transplants needed to cure Lukemia "experimental"... even though it was not REALLY experimental and therefore denied him treatment.

These plans are SCAM plans. The ACA were phasing out these plans because they SHOULD be illegal because they are predators who look for vulnerable people who are desperate and take advantage of them. Those kinds of practices are illegal now.

So quite frankly these people only lost coverage they THINK they have. But 9 times out of 10, people would go to actually USE these plans, and they'd find there are all sorts of unreasonable hoops to jump through to try and get the companies to pay out, or they'll find there was so much legal-ease in the contract, they never ACTUALLY had the coverage they THOUGHT they had.

These people didn't lose coverage. They lost the ability to "choose" to be RIPPED OFF by a corrupt insurance company.

So if anyone dies because they don't have insurance, it won't be because of the ACA, because in all lilihood, whatever lifesaving treatment was needed... the insurance company would've found a way to get out of paying for it anyway.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

VocalLisa said:


> Listen, the bottom line is this. Those people WOULD have healthcare if we were able to get through either a public option or a single payer system.
> 
> The reason those particular plans will no longer be allowed is that the bottom line is those specific plans were SCAMS.
> 
> ...


They LIKED it, though. Just as they like the doctor who never makes any suggestions about care and just weighs them, does the BP, and sends them home for 3 or 6 months. <smh>


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Only to stray off the wobbly track a bit, it seems that someone may have died due to the Christie administration's revenge fiasco.
> MSNBC, that station nobody listens to, is reporting that a Ms. Kelly has stuck her lower appendage(s) all the way up to her thigh(s) in a great big pile of doggie dinner.
> Chris Christie, it seems, in the vernacular of some tough Joisey guys doesn't know whether to **** or go blind. [going to have to look that one up]
> According to folks, who have a lot more savvy than I, he needs to act first thing tomorrow or we can stick a fork in him.
> ...


I saw that on the news tonight. I was shocked & horrified that some of our elected officials have become so blatantly corrupt. 
I can't wait to see how this one plays out.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Nussa said:


> I saw that on the news tonight. I was shocked & horrified that some of our elected officials have become so blatantly corrupt.
> I can't wait to see how this one plays out.


It's just disgusting.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Not true - nothing you stated is accurate.


Who gives a damn? Really, in the big picture of life this is so unimportant! Give it a rest already! 
BTW you are wrong as usual.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Who gives a damn? Really, in the big picture of life this is so unimportant! Give it a rest already!
> BTW you are wrong as usual.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> I've read that book countless times--it's fantastic. It so reminded me of the situation in my college years when, in addition to carrying eighteen semester units, I had to take on three part-time jobs to make ends meet. It's such an inside look into the lives of the economically disadvantaged--living off stale donuts and soda crackers that can be scrounged from one's workplace, companies that treat their employees like prison inmates (mandatory drug tests, random purse and locker searches), work schedules that are made and altered at the whim of management.
> The section on Wal-Mart was especially fascinating--reading it might even change a conservatives mind about shopping there.


I'm going to catch up here and then start listening to Nickled and Dimed. What you've said makes me think I'll be reading about people who could be my children. It was easy to live well on $120 a month in the late 60's and I had the advantage of living in a commune for part of the time just after I left home where if I had $50 a month of my own I was rich because the commune supported all its members including, in my case, medical bills from being hit by a car and vet bills for my dog, Still, I think it will be interesting.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> Listen, the bottom line is this. Those people WOULD have healthcare if we were able to get through either a public option or a single payer system.
> 
> The reason those particular plans will no longer be allowed is that the bottom line is those specific plans were SCAMS.
> 
> ...


Very true, Lisa. But they will continue the rhetoric no matter what. The republicans will continue to waste our time and money trying to repeal the ACA again and again. One would think that after 41 times at failing to attain their goal, they would get the message. Talk about a waste of taxpayer money....
And You are right again. The Democrats have been cleaning up elephant poop for the last 30 years.
I liked the Rainmaker. One of my fav Grisham novels.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Nussa said:


> Well, if you have to do a crappy job, I'd say those people would sure be a lot happier if people like you didn't keep them from earning a living wage for doing it? The way to destroy ambition is to have a crappy job that pays so poorly you can't even conceive of ever being able to save enough money to go to college. Pay them more, than they can go to college. Now, you know how really stupid your logic is!


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Nussa said:


> I saw that on the news tonight. I was shocked & horrified that some of our elected officials have become so blatantly corrupt.
> I can't wait to see how this one plays out.


Maybe Christie will call in Big Tony, Little Tony, and Tony from around the block to bust some kneecaps.
For 5 minutes I actually liked the guy for his handling of Sandy. But after hearing that the disaster money didn't actually go to all who have been waiting, I changed my mind. Now, with the Bridge debaucle, this could ruin his bid for a presidential run.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Maybe Christie will call in Big Tony, Little Tony, and Tony from around the block to bust some kneecaps.
> For 5 minutes I actually liked the guy for his handling of Sandy. But after hearing that the disaster money didn't actually go to all who have been waiting, I changed my mind. Now, with the Bridge debaucle, this could ruin his bid for a presidential run.


Let's hope. I kind of like the guy too, at first. Compared to Cruz and those other GOP wackos he seemed like Mr. Moderate. But now? The more we hear about the guy the shaky his bid for President becomes. And his face! I know it shouldn't matter what a Presidential candidate looks like, but in Christie's case he looks, sounds, and acts like a the head of a political Machine.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

BrattyPatty said:


> Very true, Lisa. But they will continue the rhetoric no matter what. The republicans will continue to waste our time and money trying to repeal the ACA again and again. One would think that after 41 times at failing to attain their goal, they would get the message. Talk about a waste of taxpayer money....
> And You are right again. The Democrats have been cleaning up elephant poop for the last 30 years.
> I liked the Rainmaker. One of my fav Grisham novels.


Well, often these are the same people who think that Climate Change is a scam because we've had this latest cold snap in winter, that the world is only 6000 years old and that creationism is as valid and tested a theory as evolution. Some of them are also prone to call the Civil War", "The War of Northern Aggression". So let's face it, other than a few rare exceptions, we're not dealing with a particularly rational group.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I'm going to catch up here and then start listening to Nickled and Dimed. What you've said makes me think I'll be reading about people who could be my children. It was easy to live well on $120 a month in the late 60's and I had the advantage of living in a commune for part of the time just after I left home where if I had $50 a month of my own I was rich because the commune supported all its members including, in my case, medical bills from being hit by a car and vet bills for my dog, Still, I think it will be interesting.


I'm so glad you're listening to this book, Maid--I'm dying to discuss it in depth. If I remember correctly, she wrote it in the early 90s when "welfare reform" was the order of the day and the burning question was whether women being forced into the workplace could survive on pay of a waitress, a maid, or a Wal-Mart employee. Her experiences were riveting, and her acid tongue made for a really unique writing style.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Let's hope. I kind of like the guy too, at first. Compared to Cruz and those other GOP wackos he seemed like Mr. Moderate. But now? The more we hear about the guy the shaky his bid for President becomes. And his face! I know it shouldn't matter what a Presidential candidate looks like, but in Christie's case he looks, sounds, and acts like a the head of a political Machine.


He looks like he is 1 prime rib dinner away from a heart attack!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> I'm so glad you're listening to this book, Maid--I'm dying to discuss it in depth. If I remember correctly, she wrote it in the early 90s when "welfare reform" was the order of the day and the burning question was whether women being forced into the workplace could survive on pay of a waitress, a maid, or a Wal-Mart employee. Her experiences were riveting, and her acid tongue made for a really unique writing style.


Susan who is the author of this book? It sounds like one that I would like to read.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You're scaring me.



susanmos2000 said:


> No question about it, Aw. The proper chastisement for defying the Great I Am? Probably to kneel at her feet while she dons those red Pradas, then stripes my back with lashes from that loathsome mile-long tongue.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Sorry. I'm losing track of who's who and what's a joke.



aw9358 said:


> I do apologise - I didn't realise it was mandatory to signpost a joke. A lesson well learned. Have a wonderful day yourself.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I curtsy to you Lady Purl. Glad someone's glad to see me.



Poor Purl said:


> Empress Dame, welcome back! Of course we have royalty: here you are.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Considering * your* mistakes, who are you to correct others? But I digress ...
> 
> I disagree; age nor use makes one wise of the rules or how to apply them. Age simply makes one older. I do agree that the rules haven't changed much and stated same. Poor Purl cannot and did not justify any of her rebuttals because the rules prove me correct.


You're certainly consistent with the "rules." To quote Ralph Waldo Emerson, "A foolish consistency is the hobgoblin of little minds."

The purpose of language is to communicate, and whatever rules you follow should facilitate that. Maybe you should rethink "age nor use makes one wise of the rules or how to apply them." This might be one place to use "neither."

And now indeed end of story. You can dance around all you want, singing about how you found mistakes of mine. If you like to think so, please yourself. I'm sure you often do, anyway.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

KPG, such nonsense. Please keep it to yourself. Don't you have anything interesting to say? You really don't have to say anything at all.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Susan who is the author of this book? It sounds like one that I would like to read.


It's called _Nickel and Dimed: On (Not) Getting By In America_ by Barbara Ehrenreich. As you can tell I'm wildly enthusiastic about the book and so glad that some of the liberals ladies have or are planning to read it. Her observations and analysis of the low wage job situation are spot on.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Oh? I just looked it up. This from the English Stack Exchange (English Language and Usage):
> 
> Theres a close link between the stress pattern of I could care less and the kind that appears in certain sarcastic or self-deprecatory phrases that are associated with the Yiddish heritage and (especially) New York Jewish speech. Perhaps the best known is I should be so lucky!, in which the real sense is often I have no hope of being so lucky, a closely similar stress pattern with the same sarcastic inversion of meaning. Theres no evidence to suggest that I could care less came directly from Yiddish, but the similarity is suggestive. There are other American expressions that have a similar sarcastic inversion of apparent sense, such as Tell me about it!, which usually means Dont tell me about it, because I know all about it already. These may come from similar sources.


So the distinction you made before was essentially correct. I've never heard of the English Stack Exchange. It looks like something I'm going to be looking at often.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Yet you liberals want to raise the minimum wage which will just keep them doing those same crappy jobs. What a way to destroy any ambition that individual had.


They either have ambition and follow it or they don't. It doesn't correlate with a crappy job. How elitist.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

damemary said:


> You're scaring me.


It's a scary picture indeed, Dame!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Knitry said:


> Why thank you. I've had sort of a busy day -- busier than some of my days, anyway. Had to put my beloved dog down this afternoon (one of 3). He and his brother (litter mate) were 15 years old this month. Beautiful, beautiful chow-lab mixes -- all black including tongue except their teeth and the whites of their eyes. They were very very good dogs too. We picked them up off the side of the interstate in June 1999.
> 
> So the 5 of us -- 3 humans and 2 remaining dogs -- are in mourning today.
> 
> ...


So sorry to read about your dog. A good dog is a treasure indeed. my BFF is blind and has been using guide dogs since we were both 19. Her current, relatively new, dog is a black lab, female, named Sunny and she really is a sunny girl and excellent guide dog.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> The only problem is that I have forgotten what the other 3 letters are.


As I recall, there were none. It was just "Neither, I," followed by something that had no relation to it.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> It would at least allow that individual to live a decent life outside of work. You prefer the misery to be total?
> 
> And if a person were making enough to work at just one job rather than two or three, s/he may have time to do all the training you seem to think everyone needs.


Case in point: DIL started as wait staff in casual dining and now an area director for 6 stores in Dallas. Six figure salary with bonus, has a $300,000 condo and drives a Mercedes and she is not yet 40. Did pretty well for starting at a crappy minimum wage job.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> Case in point: DIL started as wait staff in casual dining and now an area director for 6 stores in Dallas. Six figure salary with bonus, has a $300,000 condo and drives a Mercedes and she is not yet 40. Did pretty well for starting at a crappy minimum wage job.


Yes, she did!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitry said:


> Actually, a lot of someones are going to die -- directly as a result of those criminally hardhearted governors who refused to expand Medicaid in their states, even though it would cost them NOTHING, leaving millions of the poorest STILL not covered by insurance.
> 
> Did the author cover that???
> 
> But then, plenty of people were dying under the old system, so what's the beef?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> Well, often these are the same people who think that Climate Change is a scam because we've had this latest cold snap in winter, that the world is only 6000 years old and that creationism is as valid and tested a theory as evolution. Some of them are also prone to call the Civil War", "The War of Northern Aggression". So let's face it, other than a few rare exceptions, we're not dealing with a particularly rational group.


Hmmm, rational never came to mind lol!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Just went to see "Philomena" today. I recommend it. There is a great quote in the restaurant.



jelun2 said:


> I am not sure why, the first (?)segment resonated with me, she worked as a waitress and lived in a trailer park or something not very substantial I am not sure why as I never worked as a server, I always figured some customer would do something I didn't like and I would dump a bowl of soup in someone's lap.
> We really do not display any respect for those who get paid to make us feel like royalty. I don't get it.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitry said:


> It's been my experience, though I'm hardly an expert, that dogs are not, as a rule, innately mean or innately capable of turning mean. Even pit bulls, a breed I was greatly reluctant about, have won me over (with reservations).
> 
> So many endure all kinds of abuse and when given half the chance, turn into loving, loyal, grateful pets, apparently having totally forgetting (and forgiving) their maltreatment at human hands and trusting anew.
> 
> ...


What an amazing person you are. I want to go to your church, because you practice what you preach.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> You're certainly consistent with the "rules." To quote Ralph Waldo Emerson, "A foolish consistency is the hobgoblin of little minds."
> 
> The purpose of language is to communicate, and whatever rules you follow should facilitate that. Maybe you should rethink "age nor use makes one wise of the rules or how to apply them." This might be one place to use "neither."
> 
> And now indeed end of story. You can dance around all you want, singing about how you found mistakes of mine. If you like to think so, please yourself. I'm sure you often do, anyway.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Knitry said:


> Why thank you. I've had sort of a busy day -- busier than some of my days, anyway. Had to put my beloved dog down this afternoon (one of 3). He and his brother (litter mate) were 15 years old this month. Beautiful, beautiful chow-lab mixes -- all black including tongue except their teeth and the whites of their eyes. They were very very good dogs too. We picked them up off the side of the interstate in June 1999.
> 
> So the 5 of us -- 3 humans and 2 remaining dogs -- are in mourning today.
> 
> ...


So very sorry to hear your news. I know your heart is heavy. Shining on you and your family.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Yes, she did!


I'm trying to devise a way to steal her car!!!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> Just went to see "Philomena" today. I recommend it. There is a great quote in the restaurant.


Dame, what is Philomena about?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Please! I'm not an expert on dogs in the least--haven't owned one in years, as I mentioned before.
> 
> I think my very inexpert opinion that they need discipline comes from an incident that occurred when I was a child--my best friend's dog lunged out of its dog house and bit me on the bridge of the nose. No stitches necessary, thank goodness, but lots of blood, lots of tears, and a distinct feeling that any large-breed dog that jumps all over you spells trouble.
> 
> I'm much more at ease with smaller dogs--my mother purchased a Miniature Schnauzer sometime later, and that worked out OK. My sister's border collie mix, my brother's fuzzy white Chow (maybe) mix--no problems there, either. But large breeds still make me uneasy--especially when I see them charging down the sidewalk taking their owners for a walk.


My son has disliked dogs ever since, on the way home from nursery school, a dog took a bite out of my son's cookie. Okay, not as serious as a nose-bite.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Who gives a damn? Really, in the big picture of life this is so unimportant! Give it a rest already!
> BTW you are wrong as usual.


As if she could (or would) prove it.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Cats are so much more human than dogs are. Dogs seem genuinely wanting to please. Cats just want what they can get.


I've got two old cats and am not looking forward to losing either of them. They're pretty good friends of mine. I'd love to have a dog, too. Dogs make damn fine friends, just in a different way than cats.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Only to stray off the wobbly track a bit, it seems that someone may have died due to the Christie administration's revenge fiasco.
> MSNBC, that station nobody listens to, is reporting that a Ms. Kelly has stuck her lower appendage(s) all the way up to her thigh(s) in a great big pile of doggie dinner.
> Chris Christie, it seems, in the vernacular of some tough Joisey guys doesn't know whether to **** or go blind. [going to have to look that one up]
> According to folks, who have a lot more savvy than I, he needs to act first thing tomorrow or we can stick a fork in him.
> ...


I'd hate to be anywhere near below Christie's belt.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> I'm trying to devise a way to steal her car!!!


It's always good to hear a success story like that. My daughter works retail in the mall. Her dream is to open her own boutique one day. She is taking classes for business and business admin at night online with Rasmussen.
She is taking in all of the business practices of the store she is employed by. She was promoted to Asst manager and will be eligible to take over as manager in June.
I told her to keep that dream alive and learn all she can where she is now even though it isn't the job of her dreams.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Well put. I agree completely. Thanks for sharing.



VocalLisa said:


> Agreed. Have you ever noticed, if you personally know people who preach about other people's work ethic, they are often the VERY laziest and least talented people in the work place?
> 
> The same holds true for those who preach about "entitlements". It's almost ALWAYS the ones who complain about "big government" who have utilized government for their own self-interest to excess.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Knitry said:


> Oh, goodness. So MANY good posts - VocalLisa, ussa, jelun2, PoorPurl. Great work all!! EXCELLENT points, exquisitely made.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I'd hate to be anywhere near below Christie's belt.


Can Christie even find his belt?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. You must have a welcoming home. Rescues reward us in so many ways.



Knitry said:


> Why thank you. I've had sort of a busy day -- busier than some of my days, anyway. Had to put my beloved dog down this afternoon (one of 3). He and his brother (litter mate) were 15 years old this month. Beautiful, beautiful chow-lab mixes -- all black including tongue except their teeth and the whites of their eyes. They were very very good dogs too. We picked them up off the side of the interstate in June 1999.
> 
> So the 5 of us -- 3 humans and 2 remaining dogs -- are in mourning today.
> 
> ...


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

jelun2 said:


> LOL, thanks for figuring that out, Empress, it seems that someone was so intent on an insult she missed that little hint that I knew that having listened to my mother expound on it each and every time she heard someone use that phrase.
> LOL, that and use of the word "ain't" really sent her over the edge.


My Dad had a thing about the proper use of the words "done" and "finished". Dinner is "done". I'm "finished" with my homework. Got that drilled into my DNA now...


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> Case in point: DIL started as wait staff in casual dining and now an area director for 6 stores in Dallas. Six figure salary with bonus, has a $300,000 condo and drives a Mercedes and she is not yet 40. Did pretty well for starting at a crappy minimum wage job.


I'd say that's doing well. I suspect, however, she has some qualities that her employers have found useful.

A real Horatio (or whatever the feminine form is) Alger story.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> My Dad had a thing about the proper use of the words "done" and "finished". Dinner is "done". I'm "finished" with my homework. Got that drilled into my DNA now...


Funny how those things they have taught us are still embedded in our minds today. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Did I miss Knitprestngifts' latest response to my question? I'll repost below for clarity:



VocalLisa said:


> knitpresentgifts said:
> 
> 
> > It is not my responsibility to explain to you that which is easily understood with the data provided.
> ...


.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Just went to see "Philomena" today. I recommend it. There is a great quote in the restaurant.


Is it anything like the restaurant quote in "When Harry Met Sally"?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I've got two old cats and am not looking forward to losing either of them. They're pretty good friends of mine. I'd love to have a dog, too. Dogs make damn fine friends, just in a different way than cats.


I also have 2 cats. 1 was rescued from the Humane Society and the other from a farm. They are part of the family and I can only imagine how sad I would be if I had to put one of them down.
Knitry, you have my sincere sympathy. Sending virtual hugs your way.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Bravo! Well put. If only those looking for 'intellectual rigor' could meet and discuss in peace.



VocalLisa said:


> If ONLY your lack of expertise was merely grammatical. Sadly, unlike Knitry, your posts are replete with LOGICAL fallacies, both formal and informal. A problem Knitry, generally, does not have.
> 
> And in the end, THAT is what counts here. Or at least, that is what counts to those looking for intellectual rigor.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> Bravo! Well put. If only those looking for 'intellectual rigor' could meet and discuss in peace.


We are doing that right now, dame. Pleasant, isn't it? :thumbup:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

VocalLisa said:


> Well, since most if not nearly all the same grammatical rules we use today have been around for centuries, I would say the person who's been around to use them the longest would know them better.
> 
> Neither you or Poor Purl has done anything to dispel that assumption.


That's "*Neither* you *nor* Poor Purl..." "Either" and "or" belong together and "neither" and "nor" go together, too. Either I am imagining things or I've remarked about grammar. Neither you nor I will ever figure out why I remarked about grammar.    :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Can Christie even find his belt?


Can Christie even buckle his belt?

I've never liked him. He's a bully, and I think that's why some of his constituents vote for him: he's *their* bully.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Knitry said:


> Yeah, you're right and she's right and I started to correct it, but -- truthfully, around here at least both are heard so frequently as totally interchangeable that it becomes one of those fine points hardly worth bothering with.
> 
> Mea culpa, mea culpa, mea culpa. Who cares.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> My Dad had a thing about the proper use of the words "done" and "finished". Dinner is "done". I'm "finished" with my homework. Got that drilled into my DNA now...


Something new from you to think about. Is dinner done when it's ready to serve? If so, then at the end of the meal it must be finished. And you can't be finished with your homework unless you've done it.

In other words, I don't get the distinction.

This question came up at dinner tonight: Is there a difference between "large" and "big"? They're obviously derived from different languages, but are they used differently (other than in Small, Medium, Large)?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> That's "*Neither* you *nor* Poor Purl..." "Either" and "or" belong together and "neither" and "nor" go together, too. Either I am imagining things or I've remarked about grammar. Neither you nor I will ever figure out why I remarked about grammar.    :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Most interesting comment on the subject.



susanmos2000 said:


> Oh? I just looked it up. This from the English Stack Exchange (English Language and Usage):
> 
> Theres a close link between the stress pattern of I could care less and the kind that appears in certain sarcastic or self-deprecatory phrases that are associated with the Yiddish heritage and (especially) New York Jewish speech. Perhaps the best known is I should be so lucky!, in which the real sense is often I have no hope of being so lucky, a closely similar stress pattern with the same sarcastic inversion of meaning. Theres no evidence to suggest that I could care less came directly from Yiddish, but the similarity is suggestive. There are other American expressions that have a similar sarcastic inversion of apparent sense, such as Tell me about it!, which usually means Dont tell me about it, because I know all about it already. These may come from similar sources.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> Did I miss Knitprestngifts' latest response to my question? I'll repost below for clarity:
> 
> .


Nope, she won't answer those questions because that would show her as she really is. Besides, how can she be snide about those questions?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

jelun2 said:


> susanmos2000 wrote:
> I think you've hit it, Jelun. "I couldn't care less" is an angry and/or emphatic response--"I could care less" is generally said in a sarcastic tone. As long as the appropriate tone is used for each they both convey the same meaning.
> ****************************************
> 
> I just know that I am damned sick of grammar and some ****** ***** acting as if anything she knows or thinks she knows is of concern to any sane person on the planet.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: As usual, Jelun, the perfect answer.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> That's "*Neither* you *nor* Poor Purl..." "Either" and "or" belong together and "neither" and "nor" go together, too. Either I am imagining things or I've remarked about grammar. Neither you nor I will ever figure out why I remarked about grammar.    :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


And nobody will ever figure out why you remarked about it to KPG. Or, in fact, why I did.

Editing: it wasn't to KPG - sorry, and I especially apologize to VocalLisa, who makes so much sense that her grammar fades into the background.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Yes, I'm probably a lot older than you, but I never sit down to watch 3 hours of TV, and only recently have I not been working, and therefore keeping up with developments. I haven't ever not gone to school to take classes in some field or other - lately it's been linguistics and English lit., so I'm pretty up-to-date on language.
> 
> Grammar isn't rules; I would suggest some good linguistics texts, but you wouldn't understand them. Try Noam Chomsky, maybe. That thing that you called a complete sentence was so obviously just part of a larger sentence that I didn't think it would be necessary to find citations, and I still don't think so. Try to remember: A sentence begins with a capital letter and ends with a period (or question mark or exclamation and now you're going to look up what other punctuation could be there, right?). If there's a capital letter, the sentence isn't over until the final punctuation, and if that's inside the parentheses, the sentence still isn't over.
> 
> ...


Oh, Purl, Im going to refuse to insult you properly as requested, because Im willing to leave you the one thing you do tediously well.

How unfortunate you have spent the better part of your life, time and money to educate yourself through three careers, and to have failed so miserably. Perhaps now would be a good time to put your feet up to find solace and enjoyment and even gain some new skill sets watching your TV rather than continue being condescending and ugly to others.

Here are some things Ive learned that you might like to consider as part of your studies:
1) proper sentence structure and punctuation
2) the principles and *rules* of grammar
3) recognizing a complete sentence
4) parentheses enclose and, therefore, are a *pair*, otherwise they are of no relevance
(So funny; I assumed one who claims a PHD in Mathematics would know this, but even you have not proved me wrong.)

5) to learn from others and admit my mistakes
6) justify my opinion

Ill now divorce you from this topic and blame our religious differences; you believe you are _God_, and I dont.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Thanks, but it really was Jelun who got us on the right track by suggesting that it had something to do with context and an interested/disinterested tone. Who would have guessed all this was tied to Yiddish/New York speech patterns?
> 
> Too bad KPG disappeared--I'd like to give her a ear-splitting Bronx cheer.


Can everyone say "colloquialisms have their own rules"?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm still getting up to speed. I truly don't know how to respond to the foolishness. I must say though that the group of friends met here makes it all worthwhile. I am most grateful. Hail, hail the gang's all here.



jelun2 said:


> We may not be a group, but when we decide to team up we do pretty well.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

VocalLisa said:


> You can disagree if you want. But, there really are no new grammatical rules with which to "keep up".


Try reading again what I wrote and why I said I disagreed because I said the same thing you just repeated.

Also, don't tell PoorPurl grammar has no rules; she'll slam you right quick like.



VocalLisa said:


> But, any information that is been around for a while, _all other things being equal_, the odds are that someone older will have a better handle on grammar than a young person since they've been around longer and therefore are more "practiced" with it's use.


Again, I'll disagree. If an older and, therefore, more experienced person (your words) never learned the rules correctly, forgot them, dismissed them, or doesn't apply them, that person has no better "handle" on grammar than another.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Excellent.



VocalLisa said:


> Listen, the bottom line is this. Those people WOULD have healthcare if we were able to get through either a public option or a single payer system.
> 
> The reason those particular plans will no longer be allowed is that the bottom line is those specific plans were SCAMS.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Bravo Patty!



BrattyPatty said:


> Who gives a damn? Really, in the big picture of life this is so unimportant! Give it a rest already!
> BTW you are wrong as usual.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Funny how those things they have taught us are still embedded in our minds today. :thumbup: :thumbup:


There are some various and amusing things my Dad did or cared about that I won't try to list, but I feel good when I remember them. Speaking about menial jobs, my Dad was a Stationery Engineer which is pretty much what it sounds like. He worked on all the systems in buildings that can't be moved into the repair shop. It's a very highly skilled job. However, one does not dress in a suit to do it. My Dad was often assumed to be the janitor and gave a few people a very big surprise.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Romney has class, the jerks on that network have none. Who, but the clueless and classless, watch MSNBC anyway?


The smart ones who avoid Fox News


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> I also have 2 cats. 1 was rescued from the Humane Society and the other from a farm. They are part of the family and I can only imagine how sad I would be if I had to put one of them down.
> Knitry, you have my sincere sympathy. Sending virtual hugs your way.


I adopted one of my cats from a Humane Society shelter and he brought the other one home and said "She just followed me, Mom. Can I keep her?" I said yes.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, Purl, Im going to refuse to insult you properly as requested, because Im willing to leave you the one thing you do tediously well.
> 
> How unfortunate you have spent the better part of your life, time and money to educate yourself through three careers, and to have failed so miserably. Perhaps now would be a good time to put your feet up to find solace and enjoyment and even gain some new skill sets watching your TV rather than continue being condescending and ugly to others.
> 
> ...


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: That's too funny! Obviuosly not to be taken seriously. KPG has always had a God complex.
Too bad she is yesterday's news about to be thrown in the trash can. More drivel that nobody cares about.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

An Irish lady has lived in shame and sorrow for 50 years wondering about her son who was born illegitimately in a Catholic home for unwed mothers. I don't want to spoil too much of the story. Judy Dench stars as the Irish woman.

It brings to mind thoughts of shame, devotion, faith and longing. So much to consider.

It's not all dark either. Go take a look and let me know what you think.



BrattyPatty said:


> Dame, what is Philomena about?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Something new from you to think about. Is dinner done when it's ready to serve? If so, then at the end of the meal it must be finished. And you can't be finished with your homework unless you've done it.
> 
> In other words, I don't get the distinction.
> 
> This question came up at dinner tonight: Is there a difference between "large" and "big"? They're obviously derived from different languages, but are they used differently (other than in Small, Medium, Large)?


I confess I never understood why my Dad was so hot about how to use "done" and 'finished". 
Dinner was ready when it was done cooking. 
We were finished eating it when our plates were clean. 
It's time to start your homework 
I'm finished with my homework.

Large and big? A good question. I've just written two fragments of sentences and don't feel bad about it at all.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

damemary said:


> An Irish lady has lived in shame and sorrow for 50 years wondering about her son who was born illegitimately in a Catholic home for unwed mothers. I don't want to spoil too much of the story. Judy Dench stars as the Irish woman.
> 
> It brings to mind thoughts of shame, devotion, faith and longing. So much to consider.
> 
> It's not all dark either. Go take a look and let me know what you think.


Oh, Dame Judy is one of my favorite actresses of all time. Love her!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I adopted one of my cats from a Humane Society shelter and he brought the other one home and said "She just followed me, Mom. Can I keep her?" I said yes.


My daughter sort of Shanghai'd us with the little tabby/Main **** from the farm. I love my kitties and don't want to ever lose them. When I have a Fibro flare up, they are right beside me on the bed and don't leave. They take very good care of us


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

"I'll have the same thing she's having," referring to the faked orgasm?

Philomena just chastises the journalist for putting down the waitress who is trying to be helpful. Something like 'Don't be rude. You met her while you're up. You may meet her again when you're on the way down.'



Poor Purl said:


> Is it anything like the restaurant quote in "When Harry Met Sally"?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> Oh, Dame Judy is one of my favorite actresses of all time. Love her!


Ok, that rings a bell. I too admire Dame Judy as an actress.


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Again, I'll disagree. If an older and, therefore, more experienced person (your words) never learned the rules correctly, forgot them, dismissed them, or doesn't apply them, that person has no better "handle" on grammar than another.


 Well, how sanctimonious of you. :roll:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It is very satisfying.



BrattyPatty said:


> We are doing that right now, dame. Pleasant, isn't it? :thumbup:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> And nobody will ever figure out why you remarked about it to KPG. Or, in fact, why I did.
> 
> Editing: it wasn't to KPG - sorry, and I especially apologize to VocalLisa, who makes so much sense that her grammar fades into the background.


About that editing you did, I bet KPG will read what I said so it's OK with me if it seems I posted it to her. I wonder what fault she will find in what I said.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> An Irish lady has lived in shame and sorrow for 50 years wondering about her son who was born illegitimately in a Catholic home for unwed mothers. I don't want to spoil too much of the story. Judy Dench stars as the Irish woman.
> 
> It brings to mind thoughts of shame, devotion, faith and longing. So much to consider.
> 
> It's not all dark either. Go take a look and let me know what you think.


I think that I will go see it this weekend. It's my turn to choose the movie.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Nussa said:


> Well, how sanctimonious of you. :roll:


So what else is new?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Must be your wonderful sense of humor.



MaidInBedlam said:


> That's "*Neither* you *nor* Poor Purl..." "Either" and "or" belong together and "neither" and "nor" go together, too. Either I am imagining things or I've remarked about grammar. Neither you nor I will ever figure out why I remarked about grammar.    :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Can everyone say "colloquialisms have their own rules"?


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> Oh, Dame Judy is one of my favorite actresses of all time. Love her!


She is one of my favorites as well. I'm a big fan of British comedy. That's where I first saw her. In the British romantic sitcom, As Time Goes By. So funny. :thumbup:


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

MaidInBedlam said:


> That's "*Neither* you *nor* Poor Purl..." "Either" and "or" belong together and "neither" and "nor" go together, too. Either I am imagining things or I've remarked about grammar. Neither you nor I will ever figure out why I remarked about grammar.    :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


It was neither a grammatical nor a spelling error, just a typo. :lol:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Nussa said:


> She is one of my favorites as well. I'm a big fan of British comedy. That's where I first saw her. In the British romantic sitcom, As Time Goes By. So funny. :thumbup:


She also played Lady Katherine in Pride and Prejudice.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Did you know she's practically blind?



BrattyPatty said:


> Ok, that rings a bell. I too admire Dame Judy as an actress.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> My daughter sort of Shanghai'd us with the little tabby/Main **** from the farm. I love my kitties and don't want to ever lose them. When I have a Fibro flare up, they are right beside me on the bed and don't leave. They take very good care of us


My two fuzzy bunnies really stay close to me if I'm physically ill or feeling blue. I call them Velcro I and Velcro II when they're sticking as close as they can. We've had an expression in my family about how close our cats try to get to us for a long time. We say "That cat couldn't get any closer to me if it tried to crawl up my nose."

Years ago I had 5 cats, and when I got home from work and crossed the street down the corner from my house they'd come out of various bushes and follow me to the house like a line of ducklings. It was a very pleasant welcome.

And just to get to the topic of health insurance, I will be wandering through my mother's health plan to figure out what was and wasn't covered in her recent hospital stay. I get to research new health plans, too, as she wants to dump the one she has now. Oh, and I get to do the legwork when she decides what new plan she wants to sign up with. Oh, the joys of having durable power of attorney. Heck, she's 85 and should spend her time enjoying herself instead of doing what I'll be doing on her behalf.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> Did you know she's practically blind?


No, I didn't know that. It certainly hasn't affected her acting skills.
I also love Maggie Smith, Helen Mirrin, and Emma Thompson


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> My two fuzzy bunnies really stay close to me if I'm physically ill or feeling blue. I call them Velcro I and Velcro II when they're sticking as close as they can. We've had an expression in my family about how close our cats try to get to us for a long time. We say "That cat couldn't get any closer to me if it tried to crawl up my nose."
> 
> Years ago I had 5 cats, and when I got home from work and crossed the street down the corner from my house they'd come out of various bushes and follow me to the house like a line of ducklings. It was a very pleasant welcome.


That paints a funny picture. Mine are indoor cats. We live on a busy street and I have seen a few cats who were hit by cars.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> It was neither a grammatical nor a spelling error, just a typo. :lol:


Is that KPG in your emoticon blowing hot air?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

VocalLisa said:


> It was neither a grammatical nor a spelling error, just a typo. :lol:


I love the little emoticon that's giving me a raspberry!! Thank you! I wish it was one of KP's.:twisted:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

damemary said:


> Did you know she's practically blind?


Being blind may or may not be practical, but it isn't too much of a nuisance once you get used to it, or so I have been told. I'm sorry I had to say something about practicality, I must really be getting sleepy'

Good night, ladies. The fiddler's drunk and the fun's all over.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You're a nice daughter. She must be a great Mom.



MaidInBedlam said:


> My two fuzzy bunnies really stay close to me if I'm physically ill or feeling blue. I call them Velcro I and Velcro II when they're sticking as close as they can. We've had an expression in my family about how close our cats try to get to us for a long time. We say "That cat couldn't get any closer to me if it tried to crawl up my nose."
> 
> Years ago I had 5 cats, and when I got home from work and crossed the street down the corner from my house they'd come out of various bushes and follow me to the house like a line of ducklings. It was a very pleasant welcome.
> 
> And just to get to the topic of health insurance, I will be wandering through my mother's health plan to figure out what was and wasn't covered in her recent hospital stay. I get to research new health plans, too, as she wants to dump the one she has now. Oh, and I get to do the legwork when she decides what new plan she wants to sign up with. Oh, the joys of having durable power of attorney. Heck, she's 85 and should spend her time enjoying herself instead of doing what I'll be doing on her behalf.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm with you Sister.



BrattyPatty said:


> No, I didn't know that. It certainly hasn't affected her acting skills.
> I also love Maggie Smith, Helen Mirrin, and Emma Thompson


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I confess I never understood why my Dad was so hot about how to use "done" and 'finished".
> Dinner was ready when it was done cooking.
> We were finished eating it when our plates were clean.
> It's time to start your homework
> ...


Well, shame on you!

:roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: That's too funny! Obviuosly not to be taken seriously. KPG has always had a God complex.
> Too bad she is yesterday's news about to be thrown in the trash can. More drivel that nobody cares about.


I didn't read her message; I think I've suffered enough.

Was there something about God in it? I know she's a very saintly person.


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> She also played Lady Katherine in Pride and Prejudice.


Yes, I watched that. She is so good in everything she does. I checked out her biography on wikipedia not long ago. I wanted to see how she started out, and what she looked like when she was young.


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I didn't read her message; I think I've suffered enough.
> 
> Was there something about God in it? I know she's a very saintly person.


 I think we've all become a bit KPG punch-drunk. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> "I'll have the same thing she's having," referring to the faked orgasm?
> 
> Philomena just chastises the journalist for putting down the waitress who is trying to be helpful. Something like 'Don't be rude. You met her while you're up. You may meet her again when you're on the way down.'


That _is_ a good line. It's just not as funny as the other one (yes, that's what I meant).


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> About that editing you did, I bet KPG will read what I said so it's OK with me if it seems I posted it to her. I wonder what fault she will find in what I said.


What she regards as faults are simply the individual voice of a writer. If there are none, she'll make some up.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> It was neither a grammatical nor a spelling error, just a typo. :lol:


Where did you get that smiley that blows raspberries? I love it.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Being blind may or may not be practical, but it isn't too much of a nuisance once you get used to it, or so I have been told. I'm sorry I had to say something about practicality, I must really be getting sleepy'
> 
> Good night, ladies. The fiddler's drunk and the fun's all over.


Good night, Maid. Thanks for the very interesting day you've given me.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Nussa said:


> Yes, I watched that. She is so good in everything she does. I checked out her biography on wikipedia not long ago. I wanted to see how she started out, and what she looked like when she was young.


Wasn't she in something by Neal Simon, or maybe Woody Allen, when she was young? I guess I can look that up.

Fifteen minutes later: No, she wasn't. I wonder what actress I was thinking of.


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Wasn't she in something by Neal Simon, or maybe Woody Allen, when she was young? I guess I can look that up.
> 
> Fifteen minutes later: No, she wasn't. I wonder what actress I was thinking of.


Maybe Emma Thompson? She's really good too.


----------



## Lkholcomb (Aug 25, 2013)

Knitry said:


> Thanks so much, AW.


I would like to add my condolence too. Losing a pet is so very hard.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Very true, Lisa. But they will continue the rhetoric no matter what. The republicans will continue to waste our time and money trying to repeal the ACA again and again. One would think that after 41 times at failing to attain their goal, they would get the message. Talk about a waste of taxpayer money....
> And You are right again. The Democrats have been cleaning up elephant poop for the last 30 years.
> I liked the Rainmaker. One of my fav Grisham novels.


It would be so much better if they would make a few attempts to repeal this one, parts of it at least...

http://www.upworthy.com/the-video-you-need-to-see-before-you-spend-another-second-arguing-about-health-care


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Being blind may or may not be practical, but it isn't too much of a nuisance once you get used to it, or so I have been told. I'm sorry I had to say something about practicality, I must really be getting sleepy'
> 
> Good night, ladies. The fiddler's drunk and the fun's all over.


I can't believe that being blind wouldn't be a nuisance, I would be sticking knitting needles up my, um, pant leg all the time.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Nussa said:


> I think we've all become a bit KPG punch-drunk. :XD: :XD: :XD:


If only we could all get on the same page and ignore her at the same time, which is pretty much where I came in in August, not realizing just how toxic this thread and the S&O are.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> If only we could all get on the same page and ignore her at the same time, which is pretty much where I came in in August, not realizing just how toxic this thread and the S&O are.


That's hilarious seeing even you, by your lonesome, cannot ignore me. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:

Maybe you should invest in a "Blind Trust."


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Well, shame on you!
> :roll: :roll: :roll:


I was lower than the lint in an earthworm's belly button when I wrote those fragments of sentences. This a good example of how low a person can go.:mrgreen:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

So the German's show up to collect their bars of gold from the Fed's and it's gone, been melted down, they were told it would take 10 years to get it back. We may not hear about it but you know other countries will be scrambling to collect theirs. 
Letting the United States hold on to your gold is like asking a horse to guard a bushel of apples. 
Spending - Printing - Borrowing - and now Melting..

Ouch.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

If I may put in my (English) two-pennorth: I admit I am something of a stickler for grammar. In my family my nickname has long been "pedantic tw*t", but they're used to me now. I also have worked as a proofreader and editor, so of course I'm always correct. I mind very much poor and careless English in print (newspapers and the like) and on television from people who should know better, but here I really don't care, unless someone sets themself up as the fount of all knowledge and chastises others in an uncharitable manner.

I just read that back, and I do look like an unbearably priggish sort. I don't think I am, but that's print for you.

Lastly, thanks to all for the birthday wishes - it's today, so I missed out on the cool ones (Elvis and Bowie) and share mine with Richard Nixon. We're all going to my daughter's workplace for a meal so that at least I'll see her.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Someone is playing with the nuts again.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> So the German's show up to collect their bars of gold from the Fed's and it's gone, been melted down, they were told it would take 10 years to get it back. We may not hear about it but you know other countries will be scrambling to collect theirs.
> Letting the United States hold on to your gold is like asking a horse to guard a bushel of apples.
> Spending - Printing - Borrowing - and now Melting..
> 
> Ouch.


Good post Gali!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

aw9358 said:


> If I may put in my (English) two-pennorth: I admit I am something of a stickler for grammar. In my family my nickname has long been "pedantic tw*t", but they're used to me now. I also have worked as a proofreader and editor, so of course I'm always correct. I mind very much poor and careless English in print (newspapers and the like) and on television from people who should know better, but here I really don't care, unless someone sets themself up as the fount of all knowledge and chastises others in an uncharitable manner.
> 
> I just read that back, and I do look like an unbearably priggish sort. I don't think I am, but that's print for you.
> 
> Lastly, thanks to all for the birthday wishes - it's today, so I missed out on the cool ones (Elvis and Bowie) and share mine with Richard Nixon. We're all going to my daughter's workplace for a meal so that at least I'll see her.


Ouch - even you, the Brit Twit, doesn't know enough to surround "of course" with commas, huh? How unbearably ugly your punctuation appears. I knew you couldn't live up to your nickname loooong ago. :XD:

What _are_ they paying proof readers these days? Apparently, there is a lack of good, trained and skilled ones North of England as well as in NYC.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

jelun2 said:


> I can't believe that being blind wouldn't be a nuisance, I would be sticking knitting needles up my, um, pant leg all the time.


I know a few blind ladies who knit, and crochet really well. I know it sounds impossible, but it isn't. Due to circumstances too boring to relate here, I know several blind people. There are very, very few things they can't do just as well as sighted people. I went to high school with a guy who now flies his own small plane. Ne's an instrument rated pilot. If JFK, Jr. had been one, he'd be alive today.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I know a few blind ladies who knit, and crochet really well. I know it sounds impossible, but it isn't. Due to circumstances too boring to relate here, I know several blind people. There are very, very few things they can't do just as well as sighted people. I went to high school with a guy who now flies his own small plane. Ne's an instrument rated pilot. If JFK, Jr. had been one, he'd be alive today.


I already have to stand at a crosswalk for a period greater than 5 minutes to get across the street, though maybe if I had a white tip it would be easier. I doubt it, though, these folks flying down country roads don't like the break in their momentum.


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> If only we could all get on the same page and ignore her at the same time, which is pretty much where I came in in August, not realizing just how toxic this thread and the S&O are.


I think we all felt, or at least I did, that if I talked with KPG and her friends for a while, we could possibly come to a meeting of the minds. Or at least we could agree to disagree. But it wasn't long before it was made perfectly clear to me that it was "My way, or the highway" with them. But I understand how you feel. It's like watching a train wreck. And no matter what you say you can't stop it from happening. So frustrating. But I think we've been genuine in our attempts to try to come to a meeting of the minds. I think it shows a lot of honest effort on our part. Having made that effort, I believe will allow me to eventually walk away from this thread knowing I've tried, and could not have done anymore. 
I believe we will be able to leave with that clear conscience. 
:thumbup:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

jelun2 said:


> I already have to stand at a crosswalk for a period greater than 5 minutes to get across the street, though maybe if I had a white tip it would be easier. I doubt it, though, these folks flying down country roads don't like the break in their momentum.


Good example. And sometimes having a white cane or a guide dog still doesn't cover the perils of walking in certain places. Heck, in San Francisco these days it seems like there's a news story every day about some sighted person being killed on busy streets.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Nussa said:


> I think we all felt, or at least I did, that if I talked with KPG and her friends for a while, we could possibly come to a meeting of the minds. Or at least we could agree to disagree. But it wasn't long before it was made perfectly clear to me that it was "My way, or the highway" with them. But I understand how you feel. It's like watching a train wreck. And no matter what you say you can't stop it from happening. So frustrating. But I think we've been genuine in our attempts to try to come to a meeting of the minds. I think it shows a lot of honest effort on our part. Having made that effort, I believe will allow me to eventually walk away from this thread knowing I've tried, and could not have done anymore.
> I believe we will be able to leave with that clear conscience.
> :thumbup:


Have you ever seen an abusive partner in action in all aspects of life? Butter wouldn't melt... in the outside world. Then in a private setting all Hell breaks loose. There ya have it. This is the place where nobody who has a view of the real world person sees that ugly behavior.


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Ouch - even you, the Brit Twit, doesn't know enough to surround "of course" with commas, huh? How unbearably ugly your punctuation appears. I knew you couldn't live up to your nickname loooong ago. :XD:
> 
> What _are_ they paying proof readers these days? Apparently, there is a lack of good, trained and skilled ones North of England as well as in NYC.


Really? That's the best you can come up with? BRIT TWIT????? Oh how the ignorant have fallen......and I thought you had already hit rock bottom......Better look down, I'd venture to guess that things are getting pretty hot under your feet... :twisted: 
Oh......and if you hadn't noticed. English class ended some time ago. Your late for you next class.....Ummm... humanity I think it is. Study hard now. You seem to woefully lacking in any form of humanity. :thumbdown:


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Ouch - even you, the Brit Twit, doesn't know enough to surround "of course" with commas, huh? How unbearably ugly your punctuation appears. I knew you couldn't live up to your nickname loooong ago. :XD:
> 
> What _are_ they paying proof readers these days? Apparently, there is a lack of good, trained and skilled ones North of England as well as in NYC.


Thank you so much for living up to my expectations. I thought you would be aware that there are some differences between English and American usage, expecially where commas are concerned. Of course, I thought about whether to put the commas in, but in my smug pedantry I thought them redundant. Have a wonderful day, and please do something about your unbearably cloying sweetness.

By the way, it's not twit: another example of our differences I would have expected you to know about (sorry, about which I would have expected you to know).


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

aw9358 said:


> Thank you so much for living up to my expectations. I thought you would be aware that there are some differences between English and American usage, expecially where commas are concerned. Of course, I thought about whether to put the commas in, but in my smug pedantry I thought them redundant. Have a wonderful day, and please do something about your unbearably cloying sweetness.
> 
> By the way, it's not twit: another example of our differences I would have expected you to know about (sorry, about which I would have expected you to know).


I know, but your name is "expecially" vulgar in both countries, yet, it suits.


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Have you ever seen an abusive partner in action in all aspects of life? Butter wouldn't melt... in the outside world. Then in a private setting all Hell breaks loose. There ya have it. This is the place where nobody who has a view of the real world person sees that ugly behavior.


Yes, I have seen that quite often actually. My answer to people like that has always been to keep a safe distance from them. I have an older sister like that. I learned at an early age to steer clear of her. It was always better to keep your distance. I guess I should thank her for one thing. She taught me my survival skills. 
I also learned you needed to be strategic in the use of your words. As I've said before, I am not a highly educated person. But I found that if you knew how to talk to people, they were less likely to be able to take advantage of you. 
I have two daughters who I have always told, "You have to know what you're talking about, and do it intelligently, and you will find that, more often than not, they can't come back at you with accusations because you can't beat logic.

And I want to tell all you teachers and scholars who have been posting, that I have learned so much. I'm a big fan of using proper English, but not having been schooled in it, I haven't always known the proper use of many words. But don't grade me on punctuation. I forgot to tell you.....I was a poor student.....LOL. So very likely I have made many mistakes. I wish I had had teachers like you when I was in school. :thumbup:


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I know but your name is "expecially" vulgar in both countries, yet, it suits.


Those feet are getting hotter & hotter.... :twisted: :lol:


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I know but your name is "expecially" vulgar in both countries, yet, it suits.


Hahaha. I am so happy that my EDS and morphine-induced carelessness give you so much pleasure. I do find your Yank punctuation quite irritating, too.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Yeah! Glory Hallelujah!

There is a Republican politician who proved yet again he can LEAD!

Christie fired those who lied to him and abused their positions.

Christie put his beliefs in action, looked out for 'we the people' and took responsibility for those under him. The buck stopped with Christie.

*Good for him.*

Obama should take notes.

ETA: Christie is acting Presidential in his Press Conference and is scoring points *big time* towards his run for the nomination!


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

KPG, where's my apology? You have cut me to the quick with your horrid remarks.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> KPG, where's my apology? You have cut me to the quick with your horrid remarks.


Don't hold your breath!
I'm so glad I never had to meet that unbearable, arrogant, puke-producing person in real life.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yeah! Glory Hallelujah!
> 
> There is a Republican politician who proved yet again he can LEAD!
> 
> ...


This is a twisted mind, stemming from twisted facts and lies.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yeah! Glory Hallelujah!
> 
> There is a Republican politician who proved yet again he can LEAD!
> 
> ...


Really? Perhaps he will as soon as Christie gets around to explaining why he initially said the traffic jams weren't punitive and his staff was not involved. He has perhaps twenty-four hours to come clean about all he knows or knew--else he can kiss his Presidential bid goodbye.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Really? Perhaps he will as soon as Christie gets around to explaining why he initially said the traffic jams weren't punitive and his staff was not involved. He has perhaps twenty-four hours to come clean on all he knows or knew--else he can kiss his Presidential bid goodbye.


Are you kidding? The other Republicans are going to skin him alive with those questions about how many lives he jeopardized in those 4 days of traffic jams.


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yeah! Glory Hallelujah!
> 
> There is a Republican politician who proved yet again he can LEAD!
> 
> ...


All I can think of to say to you is "SAYS YOU!"
He's guilty as sin, and everyone, even you, know it. But I sure wouldn't expect you to admit it. And you must defend your people. He fired the people responsible? If that were so, he's sitting at home right now, on his couch with a beer in one hand and a pizza in the other, watching the Price is right. Some poor souls had to pay for Christe's revenge attempt. 
Christe for President? I hardly think so. The Republican's couldn't get one of their own elected when they thought they had an untarnished candidate. Right now, everyone with a horse in this race, is looking into Christe's background with a magnifying glass. But you keep hoping and cheering him on. He sure needs someone on his side. May as well be you. Not that it'll help much. :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I beg to differ. If a grammar 'mistake' is your worst sin, you're in great shape. I happen to think it's a sign to mental health not to obsess about it. I'd rather hear an interesting thought than a perfect one.



MaidInBedlam said:


> I was lower than the lint in an earthworm's belly button when I wrote those fragments of sentences. This a good example of how low a person can go.:mrgreen:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Happy Birthday dear Anne. Many happy returns of the day.



aw9358 said:


> If I may put in my (English) two-pennorth: I admit I am something of a stickler for grammar. In my family my nickname has long been "pedantic tw*t", but they're used to me now. I also have worked as a proofreader and editor, so of course I'm always correct. I mind very much poor and careless English in print (newspapers and the like) and on television from people who should know better, but here I really don't care, unless someone sets themself up as the fount of all knowledge and chastises others in an uncharitable manner.
> 
> I just read that back, and I do look like an unbearably priggish sort. I don't think I am, but that's print for you.
> 
> Lastly, thanks to all for the birthday wishes - it's today, so I missed out on the cool ones (Elvis and Bowie) and share mine with Richard Nixon. We're all going to my daughter's workplace for a meal so that at least I'll see her.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

damemary said:


> I beg to differ. If a grammar 'mistake' is your worst sin, you're in great shape. I happen to think it's a sign to mental health not to obsess about it. I'd rather hear an interesting thought than a perfect one.


Big surprise here, I agree wholeheartedly. I can understand people taking pride in a skill like that, frankly I see it as the same as my very nice hair. I did nothing to earn it, it just is. It is not to my credit that I have good hair. I see the grammar and spelling skill pretty much the same way. 
I did enjoy that lower than bellybutton lint phrase, however.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Are you kidding? The other Republicans are going to skin him alive with those questions about how many lives he jeopardized in those 4 days of traffic jams.


I'm not sure about that--it seems to me that the GOP members are so desperate to regain the White House that they'll continue panting and slobbering and woofing around Christie, their perceived Alpha, for a bit longer. He's going to act fast, though, if he wants to stay in the race--once it becomes clear that he's directly involved, the GOP wolf pack will indeed tear him to ribbons.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Looks like Christie is throwing his underlings under the bus. Has the scapegoat theory worked lately? Most people look to see who would benefit most from a scandal. Christie felt dissed by NY and the bully always orchestrates his retaliation. IMHO


----------



## sumpleby (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm watching Christie right now. Unless more comes to light, I would be willing to believe he knew nothing about the plot. However, I do believe that the atmosphere he generates might lead his subordinates to think that sort of thing would be OK. He's answering questions now from reporters, and several times he's verged on his normal bullying manner before quickly drawing himself back. During and after Sandy I was thinking that here, after too long a period, was a Republican that I might vote for. Thanks to the rise of the Tea Party it has been a long time since I felt that way. But his manner since that time have been too reminiscent of the Partyers and I've changed my mind. I really can't see him as President--our foreign relations would be a nightmare under him.

ETA: he is entirely right, though, to fire the people in his office that were involved in this. And if it comes to light that he himself was involved in any way, he should be asked to step down himself.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Just PLEASE don't hold your breath.



aw9358 said:


> KPG, where's my apology? You have cut me to the quick with your horrid remarks.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Amazing to see KPG rooting for a moderate (in this day and age) Republican. He'll be attacked from both sides and I doubt he can take it.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

sumpleby said:


> I'm watching Christie right now. Unless more comes to light, I would be willing to believe he knew nothing about the plot. However, I do believe that the atmosphere he generates might lead his subordinates to think that sort of thing would be OK. He's answering questions now from reporters, and several times he's verged on his normal bullying manner before quickly drawing himself back. During and after Sandy I was thinking that here, after too long a period, was a Republican that I might vote for. Thanks to the rise of the Tea Party it has been a long time since I felt that way. But his manner since that time have been too reminiscent of the Partyers and I've changed my mind. I really can't see him as President--our foreign relations would be a nightmare under him.
> 
> ETA: he is entirely right, though, to fire the people in his office that were involved in this. And if it comes to light that he himself was involved in any way, he should be asked to step down himself.


No, I can't envision him as President either--but if that did happen (God help us) it would usher in an era of hysterically funny political satire: cartoons of Christie and his aids "preparing" for a world summit with crowbars and fifths of bourbon, cartoons of The Big Guy snuggling a machine gun into his golf bag, etc etc. Everything I've heard about the guy hasn't been totally bad, but my gosh! he looks like a mobster. If he's really serious about running for President, he needs to clean up his image.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

After taking some distance from this "stuff" I see that the crazies are crazier than ever. I am delighted to see that the "normal" group is growing. I thank them for speaking up.
Every voice counts. Huck


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> After taking some distance from this "stuff" I see that the crazies are crazier than ever. I am delighted to see that the "normal" group is growing. I thank them for speaking up.
> Every voice counts. Huck


Great to hear from you again, Huck! Yes, we've been under heavy fire the past few days--it's been rough.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> No, I can't envision him as President either--but if that did happen (God help us) it would usher in an era of hysterically funny political satire: cartoons of Christie and his aids "preparing" for a world summit with crowbars and fifths of bourbons, cartoons of The Big Guy snuggling a machine gun into his golf bag, etc etc. Everything I've heard about the guy hasn't been totally bad, but my gosh! he looks like a mobster.


I have seen video clips of him interacting with the public at Town Hall meetings. He responded very rudely and sarcastically to people who asked a pointed question or made a comment he didn't like. He came across as an arrogant bully.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Again, I'll disagree. If an older and, therefore, more experienced person (your words) never learned the rules correctly, forgot them, dismissed them, or doesn't apply them, that person has no better "handle" on grammar than another.


Man KPG, now you will confuse her with common sense. How could you? :wink:


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> What an amazing person you are. I want to go to your church, because you practice what you preach.


You're making me blush.

As for church, I have none. I graduated. :XD:

I used to tell people who would invite me that I'm just not a morning person and I might indeed go if there were other arrangements. Well, along came an invitation from a local Friends (aka: Quaker) group who met in one of the churches on Sunday AFTERNOONS. Yikes! They called my bluff. I had to find another excuse.

I probably could've handled a Friends church, though, if I HAD to go. Happily, I don't.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> So very sorry to hear your news. I know your heart is heavy. Shining on you and your family.


Thank you so much. You're very kind.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

sumpleby said:


> I'm watching Christie right now. Unless more comes to light, I would be willing to believe he knew nothing about the plot. However, I do believe that the atmosphere he generates might lead his subordinates to think that sort of thing would be OK. He's answering questions now from reporters, and several times he's verged on his normal bullying manner before quickly drawing himself back. During and after Sandy I was thinking that here, after too long a period, was a Republican that I might vote for. Thanks to the rise of the Tea Party it has been a long time since I felt that way. But his manner since that time have been too reminiscent of the Partyers and I've changed my mind. I really can't see him as President--our foreign relations would be a nightmare under him.
> 
> ETA: he is entirely right, though, to fire the people in his office that were involved in this. And if it comes to light that he himself was involved in any way, he should be asked to step down himself.


Just heard Christie saying that he can't always know what his 65,000 state employees are doing every minute, but that he is ultimately responsible for what they do.


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Man KPG, now you will confuse her with common sense. How could you? :wink:


You're lagging behind soloweygirl.....You take your time catching up..... :thumbup:


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

damemary said:


> Just PLEASE don't hold your breath.


Thanks very much, Dame. I suppose I should have put a sarcasm alert on that request.


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Just heard Christie saying that he can't always know what his 65,000 state employees are doing every minute, but that he is ultimately responsible for what they do.


Which leaves me wondering, if the elected leaders of this country have no control, and in this case, claim to have no idea, what was going on with their people, where is our Country headed? How can we believe anything they say? Seems they have lost all control, and the lunatic fringe are slowly taking over. And right under their noses.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

jelun2 said:


> Big surprise here, I agree wholeheartedly. I can understand people taking pride in a skill like that, frankly I see it as the same as my very nice hair. I did nothing to earn it, it just is. It is not to my credit that I have good hair. I see the grammar and spelling skill pretty much the same way.
> I did enjoy that lower than bellybutton lint phrase, however.


The whole phrase " I am lower than the lint in an earthworm's bellybutton." came from a spoof on the style of romantic Italian movies that I saw in 1967. A man is groveling at the feet of his female partner, having committed some sin or other and that's one of the things he says in his guilt-ridden state.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> After taking some distance from this "stuff" I see that the crazies are crazier than ever. I am delighted to see that the "normal" group is growing. I thank them for speaking up.
> Every voice counts. Huck


It's a lovely surprise to see you here again.


----------



## sumpleby (Aug 3, 2013)

It's starting to get funny. The more questions Christie gets, the closer he is getting to his usual bullying style. He's trying to hold it in, but if it goes on much longer, he's going to lose it. :-D


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> It would be so much better if they would make a few attempts to repeal this one, parts of it at least...
> 
> http://www.upworthy.com/the-video-you-need-to-see-before-you-spend-another-second-arguing-about-health-care


Simply adding the provision that Medicare could negotiate drug prices would make a huge difference. But that's just what Pharma didn't want. So now we pay higher prices for drugs produced in the US that they do in some foreign countries.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Knitry said:


> You're making me blush.
> 
> As for church, I have none. I graduated. :XD:
> 
> ...


Friends' Meetings are, indeed, quite bearable. Nobody does anything except sit, silently waiting to be inspired by God to stand up and say something. You could have probably amused yourself with figuring out who was inspired by God and who was inspired by their egos. Over several years of attending such Meetings, I heard some very impressive and valuable things and not all completely religious.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Nussa said:


> I think we all felt, or at least I did, that if I talked with KPG and her friends for a while, we could possibly come to a meeting of the minds. Or at least we could agree to disagree. But it wasn't long before it was made perfectly clear to me that it was "My way, or the highway" with them. But I understand how you feel. It's like watching a train wreck. And no matter what you say you can't stop it from happening. So frustrating. But I think we've been genuine in our attempts to try to come to a meeting of the minds. I think it shows a lot of honest effort on our part. Having made that effort, I believe will allow me to eventually walk away from this thread knowing I've tried, and could not have done anymore.
> I believe we will be able to leave with that clear conscience.
> :thumbup:


Thanks for the laugh. It really perked up my day. The above has to be the biggest bunch of garbage spewed from your lips (fingers) in a long time. You've been "genuine in your attempts".... "shows an honest effort on our part"... "having made that effort" ...Really? Those are the lies you are going with? You and your friends can't get past a day without the insults flying. You have proven that numerous times. If this is your swan song, don't let us keep you here against your will. Adios.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

damemary said:


> Amazing to see KPG rooting for a moderate (in this day and age) Republican. He'll be attacked from both sides and I doubt he can take it.


He is NOT a moderate, he just hides it better than some. He had his AG file an appeal and then backed off on same sex marriage, why?
He has decimated funding for public schools and yet property taxes are at an all time high.

http://www.northjersey.com/news/Report_Average_NJ_property_tax_bills_grow_to_record_high.html

He reportedly has funneled monies meant for NJ families' Sandy relief into a personal piggy bank and for business growth. 
The man is anti-worker and anti-women. 
Mr. Christie picks and chooses what to go along with by poll. If independents would be swayed by a certain position he goes soft on that. 
He is as hard core as they come.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> I'm not sure about that--it seems to me that the GOP members are so desperate to regain the White House that they'll continue panting and slobbering and woofing around Christie, their perceived Alpha, for a bit longer. He's going to act fast, though, if he wants to stay in the race--once it becomes clear that he's directly involved, the GOP wolf pack will indeed tear him to ribbons.


It's no different than the way you democrats slobber over Hillary Clinton.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> If I may put in my (English) two-pennorth: I admit I am something of a stickler for grammar. In my family my nickname has long been "pedantic tw*t", but they're used to me now. I also have worked as a proofreader and editor, so of course I'm always correct. I mind very much poor and careless English in print (newspapers and the like) and on television from people who should know better, but here I really don't care, unless someone sets themself up as the fount of all knowledge and chastises others in an uncharitable manner.
> 
> I just read that back, and I do look like an unbearably priggish sort. I don't think I am, but that's print for you.
> 
> Lastly, thanks to all for the birthday wishes - it's today, so I missed out on the cool ones (Elvis and Bowie) and share mine with Richard Nixon. We're all going to my daughter's workplace for a meal so that at least I'll see her.


We have lived somewhat parallel lives. I also worked as an editor and proofreader for the first 15 years after college, and though nobody's ever called me that, I, too, am a Pedantic Tw*t (I hesitate to ask what letter was omitted). But I share a birthday with Tony Bennett and Martin Sheen (same year, too), the day before Barack Obama's. And, of course, I, too, am always correct.

I hope you enjoyed your dinner.


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Thanks for the laugh. It really perked up my day. The above has to be the biggest bunch of garbage spewed from your lips (fingers) in a long time. You've been "genuine in your attempts".... "shows an honest effort on our part"... "having made that effort" ...Really? Those are the lies you are going with? You and your friends can't get past a day without the insults flying. You have proven that numerous times. If this is your swan song, don't let us keep you here against your will. Adios.


soloweygirl.......I just love when you respond to my posts...you are so easily amused.... :XD: 
I spoke my feelings. I can't do more than that. Then you come in and try to rip it apart. That shows who and what you are. 
Thank you very much for your honest response... :thumbup: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Someone is playing with the nuts again.


Isn't that a little risqué for a knitting forum?


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> It's no different than the way you democrats slobber over Hillary Clinton.


We admire our politicians. You, slobber over yours...


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Nussa said:


> Which leaves me wondering, if the elected leaders of this country have no control, and in this case, claim to have no idea, what was going on with their people, where is our Country headed? How can we believe anything they say? Seems they have lost all control, and the lunatic fringe are slowly taking over. And right under their noses.


Obama constantly uses the excuse that he didn't know about (name a scandal here) until he heard about it on the news. If the country's #1 leader doesn't know what goes on in his administration, it should not be that astonishing that a governor doesn't know what his "people" are doing either.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Have you ever seen an abusive partner in action in all aspects of life? Butter wouldn't melt... in the outside world. Then in a private setting all Hell breaks loose. There ya have it. This is the place where nobody who has a view of the real world person sees that ugly behavior.


What a great comparison. I never thought about it that way, but it's very appropriate.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> Thank you so much for living up to my expectations. I thought you would be aware that there are some differences between English and American usage, expecially where commas are concerned. Of course, I thought about whether to put the commas in, but in my smug pedantry I thought them redundant. Have a wonderful day, and please do something about your unbearably cloying sweetness.
> 
> By the way, it's not twit: another example of our differences I would have expected you to know about (sorry, about which I would have expected you to know).


I guess I was right about the missing letter.

:XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Nussa said:


> Those feet are getting hotter & hotter.... :twisted: :lol:


Proper English is important to me, but even more important is a sense of humor, and you're really good in that department.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> Hahaha. I am so happy that my EDS and morphine-induced carelessness give you so much pleasure. I do find your Yank punctuation quite irritating, too.


Please don't blame the Yanks for her punctuation. It's _sui generis_.


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Obama constantly uses the excuse that he didn't know about (name a scandal here) until he heard about it on the news. If the country's #1 leader doesn't know what goes on in his administration, it should not be that astonishing that a governor doesn't know what his "people" are doing either.


Well, let me think about this for a moment.....Hummm.... I can't think of a time President Obama tried to shut down our country, or the last time he caused the death of a 91-year-old woman because he shut down a whole bridge, as political retribution for Fort Lee's Democratic mayor refusing to endorse his re-election bid. 
Maybe you weren't specific enough.....But PLEASE don't bother to go looking for a bunch of junk on your biased web sites, that no one believes anyway. :thumbdown:


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Proper English is important to me, but even more important is a sense of humor, and you're really good in that department.


Well, thank you Poor Purl. I must be having a good day..... :thumbup:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Nussa said:


> All I can think of to say to you is "SAYS YOU!"
> He's guilty as sin, and everyone, even you, know it. But I sure wouldn't expect you to admit it. And you must defend your people. He fired the people responsible? If that were so, he's sitting at home right now, on his couch with a beer in one hand and a pizza in the other, watching the Price is right. Some poor souls had to pay for Christe's revenge attempt.
> Christe for President? I hardly think so. The Republican's couldn't get one of their own elected when they thought they had an untarnished candidate. Right now, everyone with a horse in this race, is looking into Christe's background with a magnifying glass. But you keep hoping and cheering him on. He sure needs someone on his side. May as well be you. Not that it'll help much. :XD:


I wonder whether it sees Christie as a representation of itself. He's a really big bully, in addition to being a really large man.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Big surprise here, I agree wholeheartedly. I can understand people taking pride in a skill like that, frankly I see it as the same as my very nice hair. I did nothing to earn it, it just is. It is not to my credit that I have good hair. I see the grammar and spelling skill pretty much the same way.
> I did enjoy that lower than bellybutton lint phrase, however.


I have to second your statement, and third Damemary's. I watched my son learn to speak, and his grammar was perfect. So I suspect it was genetic, like perfect pitch. I never thought it was anything to brag about until I was attacked.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Please! I'm not an expert on dogs in the least--haven't owned one in years, as I mentioned before.
> 
> I think my very inexpert opinion that they need discipline comes from an incident that occurred when I was a child--my best friend's dog lunged out of its dog house and bit me on the bridge of the nose. No stitches necessary, thank goodness, but lots of blood, lots of tears, and a distinct feeling that any large-breed dog that jumps all over you spells trouble.
> 
> I'm much more at ease with smaller dogs--my mother purchased a Miniature Schnauzer sometime later, and that worked out OK. My sister's border collie mix, my brother's fuzzy white Chow (maybe) mix--no problems there, either. But large breeds still make me uneasy--especially when I see them charging down the sidewalk taking their owners for a walk.


Oh, what a terrible experience. Of course you're leery of some dogs, and quite rightly so.

Many dogs will attack and bite like that if they're frightened. And, now that I've been reminded by your experience, I have to say I was probably a little overly optimistic in my previous comments. I still don't think dogs, in general, are "mean," but that they can have been treated in such a way that they are more or less permanently on guard, capable of attacking and therefore dangerous. I do think that takes a very dominant (alpha) type dog, though, as well as some longterm mistreatment.

I say that because I strongly believe some of the dogs we re-homed had been owned by people trying to make them mean, or at least more aggressive. Some dogs just don't have that alpha gene (or whatever it takes), and not all those that do can be made to be real aggressive.

I suspect even police dogs are trained not to be "mean" but to simply attack as a behavior under certain circumstances (especially certain commands), if that makes any sense. IOW, without placing some value judgment on the issue (e.g., "this is a bad guy" ).

Oh, for those interested, this is helpful infographic on what various dog body language means.

*How to Speak the Language of Your Dog* 
http://www.vetconm.com/how-to-speak-the-language-of-your-dog/


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

damemary said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss. You must have a welcoming home. Rescues reward us in so many ways.


Thank you so much, damemary.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> He is NOT a moderate, he just hides it better than some. He had his AG file an appeal and then backed off on same sex marriage, why?
> He has decimated funding for public schools and yet property taxes are at an all time high.
> 
> http://www.northjersey.com/news/Report_Average_NJ_property_tax_bills_grow_to_record_high.html
> ...


I noticed in that chart you posted yesterday that NJ gets the least back from the feds in comparison to taxes paid. One reason for this is that Christie has several times refused to commit to projects that were badly needed, saying there was no money, when the feds were prepared to pay almost entirely for the projects. I guess he hadn't figured out how he would divert funds for a new tunnel under the Hudson River into his own bank account, so he said No, thanks.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> It's always good to hear a success story like that. My daughter works retail in the mall. Her dream is to open her own boutique one day. She is taking classes for business and business admin at night online with Rasmussen.
> She is taking in all of the business practices of the store she is employed by. She was promoted to Asst manager and will be eligible to take over as manager in June.
> I told her to keep that dream alive and learn all she can where she is now even though it isn't the job of her dreams.


Best wishes to her. Retail jobs can be very vicious -- and most definitely only slightly less exploitative than coal mining. So just remind her if/when things get ugly that she's got this dream she's working towards ....


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> No, I can't envision him as President either--but if that did happen (God help us) it would usher in an era of hysterically funny political satire: cartoons of Christie and his aids "preparing" for a world summit with crowbars and fifths of bourbon, cartoons of The Big Guy snuggling a machine gun into his golf bag, etc etc. Everything I've heard about the guy hasn't been totally bad, but my gosh! he looks like a mobster. If he's really serious about running for President, he needs to clean up his image.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Is it anything like the restaurant quote in "When Harry Met Sally"?


"I'll have what she's having."

Oh, yes indeedy!!

LOL.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> After taking some distance from this "stuff" I see that the crazies are crazier than ever. I am delighted to see that the "normal" group is growing. I thank them for speaking up.
> Every voice counts. Huck


Welcome back, Empress. We've missed you.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I also have 2 cats. 1 was rescued from the Humane Society and the other from a farm. They are part of the family and I can only imagine how sad I would be if I had to put one of them down.
> Knitry, you have my sincere sympathy. Sending virtual hugs your way.


Thank you. I appreciate it and the hugs.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I have seen video clips of him interacting with the public at Town Hall meetings. He responded very rudely and sarcastically to people who asked a pointed question or made a comment he didn't like. He came across as an arrogant bully.


That's exactly how he was the first time I saw him on TV. Almost disgustingly rude, nasty, and bullying.


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I wonder whether it sees Christie as a representation of itself. He's a really big bully, in addition to being a really large man.


I would say Christie does represent the Republicans pretty well. But right now, the Republican's can not, (I was going to use the word survive), another scandal, but even a cockroach can survive after it's head's been cut off, so survive is not the right word. The Republican's can't afford another scandal.

I have found, especially in large men, and boys for that matter, that they tend to bully because of their large stature. I know that from experience. 
And yes, he seemed to be having a difficult time keeping his composure during the press conference. You could see the anger welling up in him. His neck would turn red, and it would slowly spread up his face to the top of his head. And he whole body posture seemed very ridged. 
So watching the Christie drama unfold will be pretty interesting. I am watching it on MSNBC. I would have watched it on one of the Fox networks, but they don't seem to be showing it. I guess they find other things more important to report on.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Man KPG, now you will confuse her with common sense. How could you? :wink:


I'm confused by the fact that you think you understand "common sense." Oh, wait, here's the appropriate definition of "common": "showing a lack of taste and refinement; vulgar. _synonyms:_ uncouth, vulgar, coarse, rough, boorish, unladylike, ungentlemanly, ill-bred, uncivilized, unrefined, unsophisticated." Okay, no longer confused.

(But I am surprised that you agreed to get down into the pig-**** and roll around with her.)


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Nussa said:


> Well, let me think about this for a moment.....Hummm.... I can't think of a time President Obama tried to shut down our country, or the last time he caused the death of a 91-year-old woman because he shut down a whole bridge, as political retribution for Fort Lee's Democratic mayor refusing to endorse his re-election bid.
> Maybe you weren't specific enough.....But PLEASE don't bother to go looking for a bunch of junk on your biased web sites, that no one believes anyway. :thumbdown:


I'm not defending what happened in NJ at all. Are you actually equating closing down traffic lanes to the GW bridge as closing down the country? Since you didn't understand my post, I'll explain it to you. Christie said he didn't know about what his people were doing regarding the traffic problems at the GW Bridge. I posted that Christie's not knowing what was going on is equivalent to Obama learning about the IRS scandal (as an example) from the media. Obama not knowing what his people are up to gets him a pass from Democrats and the media, while Christie not knowing becomes a blown out of proportion scandal. Get it?


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Lkholcomb said:


> I would like to add my condolence too. Losing a pet is so very hard.


Thanks so much.

I'm doing pretty good today, as it turns out. We all had a chance to start grieving early, so to speak, since his health was deteriorating. And I think it helped and I am grateful he was willing to do that for us. Uh oh. That brings it up. 

I feel kinda funny hogging the discussion by acknowledging the condolences, but I feel I must.


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I'm not defending what happened in NJ at all. Are you actually equating closing down traffic lanes to the GW bridge as closing down the country? Since you didn't understand my post, I'll explain it to you. Christie said he didn't know about what his people were doing regarding the traffic problems at the GW Bridge. I posted that Christie's not knowing what was going on is equivalent to Obama learning about the IRS scandal (as an example) from the media. Obama not knowing what his people are up to gets him a pass from Democrats and the media, while Christie not knowing becomes a blown out of proportion scandal. Get it?


I read what you said. And you read what I said. And as usual, when you read a response, and realize your post came off sounding lame, you come back with....."YOU DIDN'T UNDERSTAND WHAT I SAID".... Give it a rest. If you want to know what I meant, go back and read what I said...... :roll:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitry said:


> You're making me blush.
> 
> As for church, I have none. I graduated. :XD:
> 
> ...


I meant the church you will lead, not the one you go to.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> So the German's show up to collect their bars of gold from the Fed's and it's gone, been melted down, they were told it would take 10 years to get it back. We may not hear about it but you know other countries will be scrambling to collect theirs.
> Letting the United States hold on to your gold is like asking a horse to guard a bushel of apples.
> Spending - Printing - Borrowing - and now Melting..
> 
> Ouch.


Uhh, that's the FEDERAL RESERVE you're talking about, not the Federal Government. Privately owned, remember? Wasn't your side in favor of scrapping that at least at one time? (Seems to me I remember Barry Goldwater had something to say about it, tho I may be wrong.)

Besides, my guess is that whatever malfeasance went on happened during the Bush administration, and quite possibly during 9-11 when a lot of gold was stolen from under Building 7 I think it was.

The Bushes had been heavily involved with Barrick Gold (GHWB sat or sits on the board) and the Carlyle Group which I believe was/is also heavily gold-invested at one time.

Anyway, i haven't watched this in quite some time so don't remember the details, but it's what I have in my bookmarks for 9-11 gold, so this is what you get.

*9-11 WTC Biggest Gold Heist in History: $300 Billion in Bars*


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Nussa said:


> I would say Christie does represent the Republicans pretty well. But right now, the Republican's can not, (I was going to use the word survive), another scandal, but even a cockroach can survive after it's head's been cut off, so survive is not the right word. The Republican's can't afford another scandal.
> 
> I have found, especially in large men, and boys for that matter, that they tend to bully because of their large stature. I know that from experience.
> And yes, he seemed to be having a difficult time keeping his composure during the press conference. You could see the anger welling up in him. His neck would turn red, and it would slowly spread up his face to the top of his head. And he whole body posture seemed very ridged.
> So watching the Christie drama unfold will be pretty interesting. I am watching it on MSNBC. I would have watched it on one of the Fox networks, but they don't seem to be showing it. I guess they find other things more important to report on.


Sounds like fun. I've seen him literally push his rear into somebody's face.

But in my message, by "it" I didn't mean the party but the being that posted that Rah Rah message you were responding to.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Please don't blame the Yanks for her punctuation. It's _sui generis_.


Yeah, you know, just like with the pols regardless of which side of the pond, don't blame us! It is only HER!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I'm not defending what happened in NJ at all. Are you actually equating closing down traffic lanes to the GW bridge as closing down the country? Since you didn't understand my post, I'll explain it to you. Christie said he didn't know about what his people were doing regarding the traffic problems at the GW Bridge. I posted that Christie's not knowing what was going on is equivalent to Obama learning about the IRS scandal (as an example) from the media. Obama not knowing what his people are up to gets him a pass from Democrats and the media, while Christie not knowing becomes a blown out of proportion scandal. Get it?


Once again confused. Wasn't it Republicans who closed down the country? Wasn't the IRS "scandal" found not to be a scandal at all, since the IRS went after Liberal organizations with as much zeal as Conservative ones?

You people keep going back to the same "scandals" long after they've been debunked. Where's your mention of Benghazi? Or the birth certificate?

And Christie had to know what was going on because he was the one who wanted it done. All to punish a *Democratic* mayor who wouldn't endorse Christie.


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Sounds like fun. I've seen him literally push his rear into somebody's face.
> 
> But in my message, by "it" I didn't mean the party but the being that posted that Rah Rah message you were responding to.


Gotchya.... :lol:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitry said:


> Thanks so much.
> 
> I'm doing pretty good today, as it turns out. We all had a chance to start grieving early, so to speak, since his health was deteriorating. And I think it helped and I am grateful he was willing to do that for us. Uh oh. That brings it up.
> 
> I feel kinda funny hogging the discussion by acknowledging the condolences, but I feel I must.


That beats hogging the discussion by arguing about commas. I apologize to everyone who sat through the nonsense.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Ouch - even you, the Brit Twit, doesn't know enough to surround "of course" with commas, huh?


I think you're flat wrong about this too:

* I also have worked as a proofreader and editor, so of course I'm always correct. *

As a rule, you'd be right, and I'll defer to others whose skills are more education-and-training based than mine, but this is how I'd explain it:

The usage of "of course" shown in bold is as a synonym for "naturally," or "it stands to reason" or similar wording, and you'd not add an extra comma after those. Nor would you use one here. IOW, "of course" is not used as a parenthetical phrase.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I know, but your name is "expecially" vulgar in both countries, yet, it suits.


And that's an "expecially" ugly insult. Beneath even you, I would have thought.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I have to second your statement, and third Damemary's. I watched my son learn to speak, and his grammar was perfect. So I suspect it was genetic, like perfect pitch. I never thought it was anything to brag about until I was attacked.


Ah now, perfect pitch, I might be singing from the roof tops.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Nussa said:


> As I've said before, I am not a highly educated person. But I found that if you knew how to talk to people, they were less likely to be able to take advantage of you.
> I have two daughters who I have always told, "You have to know what you're talking about, and do it intelligently, and you will find that, more often than not, they can't come back at you with accusations because you can't beat logic.
> 
> And I want to tell all you teachers and scholars who have been posting, that I have learned so much. I'm a big fan of using proper English, but not having been schooled in it, I haven't always known the proper use of many words. But don't grade me on punctuation. I forgot to tell you.....I was a poor student.....LOL. So very likely I have made many mistakes. I wish I had had teachers like you when I was in school. :thumbup:


You know, English and most other school stuff came very easy for me, for which I consider myself very fortunate. But others have other talents, something our school systems are loathe to recognize let alone nurture, so I always believed that it was the quality of the thinking and the idea expressed that mattered more than the actual written expression. After all, if youve got an original ideas, you can find someone like me or Purl or AW to come along and help you get suited up to go courting.

And Nussa, I've been impressed with the quality of your thinking. I think you especially have an interesting, fun sense of humor. Hats off to YOU!!


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

Knitry said:


> And that's an "expecially" ugly insult. Beneath even you, I would have thought.


She latched onto that one like a leach to the hind end of a pig...... (Sorry if I offended anyone, but couldn't help myself.) :XD:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

OMG, Obama is doing a presser and is on "defense." :-D 

He just said if what we're doing isn't working we should try something else. 


I agree; quit, Mr. President so we can try someone else capable of leading our Nation.

Footnote: check-out Gov Christie in your retirement to learn how it can be done. You know, since you just said we ought to hold people responsible for their actions. (You never did that either.)


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I'll echo what Knitry said and welcome you here. You add a lot to the conversation.
> 
> Remember how Sarah Palin was always taking pictures with her disabled baby? That's what Romney's pic is like.


 :thumbup:

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

Knitry said:


> You know, English and most other school stuff came very easy for me, for which I consider myself very fortunate. But others have other talents, something our school systems are loathe to recognize let alone nurture, so I always believed that it was the quality of the thinking and the idea expressed that mattered more than the actual written expression. After all, if youve got an original ideas, you can find someone like me or Purl or AW to come along and help you get suited up to go courting.
> 
> And Nussa, I've been impressed with the quality of your thinking. I think you especially have an interesting, fun sense of humor. Hats off to YOU!!


Well thank you Knitry. :thumbup:


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yeah! Glory Hallelujah!
> 
> There is a Republican politician who proved yet again he can LEAD!
> 
> Christie fired those who lied to him and abused their positions.


Not quite. He fired ONE person. There were others involved who got off with much, much less.

And it took him 24 hours to do it, so I suspect there was some negotiation that went on. It will be interesting to find out what happens next for her.

That said, I thought he did well this morning in his press conference. We'll see how it plays.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Big surprise here, I agree wholeheartedly. I can understand people taking pride in a skill like that, frankly I see it as the same as my very nice hair. I did nothing to earn it, it just is. It is not to my credit that I have good hair. I see the grammar and spelling skill pretty much the same way.
> I did enjoy that lower than bellybutton lint phrase, however.


And I agree as well. It just came natural to me, thank heaven. Of course, I had the advantage of growing up in a family that spoke excellent English as a rule, so that helped.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knitry said:


> Not quite. He fired ONE person. There were others involved who got off with much, much less.
> 
> And it took him 24 hours to do it, so I suspect there was some negotiation that went on. It will be interesting to find out what happens next for her.
> 
> That said, I thought he did well this morning in his press conference. We'll see how it plays.


Hey, idiot. Show we where I said Christie fired multiple persons. Use your words, brain and fingers and tell me the date, thread, post and time. If you're correct, I'll admit my mistake. Will you?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitry said:


> Uhh, that's the FEDERAL RESERVE you're talking about, not the Federal Government. Privately owned, remember? Wasn't your side in favor of scrapping that at least at one time? (Seems to me I remember Barry Goldwater had something to say about it, tho I may be wrong.)
> 
> Besides, my guess is that whatever malfeasance went on happened during the Bush administration, and quite possibly during 9-11 when a lot of gold was stolen from under Building 7 I think it was.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> OMG, Obama is doing a presser and is on "defensive." :-D
> 
> He just said if what we're doing isn't working we should try something else.
> 
> ...


I'm watching. I find he's doing a great job. 
It would be so nice, KPG, if you turned on your big girl brain and posted something worth reading. Oh, don't bother, let me say it for you....(WELL, IF IT ISN'T WORTH READING, WHY DID YOU READ IT?) The answer is, I chose to.

Yes......lets all follow Gov. Christie........right off the edge of the bridge to our deaths. Another lame post from you KPG.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

to Nussa:


Poor Purl said:


> Proper English is important to me, but even more important is a sense of humor, and you're really good in that department.


See, Nussa? I told you so.

:thumbup: :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hey, idiot. Show we where I said Christie fired multiple persons. Use your words, brain and fingers and tell me the date, thread, post and time. If you're correct, I'll admit my mistake. Will you?


Oh-oh Knitry, you've got her rattled. She's using the idiot word again. She does that when she's loosing the battle. Maybe she needs to take a rest?

You know KPG, you have been promising to admit your mistakes. Well I've seen many mistakes on your part, but no apology. Why is that???


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitry said:


> I think you're flat wrong about this too:
> 
> * I also have worked as a proofreader and editor, so of course I'm always correct. *
> 
> ...


You're, absolutely, right. Plus, you need a comma only when you'd pause, slightly, in speaking. You wouldn't, in this case (as in many others). There are, of course, other uses for commas, but none, of them, is relevant, here.

:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> It's no different than the way you democrats slobber over Hillary Clinton.


Not me. I don't even like her. Never have, though I tried. I am praying she doesn't get the nomination, despite the fact that I'd love to see a woman President. And I'm far from alone. TRUE liberals aren't usually that crazy about her since she's quite the corporatist.

And I'll ever forget her vote in favor of the Iraq war. I watched her speech on the Senate floor -- reason after reason why we shouldn't do it, and then she said (in her own words): So that's why I'm going to vote Yes.

WHAT?? I was sooooo disappointed. It was a purely political calculation, and that's unforgivable.

John Kerry voted for the war too, and that was equally unforgivable. How could a man who came home from the Vietnam War and protested all those old white men who were sending our young men to die in a really foolish war turn around and become one of them?? Sheesh.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Nussa said:


> Oh-oh Knitry, you've got her rattled. She's using the idiot word again Which she does when she's loosing the battle. Maybe she needs to take a rest?
> 
> You know KPG, you have been promising to admit your mistakes. Well I've seen many mistakes on your part, but no apology. Why is that???


Personally, I am hoping for a suspension.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Nussa said:


> She latched onto that one like a leach to the hind end of a pig...... (Sorry if I offended anyone, but couldn't help myself.) :XD:


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Personally, I am hoping for a suspension.


You want to hang her?


----------



## Lkholcomb (Aug 25, 2013)

Knitry said:


> Oh, what a terrible experience. Of course you're leery of some dogs, and quite rightly so.
> 
> Many dogs will attack and bite like that if they're frightened. And, now that I've been reminded by your experience, I have to say I was probably a little overly optimistic in my previous comments. I still don't think dogs, in general, are "mean," but that they can have been treated in such a way that they are more or less permanently on guard, capable of attacking and therefore dangerous. I do think that takes a very dominant (alpha) type dog, though, as well as some longterm mistreatment.
> 
> ...


We had a dog that we all tried everything with to train. My mil even brought a pet psychic in with the trainer (they worked together) to the house, that was after training in a different place. Nothing worked. It got so bad. After the dog attacked my son for walking in a room (and a big room at that) we all (it was originally our dog when we lived with my in laws, but then we moved and it was to an apartment and my inlaws and us thought it would be better to let him stay in the house with the big yard) eventually had to give up. We brought him to a shelter that told us he would be put down because he was too agressive.

But I think, honestly he was born that way. When my husband and I went to buy him as a puppy we went to the house and the woman tried to rush us. She said how she owned the mother and father, but didn't show them to us, or even offer. I had never bought a dog before, so I didn't know what to expect. Now that I know and have looked more into puppy mills I think that she had a puppy mill.

When we ran into the trainers later in a store and told them they told us they thought so too and that because of inbreeding in puppy mills he was just messed up from birth. I have read about and researched a little and this is not uncommon with inbred puppies from puppy mills.

So some dogs may be born "mean" but it is through no fault of their own.


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> You want to hang her?


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


Hi, Designer. Nice to see your smiling face again.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> You're, absolutely, right. Plus, you need a comma only when you'd pause, slightly, in speaking. You wouldn't, in this case (as in many others). There are, of course, other uses for commas, but none, of them, is relevant, here.
> 
> :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

You're the best. ROFL -- again!!


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> You want to hang her?


Would that include actual contact? I think not. Someone else could get her the heck out of here, though. It is time for a break.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitry said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> You're the best. ROFL -- again!!


Just being accommadating.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Would that include actual contact? I think not. Someone else could get her the heck out of here, though. It is time for a break.


I think you could get a noose around the neck without actual touching. But best to leave it to someone else.

It's way past time for a break.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Knitry said:


> Not quite. He fired ONE person. There were others involved who got off with much, much less.
> 
> And it took him 24 hours to do it, so I suspect there was some negotiation that went on. It will be interesting to find out what happens next for her.
> 
> That said, I thought he did well this morning in his press conference. We'll see how it plays.


Governor Christie may very well have fired (or caused the resignation of) those responsible as KPG said, if she is right that would mean that the great and responsible leader is lying about not knowing about the conspiracy until yesterday. I wonder which it is, as it is does seem the reference from the all knowing knitter was in the plural.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I think you could get a noose around the neck without actual touching. But best to leave it to someone else.
> 
> It's way past time for a break.


I am nonviolent, I don't even like the state taking violent action on my behalf. :shock:


----------



## Lkholcomb (Aug 25, 2013)

Knitry said:


> Not quite. He fired ONE person. There were others involved who got off with much, much less.
> 
> And it took him 24 hours to do it, so I suspect there was some negotiation that went on. It will be interesting to find out what happens next for her.
> 
> That said, I thought he did well this morning in his press conference. We'll see how it plays.


Is this the post you were referring to, where she spoke regarding more than one person?



knitpresentgifts said:


> Yeah! Glory Hallelujah!
> 
> There is a Republican politician who proved yet again he can LEAD!
> 
> ...


If she was speaking of one person shouldn't it have said, "he fire THE PERSON who lied to him" not "those who lied to him"?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knitry said:


> I think you're flat wrong about this too:
> 
> * I also have worked as a proofreader and editor, so of course I'm always correct. *
> 
> ...


I *know* you could not be more wrong.

AW used "of course" as a parenthetical expression which is set off by commas within a sentence although dashes and parentheses may also be used.

Also, commas set off nonrestrictive phrases which hers was as well.

Give up since you just keep getting in deeper, and I'm tired of your attempts to insult my intelligence when you do not have the means to do so.

AW is far superior to you in her knowledge of the English language, and she is one of the few on the threads where the Libs posts, who is intelligent enough to spar with me using the English language and enjoy using the skill sets of a wordsmith.

Unlike you.

Like you, most of the Libs interrupted to demand an apology of me (to AW who requested same) because they could not wait to get their claws into me.

Of those who vocalized their thoughts, only AW and I understood her sarcasm. The rest of the Libs on the thread are too stupid to understand and proved it as you just did as well.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

This should clear up almost everything. The rest will become clear after the next message:

JANUARY 9, 2014
*CHRISTIE URGES MEDIA TO FOCUS ON WEIGHT*
POSTED BY ANDY BOROWITZ

TRENTON (The Borowitz Report)New Jersey Governor Chris Christie lashed out at the media today, saying that it had failed to focus on the single most important issue regarding me, which is my weight.

At a press conference in Trenton, Christie yelled at a room full of reporters, accusing them of doing the public a disservice by not devoting all of their coverage of him to the issue of his body mass.

How much Ive weighed in the past, how much I weigh now, and how much Im eatingthats all you clowns should be writing about, he yelled. Anything else is just a distraction.

Adopting a threatening tone, Christie told the reporters, If you know whats good for you, your next story will be about how tubby I am.

The governor made only one reference to the notorious bridge-closing scandal, offering this alibi: At the time that decision was made, I was busy shouting at a teacher.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> This should clear up almost everything. The rest will become clear after the next message:
> 
> JANUARY 9, 2014
> *CHRISTIE URGES MEDIA TO FOCUS ON WEIGHT*
> ...


Could it be that he WAS a cone not setting them?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Hi, Designer. Nice to see your smiling face again.


Thanks Purl -Hope to avoid getting drawn in but it is hard. Happy New Year to everyone.

I watched Christie today and I believed him -I saw one of his speeches after Hurricane Sandy and was impressed - however --- it will be interesting to see what transpires - I have been wrong before and will be again. 
Lots of people will be out for his blood on both sides in my opinion. It was sure long enough - might have been better if he had cut it down and stopped repeating himself, but as I say, I thought he was truthful. will see. I have to be honest -

I haven't read anything about this 'scandal' so I just went by what he said. I haven't been watching the US news that much -- trying to withdraw and have been really busy lately.

Anyway, I am going to really put my neck out. I believe that there are good people on both sides - even though I don't necessarily agree with the politics.

It is nice to see you Purl.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

JANUARY 8, 2014
*ALL LANES ON GEORGE WASHINGTON BRIDGE BLOCKED BY CHRIS CHRISTIES EGO*
POSTED BY ANDY BOROWITZ

TRENTON (The Borowitz Report)All lanes of traffic on the George Washington Bridge were blocked this afternoon by New Jersey Governor Chris Christies ego, traffic reports said.

Aerial images of the bridge showed traffic snarling for miles as Mr. Christies massive self-regard shut down all lanes on the upper and lower roadways. Tracy Klugian, a frustrated motorist attempting to head back to his home in Montclair, New Jersey, echoed the feelings of many drivers whose passage was blocked by the gargantuan ego: First the polar vortex, and now this.

A spokesman for the New York City Department of Transportation advised motorists to avoid the Governors ego by using the Lincoln and Holland tunnels before Chris Christie remembers theyre there.

But the spokesman hinted that Mr. Christies towering ego might be yet another traffic inconvenience, like potholes and road construction, that area drivers should get used to: Its not getting smaller any time soon.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Could it be that he WAS a cone not setting them?


Why, yes. One that's filled to the bottom with ice cream.


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I *know* you could not be more wrong.
> 
> AW used "of course" as a parenthetical expression which is set off by commas within a sentence although dashes and parentheses may also be used.
> 
> ...


There, do you feel better now??? Most people do after a rant. :roll:


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Nussa said:


> There, do you feel better now??? Most people do after a rant. :roll:


I think she needs something a bit stronger--a large dose of castor oil might do the trick.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Once again confused. Wasn't it Republicans who closed down the country? Wasn't the IRS "scandal" found not to be a scandal at all, since the IRS went after Liberal organizations with as much zeal as Conservative ones?
> 
> You people keep going back to the same "scandals" long after they've been debunked. Where's your mention of Benghazi? Or the birth certificate?
> 
> And Christie had to know what was going on because he was the one who wanted it done. All to punish a *Democratic* mayor who wouldn't endorse Christie.


The scandals were only declared debunked because the Administration decided they didn't matter. It had nothing do to with the truth. Remember, this is the most "transparent" administration ever. The IRS most certainly didn't go after the liberal groups as they did the Tea Party groups. To date, some Tea Party groups still don't have their non profit status granted. But then again, believe what you want.

Christie wanted the lanes closed because he told you so?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Hail to the Empresses. I am enjoying every minute of it . .


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Nussa said:


> I'm watching. I find he's doing a great job.
> It would be so nice, KPG, if you turned on your big girl brain and posted something worth reading. Oh, don't bother, let me say it for you....(WELL, IF IT ISN'T WORTH READING, WHY DID YOU READ IT?) The answer is, I chose to.
> 
> Yes......lets all follow Gov. Christie........right off the edge of the bridge to our deaths. Another lame post from you KPG.


Not surprising (thinking Obama is doing a great job) since you just admitted you are not an educated person. That fact never escaped me.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knitry said:


> Not me. I don't even like her. Never have, though I tried. I am praying she doesn't get the nomination, despite the fact that I'd love to see a woman President. And I'm far from alone. TRUE liberals aren't usually that crazy about her since she's quite the corporatist.
> 
> And I'll ever forget her vote in favor of the Iraq war. I watched her speech on the Senate floor -- reason after reason why we shouldn't do it, and then she said (in her own words): So that's why I'm going to vote Yes.
> 
> ...


Finally, some common ground.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> The scandals were only declared debunked because the Administration decided they didn't matter. It had nothing do to with the truth. Remember, this is the most "transparent" administration ever. The IRS most certainly didn't go after the liberal groups as they did the Tea Party groups. To date, some Tea Party groups still don't have their non profit status granted. But then again, believe what you want.
> 
> Christie wanted the lanes closed because he told you so?


Sure.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Not surprising (thinking Obama is doing a great job) since you just admitted you are not an educated person. That fact never escaped me.


Tut tut. Why so bit¢hy? You're beginning to sound like your leader.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Knitry said:


> Uhh, that's the FEDERAL RESERVE you're talking about, not the Federal Government. Privately owned, remember? Wasn't your side in favor of scrapping that at least at one time? (Seems to me I remember Barry Goldwater had something to say about it, tho I may be wrong.)
> 
> Besides, my guess is that whatever malfeasance went on happened during the Bush administration, and quite possibly during 9-11 when a lot of gold was stolen from under Building 7 I think it was.
> 
> ...


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hey, idiot. Show we where I said Christie fired multiple persons. Use your words, brain and fingers and tell me the date, thread, post and time. If you're correct, I'll admit my mistake. Will you?


Yes, I will -- but only because you promised to admit your mistake.

*LINK:* http://www.knittingparadise.com/tpr?p=4607411&t=227896

*THREAD:* this one, this very one we're in. "Obamacare #8" it's called. Can you find it?

*DATE and TIME* (which you could easily see for yourself, of course) as it shows on my browser with my KP settings: Jan 9, 14 11:27:36

And here are your exact words (3rd line/ 3rd sentence / 3rd paragraph):

*Christie fired those who lied to him and abused their positions.*

Note the PLURAL forms ("plural" meaning more than ONE) of the words "those" and "their." Note the "s" on the word "position," indicating PLURAL aka: more than one.

Or are those 3 things not indicators of the plural number in your particular lexicon?

Now, on a more serious note. Not only did YOU write that post with the sentence I quoted, but I quoted that sentence back to you in the post where I pointed out Christie only fired ONE person. So you had to have seen it at least twice -- 3 times if you include the post window. I seriously hope you'll give this some thought as to whether or not it indicates you should look further at your memory, your eyesight, or -- whatever. I haven't been paying enough attention to you to know if this could be an issue, but I hope you will. Seriously, and with no hostility or insult intended. Of course, I suspect you're unlikely to believe that, but at least I've tried and my conscience is clear on the subject.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Hi, Designer. Nice to see your smiling face again.


I'll second that!! Stay and play a while.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> I am nonviolent, I don't even like the state taking violent action on my behalf. :shock:


Yeah, but sometimes it's fun to fantasize a bit.

I don't fantasize about violence to anyone here, but -- well, I'll just say yeah, I do sometimes fantasize.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Lkholcomb said:


> If she was speaking of one person shouldn't it have said, "he fire THE PERSON who lied to him" not "those who lied to him"?


You'd think so, but who can account for her thinking or warped "rules" of grammar, etc.?


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Thank goodness you're on your toes. They will say anything and try to blame it on the current government, when it is neither current nor the government that's to blame. (My last sentence is really bad; let's see if "someone" can figure out why.)


No one blamed the government. You are way too sensitive about someone blaming Obama, he is just the puppet, when he declared "The Buck Stops Here," it was just another lie.


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Not surprising (thinking Obama is doing a great job) since you just admitted you are not an educated person. That fact never escaped me.


You must be slowing down. I expected you to jump on my lack of education some time ago. But I guess you were saving that one for when your brain had completely shut down. 
I will say this.... I, someone who has had only a high school education, have been able to hold my own with you, who thinks she's the smartest one here. Either that makes me a much smarter person than you, as I didn't need to pay a college to teach me what I know. Or you are pretty dumb for someone who has gone to all the trouble and money to go to college to learn what I learned on my own.

Really lame again... Tisk-tisk-tisk! :roll:

(My mistake...soloweygirl)........ :thumbup:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

galinipper said:


> No one blamed the government. You are way too sensitive about someone blaming Obama, he is just the puppet, when he declared "The Buck Stops Here," it was just another lie.


I think the first person to respond to you _did_ mean the Obama government. Why wouldn't anyone think Obama was being blamed when he's been blamed for shutting down the govt, for the recession that Bush left us with, who know what else.

I'm only glad we have the advantage of your thinking, since you seem to have an inside scoop.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Nussa said:


> There, do you feel better now??? Most people do after a rant. :roll:


I feel like Charlie Brown when Lucy talks... wah wah wah or whatever it was... when I see a post from her.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your experience, Lkholcomb. You showed me another area where I'd been entirely too generous. I do believe I was "right" as far as it goes, but it was just far from a complete picture. The parts I didn't cover are pretty important ones.



Lkholcomb said:


> We had a dog that we all tried everything with to train. My mil even brought a pet psychic in with the trainer (they worked together) to the house, that was after training in a different place. Nothing worked. It got so bad. After the dog attacked my son for walking in a room (and a big room at that) we all (it was originally our dog when we lived with my in laws, but then we moved and it was to an apartment and my inlaws and us thought it would be better to let him stay in the house with the big yard) eventually had to give up. We brought him to a shelter that told us he would be put down because he was too agressive.
> 
> But I think, honestly he was born that way. When my husband and I went to buy him as a puppy we went to the house and the woman tried to rush us. She said how she owned the mother and father, but didn't show them to us, or even offer. I had never bought a dog before, so I didn't know what to expect. Now that I know and have looked more into puppy mills I think that she had a puppy mill.
> 
> ...


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> The scandals were only declared debunked because the Administration decided they didn't matter. It had nothing do to with the truth. Remember, this is the most "transparent" administration ever. The IRS most certainly didn't go after the liberal groups as they did the Tea Party groups. To date, some Tea Party groups still don't have their non profit status granted. But then again, believe what you want.
> 
> Christie wanted the lanes closed because he told you so?


Well no, because his staffers maneuvered it and what did they have to gain by closing them? 
Making the boss happy? Hmmm?

Just maybe the ultra conservative groups, those that you call Tea Party groups, had shown themselves to be political to that point and had little history of the social welfare aspect that is supposed to be demonstrated? What do you think about that idea?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knitry said:


> Yes, I will -- but only because you promised to admit your mistake.
> 
> *LINK:* http://www.knittingparadise.com/tpr?p=4607411&t=227896
> 
> ...


You are so stupid.

In the English language when you are speaking of a class of people of whom you do not know of how many, the plural form of words are used. For example; "How many dumb Libs travel on this thread, and of *those*, how many made a post here of intelligent information on this one topic? At the time the question is posed, did I know how many people fit the answer? I did not know, so the plural "those" is used.

BTW; the answer is zero

With me so far?

I wrote the post you referenced while listening to Christie's press conference.

Christie said he fired the person who he determined lied to him (female) and asked another deputy staff member (male) to leave his position. Therefore, Christie, so far, has fired ONE who lied to him.

However, that ONE comes from a number of thousands who were within the group of who could or will be considered over this incident.

That is *exactly* what I posted. I wrote: "Christie fired those who lied to him and abused their positions."

Question: how many did Christie determine lied to him at the time of his press conference?

Answer: ONE.

Therefore, as I stated, Christie fired one of *those* of the 65,000 employees he said were under his responsibility as Governor, who, he (Christie) determined to-date lied to him.

Christie fired THOSE, who turned out to be a liar, which so far is one.

When you speak of the group of all *those* who could have potentionally lied to Christie, you use the plural * exactly * as I did.

Now, admit *your* stupidity.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Nussa said:


> There, do you feel better now??? Most people do after a rant. :roll:


"I know you could not be more wrong." spewed KPG.

Jelun2 interjected... I bet you could be more wrong; I could be more wrong as well. If we give a real effort, I bet we could be TOTALLY wrong!


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

My apologies to those who object to the term "spewed" it just seemed so very appropriate.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You are so stupid.
> 
> In the English language when you are speaking of a class of people of whom you do not know of how many, the plural form of words are used.
> 
> ...


*wiggle wiggle*


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> *wiggle wiggle*


I think KPG should change her name to *wiggle-wiggle* 
:thumbup:


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

He fired ONE.

And you have just demonstrated yourself to be far more intellectually dishonest than I could have imagined -- even for you.



knitpresentgifts said:


> You are so stupid.
> 
> In the English language when you are speaking of a class of people of whom you do not know of how many, the plural form of words are used. For example; "How many dumb Libs travel on this thread, and of *those*, how many made a post here of intelligent information on this one topic? BTW: the answer is zero.
> 
> ...


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> The scandals were only declared debunked because the Administration decided they didn't matter. It had nothing do to with the truth. Remember, this is the most "transparent" administration ever. The IRS most certainly didn't go after the liberal groups as they did the Tea Party groups.


and you would be wrong. Would you like proof? (I hope, I hope, I hope.) Just say the word.

I'm not at all surprised you didn't know it, though. The truth -- that progressive groups were just as if not more targeted -- wasn't nearly such big news as Issa's witch hunt, and no doubt would NEVER have been reported on Fox Noise at all.



> To date, some Tea Party groups still don't have their non profit status granted.


And they may NEVER get it if they don't satisfy the requirements, which are to be set up for the purpose of social welfare (whatever the language is), rather than primarily political. CLUE: If they have 'Tea Party' in their name, that's pretty darned political.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Nussa said:


> I think KPG should change her name to *wiggle-wiggle*
> :thumbup:


And perhaps a new avatar


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knitry said:


> He fired ONE.


 No sh$$? I just told you that.



Knitry said:


> And you have just demonstrated yourself to be far more intellectually dishonest than I could have imagined.


Ditto with the addition you cannot admit when you are wrong.

Nice character trait.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitry said:


> He fired ONE.
> 
> And you have just demonstrated yourself to be far more intellectually dishonest than I could have imagined -- even for you.


I can prove you're stupid: you expected a different outcome and an admission of flawed humanity, but you're not dealing with a human.

You could use her response to prove a negative: She's never made a mistake. The only way to disprove this would be to find a mistake she's made, but apparently there are none.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> And perhaps a new avatar


That may be too cute, Susan, but the cocktail looks right.


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> And perhaps a new avatar


Ewe!.......I hate snakes. But that one is much to cute for her... :thumbup:


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

If I considered myself wrong, I would admit it. I do not -- and don't consider your 'wiggle' to be honest at all.

Of course, if it was your INTENTION to deceive, that would be another matter. Are you admitting that?? That you were intentionally trying to lead people astray by the way you wrote that?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitry said:


> If I considered myself wrong, I would admit it. I do not -- and don't consider your 'wiggle' to be honest at all.
> 
> Of course, if it was your INTENTION to deceive, that would be another matter. Are you admitting that?? That you were intentionally trying to lead people astray by the way you wrote that?


This is a very good question, which shall forever go unanswered. Does she think she's fooling everyone, or has she fooled herself to such an extent that she thinks she's being truthful?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Nussa said:


> I think KPG should change her name to *wiggle-wiggle*
> :thumbup:


Are you taking suggestions?

The Exalted Empress Poor Purl made me settle for Doggie Dinner. I have some other ideas, many of them I cannot use on KP. If we go to a site such as this or that they are perfectly happy for me to use that sort of language.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> That may be too cute, Susan, but the cocktail looks right.


That's what I suspected--what about this? Wouldn't want to find this one under my holiday tree!


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Are you taking suggestions?
> 
> The Exalted Empress Poor Purl made me settle for Doggie Dinner. I have some other ideas, many of them I cannot use on KP. If we go to a site such as this or that they are perfectly happy for me to use that sort of language.


Suggest away... :lol: 
Maybe we should use some sort of code.... :thumbup:


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Knitry said:


> If I considered myself wrong, I would admit it. I do not -- and don't consider your 'wiggle' to be honest at all.
> 
> Of course, if it was your INTENTION to deceive, that would be another matter. Are you admitting that?? That you were intentionally trying to lead people astray by the way you wrote that?


Actually, I did sense a trap and decided not to respond, even though KPG's initial post was there for all to see. Watching KPG forced to apologize would have made my day, but no way was I going to risk getting trapped in the Serpent's coils.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> I feel like Charlie Brown when Lucy talks... wah wah wah or whatever it was... when I see a post from her.


Need to watch more reruns to get your facts straight. It was the teacher's voice. If you need a nickel to see Lucy, I'll send you one


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

This is a lot of fun --

Best Tweets during Christie's Press Conference today:

http://www.rawstory.com/rs/2014/01/09/best-tweets-during-chris-christies-press-conference/

I've taken a spin around the interwebs and in general, it's not playing so well. One detractor I saw on the dreaded MSNBC, a Dem NJ State Senator had an excellent point. She said, "Too little too late." This should've happened 4 months ago. True, dat.

Another viable question: He said he lost sleep for 2 nights -- but just found out about the emails yesterday morning?? What's wrong with this picture?

(I keep editing this to add things). Something that didn't set at all well with me was his contention that he fired Brigit for lying to him. Really? That's all? Not for doing the wrong thing, probably breaking state and federal laws in the process? Not good, Chris, not good at all.

Here's an on point critique, IMO, tho it's far too crude and vulgar to post. I never read this guy's work on my own because of his crudity, but I do go there when pointed in that direction because his insight is quite good. I just wish he'd clean up his language. 
http://rudepundit.blogspot.com/2014/01/random-observations-on-chris-christies.html

Finally, here's a collection of NJ headlines -- hope they're not too small to see.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Nussa said:


> Suggest away... :lol:
> Maybe we should use some sort of code.... :thumbup:


You may have noted that subtlety is not my strong suit. 
I liked "pig puke", EPP objected which is why she suggested "doggie dinner" which worked for me.

As I use the EPP it reminds me of a show I liked very much a few years ago. NUMB3RS.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Knitry said:


> This is a lot of fun --
> 
> Best Tweets during Christie's Press Conference today:
> 
> ...


I like the new angle which is the phone call to Cuomo. News at 11.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knitry said:


> Uhh, that's the FEDERAL RESERVE you're talking about, not the Federal Government. Privately owned, remember? Wasn't your side in favor of scrapping that at least at one time? (Seems to me I remember Barry Goldwater had something to say about it, tho I may be wrong.)


Do you have some kind of mental disability? Galinipper said "the Feds" and you tell her she meant the FEDERAL RESERVE and not the Federal Government.

Who, but you, doesn't know the Federal Reserve by their nickname, "The Feds."

What is wrong with you?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Need to watch more reruns to get your facts straight. It was the teacher's voice. If you need a nickel to see Lucy, I'll send you one


Whatever, go distract your dog or your husband or someone else who gives a hairy rat's butt what you have to say. 
And that nickel? something comes to mind about the sun not shining...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Not surprising (thinking Obama is doing a great job) since you just admitted you are not an educated person. That fact never escaped me.


 :thumbup: :XD: :thumbup: :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I never thought it was anything to brag about until I was attacked.


_It is a sign that your reputation is small and sinking if your own tongue must praise you._
Matthew Hale


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I wonder whether it sees Christie as a representation of itself. He's a really big bully, in addition to being a really large man.


I didn't realize you are the Governor of NJ.

Finally, I've learned something from a LWN.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I think the first person to respond to you _did_ mean the Obama government. Why wouldn't anyone think Obama was being blamed when he's been blamed for shutting down the govt, for the recession that Bush left us with, who know what else.
> 
> I'm only glad we have the advantage of your thinking, since you seem to have an inside scoop.


PP , again no one said it was Obama, for you to say the first person to respond did, is a lie. So Knitry is a conspiracy theorist and you are a liar. It's alarming that some believe your words.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> Governor Christie may very well have fired (or caused the resignation of) those responsible as KPG said, ...


Don't say "those" per Knitry. She doesn't believe in that kind of speak.

BTW: you said you'd be ignoring my posts, remember?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Nussa said:


> I think KPG should change her name to *wiggle-wiggle*
> :thumbup:


I think she should change her name to GONE.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lkholcomb said:


> If she was speaking of one person shouldn't it have said, "he fire THE PERSON who lied to him" not "those who lied to him"?


I said he fired any that he determined lied to him (he fired those who lied to him). I didn't imply nor mention, one, ten or ten thousand. The determination was Christie's and that is what I said.

I don't know how many lied to Christie, do you?

What would you have said?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

KPG so many on the left can't defend Obama and his economy and his failure to be a leader and fire people responsible for all the scandals, I believe their geese are cooke'd


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> No one blamed the government. You are way too sensitive about someone blaming Obama, he is just the puppet, when he declared "The Buck Stops Here," it was just another lie.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> That's what I suspected--what about this? Wouldn't want to find this one under my holiday tree!


I'm sorry, but all those children-sweater colors make them all too cute.

I once saw a series of pics of a snake swallowing a kangaroo. It was horrifying but fascinating. I won't send you a link, but that's the kind of snake that would work.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> "I know you could not be more wrong." spewed KPG.
> 
> Jelun2 interjected... I bet you could be more wrong; I could be more wrong as well. If we give a real effort, I bet we could be TOTALLY wrong!


Are you *ever* good for your word? *Nope.*

Don't bother answering, I did for you, and I couldn't care less. Yet, happy to point out that fact about you for all concerned.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> KPG so many on the left can't defend Obama and his economy and his failure to be a leader and fire people responsible for all the scandals, I believe their geese are cooke'd


Holy cow! (Or great geese!) What's that extra punctuation doing in "cooke'd." She probably won't tell you, but that makes you stupid in the extreme. Soon, without knowing it, you're going to turn into one of us.

BTW, you're still harping on those fake scandals? At least you can remember those, even if you can't remember the last senator from your own state.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> *wiggle wiggle*


The only people who even _think_ about "wiggling" are cowards and those who get themselves stuck into wrong doing or a corner (like you yesterday) and are guilty so have to attempt to wiggle their way out of a bind.

You know, like you.

No one else even considers not standing up for their beliefs, actions and words. You know, like me.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Are you taking suggestions?
> 
> The Exalted Empress Poor Purl made me settle for Doggie Dinner. I have some other ideas, many of them I cannot use on KP. If we go to a site such as this or that they are perfectly happy for me to use that sort of language.


I made you settle for Doggie Dinner? It's a good description, but I don't recall being that partial to it. I think dog poop is more descriptive and probably acceptable on KP.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Need to watch more reruns to get your facts straight. It was the teacher's voice. If you need a nickel to see Lucy, I'll send you one


Oh, this you remember, too. George Allen was your senator after Peanuts was gone.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I made you settle for Doggie Dinner? It's a good description, but I don't recall being that partial to it. I think dog poop is more descriptive and probably acceptable on KP.


It was the substitute that you suggested (I am pretty sure it was you) when you objected to spewing swine. 
Me, I just went along, you know how easy going I am.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knitry said:


> If I considered myself wrong, I would admit it. I do not -- and don't consider your 'wiggle' to be honest at all.
> 
> Of course, if it was your INTENTION to deceive, that would be another matter. Are you admitting that?? That you were intentionally trying to lead people astray by the way you wrote that?


I NEVER intend to deceive or lie. That's your gig. I said Christie fired those who he found lied to him. That's what HE said.

I'll leave you to go forth and spread your propaganda and BS and talk to *those* (oopsie PLURAL - don't miss it!) who are not intelligent enough to see through your lies and crap. *"Those"* do not include me.

I have no interest, again, to waste anymore of my valuable time speaking to you.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I NEVER intend to deceive or lie. That's your gig. I said Christie fired those who he found lied to him. That's what HE said.
> 
> I'll leave you to go forth and spread your propaganda and BS and talk to *those* (oopsie PLURAL - don't miss it!) who are not intelligent enough to see through your lies and crap. *Those* folks does not include me.
> 
> I have no interest, again, to waste anymore of my valuable time speaking to you.


Good decision.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> This is a very good question, which shall forever go unanswered.


Look at that - you are * wrong * _again_ Poor Purl. I just answered Knitry.

Uuh  this is becoming so tiresome. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Do you have some kind of mental disability? Galinipper said "the Feds" and you tell her she meant the FEDERAL RESERVE and not the Federal Government.
> 
> Who, but you, doesn't know the Federal Reserve by their nickname, "The Feds."
> 
> What is wrong with you?


Thanks KPG, Your a great gal.
They get all Thurston Howe III in their post, but when you dig a little you get the full picture. Have a great night


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Need to watch more reruns to get your facts straight. It was the teacher's voice. If you need a nickel to see Lucy, I'll send you one


Won't do any good LL. Her SIL and daughter control _her_ TV according to Empress Clueless. *Parent*al controls are wonderful things! :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> PP , again no one said it was Obama, for you to say the first person to respond did, is a lie. So Knitry is a conspiracy theorist and you are a liar. It's alarming that some believe your words.


Alarming, yes, surprising, no.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> I think she should change her name to GONE.


I think you should change your name to COOKED.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> KPG so many on the left can't defend Obama and his economy and his failure to be a leader and fire people responsible for all the scandals, I believe their geese are cooke'd


Oops - great minds think alike. I just nicknamed Jelun that!


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> The only people who even _think_ about "wiggling" are cowards and those who get themselves stuck into wrong doing or a corner (like you yesterday) and are guilty so have to attempt to wiggle their way out of a bind.
> 
> You know, like you.
> 
> No one else even considers not standing up for their beliefs, actions and words.


It's one thing to stand up for ones beliefs, it's another to have a cult like obsession with ones beliefs.

You know, LIKE YOU!


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Good decision.


 Look who's back with the great one liners? :lol:


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Robert Reich has this posted on his Facebook page today, and I thought it was a really good point:



> Heading to Denver today to discuss inequality. For 40 years Republicans have tried to convince working-class whites that their hard-earned tax dollars were paying for "welfare queens" (as Ronald Reagan decorously put it) and other nefarious loafers -- a cunning strategy using racial prejudice and economic anxiety to distract attention from corporations that were busily busting unions, outsourcing abroad, and using technologies to replace jobs. But as the economy has shifted, poverty is now a condition almost anyone can fall into. Nearly 55% of Americans between the ages of 25 and 60 have experienced at least a year in poverty or near poverty; half of all American children have at some point during their childhoods relied on food stamps. A growing portion of the middle class are in part-time or temporary positions, or contract workers. And two-thirds of those below the poverty line at any given point identify themselves as white.
> 
> All this renders the old Republican divide-and-conquer strategy obsolete. Which means Republican opposition to extended unemployment insurance, food stamps, jobs programs, and a higher minimum wage pose a real danger of backfiring on the GOP, making way for a new political coalition of America's poor and working middle class bent on getting a fair share of the economies' gains and repairing frayed safety nets.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/RBReich?ref=ts&fref=ts


Those stats are horrifying to me. An awful lot of people on this board seem quite immune from the savage reality, but those stats reveal a whoppin' number of people who are living it. They will not be such eager Republican voters -- IF the Democrats can successfully reach them (always in some doubt, sadly).


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oops - great minds think alike. I just nicknames Jelun that!


You just (nicknames) Jelun that????


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Good decision.


I've come around (after giving her a shot)! 

Speaking of shots, I think she's plastered or should be.

Hope you're feeling better LL.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> Thanks KPG, Your a great gal.
> They get all Thurston Howe III in their post, but when you dig a little you get the full picture. Have a great night


Backatcha! Roll $in$ it!


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I NEVER intend to deceive or lie. That's your gig. I said Christie fired those who he found lied to him. That's what HE said.


Well, let me put it this way. In my book, anyone who watched the press conference and actually understood that there was only one person that got fired (so far), but then reported in such a way as to assert that more than one person had been fired, is being deceptive in the absence of any further clarification of qualification. Even if they don't think of it that way.

I would never have allowed any client of mine to hang their ass out in that way, and if they insisted, they'd no longer have been a client.

I do want to tell you that I had an opportunity during dinner to think abouot things a little further and I've decided you and Purl are right. I _am_ stupid. Also naive and gullible.

You see, I have a strong sense of fair play, and a very strong interest in seeing that the truth is spoken, reported, known, valued, used, remembered, cultivated, repeated, broadcast, published, understood, and woven as completely and thoroughly throughout our public discourse as is humanly possible. I've said before and I'll say it again: I've defended George W. Bush, a man I loathed more than -- well, THE man who taught me to hate -- against falsehoods and misunderstood or inaccurate reports. It matters to me.

I was stupid to imagine that not everyone holds values anywhere close to mine. Oh, I do know there are people whose value system is such that if they are able to cheat someone at cards or in commerce, they justify it that the person getting conned and cheated "deserved it" because they were naive enough to fall for the lies and cons. These people are, to me, among the lowest of the low. Human traffickers, murderers and torturers are lower, and that's about all.

I KNEW about these people, I just didn't expect to find them or their close cousins on a knitting board! My bad.

Oh well. They win (they think). KPG wins (she thinks).



> I have no interest, again, to waste anymore of my valuable time speaking to you.


Haha. Well, you certainly have MY permission to stop! Are you a woman of your word? No indication whatsoever so far that you are and plenty of indication that you are not. Of course, I doubt my assessment phases you in the least -- not being a woman of your word is probably even something you aspire to.

BTW, "to waste" ought to be "in wasting" in that sentence. But don't believe me. I'm stupid.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Nussa said:


> You just (nicknames) Jelun that????


Such a perfect one. Uh huh.

Anyway, MUCH more important that that bit of turd on the shoe of life...

http://www.politicususa.com/2014/01/09/harry-reid-knocks-gop-announcing-paid-ui-benefits-extension-plan.html


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Such a perfect one. Uh huh.
> 
> Anyway, MUCH more important that that bit of turd on the shoe of life...
> 
> http://www.politicususa.com/2014/01/09/harry-reid-knocks-gop-announcing-paid-ui-benefits-extension-plan.html


That is GREAT news. Thanks for posting it. I tell ya, that old Harry Reid may make me a fan yet. Lately he keeps showing something oddly like a spine.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Knitry said:


> That is GREAT news. Thanks for posting it. I tell ya, that old Harry Reid may make me a fan yet. Lately he keeps showing something oddly like a spine.


Funny, isn't it. The only time in all these years that they finally look like they have a spine is when they absolutely can't get away with not having one.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Love it! 

:thumbup:


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Funny, isn't it. The only time in all these years that they finally look like they have a spine is when they absolutely can't get away with not having one.


Spot on! :thumbup:


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

For PURL:

The 27 Naughtiest Cats In The World... 
http://www.sunnyskyz.com/blog/79/The-27-Naughtiest-Cats-In-The-World-And-I-Can-t-Stop-Laughing


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Love it!
> 
> :thumbup:


Well, I guess what goes around...... falls down and flattens you....
FUNNY! :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Ahhhhhh, the 3 hours of TV time must have begun


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

galinipper said:


> PP , again no one said it was Obama, for you to say the first person to respond did, is a lie. So Knitry is a conspiracy theorist and you are a liar. It's alarming that some believe your words.


You're right that nobody accused Obama; I did say "I think," though I misremembered. If you think that's a lie, you have a very high truth threshold. I wasn't trying to fool anyone.

You did say, in that same message, "Letting the United States hold on to your gold is like asking a horse to guard a bushel of apples." Does the United States also mean the Fed?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Ahhhhhh, the 3 hours of TV time must have begun


Yep, Duck Dynasty begins at nine o'clock sharp, Eastern time. Hmm...maybe that show does have some value after all.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Such a perfect one. Uh huh.
> 
> Anyway, MUCH more important that that bit of turd on the shoe of life...
> 
> http://www.politicususa.com/2014/01/09/harry-reid-knocks-gop-announcing-paid-ui-benefits-extension-plan.html


Good article. Even better metaphor.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitry said:


> For PURL:
> 
> The 27 Naughtiest Cats In The World...
> http://www.sunnyskyz.com/blog/79/The-27-Naughtiest-Cats-In-The-World-And-I-Can-t-Stop-Laughing


Hilarious. And aren't they beautiful?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Love it!
> 
> :thumbup:


I love it, too.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

For KNITRY:

I just caught this in a message to someone else - I've been on a strict no-KPG diet, but I still read others, and found this:



KPG said:


> Do you have some kind of mental disability? Galinipper said "the Feds" and you tell her she meant the FEDERAL RESERVE and not the Federal Government.
> 
> Who, but you, doesn't know the Federal Reserve by their nickname, "The Feds."


Probably hundreds of millions of people, who call the Federal Reserve "the Fed" (no s at the end).

"The Feds" is a loose nickname, sometimes referring specifically to the FBI but also to anyones (pl.) who work for the federal government.



> What is wrong with you?


Was that a sin, questioning Galinipper on something she was unclear about? What is _wrong_ with you? Interestingly, when she doesn't feel forced to look things up, she makes the most moronic errors and insists loudly that they're correct and the reader is the moron.


----------



## Lkholcomb (Aug 25, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I said he fired any that he determined lied to him (he fired those who lied to him). I didn't imply nor mention, one, ten or ten thousand. The determination was Christie's and that is what I said.
> 
> I don't know how many lied to Christie, do you?
> 
> What would you have said?


He fired whomever lied to him.

He fired anybody who lied to him.

He fired the person or persons who lied to him.

All of these do not indicate plural only, but make it known that it is an indeterminate or unknown number


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Actually, I did sense a trap and decided not to respond, even though KPG's initial post was there for all to see. Watching KPG forced to apologize would have made my day, but no way was I going to risk getting trapped in the Serpent's coils.


Good idea. Frankly, "wiggle" often suggests sex to me, but so do many other words.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> For KNITRY:
> 
> I just caught this in a message to someone else - I've been on a strict no-KPG diet, but I still read others, and found this:
> 
> Was that a sin, questioning Galinipper on something she was unclear about? What is _wrong_ with you?


Not a thing--except she's on the defensive about her politics and personal habits and trying to tie her perceived foes in knots by focusing on grammar, shades of meaning, and so forth.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lkholcomb said:


> He fired whomever lied to him.
> 
> He fired anybody who lied to him.
> 
> ...


I agree. Every one of your statements does not denote "how many" and neither implies "one" nor a number of people.

Your statements are exactly like my lone statement. The word "those" can be substituted in every one of your statements and not change the meaning one iota. Try it.

What I said was correct and exactly what you just said you would have said.

End of story. Too bad we'll not get those (!) loons on this thread to understand you either.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I agree. Every one of your statements does not denote "how many" and neither implies "one" nor a number of people.
> 
> Your statements are exactly like my lone statement. The word "those" can be substituted in every one of your statements and not change the meaning one iota. Try it.
> 
> ...


Thanks, KPG! You just proved my point.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> For KNITRY:
> 
> I just caught this in a message to someone else - I've been on a strict no-KPG diet, but I still read others, and found this:
> 
> Was that a sin, questioning Galinipper on something she was unclear about? What is _wrong_ with you? Interestingly, when she doesn't feel forced to look things up, she makes the most moronic errors and insists loudly that they're correct and the reader is the moron.


Yah. Feeling a little down-the-rabbithole-ish after all this. YMMV.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Not a thing--except she's on the defensive about her politics and personal habits and trying to tie her perceived foes in knots by focusing on grammar, shades of meaning, and so forth.


Is that supposed to keep attention off the things she says? And what shades of meaning?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitry said:


> Yah. Feeling a little down-the-rabbithole-ish after all this. YMMV.


Is that all of my message that came through? There was a lot more, mainly about "the Feds". I don't want to write it again, but it was a good one.

When I looked for it, it was all there, but the most important part doesn't show up in reply quote.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Nussa said:


> She latched onto that one like a leach to the hind end of a pig...... (Sorry if I offended anyone, but couldn't help myself.) :XD:


Good analogy!


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Knitry said:


> Not quite. He fired ONE person. There were others involved who got off with much, much less.
> 
> And it took him 24 hours to do it, so I suspect there was some negotiation that went on. It will be interesting to find out what happens next for her.
> 
> That said, I thought he did well this morning in his press conference. We'll see how it plays.


I believe KPG posted: "Christie fired those who lied to him and abused their positions." Those would lead one to believe more than one. Those people as opposed to that person.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Lkholcomb said:


> If she was speaking of one person shouldn't it have said, "he fire THE PERSON who lied to him" not "those who lied to him"?


Oh darn - I just replied to this and now I see you did too. Yes, you are correct.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Need to watch more reruns to get your facts straight. It was the teacher's voice. If you need a nickel to see Lucy, I'll send you one


Hey, it's the lady that calls people using food stamps, on welfare, etc., moochers!


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I NEVER intend to deceive or lie.


Oh, lemme guess... you don't INTEND to lie, but Bridget Anne Kelly made you do it and you're sad, embarrassed and humiliated over it.

Where have I heard that before......???


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You are so stupid.
> 
> In the English language when you are speaking of a class of people of whom you do not know of how many, the plural form of words are used. For example; "How many dumb Libs travel on this thread, and of *those*, how many made a post here of intelligent information on this one topic? At the time the question is posed, did I know how many people fit the answer? I did not know, so the plural "those" is used.
> 
> ...


 :XD: :XD: :XD: Blah, blah, blah.......


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Is that all of my message that came through? There was a lot more, mainly about "the Feds". I don't want to write it again, but it was a good one.
> 
> When I looked for it, it was all there, but the most important part doesn't show up in reply quote.


Dang! The part that came through was certainly logical and succinct--sorry we couldn't see the rest of it.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: Blah, blah, blah.......


Probably the best response of all, GW. Who needs to see or hear any more of KPG's nonsense?


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Do you have some kind of mental disability? Galinipper said "the Feds" and you tell her she meant the FEDERAL RESERVE and not the Federal Government.
> 
> Who, but you, doesn't know the Federal Reserve by their nickname, "The Feds."
> 
> What is wrong with you?


fed Featured Word

noun
a member of the federal government.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I didn't realize you are the Governor of NJ.
> 
> Finally, I've learned something from a LWN.


Wow, this is pretty weak. Surely you can do better.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I said he fired any that he determined lied to him (he fired those who lied to him). I didn't imply nor mention, one, ten or ten thousand. The determination was Christie's and that is what I said.
> 
> I don't know how many lied to Christie, do you?
> 
> What would you have said?


Nope - not what you said. Try again.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Holy cow! (Or great geese!) What's that extra punctuation doing in "cooke'd." She probably won't tell you, but that makes you stupid in the extreme. Soon, without knowing it, you're going to turn into one of us.
> 
> BTW, you're still harping on those fake scandals? At least you can remember those, even if you can't remember the last senator from your own state.


Happens when you are indulging....


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I NEVER intend to deceive or lie. That's your gig. I said Christie fired those who he found lied to him. That's what HE said.
> 
> I'll leave you to go forth and spread your propaganda and BS and talk to *those* (oopsie PLURAL - don't miss it!) who are not intelligent enough to see through your lies and crap. *"Those"* do not include me.
> 
> I have no interest, again, to waste anymore of my valuable time speaking to you.


Oh Christ, if only...


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Knitry said:


> Robert Reich has this posted on his Facebook page today, and I thought it was a really good point:
> 
> Those stats are horrifying to me. An awful lot of people on this board seem quite immune from the savage reality, but those stats reveal a whoppin' number of people who are living it. They will not be such eager Republican voters -- IF the Democrats can successfully reach them (always in some doubt, sadly).


I was listening to the radio on my way to work today and a new poll, did not catch which one, indicates that more people than ever before are leaning Independent. The Republican and Democratic parties are losing members most likely because of the divisiveness. And the Tea Party lost the most members.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> Oh Christ, if only...


GW, you're on a roll tonight. You managed to find the perfect one-liner for each message (I especially like Blah, blah, blah...) It's so much fun when you and your panda drop by.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Thanks, KPG! You just proved my point.


Didn't she though! Always does.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> GW, you're on a roll tonight. You managed to find the perfect one-liner for each message (I especially like Blah, blah, blah...) It's so much fun when you and your panda drop by.


Awwww, thanks! I like discussion but not when there is constant interruption by someone (note - this is singular) who provides no substance.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Lkholcomb said:


> He fired whomever lied to him.
> 
> He fired anybody who lied to him.
> 
> ...


Hey, there may be more to come. Maybe KPG knows something the rest of the world doesn't, so far Gov. Christie is admitting to firing ONE person... Kelly or Kelley.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Knitry said:


> For PURL:
> 
> The 27 Naughtiest Cats In The World...
> http://www.sunnyskyz.com/blog/79/The-27-Naughtiest-Cats-In-The-World-And-I-Can-t-Stop-Laughing


I hope Poor Purl got an exceptionally good laugh out of those naughty cats. I sure did. Thank you very much.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Hey, there may be more to come. Maybe KPG knows something the rest of the world doesn't, so far Gov. Christie is admitting to firing ONE person... Kelly or Kelley.


I haven't seen the emails yet, but my son says Christie's going to have trouble with them.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

VocalLisa said:


> Oh, lemme guess... you don't INTEND to lie, but Bridget Anne Kelly made you do it and you're sad, embarrassed and humiliated over it.
> 
> Where have I heard that before......???


Any time Obama speaks.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

This is a quote from my good friend KPG:
In the English language when you are speaking of a class of people of whom you do not know of how many, the plural form of words are used. For example; "How many dumb Libs travel on this thread, and of those, how many made a post here of intelligent information on this one topic? At the time the question is posed, did I know how many people fit the answer? I did not know, so the plural "those" is used.

". . . . The plural form of words ARE used."
If we're going to be so picky, "form"is singular and should take a singular verb, IS. She was fooled by the word "words," which is the object of the preposition. "Of" and not the subject of the sentence. Her first sentence stinks, too, but I won't bother. I don't think grammar is all that important, but considering the source, I couldn't resist.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

GWPlver said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: Blah, blah, blah.......


Oh, this must be an example of you blasting in to say something of substance. I'll admit, it is outstanding!



GWPlver said:


> Typically, she blasts in with some inane comments or demands and then whisks back out without adding any substance.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> Awwww, thanks! I like discussion but not when there is constant interruption by someone (note - this is singular) who provides no substance.


Your a breath of fresh air, GW!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

GWPlver said:


> fed Featured Word
> 
> noun
> a member of the federal government.


Galinipper wrote *"the Feds"* in her post

1. *the fed*
The Federal Reserve System.

*The Fed* is responsible for regulating the monetary policy and interest rates for The United States.

www.federalreserve.gov/‎

*The "Fed"* is the central bank of the United States and controls the money supply.

From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The Federal Reserve System (also *known* as the Federal Reserve, *and informally as the Fed)* is the central banking system of the United States.

---------------------------

Bonus word for GWPlver:

*con·text*
ˈkänˌtekst/
noun
noun: context; plural noun: contexts
the circumstances that form the setting for an event, statement, or idea, and in terms of which it can be fully understood and assessed.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

GWPlver said:


> Oh Christ, if only...


another example of you bashing in to say nothing of substance ...


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Have a few more ducks and a few more drinks.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

GWPlver said:


> Nope - not what you said. Try again.


Nope - you can't read. Try again.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

GWPlver said:


> Didn't she though! Always does.


Yet another example of no substance. What happened - no money to invest in a Blind Trust?


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Nope - you can't read. Try again.


Nope - not what you wrote.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yet another example of no substance. What happened - no money to invest in a Blind Trust?


And what does my comment have to do with a Blind Trust? Nothing.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Galinipper wrote *"the Feds"* in her post
> 
> 1. *the fed*
> The Federal Reserve System.
> ...


Wrong.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

GWPlver said:


> Awwww, thanks! I like discussion but not when there is constant interruption by someone (note - this is singular) who provides no substance.


Me too. Know the names of all the Libs who could stop posting? I do. :-D

You've just proven yourself one of *those* that has nothing of substance to post either. Don't you hate when that happens? :-D


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Why yes, it is.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Me too. Know the names of all the Libs who could stop posting? I do. :-D
> 
> You've just proven yourself one of *those* that has nothing of substance to post either. Don't you hate when that happens? :-D


Not really.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

GWPlver said:


> Nope - not what you wrote.


yet another example ...


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Galinipper wrote *"the Feds"* in her post
> 
> 1. *the fed*
> The Federal Reserve System.
> ...


"The Fed" may be the Federal Reserve but "The Feds" equates to the Federal Government. Bonus round!


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> yet another example ...


yet another example...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

GWPlver said:


> Wrong.


how tedious - no substance - again


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> Have a few more ducks and a few more drinks.


Holy crap - methinks she has numerous screws loose!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You've just proven yourself one of *those* that has nothing of substance to post either. Don't you hate when that happens?





GWPlver said:


> Not really.


What? Are you lying now? 'Cause you recently said this;



GWPlver said:


> I like discussion but not when there is constant interruption by someone (note - this is singular) who provides no substance.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> how tedious - no substance - again


You would know - you are an expert.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

GWPlver said:


> You would know - you are an expert.


Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Obviously you did not comprehend my meaning. I do like discussion with certain folks on this site - you are not one of them. Hey - and thanks for playing sweetie!!!


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thanks! :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Me too. Know the names of all the Libs who could stop posting? I do. :-D
> 
> You've just proven yourself one of *those* that has nothing of substance to post either. Don't you hate when that happens? :-D


I could care less, KPG.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Galinipper wrote *"the Feds"* in her post
> 
> 1. *the fed*
> The Federal Reserve System.
> ...


*Yawn*


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> I could care less, KPG.


Ahh come on, you have to admit she is amusing. I read her posts and laugh.

And so dear friends, I must bid you adieu for the evening. Have a great one all!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> Ahh come on, you have to admit she is amusing. I read her posts and laugh.
> 
> And so dear friends, I must bid you adieu for the evening. Have a great one all!


Thanks so much for stopping by, GW!

:thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

GWPlver said:


> Obviously you did not comprehend my meaning. I do like discussion with certain folks on this site - you are not one of them. Hey - and thanks for playing sweetie!!!


I understood perfectly - it is you who are without manners and substance, bless your heart.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> Obviously you did not comprehend my meaning. I do like discussion with certain folks on this site - you are not one of them. Hey - and thanks for playing sweetie!!!


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Knitry said:


> That is GREAT news. Thanks for posting it. I tell ya, that old Harry Reid may make me a fan yet. Lately he keeps showing something oddly like a spine.


Don't be fooled, Harry has quite a long spine. He just goes about his business in a quiet way rather than make a fool of himself as most of these right wing nuts are doing.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

GWPlver said:


> Ahh come on, you have to admit she is amusing. I read her posts and laugh.


Thanks again. I'm here only for the laughs too! As soon as I realized (long ago) how stupid the Libs are on these threads, I first offered some truths and info I have knowledge or expertise in on particular topics. I've since learned they are unteachable but provide amazing entertainment if you can remain long enough on your chair from laughing at them. Bless their empty heads.

I've yet to see more than two knit projects shared/discussed by those(!) same Libs, so I also realize they are not very good at knitting either. Bless their hearts.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> This is a very good question, which shall forever go unanswered. Does she think she's fooling everyone, or has she fooled herself to such an extent that she thinks she's being truthful?


That is the usual behavior of a pathological liar, Purl.
She wouldn't know the truth because she does not know the meaning of the word.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thanks again. I'm here only for the laughs too! As soon as I realized (long ago) how stupid the Libs are on these threads, I first offered some truths and info I have knowledge or expertise in on particular topics. I've since learned they are unteachable but provide amazing entertainment if you can remain long enough on your chair from laughing at them. Bless their empty heads.
> 
> I've yet to see more than two knit projects shared/discussed by those(!) same Libs, so I also realize they are not very good at knitting either. Bless their hearts.


How nice!!
Go scratch.....You are so pathetic. You are all washed up here. go slither back to your nest. We are much better at knitting than you are at sewing, I'll guarantee it.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Don't be fooled, Harry has quite a long spine.


Maybe he can show this guy a thing or two--his head looks ready to snap off.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Maybe he can show this guy a thing or two--his head looks ready to snap off.


He has his como se llamas in a wringer doesn't he? According to the "reptile" news reporter he only fired one person. Not good enough. There were more involved.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> Holy crap - methinks she has numerous screws loose!


Loose? They never came in the box, GW.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Ditto with the addition you cannot admit when you are wrong.
> 
> Nice character trait.


At least she has character, unlike you.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> He has his como se llamas in a wringer doesn't he? According to the "reptile" news reporter he only fired one person. Not good enough. There were more involved.


Without a doubt! I can't wait to see what happens. If he did know it's all going to come out now--the US Attorney General has launched a probe and seems determined to get to the bottom of this.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yeah! Glory Hallelujah!
> 
> There is a Republican politician who proved yet again he can LEAD!
> 
> ...


What in the hell are you drinking? You should give up now.
You have made a complete fool of yourself today.
I almost feel sorry for you.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Without a doubt! I can't wait to see what happens. If he did know it's all going to come out now--the US Attorney General has launched a probe and seems determined to get to the bottom of this.


I'm still wondering where all the emergency funds for the Jersey shore dwellers have gone. I believe that only 1/3 of it has been accounted for.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I hope Poor Purl got an exceptionally good laugh out of those naughty cats. I sure did. Thank you very much.


They were very, very funny. Especially the one who swallowed the yarn.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> They were very, very funny. Especially the one who swallowed the yarn.


If I recall from IRL cats eating yarn doesn't come out so well.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> This is a quote from my good friend KPG:
> In the English language when you are speaking of a class of people of whom you do not know of how many, the plural form of words are used. For example; "How many dumb Libs travel on this thread, and of those, how many made a post here of intelligent information on this one topic? At the time the question is posed, did I know how many people fit the answer? I did not know, so the plural "those" is used.
> 
> ". . . . The plural form of words ARE used."
> If we're going to be so picky, "form"is singular and should take a singular verb, IS. She was fooled by the word "words," which is the object of the preposition. "Of" and not the subject of the sentence. Her first sentence stinks, too, but I won't bother. I don't think grammar is all that important, but considering the source, I couldn't resist.


I hope you don't mind my taking one shot. "In the English language when you are speaking of a class of people of whom you do not know of how many" there appears to be a surplus of "of"s. Certainly the last one doesn't belong. I do have to give her credit for using "whom," which she only recently saw. Apparently she's capable of learning new things.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> Awwww, thanks! I like discussion but not when there is constant interruption by someone (note - this is singular) who provides no substance.


I'm puzzled. To whom are you referring?

:twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> If I recall from IRL cats eating yarn doesn't come out so well.


Well, it came out of this one, and s/he played with it while it was still partly inside.

There are awful stories about cats swallowing things like yarn or thread, but they seem to love doing that.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> That is the usual behavior of a pathological liar, Purl.
> She wouldn't know the truth because she does not know the meaning of the word.


Never mind her. How is Brynn?


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> Oh, lemme guess... you don't INTEND to lie, but Bridget Anne Kelly made you do it and you're sad, embarrassed and humiliated over it.
> 
> Where have I heard that before......???


Good one Vocal...... :thumbup:


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Well, it came out of this one, and s/he played with it while it was still partly inside.
> 
> There are awful stories about cats swallowing things like yarn or thread, but they seem to love doing that.


I was planning on watching tomorrow... hmmmm.


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Well, it came out of this one, and s/he played with it while it was still partly inside.
> 
> There are awful stories about cats swallowing things like yarn or thread, but they seem to love doing that.


I once had a cat that swallowed tinsel ....But it came out all right in the end.... :wink:

P.S. I'm serious. Sammy was just fine. :thumbup:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> He has his como se llamas in a wringer doesn't he? According to the "reptile" news reporter he only fired one person. Not good enough. There were more involved.


Maybe this was a sort of affirmative action firing. Fire a token and all will be well?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> They were very, very funny. Especially the one who swallowed the yarn.


The last cat who put socks in its litter box got me pretty good. I've got a cat who burries anything that's on the floor within a certain distance of his litter box. He also thinks my big toe is the nape of some lady cat's neck and that my knee is the object of his humping desire. He squeaks in the funniest way as he sails through the air because I have launched him off my leg. He starts this behaviour when I'm asleep... I love him, but not like that...


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> I was planning on watching tomorrow... hmmmm.


Don't be concerned. 1) It's not a video, just a set of pictures. 2) The cats are being shamed and are confessing to things they did in the past. It's the writing that's funny; the pictures are just of some very pretty cats.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Nussa said:


> I once had a cat that swallowed tinsel ....But it came out all right in the end.... :wink:
> 
> P.S. I'm serious. Sammy was just fine. :thumbup:


It's surprising what you'll find just cleaning a litter box. I had a cat who used to chew on plastic bags, which I tried to keep away from her. But once in a while there would be white bits of plastic in her um feces.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> The last cat who put socks in its litter box got me pretty good. I've got a cat who burries anything that's on the floor within a certain distance of his litter box. He also thinks my big toe is the nape of some lady cat's neck and that my knee is the object of his humping desire. He squeaks in the funniest way as he sails through the air because I have launched him off my leg. He starts this behaviour when I'm asleep... I love him, but not like that...


I had one cat who would bury foods he didn't like under the rug. I would find slices of bread, orange peels, things he pulled out of the garbage. One day I found 2 potato pancakes buried there.


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thanks again. I'm here only for the laughs too! As soon as I realized (long ago) how stupid the Libs are on these threads, I first offered some truths and info I have knowledge or expertise in on particular topics. I've since learned they are unteachable but provide amazing entertainment if you can remain long enough on your chair from laughing at them. Bless their empty heads.
> 
> I've yet to see more than two knit projects shared/discussed by those(!) same Libs, so I also realize they are not very good at knitting either. Bless their hearts.


You realized TODAY, that you couldn't trump anyone on any topic. So yes......you were here for the laughs. And believe me....you have provided us with plenty of laughs. So Bless your lying big mouth.... :thumbup: (Or should that be your stupid, big mouth? Maybe it's both.)

And sorry to push you even further down on the chain of the ignorant, but even LL had better sense than you. She left when she knew her ship was sinking. But oh no, not you. You stayed and ran your mouth till you made sure we all knew you were doing nothing more than blowing smoke up everyone's a....., well, you know where you were trying to blow that smoke.... :wink:

What ever made you think you were smarter than anyone else on this thread? You have been proven wrong so many times I've lost count. You are by far, the most narcissistic person I have ever come across. Well, you are definitely running neck & neck with Chris Christie. So that should thrill you, as you seem to think he is such an exemplary, good & honest person. Oh, and about as much truth has come out of your mouth on this thread as came out of Chris Christie's today. (shaking head)

You a teacher??? Well, I guess in a way you are. You've taught us all how not to act. I guess your narcissism has you believing we are all jealous of you. Well, if I ever want people to think I'm stupid, self-centered and delusional, I will certainly look into becoming more like you.....YUCK! (Shiver!)

You have yourself a good night KPG.....Bless your shriveled little heart.... :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Nussa said:


> Which leaves me wondering, if the elected leaders of this country have no control, and in this case, claim to have no idea, what was going on with their people, where is our Country headed? How can we believe anything they say? Seems they have lost all control, and the lunatic fringe are slowly taking over. And right under their noses.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Nussa said:


> You a teacher??? Well, I guess in a way you are. You've taught us all how not to act. I guess your narcissism has you believing we are all jealous of you. Well, if I ever want people to think I'm stupid, self-centered and delusional, I will certainly look into becoming more like you.....YUCK! (Shiver!)
> 
> You have yourself a good night KPG.....Bless your shriveled little heart.... :XD:


Nussa, you've been writing all day. How do you manage it? I'm exhausted.

You've really gotten in some zingers. But it's 1:42 am here, time to hit the road to dreamland. Good night.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I don't think anyone's buying his version. Time will tell. Stay tuned.

Personally, I feel that there are MANY Republicans who wish to remove Christie as a potential nominee. I predict that there will be more skirmishes to come.



sumpleby said:


> It's starting to get funny. The more questions Christie gets, the closer he is getting to his usual bullying style. He's trying to hold it in, but if it goes on much longer, he's going to lose it. :-D


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

But isn't it amusing to see people try to justify that? "Careful of safety." (They're not worried about safety in Canada?)



Poor Purl said:


> Simply adding the provision that Medicare could negotiate drug prices would make a huge difference. But that's just what Pharma didn't want. So now we pay higher prices for drugs produced in the US that they do in some foreign countries.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm sorry. My cynical streak at work again. I'm sure the Tea Partyers classify Christie as moderate. You are completely right. He is nothing of the sort. I think all the labels have been adjusted for the times in which we live.



jelun2 said:


> He is NOT a moderate, he just hides it better than some. He had his AG file an appeal and then backed off on same sex marriage, why?
> He has decimated funding for public schools and yet property taxes are at an all time high.
> 
> http://www.northjersey.com/news/Report_Average_NJ_property_tax_bills_grow_to_record_high.html
> ...


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> It's surprising what you'll find just cleaning a litter box. I had a cat who used to chew on plastic bags, which I tried to keep away from her. But once in a while there would be white bits of plastic in her um feces.


I was lucky, Christmas only came around once a year....lol. But Sammy became a very well trained cat. He never jumped on the furniture. And absolutely never jumped on counters or tables. I didn't realize cats could be trained until we had him. He was leash trained. We took him out for walks, or put him out in the yard, just like you would a dog. Maybe he thought he was a dog...lol. Because he wouldn't let anyone into the house. He would sit and hiss at anyone who came to the door. He even had my SIL and her family cornered in the front entry one time....and I liked that SIL...lol. We called him our watch cat. He was such a great cat....I sure miss him...:cry:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Only in the most superficial way. Hilliary Rodham Clinton is very intelligent and experienced with many relationships with world leaders. Christie is an old-time political bully with no influence beyond his cronies.

I doubt that is the comparison you had in mind.



soloweygirl said:


> It's no different than the way you democrats slobber over Hillary Clinton.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Isn't that a little risqué for a knitting forum?


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Love KP.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Good example. I doubt Christie has many true supporters. Most of the reason he got national attention is because people are so fed up with so many politicians, and Christie seemed 'different.' Different is not always better, as so many are learning.



Poor Purl said:


> I noticed in that chart you posted yesterday that NJ gets the least back from the feds in comparison to taxes paid. One reason for this is that Christie has several times refused to commit to projects that were badly needed, saying there was no money, when the feds were prepared to pay almost entirely for the projects. I guess he hadn't figured out how he would divert funds for a new tunnel under the Hudson River into his own bank account, so he said No, thanks.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Welcome back Huck. I'm so pleased.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And I would add 'guilty.' He protesteth too much.



Poor Purl said:


> That's exactly how he was the first time I saw him on TV. Almost disgustingly rude, nasty, and bullying.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

We're glad to share. That's what friends are for. (Do you hear music playing?)



Knitry said:


> Thanks so much.
> 
> I'm doing pretty good today, as it turns out. We all had a chance to start grieving early, so to speak, since his health was deteriorating. And I think it helped and I am grateful he was willing to do that for us. Uh oh. That brings it up.
> 
> I feel kinda funny hogging the discussion by acknowledging the condolences, but I feel I must.


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Nussa, you've been writing all day. How do you manage it? I'm exhausted.
> 
> You've really gotten in some zingers. But it's 1:42 am here, time to hit the road to dreamland. Good night.


Poor Purl, I'm one of the lucky people in life, and believe me I know it. I only work part time outside the home. And I get my house work done in between posts....lol.

Unlike you, I just post what's on my mind. I don't post involved statistics like you and a lot of the others do. I can see where it would be exhausting. I leave the difficult and the more precise answers to those of you who can answer them with the greatest accuracy. I don't presume to know all the answers like (those people) do. If I'm not sure of something, I keep my mouth shut. It's just the logical thing to do.

I'm also a night owl. :wink:

Good night to you....See you in the morning.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> That beats hogging the discussion by arguing about commas. I apologize to everyone who sat through the nonsense.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Knitry said:


> I think you're flat wrong about this too:
> 
> * I also have worked as a proofreader and editor, so of course I'm always correct. *
> 
> ...


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Knitry said:


> And that's an "expecially" ugly insult. Beneath even you, I would have thought.


<<<whispering>>>> She is lower than whale excrement.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Knitry said:


> You know, English and most other school stuff came very easy for me, for which I consider myself very fortunate. But others have other talents, something our school systems are loathe to recognize let alone nurture, so I always believed that it was the quality of the thinking and the idea expressed that mattered more than the actual written expression. After all, if youve got an original ideas, you can find someone like me or Purl or AW to come along and help you get suited up to go courting.
> 
> And Nussa, I've been impressed with the quality of your thinking. I think you especially have an interesting, fun sense of humor. Hats off to YOU!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<<<whispering>>>>President Obama did not hold anyone 'responsible for their actions' because it was proven that they did nothing wrong, but you never let fact get in your way.



knitpresentgifts said:


> OMG, Obama is doing a presser and is on "defense." :-D
> 
> He just said if what we're doing isn't working we should try something else.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hey, idiot. Show we where I said Christie fired multiple persons. Use your words, brain and fingers and tell me the date, thread, post and time. If you're correct, I'll admit my mistake. Will you?


<<<whispering>>>Isn't this the pot calling the kettle black? I guess she thinks it's a good way to influence people.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Nussa said:


> Oh-oh Knitry, you've got her rattled. She's using the idiot word again. She does that when she's loosing the battle. Maybe she needs to take a rest?
> 
> You know KPG, you have been promising to admit your mistakes. Well I've seen many mistakes on your part, but no apology. Why is that???


Genetically programed to never apologize?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> I think she needs something a bit stronger--a large dose of castor oil might do the trick.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: ROFL


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Ain't we got fun?



alcameron said:


> Hail to the Empresses. I am enjoying every minute of it . .


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Knitry said:


> Yeah, but sometimes it's fun to fantasize a bit.
> 
> I don't fantasize about violence to anyone here, but -- well, I'll just say yeah, I do sometimes fantasize.


Have you ever seen TV show "Burn Notice?" It helps my aggressive tendencies.


----------



## Lkholcomb (Aug 25, 2013)

GWPlver said:


> Oh darn - I just replied to this and now I see you did too. Yes, you are correct.


 :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Bombast? Never wrong? Narcissus? Grandiosity? Rude? Boring? Impossible to lose?



jelun2 said:


> I think she should change her name to GONE.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering....can't help myself....YOU'RE....you are.>>>>>



galinipper said:


> Thanks KPG, Your a great gal.
> They get all Thurston Howe III in their post, but when you dig a little you get the full picture. Have a great night


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oops - great minds think alike. I just nicknamed Jelun that!


Did you misspell it? Cooke'd or Cooked? Just want to get the record straight.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Nussa said:


> Look who's back with the great one liners? :lol:


Lame Dame?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Cooked. Isn't that clever? These people are no fun.



Nussa said:


> You just (nicknames) Jelun that????


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

ROFL. I love the naughty cats. Mine is so peaceful and good that she scares me. She must be building up to something grand.



Knitry said:


> For PURL:
> 
> The 27 Naughtiest Cats In The World...
> http://www.sunnyskyz.com/blog/79/The-27-Naughtiest-Cats-In-The-World-And-I-Can-t-Stop-Laughing


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Are they trying to convince us of the alternative universe thing?



Poor Purl said:


> For KNITRY:
> 
> I just caught this in a message to someone else - I've been on a strict no-KPG diet, but I still read others, and found this:
> 
> Was that a sin, questioning Galinipper on something she was unclear about? What is _wrong_ with you? Interestingly, when she doesn't feel forced to look things up, she makes the most moronic errors and insists loudly that they're correct and the reader is the moron.


----------



## Lkholcomb (Aug 25, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thanks again. I'm here only for the laughs too! As soon as I realized (long ago) how stupid the Libs are on these threads, I first offered some truths and info I have knowledge or expertise in on particular topics. I've since learned they are unteachable but provide amazing entertainment if you can remain long enough on your chair from laughing at them.  Bless their empty heads.
> 
> I've yet to see more than two knit projects shared/discussed by those(!) same Libs, so I also realize they are not very good at knitting either. Bless their hearts.


If I recall correctly you believe that if a person offends another they should apologize. I seem to recall a post of yours asking another to apologize about a generalized statement that offended others. I too believe in manners and also believe if offended you should let the other know, in a polite way, so they may have the opportunity to correct any offense or misunderstanding.

In your above post I take umbridge to you calling me stupid, as in _ "As soon as I realized (long ago) how stupid the Libs are on these threads". _ I am a liberal and am by no means stupid (although even should that be true I was taught that it was impolite to call someone that).

I also am far from "unteachable". I have a love of true knowledge and have been taught by many people, not one of which could accuse me of being unteachable. _ "I've since learned they are unteachable" _

I also feel quite insulted at being told I have an empty head. If anything the post we exchanged just recently, regarding the phrasing of a sentence, would counter that. _"Bless their empty heads." _

I have indeed discussed more than two knitting projects on here (three of which were in one post regarding Christmas presents). I have also posted a photo of a knitting project I made, and not only made, but designed myself. The entire project took one day. I have had requests for a pattern, which I will give when I write it down. This would lend me to believe that it is not just my opinion, or my family's, that the project turned out very nice. So, I am rather accomplished at knitting. _ I've yet to see more than two knit projects shared/discussed by those(!) same Libs, so I also realize they are not very good at knitting either" _

I am sure, as you seem to believe strongly in manners, that you are aghast that you have so offended another. I am writing this not to ask for an apology, but in the interest of letting the person who has offended me know so that they have the opportunity to apologize if they believe that to be right and so that feelings are not left festering under the surface destroying any chance at a civil dialog.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I vote for 'blah, blah, blah' for certain people, cut & paste pages, and same old same old.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Nope. I've been reading faithfully. Nothing clever or thought provoking. Weak epithets. Rambling speeches. Kudos to their buddies.

Blah, blah, blah.



GWPlver said:


> Wow, this is pretty weak. Surely you can do better.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I think someone else resigned/retired.



jelun2 said:


> Hey, there may be more to come. Maybe KPG knows something the rest of the world doesn't, so far Gov. Christie is admitting to firing ONE person... Kelly or Kelley.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Welcome home GW. We've missed you. Great newbies.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

GWPlver said:


> "The Fed" may be the Federal Reserve but "The Feds" equates to the Federal Government. Bonus round!


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: FIFTY POINTS!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

She just didn't understand. But she wasn't wrong, you understand.



GWPlver said:


> Obviously you did not comprehend my meaning. I do like discussion with certain folks on this site - you are not one of them. Hey - and thanks for playing sweetie!!!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Traffic control?



BrattyPatty said:


> I'm still wondering where all the emergency funds for the Jersey shore dwellers have gone. I believe that only 1/3 of it has been accounted for.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Maybe this was a sort of affirmative action firing. Fire a token and all will be well?


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Good one!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Bravo Nussa. Thanks to one and all for standing up for what you believe.



Nussa said:


> You realized TODAY, that you couldn't trump anyone on any topic. So yes......you were here for the laughs. And believe me....you have provided us with plenty of laughs. So Bless your lying big mouth.... :thumbup: (Or should that be your stupid, big mouth? Maybe it's both.)
> 
> And sorry to push you even further down on the chain of the ignorant, but even LL had better sense than you. She left when she knew her ship was sinking. But oh no, not you. You stayed and ran your mouth till you made sure we all knew you were doing nothing more than blowing smoke up everyone's a....., well, you know where you were trying to blow that smoke.... :wink:
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Sammy sounds like a credit to his family. RIP



Nussa said:


> I was lucky, Christmas only came around once a year....lol. But Sammy became a very well trained cat. He never jumped on the furniture. And absolutely never jumped on counters or tables. I didn't realize cats could be trained until we had him. He was leash trained. We took him out for walks, or put him out in the yard, just like you would a dog. Maybe he thought he was a dog...lol. Because he wouldn't let anyone into the house. He would sit and hiss at anyone who came to the door. He even had my SIL and her family cornered in the front entry one time....and I liked that SIL...lol. We called him our watch cat. He was such a great cat....I sure miss him...:cry:


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

damemary said:


> I don't think anyone's buying his version. Time will tell. Stay tuned.
> 
> Personally, I feel that there are MANY Republicans who wish to remove Christie as a potential nominee. I predict that there will be more skirmishes to come.


I agree, Empress damemary, that other Republicans want to see him tarnished a great deal more than the Dems do at this point. Gov. Christie is seen as the moderate and more attractive to the independent voter. With him gone that leaves Huntsman again, the only sane R in the race if he chooses to go there this time around.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lkholcomb said:


> If I recall correctly you believe that if a person offends another they should apologize. I seem to recall a post of yours asking another to apologize about a generalized statement that offended others. I too believe in manners and also believe if offended you should let the other know, in a polite way, so they may have the opportunity to correct any offense or misunderstanding.
> 
> In your above post I take umbridge to you calling me stupid, as in _ "As soon as I realized (long ago) how stupid the Libs are on these threads". _ I am a liberal and am by no means stupid (although even should that be true I was taught that it was impolite to call someone that).
> 
> ...


I would simply say to you, if you do not find yourself fitting the descriptive I wrote, it was not written about you. So, you should neither internalize not take offense to something not about you.

BTW: You never entered my mind when I wrote that post. I'll admit I don't read the majority of your posts yet do not remember seeing any posts of yours within the thread (nor photos) about your knitting projects either. (Further evidence, I guess, to state, that my post wasn't about you.)

ETA: I just checked and I did not 'quote reply' to you. I wanted to make sure I did not specifically address you either and I did not.

Be well!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I would simply say to you, if you do not find yourself fitting the descriptive I wrote, it was not written about you. So, you should neither internalize not take offense to something not about you.
> 
> BTW: You never entered my mind when I wrote that post. /quote]
> 
> That's fortunate--else she would have experienced a siege of carbuncles, seen her possessions vanish into thin air, had her house blown down, etc etc.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

damemary said:


> I don't think anyone's buying his version. Time will tell. Stay tuned.
> 
> Personally, I feel that there are MANY Republicans who wish to remove Christie as a potential nominee. I predict that there will be more skirmishes to come.


I think Christie has already shot himself in the foot (if he could see it to aim properly) and that his chances of being the Republican nominee in the 2016 Presidential election have all gone bye-bye.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I had one cat who would bury foods he didn't like under the rug. I would find slices of bread, orange peels, things he pulled out of the garbage. One day I found 2 potato pancakes buried there.


The things our cats do are really something. I had a cat that liked cantaloupe rinds with Louisiana Frank's hot sauce on them. Go figure.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I remind myself that this is a public forum. Anyone may post or comment on a post so it's best to reserve private comments for PM's (Private Messages.)


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> knitpresentgifts said:
> 
> 
> > I would simply say to you, if you do not find yourself fitting the descriptive I wrote, it was not written about you. So, you should neither internalize not take offense to something not about you.
> ...


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

damemary said:


> Did you misspell it? Cooke'd or Cooked? Just want to get the record straight.


KPG don't bother, she is not worth it.

Guess I hit the " ' " button instead of the enter button, so the Obamacults picked up on that rather than the whopping creation of 74,000 jobs for December. Wow for an economy in recovery, one would think more jobs would have been created for the Christmas/Holiday Season.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> KPG don't bother, she is not worth it.
> 
> Guess I hit the " ' " button instead of the enter button, so the Obamacults picked up on that rather than the whopping creation of 74,000 jobs for December. Wow for an economy in recovery, one would think more jobs would have been created for the Christmas/Holiday Season.


Our economy is in the pits because Obama hasn't a clue how to make it better. I wonder if he realizes this. Probably not.


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I would simply say to you, if you do not find yourself fitting the descriptive I wrote, it was not written about you. So, you should neither internalize not take offense to something not about you.
> 
> BTW: You never entered my mind when I wrote that post. I'll admit I don't read the majority of your posts yet do not remember seeing any posts of yours within the thread (nor photos) about your knitting projects either. (Further evidence, I guess, to state, that my post wasn't about you.)
> 
> ...


So, (Be well!) is as close to an apology as Lkholcomb can expect from you? She told you she felt personally attacked (not the words she used). Yet all you did, again, was to try and justify everything you said. Telling her it wasn't about her. She said she felt personally offended by what you said. All you need to do is type these words, (Lkholcomb, I'm sorry.) And I'm sure she will forgive you your mistake.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Nice attempt to teach manners. It would restore my faith in mankind if it works.



Nussa said:


> So, (Be well!) is as close to an apology as Lkholcomb can expect from you? She told you she felt personally attacked (not the words she used). Yet all you did, again, was to try and justify everything you said. Telling her it wasn't about her. She said she felt personally offended by what you said. All you need to do is type these words, (Lkholcomb, I'm sorry.) And I'm sure she will forgive you your mistake.


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

damemary said:


> Nice attempt to teach manners. It would restore my faith in mankind if it works.


Yes, probably won't work. But it can't hurt to try. :thumbup:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> The things our cats do are really something. I had a cat that liked cantaloupe rinds with Louisiana Frank's hot sauce on them. Go figure.


That's a very specific taste. How did you find out he liked it?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> KPG don't bother, she is not worth it.
> 
> Guess I hit the " ' " button instead of the enter button, so the Obamacults picked up on that rather than the whopping creation of 74,000 jobs for December. Wow for an economy in recovery, one would think more jobs would have been created for the Christmas/Holiday Season.


So you were planning to hit enter in the middle of the word? Good excuse.

According to the International Business Times, "November [job creation] was revised to 241,000 from 203,000," so you can add 38,000 more to the 74,000.

Then, again, maybe if people hadn't been afraid of their unemployment checks being cancelled or their SNAP benefits cut, they would have been out shopping for the Christmas/Holiday season, rather than staying home eating cat food.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Our economy is in the pits because Obama hasn't a clue how to make it better. I wonder if he realizes this. Probably not.


Why are you sitting here making comments to knitters? Why not give the government the benefit of your expertise? You know, tell them how it should be done.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Nussa said:


> So, (Be well!) is as close to an apology as Lkholcomb can expect from you? She told you she felt personally attacked (not the words she used). Yet all you did, again, was to try and justify everything you said. Telling her it wasn't about her. She said she felt personally offended by what you said. All you need to do is type these words, (Lkholcomb, I'm sorry.) And I'm sure she will forgive you your mistake.


Nussa, take her response to heart. It was meant for everyone who did not fit her description. That would mean all of us.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Nussa said:


> Yes, probably won't work. But it can't hurt to try. :thumbup:


Maybe she's afraid her fingers would fall off if she had to type a simple "sorry." Or she's never heard that word. After all, she only recently learned the word "whom."


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

lovethelake said:



> KPG don't bother, she is not worth it.
> 
> Guess I hit the " ' " button instead of the enter button, so the Obamacults picked up on that rather than the whopping creation of 74,000 jobs for December. Wow for an economy in recovery, one would think more jobs would have been created for the Christmas/Holiday Season.


Really? You were going to hit the Enter key prior to finishing the word you were typing? How novel an approach to typing that would be.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Really? You were going to hit the Enter key prior to finishing the word you were typing? How novel an approach to typing that would be.


Great minds, etc. I noticed the same thing; you just said it better.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Nussa said:


> So, (Be well!) is as close to an apology as Lkholcomb can expect from you? She told you she felt personally attacked (not the words she used). Yet all you did, again, was to try and justify everything you said. Telling her it wasn't about her. She said she felt personally offended by what you said. All you need to do is type these words, (Lkholcomb, I'm sorry.) And I'm sure she will forgive you your mistake.


Odd there, isn't it? 
The donor of doggie dinners doesn't read my posts, doesn't read damemary's post, neither does she read yours or Poor Purl's, I believe that she has claimed to avoid reading all of the more intermittent posters here. Does that make you wonder why she comes here and HOW does she spend so much time denigrating our thoughts and our very being?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Odd there, isn't it?
> The donor of doggie dinners doesn't read my posts, doesn't read damemary's post, neither does she read yours or Poor Purl's, I believe that she has claimed to avoid reading all of the more intermittent posters here. Does that make you wonder why she comes here and HOW does she spend so much time denigrating our thoughts and our very being?


She's so unhappy she needs to distract herself.

You left out Knitry and Susanmos as people whose posts she avoids. Oh, I think Bratty Patty, too.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> She's so unhappy she needs to distract herself.
> 
> You left out Knitry and Susanmos as people whose posts she avoids. Oh, I think Bratty Patty, too.


Exactly and (this is why I stopped the list) NJG? do I have the order of initials in the correct order?
It goes back to that abusive personality again, I think. Maybe we should consider that we are doing a public service and saving the people she has real world contact with from the Wrath that gifts us with her presence.


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Odd there, isn't it?
> The donor of doggie dinners doesn't read my posts, doesn't read damemary's post, neither does she read yours or Poor Purl's, I believe that she has claimed to avoid reading all of the more intermittent posters here. Does that make you wonder why she comes here and HOW does she spend so much time denigrating our thoughts and our very being?


Yes, that is pretty odd, isn't it?..... :XD: 
I was just telling my DD about KPG, and she said that people like that are called Trolls. And as my DD is more technologically savvy than I am, I'm going to take that to mean that it's a term you use for the type of person KPG is. So.....Troll she is. :wink:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Probably the best response of all, GW. Who needs to see or hear any more of KPG's nonsense?


You apparently do as you read all of her posts and comment on them. That would also mean you are a hypocrite and a liar. And another name gets added to the list. You can be as proud of this as you wish, although there is nothing about being a hypocrite or a liar that is a good thing.


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> She's so unhappy she needs to distract herself.
> 
> You left out Knitry and Susanmos as people whose posts she avoids. Oh, I think Bratty Patty, too.


I'll bet she's desperate for some new blood on this thread. Either as an ally, or another punching bag.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Nussa said:


> Yes, that is pretty odd, isn't it?..... :XD:
> I was just telling my DD about KPG, and she said that people like that are called Trolls. And as my DD is more technologically savvy than I am, I'm going to take that to mean that it's a term you use for the type of person KPG is. So.....Troll she is. :wink:


She is not a troll. She is a great person!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Exactly and (this is why I stopped the list) NJG? do I have the order of initials in the correct order?
> It goes back to that abusive personality again, I think. Maybe we should consider that we are doing a public service and saving the people she has real world contact with from the Wrath that gifts us with her presence.


Absolutely. We are the buffer between those people (if, in fact, there are more than 1) and the Neither, I.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

GWPlver said:


> Awwww, thanks! I like discussion but not when there is constant interruption by someone (note - this is singular) who provides no substance.


So blah, blah, blah is your idea of providing substance in a discussion, no wonder the intelligence level went through the roof when you joined in. Your contribution has the same effect as Damemary's smilies. One line wonders indeed!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Nussa said:


> Yes, that is pretty odd, isn't it?..... :XD:
> I was just telling my DD about KPG, and she said that people like that are called Trolls. And as my DD is more technologically savvy than I am, I'm going to take that to mean that it's a term you use for the type of person KPG is. So.....Troll she is. :wink:


Oh, yes. Great idea. (Too bad there are no trolls among the smilies.)

:twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> You apparently do as you read all of her posts and comment on them. That would also mean you are a hypocrite and a liar. And another name gets added to the list. You can be as proud of this as you wish, although there is nothing about being a hypocrite or a liar that is a good thing.


So then why do you ally yourself with the right wing, which is mostly made up of hypocrites and liars?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> She is not a troll. She is a great person!


Is that what she told you? Then it must be true.

And you must like being told you're an idiot or mentally defective, because unless you keep kissing her feet, she'll get mad at you and treat you the way she treats all non-worshipers.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Galinipper wrote *"the Feds"* in her post
> 
> 1. *the fed*
> The Federal Reserve System.
> ...


 The term "the feds" has been incorporated into every day language usage. Using it that way refers to the FBI, ATF, DEA, etc., not the Federal Reserve. They are referring to federal agents, or G-men, meaning government men. What's the big deal about the slang?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> She is not a troll. She is a great person!


Funniest message I've seen in a long time. I haven't given you the credit you deserve for your sense of humor.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> She is not a troll. She is a great person!


I love this message. I can't stop re-posting it.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> How nice!!
> Go scratch.....You are so pathetic. You are all washed up here. go slither back to your nest. We are much better at knitting than you are at sewing, I'll guarantee it.


Go scratch, How Nice!

I wonder if you were the woman in that video of the toddler cursing that's been all over the news lately? Is that the kind of phrase grandma teaches the grandchild when GC is left in her care? GC certainly doesn't stand a chance.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> I'm still wondering where all the emergency funds for the Jersey shore dwellers have gone. I believe that only 1/3 of it has been accounted for.


Maybe they are in hiding next to the Staten Island emergency funds that never reached those residents.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> You apparently do as you read all of her posts and comment on them. That would also mean you are a hypocrite and a liar. And another name gets added to the list. You can be as proud of this as you wish, although there is nothing about being a hypocrite or a liar that is a good thing.


Actually, so low, what happens is that people really do try to ignore her, she indulges in such a continuous onslaught of nastiness that each of us, at intervals, fall victim to responding. 
Others see the response and put a dime's worth of opinion in. Pretty much in the same way you just did. 
You see, unlike you, so low, and Joey, Ol' Pig Puke has regressed to a caricature of a poster. While people may disagree with points that you make, you ARE making points. 
That other is simply making insults. I know that you can see the difference. 
Others may temporarily lose it and fall into battle mode, she is in it all the time. 
I appreciate your loyalty to her, I do, admire it even. 
We all do the same thing. To use a phrase from the recent NJ debacle you can see it, we will go into "radio silence" if someone is making a point that others think is a bit off the wall or just plain WRONG. 
Anyway, do what you will, just understand that KPG is past the point of being rational on these threads, at least temporarily. 
Don't you think that a rational person would question the reason that people keep suggesting that there is a mental health problem? Discard it as misguided, sure if it is truly wrong, she needs to at least look at it. Encourage her if you are her friend.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> The term "the feds" has been incorporated into every day language usage. Using it that way refers to the FBI, ATF, DEA, etc., not the Federal Reserve. They are referring to federal agents, or G-men, meaning government men. What's the big deal about the slang?


Apparently you don't read KPG's messages either. Galinipper claims to have been referring to the Federal Reserve when she used that phrase.

And then up pops the Troll Queen with the following:

_Do you have some kind of mental disability? Galinipper said "the Feds" and you tell her she meant the FEDERAL RESERVE and not the Federal Government.

Who, but you, doesn't know the Federal Reserve by their nickname, "The Feds."_

So if KPG is always right, as she believes, then you, too, have a mental disability.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Actually, so low, what happens is that people really do try to ignore her, she indulges in such a continuous onslaught of nastiness that each of us, at intervals, fall victim to responding.
> Others see the response and put a dime's worth of opinion in. Pretty much in the same way you just did.
> You see, unlike you, so low, and Joey, Ol' Pig Puke has regressed to a caricature of a poster. While people may disagree with points that you make, you ARE making points.
> That other is simply making insults. I know that you can see the difference.
> ...


Wow! Good for you!

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> KPG don't bother, she is not worth it.
> 
> Guess I hit the " ' " button instead of the enter button, so the Obamacults picked up on that rather than the whopping creation of 74,000 jobs for December. Wow for an economy in recovery, one would think more jobs would have been created for the Christmas/Holiday Season.


If the economy is so much better, then why do the unemployment benefits need to be extended? Why have more unemployed stopped looking for work? If the economy is doing better, there should be more jobs available that are not part time or seasonal.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Oh, yes. Great idea. (Too bad there are no trolls among the smilies.)
> 
> :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


Those look pretty troll (ish) to me.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> So then why do you ally yourself with the right wing, which is mostly made up of hypocrites and liars?


I find the left wing to be much worse.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> If the economy is so much better, then why do the unemployment benefits need to be extended? Why have more unemployed stopped looking for work? If the economy is doing better, there should be more jobs available that are not part time or seasonal.


I think that like the rest of us you have probably read and heard about the phenomenon that is the long term unemployed left unconsidered for hiring. 
That is one of the factors that HR is considering when they have openings. How long has this person been out of work? They are not considering "did this person spend enough time at his last job to have the skill mastered?". They want to hire the person who has only been out of work for 2 months rather than 8.

http://www.worldissues360.com/index.php/why-the-unemployed-are-not-being-hired-10228/

Related: Odds of getting hired after a year: 9%
Long-term unemployment has caused a flood of discouraged workers to drop out of work force. The average unemployed job seeker has been out of work for 37 weeks.
"It's no wonder people are dropping out of the labor force," said Robert Brusca of FAO Economics. "It's very discouraging to keep looking for jobs and constantly being rejected."
Related: Jobs search - one year and counting....
Another factor holding the participation rate down is that many of the jobs that are available just don't pay enough to lure job seekers back into the work force. Indeed, many companies are only looking to hire temporary workers.

http://money.cnn.com/2014/01/10/news/economy/jobless-job-market-dropouts/index.html

http://blogs.hbr.org/2013/12/the-american-way-of-hiring-is-making-long-term-unemployment-worse/


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Representative Diane Black has proposed the Federal Exchange Data Breach Notification Act, which addressed security concerns for consumers. Representative Cantor has proposed a 2 page bill to require the government inform enrollees in the ACA if a breach has taken place so the consumers can take steps to protect themselves. At present, it is not required by the federal government to do so. It is, however, required by the private sector. The latest example is Target Stores recent hacking. Nancy Pelosi and her rag tag group are opposing the bill because, according to her it hasn't happened yet. This reasoning comes after the creators of the website have said it was not secure. Go figure.

HHS has declined to include a notification provision in the rules drawn up for the new federal exchange. HHS is saying" they are doing everything possible to ensure protection for consumers". Yet since 10/1/13, HHS has noted 32 security incidents, which has been noted by watchdog.org.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Representative Diane Black has proposed the Federal Exchange Data Breach Notification Act, which addressed security concerns for consumers. Representative Cantor has proposed a 2 page bill to require the government inform enrollees in the ACA if a breach has taken place so the consumers can take steps to protect themselves. At present, it is not required by the federal government to do so. It is, however, required by the private sector. The latest example is Target Stores recent hacking. Nancy Pelosi and her rag tag group are opposing the bill because, according to her it hasn't happened yet. This reasoning comes after the creators of the website have said it was not secure. Go figure.
> 
> HHS has declined to include a notification provision in the rules drawn up for the new federal exchange. HHS is saying" they are doing everything possible to ensure protection for consumers". Yet since 10/1/13, HHS has noted 32 security incidents, which has been noted by watchdog.org.


How many "security incidents" do you have on your personal computer each day? I would bet I have 6 notifications a day of a "security incident".
BTW, Target's issue was not a computer hack, it was a POS problem.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I find the left wing to be much worse.


Of course you do. They can see right through you.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Of course you do. They can see right through you.


Awwww, that was supposed to be our little secret, EPP.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Nussa said:


> I think we all felt, or at least I did, that if I talked with KPG and her friends for a while, we could possibly come to a meeting of the minds. Or at least we could agree to disagree. But it wasn't long before it was made perfectly clear to me that it was "My way, or the highway" with them. But I understand how you feel.
> 
> It's like watching a train wreck. And no matter what you say you can't stop it from happening. So frustrating. But I think we've been genuine in our attempts to try to come to a meeting of the minds. I think it shows a lot of honest effort on our part. Having made that effort, I believe will allow me to eventually walk away from this thread knowing I've tried, and could not have done anymore. I believe we will be able to leave with that clear conscience.





soloweygirl said:


> Thanks for the laugh. It really perked up my day. The above has to be the biggest bunch of garbage spewed from your lips (fingers) in a long time. You've been "genuine in your attempts".... "shows an honest effort on our part"... "having made that effort" ...Really? Those are the lies you are going with? You and your friends can't get past a day without the insults flying. You have proven that numerous times. If this is your swan song, don't let us keep you here against your will. Adios.


Soloweygirl,

I just read your repost of Nussa stating she _tried, really tried _ to talk to me and come to a meeting of the minds. Because I gave up reading any of Nussa's posts long ago, I wasn't sure when or why Nussa began attacking me endlessly (why I stopped reading her nonsense), so I researched Nussas prior posts to me.

Heres what I found:

KPG first posted to Nussa on Sep 9, 2013, on the Outrageous Political thread

KPG: Love your posts and your lupines too! They are lupines?

Nussa: Well thank you very much .... My Lupines grew very well this year .... must have been due to the extra moisture weve gotten ...

>>>>>> I spoke first and complimented Nussa and Nussa replied with her thanks.

Then, there was this:

Nussa mentioned KPG (unsolicited) for the first time on Obamacare #2 Oct 29

Nussa: I see knitpresentgifts & Lukelucy are awake .... and the race is on.

>>>>>>>> I ignored this remark.

And then, this, again I said nothing to Nussa but here is

Nussas *first direct post* to KPG on Oct 29 in Obamacare #2 thread

Nussa: I see desperation coming from you knitpresentgifts. I have seen it in you and a couple of others who think as you do. There is no logic to your arguments. 
I dont often tell people this, but in your case I will make an exception ... I believe you are the most foolish person I have ever come across in forums such as this. ... IMHO, you believe you have some sort of superiority over ANYONE who doesnt agree with you. If you only realized how foolish you look ... You just cant help yourself. GOD BLESS.

>>>>>>>>>

So, Solo, and anyone else interested. I ask you, did Nussa attempt to draw me in and speak to me or about me in a polite way from the beginning with the intention of coming to a meeting of the minds?

I arrest my case.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Soloweygirl,
> 
> I just read your repost of Nussa stating she _tried, really tried _ to talk to me and come to a meeting of the minds. Because I gave up reading any of Nussa's posts long ago, I wasn't sure when or why Nussa began attacking me endlessly (why I stopped reading her nonsense), so I researched Nussas prior posts to me.
> 
> ...


Felony or Misdemeanor?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> She is not a troll. She is a great person!


Thank you LL.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> The term "the feds" has been incorporated into every day language usage. Using it that way refers to the FBI, ATF, DEA, etc., not the Federal Reserve. They are referring to federal agents, or G-men, meaning government men. What's the big deal about the slang?


Gali wrote a post about the Germans not being able to retrieve their gold from The Feds.

Knitry jumped on Gali and said Gali meant the Federal Govt even though the context was about (the) gold standard. Gali made another posting to Knitry about the Fed not reserving the monetary standard.

Then PoorPurl told Gali the Feds meant the govt or the FBI.

I said Gali meant the Federal Reserve and that she used their nickname and it was understood by the context of her posts.

Then, GW posted the definition of "fed."

So I posted this post you are questioning which shows multiple definitions of "the Feds" and the definition of the word "context."

I'm certain you'll read all kinds of lies about how no one, except the Libs who drove words down Gali's mouth, has any idea what we were discussing.

As always, it was the other way around!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Really? You were going to hit the Enter key prior to finishing the word you were typing? How novel an approach to typing that would be.


What is the big deal? Why focus on such a petty thing? But since I could hardly move my fingers after a day of spinning Suri alpaca, it was just a pure boo boo. Nothing more, nothing less.

Again why the fixation over the word cooked? Should I use the word roasted instead so not to offend you?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Go scratch, How Nice!
> 
> I wonder if you were the woman in that video of the toddler cursing that's been all over the news lately? Is that the kind of phrase grandma teaches the grandchild when GC is left in her care? GC certainly doesn't stand a chance.


She is an animal.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> What is the big deal? Why focus on such a petty thing? But since I could hardly move my fingers after a day of spinning Suri alpaca, it was just a pure boo boo. Nothing more, nothing less.
> 
> Again why the fixation over the word cooked? Should I use the word roasted instead so not to offend you?


 :XD: I like Cooked myself.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :XD: I like Cooked myself.


I do too much better then Roasted. Roasted is an oven thing. Cook sounds better. :thumbup:


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

http://www.addictinginfo.org/2014/01/10/gop-refuse-medicaid-expansion/

Rural Hospitals Close As GOP Governors Refuse Medicaid Expansion
AUTHOR: CURTIS F JANUARY 10, 2014 9:34 AM

21 GOP governors have refused Medicaid expansion, causing rural hospitals to close. This is costing people their lives, and citizens are now fighting back. Photo of Moral Mondays protesters from Moral Monday GAs facebook page.
In what is becoming a sad testament to the dangers of political brinkmanship, hospitals all across the nation are having to close their doors simply because their GOP governors refuse to expand Medicaid. Advisory.Com reports that only 25 states and Washington, DC have approved the ACA Medicaid expansion; 21 have outright refused it; and four states are still thinking about it. These closings are more than just minor inconveniences to those who live in these communities; real lives are being put in danger. This of course, hasnt fazed many red state governors, but luckily, people in the affected states arent going down without a fight.

27,000 may die without the Medicaid expansion.
Many of the governors who are refusing Medicaid expansion claim to be pro-life, but their actions will undoubtedly directly result in untimely deaths. In Texas, an 18-month-old child died from choking after her parents were left with no options because the countys only emergency room and hospital had closed months earlier. This hospital closing wasnt directly related to Texas refusing the ACAs Medicaid expansion, but it shows exactly what can happen when a communitys only hospital has to close its doors.

In another event that actually was related to a red state refusing to expand Medicaid, a young woman in Georgia was immersed in flames after a four-wheeler accident. At one point, there had been a hospital only nine miles from the accident. Due to GA Governor Nathan Deal refusing Medicaid expansion, however, that hospital had been closed down only weeks earlier.

So what happened to this poor young lady, suffering from second- and third-degree burns? It took a full two hours before she was flown to a hospital in Florida. Other rural hospital closures are occurring solely because governors have refused Medicaid. The federal payments from the Disproportionate Share Hospital Program (DSH), which provided funding to many rural hospitals, has been pulled because the Medicaid expansion was slated to keep their funding flowing.

When states refuse the ACA Medicaid expansion, theyre not only turning down money to help their citizens, theyre literally giving away money that they already receive through the DSH program. No matter how you look at it, its a lose-lose situation. Citizens in rural areas with closed hospitals are now having to drive up to 50 miles for emergency medical care. This commute, along with a lack of health insurance, is expected to cause 27,000 deaths next year alone. Bloomberg reports more bad news as a direct result of the Medicaid expansion: Two other hospitals closed their doors; 12 more have laid off workers; 15 other hospitals in the state of Georgia, alone, may close; and nearly 30 hospitals in Tennessee are either facing deep cuts or are in danger of closing .

Never Surrender: Citizens are fighting back.
People who live in states that are refusing Medicaid arent taking the situation laying down. In Georgia alone, where a Republican rep. recently equated hospitals with crack addicts because they needed Medicaid funding, Moral Mondays GA  an extension of the Moral Monday movement that has made national news headlines  has already come forth to demand Medicaid expansion in the state.

The Moral Monday GA event page states:

Every day that passes could be a day where 650,000 struggling Georgians have healthcare coverage in our state, it could be a day with 70,000 additional jobs! Lets spread that word and fill the street next Monday

The Medicaid expansion has the potential to provide access to health insurance to 650,000 of our most low-income Georgians, prevent over 3,600 deaths each year and create nearly 70,000 more jobs for the state of Georgia.

The movements first rally is set to take place on Jan. 13, 2014 at the Georgia State Capitol building. The Facebook event page for the rally already has hundreds of respondents, but participation from the NAACP and churches all over the state will surely turn out much more at the event. With three hospitals closing down in Georgia alone last year and up to 15 more teetering on the edge, rural residents of the state should be crossing their fingers that the movement is successful.

The ACA Medicaid expansion actually SAVES money.
The saddest fact of all is the fact that the governors who are refusing Medicaid expansion are purposely not admitting that the program will actually SAVE their states money. The Center on Budget and Policy Priorities found that expansion will save states money by covering much of the $10.6 billion that they had to pay to care for uninsured patients in 2008 alone.

In addition, much of the spending on the Federal level is going to be accomplished by simply moving funds from the DSH program and adding a tax to tanning salons and people making above $250,000. Yes, tanning salons, because what better way to increase medical spending than by purposefully striving for melanoma?

The simple fact is this: people are dying because of GOP governors refusing the ACA Medicaid expansion, and American citizens simply arent going to take it lying down. Yes, the Republican Party has done a great job at lying and spreading misinformation related to the law; but theyre only able to do this by ignoring factual evidence. If voters are adamant about making this country better, its not a question of if Medicaid will be expanded. Its merely a question of when.

Other AI posts on the ACA Medicaid expansion.
Heartless GOP Governors Reject Medicaid Expansion, 5 Million Left Without Healthcare
States That Are Expanding Medicaid Face Strong Tea Party Opposition
Maine GOP Leader Makes Sexist Remarks, Implying A Mans Brain Makes Him A More Rational Being (VIDEO)
Arizona Governor Jan Brewer Pushes Through Medicaid Expansion Despite Death Threats And GOP Opposition
AZs Brewer Threatens Tea Party Over Medicaid Expansion, Vetoes Their Pet Project And 4 Other Bills
Stubborn Southern Governors Throw The Poor Under The Bus
Rick Perry Helping Democrats Win In Texas
Orwell Wept: Right To Life Groups Suing To STOP Ohios Medicaid Expansion
Chris Christie U-Turns And Accepts Obamacare  GOPs Heads Explode
Arizona Gov. Jan Brewer Sees The Light On Obamacare Medicaid Funding
Why Is The GOP So Scared Of Health Care Reform?
RECOMMENDED ARTICLES
Heartless GOP Governors Reject Medicaid Expansion, 5 Million Left Without Healthcare
Republican Fighting Obamacare Calls Hospitals Crack Addicts (PHOTO)
Georgia GOP Activist Calls Republican Elected Officials Liars On Obamacare
If you think this article is important, share it:

S

Author: Curtis F
Curtis F is a writer and content creator working out of the state of Georgia. He holds two Bachelor's degrees: one in criminal justice and the other in psychology. He is engaged in national and local politics, and he also runs the Facebook political pages


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> What is the big deal? Why focus on such a petty thing? But since I could hardly move my fingers after a day of spinning Suri alpaca, it was just a pure boo boo. Nothing more, nothing less.
> 
> Again why the fixation over the word cooked? Should I use the word roasted instead so not to offend you?


Two reasons, of course. 
1. You lie
2. You don't have the balls to just come out and say that you know my last name. I could add a few more, but, it would be a TOS violation. 
You don't seem to get it. Most reputable websites with response sections now require disclosure of a member's full name. My name is all over the internet. 
I have nothing to hide. You suck.


----------



## Lkholcomb (Aug 25, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I would simply say to you, if you do not find yourself fitting the descriptive I wrote, it was not written about you. So, you should neither internalize not take offense to something not about you.
> 
> BTW: You never entered my mind when I wrote that post. I'll admit I don't read the majority of your posts yet do not remember seeing any posts of yours within the thread (nor photos) about your knitting projects either. (Further evidence, I guess, to state, that my post wasn't about you.)
> 
> ...


Well, I must have missed the "some libs" or "most libs", I only saw "libs". That therefore would mean ALL libs, so I am sure you can understand the interpretation of your message.

If you watch my messages I will actually refrain from putting generalized comments out there. In fact when someone in another post asked me a generalized question about republicans my response included a specification of "SOME conservatives".

To clear up the confusion about the missing "quote reply", you had previously (before your unintentionally antagonistic post) quoted me and discussed a separate issue with me, regarding the phrasing of a sentence. You apparently have forgotten that per your message above but I could find it should you wish, just let me know.

May I kindly suggest that next time you wish to insult someone you specify who or do it in a PM? I know you suggested I not be insulted by comments not describing me, but I am fairly certain that should someone in real life walk into your house when you were having others over and declare that everybody in the house was fat or ugly you would take offense.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Soloweygirl,
> 
> I just read your repost of Nussa stating she _tried, really tried _ to talk to me and come to a meeting of the minds. Because I gave up reading any of Nussa's posts long ago, I wasn't sure when or why Nussa began attacking me endlessly (why I stopped reading her nonsense), so I researched Nussas prior posts to me.
> 
> ...


I find it ever so amusing that they actually believe they do, yet they are proven wrong time and time again. Nothing more than hypocrites and liars.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Gali wrote a post about the Germans not being able to retrieve their gold from The Feds.
> 
> Knitry jumped on Gali and said Gali meant the Federal Govt even though the context was about (the) gold standard. Gali made another posting to Knitry about the Fed not reserving the monetary standard.
> 
> ...


Sorry, I just skimmed through those posts and misunderstood what the fuss was all about.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> I do too much better then Roasted. Roasted is an oven thing. Cook sounds better. :thumbup:


And it is Cooke, thank you very much. 
BTW, you show yourself to be no lady. 
I am not easily intimidated,that does not alter the fact that the attempt to frighten someone and worry them about privacy issues is NOT ladylike. In fact, it is very much like a street fighter, ugly and nasty.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

jelun2 said:


> http://www.addictinginfo.org/2014/01/10/gop-refuse-medicaid-expansion/
> 
> Rural Hospitals Close As GOP Governors Refuse Medicaid Expansion
> AUTHOR: CURTIS F JANUARY 10, 2014 9:34 AM
> ...


Nice cut and paste job. Keep it up and you will surpass the skill you bestow on LukeLucy when you criticize her for doing so.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I find it ever so amusing that they actually believe they do, yet they are proven wrong time and time again. Nothing more than hypocrites and liars.


Yep. Precisely.

FYI: I took notice when reading Nussa's back posts, and Nussa ripped into every Conservative without solicitation, exception or reason. She just did it. I was surprised because I had no idea how evil and hateful her posts have been. I'm happy I've not been reading them and feel sorry for all those (oh, no, I said it again! without quantifying) she bullies.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Sorry, I just skimmed through those posts and misunderstood what the fuss was all about.


No problem - I assumed as much. You didn't miss anything except a couple of good points Gali made.


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Soloweygirl,
> 
> I just read your repost of Nussa stating she _tried, really tried _ to talk to me and come to a meeting of the minds. Because I gave up reading any of Nussa's posts long ago, I wasn't sure when or why Nussa began attacking me endlessly (why I stopped reading her nonsense), so I researched Nussas prior posts to me.
> 
> ...


My GD and I are having a great day together right now. I don't have time to answer your extreamly edited posts from my past. I may, or may not correct them in the future. I have more important things to do......Have a good day, or don't, which ever you bring down upon yourself....


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> And it is Cooke, thank you very much.
> BTW, you show yourself to be no lady.
> I am not easily intimidated,that does not alter the fact that the attempt to frighten someone and worry them about privacy issues is NOT ladylike. In fact, it is very much like a street fighter, ugly and nasty.


What _is wrong with you_ today? You posted your first name on KP. Now you just posted your last name on KP.

You accused LTL of lying because she somehow found your full name on another website? Now you tell Yarnie she is not ladylike after you post telling everyone that your name is 'all over' the internet, you are not easily intimidated, yet are frightened and worried about privacy issues.

Which is it today. Is all of this more lies or truth? Exactly how do posters find you on "other" sites when we only know you by your KP user name or the name you say is your own?

You had no problem calling me doogie do, pig-puke, and GONE but take offense for others nicknaming you roasted, toasted or cooked?

You are delusional.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> What _is wrong with you_ today? You posted your first name on KP. Now you just posted your last name on KP.
> 
> You accused LTL of lying because she somehow found your full name on another website? Now you tell Yarnie she is not ladylike after you post telling everyone that your name is 'all over' the internet, you are not easily intimidated, yet are frightened and worried about privacy issues.
> 
> ...


You are unable to read.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Nussa said:


> My GD and I are having a great day together right now. I don't have time to answer your extreamly edited posts from my past. I may, or may not correct them in the future. I have more important things to do......Have a good day, or don't, which ever you bring down upon yourself....


Horrific try *liar.* NOTHING was edited to *prove you the bully* you are. (unless I corrected your typos or punctuation)

Time to shut up and stop Grandma.

Anyone can go back to the dates and threads to confirm *I spoke the truth* AND confirm *you are a LIAR.*

Of course you denied it. You're a liberal liar.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> You are unable to read.


You are unable to speak the truth.

If I couldn't read, how I did I respond to what you said? I don't have someone read and type for me.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

In the words of Glenda: You have no power here. Begone, before someone drops a house on you, too.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Horrific try *liar.* NOTHING was edited to *prove you the bully* you are. (unless I corrected your typos or punctuation)
> 
> Time to shut up and stop Grandma.
> 
> ...


Actually, Nussa began posting on S and O last winter. 
So not only is Nussa not a liar, you are too stupid and/or inadequate to do a thorough search.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Two reasons, of course.
> 1. You lie
> 2. You don't have the balls to just come out and say that you know my last name. I could add a few more, but, it would be a TOS violation.
> You don't seem to get it. Most reputable websites with response sections now require disclosure of a member's full name. My name is all over the internet.
> I have nothing to hide. You suck.


Hilarious, I had no idea. No offense, but I do not care what your last name is. I do not care to spend the time trying to find out. And to be even more honest I don't have an idea where to start.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hilarious, I had no idea. No offense, but I do not care what your last name is. I do not care to spend the time trying to find out. And to be even more honest I don't have an idea where to start.


Liar.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> What _is wrong with you_ today? You posted your first name on KP. Now you just posted your last name on KP.
> 
> You accused LTL of lying because she somehow found your full name on another website? Now you tell Yarnie she is not ladylike after you post telling everyone that your name is 'all over' the internet, you are not easily intimidated, yet are frightened and worried about privacy issues.
> 
> ...


I made no accusation I stated fact. That gutless liar tried to pretend that her use of my name was a typo. It was not.

I did not say that I was intimidated, I said that it was unladylike to attempt to intimidate a person. 
My statement stands you are either unable to read properly OR you are too whacked out to interpret what you see. 
I leave it to you to figure out.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

What are you talking about? LTL said cook goose or what ever, then KGP said nickname, then roasted by LTL all I was posting was roasting is in the oven cook is better. Like cooking on the stove. With all the name calling on here I thought it was funny. Cooked goose get it?????


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Liar.


She may not have done the investigating, susanmos2000, she may just be part of the game. 
Maybe she isn't smart enough to find any information about people on the internet. Maybe she is enough like us and not motivated to try to discover that kind of info and just mean enough to use it when presented with it. 
I am sure that they had great fun figuring out how to present that little bit of info. 
Anyway, I have asked Admin to make the change, what the heck, it might as well be out there. 
As I have said I have nothing to hide.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> Actually, Nussa began posting on S and O last winter.
> So not only is Nussa not a liar, you are too stupid and/or inadequate to do a thorough search.


OMG, how dense is your head? Again you cannot comprehend what you read. Read again where I said Nussa began posting to *me.* I don't give a flying fig where Nussa began posting.

I posted the date and name of the very threads Nussa FIRST responded to me. *Nussa is a bold faced liar.* (see what I did there?) :-D

You are the stoooopid one to show yourself that way.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Nice cut and paste job. Keep it up and you will surpass the skill you bestow on LukeLucy when you criticize her for doing so.


What's wrong with you?, to quote your leader. Who doesn't cut and paste long articles? Jelun was not the one who called LL out for doing likewise, but since you refuse to see any group of people as individuals, you'll keep coming to wrong conclusions. Oh, who cares? If you're looking to insult someone, any conclusion will do.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> That's a very specific taste. How did you find out he liked it?


It was a weird accident involving hot sauce with dinner, cantaloupe for desert and hot sauce spilled on rinds which my girl already like to chew on.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> She may not have done the investigating, susanmos2000, she may just be part of the game.
> Maybe she isn't smart enough to find any information about people on the internet. Maybe she is enough like us and not motivated to try to discover that kind of info and just mean enough to use it when presented with it.
> I am sure that they had great fun figuring out how to present that little bit of info.
> Anyway, I have asked Admin to make the change, what the heck, it might as well be out there.
> As I have said I have nothing to hide.


I'm so sorry, Jelun--but heartened to see that their Christie-style Mob tactics haven't intimidated you. This sort of thing makes me absolutely furious.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> OMG, how dense is your head? Again you cannot comprehend what you read. Read again where I said Nussa began posting to *me.* I don't give a flying fig where Nussa began posting.
> 
> I posted the date and name of the very threads Nussa FIRST responded to me. Nussa *is a liar.*
> 
> You are the stoooopid one to show yourself that way.


Nice day's work, KPG. You disgust me.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> I made no accusation I stated fact. That gutless liar tried to pretend that her use of my name was a typo. It was not.
> 
> I did not say that I was intimidated, I said that it was unladylike to attempt to intimidate a person.
> My statement stands you are either unable to read properly OR you are too whacked out to interpret what you see.
> I leave it to you to figure out.


*****wiggle*****lie ******wiggle*****lie *****wiggle


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Hilarious, I had no idea. No offense, but I do not care what your last name is. I do not care to spend the time trying to find out. And to be even more honest I don't have an idea where to start.


 :thumbup: I cannot believe what Jelun said to you. What a pig.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> What are you talking about? LTL said cook goose or what ever, then KGP said nickname, then roasted by LTL all I was posting was roasting is in the oven cook is better. Like cooking on the stove. With all the name calling on here I thought it was funny. Cooked goose get it?????


Yarnie, she is delusional.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> Anyway, I have asked Admin to make the change, what the heck, it might as well be out there.
> As I have said I have nothing to hide.


Make what change? Let me get this straight:

So, you didn't use your actual names on KP, but now that you've posted both of your names on KP, yourself, you have nothing to hide, so are adding that info to your KP profile. Do I have that correct?

Least I forget, it disgusts you people use your given names so you'll worry about your personal security but are intimidated by a lady nicknaming you Cooked.

Yah, sounds really well thought out and logical to me. :shock:


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> OMG, how dense is your head? Again you cannot comprehend what you read. Read again where I said Nussa began posting to *me.* I don't give a flying fig where Nussa began posting.
> 
> I posted the date and name of the very threads Nussa FIRST responded to me. *Nussa is a bold faced liar.* (see what I did there?) :-D
> 
> You are the stoooopid one to show yourself that way.


The term is bare faced liar.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> It was a weird accident involving hot sauce with dinner, cantaloupe for desert and hot sauce spilled on rinds which my girl already like to chew on.


Well, I love it. My cat likes asparagus, raw or cooked, but only the tips.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> The term is bare faced liar.


Maybe yours is; mine was bold faced liar. Funny, too, when written in bold face type.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Make what change? Let me get this straight:
> 
> So, you didn't use your actual names on KP, but now that you've posted both of your names on KP, yourself, you have nothing to hide, so are adding that info to your KP profile. Do I have that correct?
> 
> ...


You and your friends begain the "outing game" yesterday. 
The rules are changed. You cannot out me. 
Bless your heart.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Maybe yours is, mine was bold faced. Funny too when written in bold face type face.


http://www.worldwidewords.org/qa/qa-bal2.htm

http://www.grammarmudge.cityslide.com/board/board_topic/1268580/889426.htm

Not so clever when it is the liar (or at least the person in error) who is stating it is emphatically.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> You and your friends begain the "outing game" yesterday.
> The rules are changed. You cannot out me.
> Bless your heart.


You've come out? I completely missed _that_!

Did you "begain" the Beguine as well? I liked some of Cole's songs.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> The term is bare faced liar.


It could also be "bald-faced liar." But you missed the joke; she wrote it in boldface letters, and then pointed it out to you ("see what I did there?" ). Boy, are you stooooopid!

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> http://www.worldwidewords.org/qa/qa-bal2.htm
> 
> http://www.grammarmudge.cityslide.com/board/board_topic/1268580/889426.htm
> 
> Not so clever when it is the liar (or at least the person in error) who is stating it is emphatically.


I didn't lie, so I couldn't care less what you try to prove. You'll not prove me a liar.

End your curiosity and look up and read the posts I indicated. You'll see.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> http://www.worldwidewords.org/qa/qa-bal2.htm
> 
> http://www.grammarmudge.cityslide.com/board/board_topic/1268580/889426.htm
> 
> Not so clever when it is the liar (or at least the person in error) who is stating it is emphatically.


See? In case you didn't think the joke was funny the first time around, she pointed it out to you again.

It's still not funny, esp. if you have to twist language to do it.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I didn't lie, so I couldn't care less what you try to prove. You'll not prove me a liar.
> 
> End your curiosity and look up and read the posts I indicated. You'll see.


LOL, you really are losing it, nobody that I can recall has said you were a liar in the past 30 minutes or so. 
YOU used the term liar. 
I just think you are mentally ill and maybe functionally deficient due to that condition.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> It could also be "bald-faced liar." But you missed the joke; she wrote it in boldface letters, and then pointed it out to you ("see what I did there?" ). Boy, are you stooooopid!
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Oh no, I got it, I just don't think it was funny since it is a mistaken phrase. 
Well, let's face it, there isn't much that she can do that I think is funny. 
One of these days I am going to have to practice that color change 'til I get it right.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> See? In case you didn't think the joke was funny the first time around, she pointed it out to you again.
> 
> It's still not funny, esp. if you have to twist language to do it.


HAHAAA, we are talking over each other, I think.

That little joke explaining technique is why I never really liked Jay Leno. He was always explaining his jokes.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Oh no, I got it. Is that the same as saying (I never get these to work correctly) blue[/color=red] and thinking it is funny?
> Damn, see?


 I think it's exactly the same.

You just reminded me of the jacket of Bertrand Russell's book _Why I Am Not a Christian._, which had that green "Not," at least during the sixties.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> HAHAAA, we are talking over each other, I think.
> 
> That little joke explaining technique is why I never really liked Jay Leno. He was always explaining his jokes.


Oh. I never liked Jay Leno because I never thought he was funny. Maybe if I'd heard his explanations....Nah. Still not funny.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> OMG, how dense is your head? Again you cannot comprehend what you read. Read again where I said Nussa began posting to *me.* I don't give a flying fig where Nussa began posting.
> 
> I posted the date and name of the very threads Nussa FIRST responded to me. *Nussa is a bold faced liar.* (see what I did there?) :-D
> You are the stoooopid one to show yourself that way.


***********************************************
And yet this is what you said, earlier today, as I pointed out Nussa has spoken the truth she corresponded for months with people in a civil manner which she still manages to maintain most of the time despite the craziness around here. 
************************************************
soloweygirl wrote:
I find it ever so amusing that they actually believe they do, yet they are proven wrong time and time again. Nothing more than hypocrites and liars.
********************************************

Yep. Precisely.

FYI: I took notice when reading Nussa's back posts, and Nussa ripped into every Conservative without solicitation, exception or reason. She just did it. I was surprised because I had no idea how evil and hateful her posts have been. I'm happy I've not been reading them and feel sorry for all those (oh, no, I said it again! without quantifying) she bullies.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Liar.


tsk tsk.

I would show you the roving and singles I have spun but not plied, but you might do a web search on my hands. Hope the NSA does not have hand recognition software that can be hacked into. Then my goose would be cooked.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> I believe KPG posted: "Christie fired those who lied to him and abused their positions." Those would lead one to believe more than one. Those people as opposed to that person.


Ah, yes, to a sane, honest person it would. And THAT would be our first mistake: to assume that of her.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I haven't seen the emails yet, but my son says Christie's going to have trouble with them.


Purl, that's fascinating. Does your son have some special way of knowing, or is that just his speculation? IOW, inside info from somewhere?

You may be interested in this, if you're not already aware of it:

*Wildstein's lawyer just offered his testimony in exchange for immunity.* "You want this information. I'm giving you a way to get it." (Paraphrased)
This right after they found Wildstein in contempt (for repeatedly invoking the 5th Amendment). 
http://www.democraticunderground.com/10024305749


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

damemary said:


> <<<<<whispering>>>>President Obama did not hold anyone 'responsible for their actions' because it was proven that they did nothing wrong, but you never let fact get in your way.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Exactly. No lies, no wrongdoing, nothing to hide.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

damemary said:


> Traffic control?


ROFL. Thanks for that.

:thumbup:


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Oh. I never liked Jay Leno because I never thought he was funny. Maybe if I'd heard his explanations....Nah. Still not funny.


Well, he managed to get very rich and famous without the two of us, how lucky for him.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Knitry said:


> Purl, that's fascinating. Does your son have some special way of knowing, or is that just his speculation? IOW, inside info from somewhere?
> 
> You may be interested in this, if you're not already aware of it:
> 
> ...


It will all be entertaining as it comes out, that's for sure.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitry said:


> Purl, that's fascinating. Does your son have some special way of knowing, or is that just his speculation? IOW, inside info from somewhere?
> 
> You may be interested in this, if you're not already aware of it:
> 
> ...


Someone he works with once worked for Wildstein. Not quite inside, but not exactly outside. He works for a different part of the agency that runs the bridges, so it got talked about a lot yesterday.

Smart lawyer (i.e., shyster). I think he made the same offer earlier and it was turned down.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Well, he managed to get very rich and famous without the two of us, how lucky for him.


I think that could probably be said of 99% of the rich and famous.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Nussa, take her response to heart. It was meant for everyone who did not fit her description. That would mean all of us.


Exactly right.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Nussa said:


> Yes, that is pretty odd, isn't it?..... :XD:
> I was just telling my DD about KPG, and she said that people like that are called Trolls. And as my DD is more technologically savvy than I am, I'm going to take that to mean that it's a term you use for the type of person KPG is. So.....Troll she is. :wink:


I've been online duking it out in political discussion forums since the early 1990s. I've known many a troll, and they're horrible people. Some are actually paid disruptors, btw.

But in my experience, trolls are considerably more likable, honest and trustworthy than KPG. More interesting and creative as well. IOW: Give me a troll over KPG any day of the week.

Here are a couple of definitions:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Troll_%28Internet%29
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=troll


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Commented to GWPlver


soloweygirl said:


> So blah, blah, blah is your idea of providing substance in a discussion, no wonder the intelligence level went through the roof when you joined in. Your contribution has the same effect as Damemary's smilies. One line wonders indeed!


I dunno, her one-liners strike me as far more entertaining than the junk that gets posted by those on the right. More entertaining, more civil, more fun, easier to read, and so on.

:thumbup:


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Horrific try *liar.* NOTHING was edited to *prove you the bully* you are. (unless I corrected your typos or punctuation)
> 
> Time to shut up and stop Grandma.
> 
> ...


Well, then lets go by majority rules. How many on this thread think KPG is a the Liar????

YES I BELIEVE KPG IS A LIAR!
-----------------------------------
Nussa!

And since in my eyes, my opinion is the only one that really matters, I believe it overrules your (bullying attitude) vote.

Thanks for calling Grandma. I'm very proud of my GD's. 
Today the 7 yr old was accepted in the the gifted student program. She is preforming at a 4th grade level. 
So you know what TROLL? You can't bring my day down. Go crawl back under your bridge....I'm sure you'll have plenty of company sitting under there with Chris Christie. Not much room...but plenty in common... :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitry said:


> I've been online duking it out in political discussion forums since the early 1990s. I've known many a troll, and they're horrible people. Some are actually paid disruptors, btw.
> 
> But in my experience, trolls are considerably more likable, honest and trustworthy than KPG. More interesting and creative as well. IOW: Give me a troll over KPG any day of the week.
> 
> ...


Yup, not a troll. A great person, to quote LL, but with no indication of what kind of greatness it is. Is it Gandhi, Lincoln, or Mother Teresa kind of greatness? Is it Madonna, Beyonce, or Michael Jackson kind of greatness? Or is it a narcissistic kind of greatness, a legend in her own mind? I think it might be the last.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Knitry said:


> Commented to GWPlver
> I dunno, her one-liners strike me as far more entertaining than the junk that gets posted by those on the right. More entertaining, more civil, more fun, easier to read, and so on.
> 
> :thumbup:


And I like the smilies and thumbs up as well. 
There are plenty of time when many of us don't have the time or energy to look for data or put our thoughts in order and I think that is what the emoticons are for. 
I would still like that razzzzzberry. Woohoo, I used to do that all the time in my days in AOL chatrooms... pppffffftttttt


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Poor Purl wrote:
So then why do you ally yourself with the right wing, which is mostly made up of hypocrites and liars?



soloweygirl said:


> I find the left wing to be much worse.


Ahhh, I do appreciate it when a smidgeon of honest -- as in this admission of guilt -- squeeks through. Good for you, soloweygirl.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Nussa said:


> Well, then lets go by majority rules. How many on this thread think KPG is a the Liar????
> 
> YES I BELIEVE KPG IS A LIAR!
> -----------------------------------
> ...


You got my vote. It's not a matter of _believing_ she's a liar but of knowing it, without a trace of doubt.

Congratulations to your GD and her probably proud parents.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> How many "security incidents" do you have on your personal computer each day? I would bet I have 6 notifications a day of a "security incident".
> BTW, Target's issue was not a computer hack, it was a POS problem.


And don't forget, many of those security problems for the ACA website were done by the Republicans themselves!!



> ***** The Massive Republican Campaign to Sabotage the Affordable Care Act
> Posted: 11/20/2013 3:21 pm
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/bob-cesca/the-massive-republican-ca_b_4311424.html
> Hackers have attempted *more than a dozen cyber attacks against the Obamacare website*, according to a top Homeland Security Department official. The attacks, which are under investigation, failed, said the official.
> ...


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitry said:


> Commented to GWPlver
> I dunno, her one-liners strike me as far more entertaining than the junk that gets posted by those on the right. More entertaining, more civil, more fun, easier to read, and so on.
> 
> :thumbup:


Not to mention that "blah blah blah" is the best description of KPG's messages.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I arrest my case.


You arrest your case? And just what does THAT mean in the KPG lexicon?


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Make what change? Let me get this straight:
> 
> So, you didn't use your actual names on KP, but now that you've posted both of your names on KP, yourself, you have nothing to hide, so are adding that info to your KP profile. Do I have that correct?
> 
> ...


(Least I forget) should read, (lest) I forget.....You needn't thank me for correcting your grammar. You're welcome..... :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Nussa said:


> Well, then lets go by majority rules. How many on this thread think KPG is a the Liar????
> 
> YES I BELIEVE KPG IS A LIAR!
> -----------------------------------
> ...


KPG is the most HONEST person. I hold her in very high regard.


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

Knitry said:


> You arrest your case? And just what does THAT mean in the KPG lexicon?


Maybe Troll has nipped a little more from the wine bottle today. She seems to be making more mistakes than usual, which I find hard to believe would be possible..... :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitry said:


> You arrest your case? And just what does THAT mean in the KPG lexicon?


Are you challenging her great knowledge of the English language?

Steve Allen used to say, "I rest my case. And I should; it's a very tired case." But I never heard of a case being *ar*rested. Unless it's a really bad case. There, I rest my case.


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> KPG is the most HONEST person. I hold her in very high regard.


Yes Dear, we know you do. But I believe you deserve better than KPG. She isn't anybody's friend. Not even her own. She's her own worst enemy. She doesn't deserve any better.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Knitry said:


> You arrest your case? And just what does THAT mean in the KPG lexicon?


Maybe you can get a response, I was ignored when I drew attention to that particular piece of stupidity.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> KPG is the most HONEST person. I hold her in very high regard.


Your regard for her is obvious. I suspect you don't have very high standards of honesty, or else you never read what she posts here, which is vile, dishonest, and altogether of low character.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Maybe you can get a response, I was ignored when I drew attention to that particular piece of stupidity.


That's only because it wasn't understood.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> KPG is the most HONEST person. I hold her in very high regard.


This type of declaration always amazes me, especially when made by people who presumably have rarely met. 
How can anyone know how truly honest someone is unless they are together on an constant basis?


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> And I like the smilies and thumbs up as well.
> There are plenty of time when many of us don't have the time or energy to look for data or put our thoughts in order and I think that is what the emoticons are for.
> I would still like that razzzzzberry. Woohoo, I used to do that all the time in my days in AOL chatrooms... pppffffftttttt


PPPFFFFFTTTTT! Thanks I've always wondered how that was spelt....LOL.... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: (Just a joke) :lol:


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> That's only because it wasn't understood.


Maybe, or because it was short and sweet it was overlooked. We know, since she has told us and never lies, that she only reads our posts if someone she trusts responds and so reposts them. 
How she managed to correspond this afternoon...?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Nussa said:


> PPPFFFFFTTTTT! Thanks I've always wondered how that was spelt....LOL.... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: (Just a joke) :lol:


HAHAHAA, and I got it!
It is the way I spell it. Some people thought I was a hummah.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> This type of declaration always amazes me, especially when made by people who presumably have rarely met.
> How can anyone know how truly honest someone is unless they are together on an constant basis?


I hadn't thought of that. How can anyone know whether she's even a she or even human, on the basis of her online personality.


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> You got my vote. It's not a matter of _believing_ she's a liar but of knowing it, without a trace of doubt.
> 
> Congratulations to your GD and her probably proud parents.


Thank you Poor Purl, When my GD told my DD about getting into the gifted program, my DD cried...She was so proud, as are we all. :-D


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Gali wrote a post about the Germans not being able to retrieve their gold from The Feds.
> 
> Knitry jumped on Gali and said Gali meant the Federal Govt even though the context was about (the) gold standard.


Good grief. Not that it's all that important, but it was NOT about "the gold standard." Not even close. Nor was the rest of your explanation all that clear.

Here's the relevant parts of the exchange:



> _galinipper wrote:
> So the German's show up to collect their bars of gold from the Fed's and it's gone, been melted down, they were told it would take 10 years to get it back. We may not hear about it but you know other countries will be scrambling to collect theirs.
> Letting the United States hold on to your gold is like asking a horse to guard a bushel of apples.
> Spending - Printing - Borrowing - and now Melting..
> ...


Since galinipper didn't use the term "the Fed" properly, it appeared she was talking about the Feds (plural) meaning Federal Government which is NOT a synonym for The Federal Reserve. In the context of the rest of the criticism, it was a clear slam on the Obama administration, which isn't in the least appropriate since the Federal Reserve's "monetary policy decisions do not have to be approved by the President or anyone else in the executive or legislative branches of government, it does not receive funding appropriated by the Congress, and the terms of the members of the Board of Governors span multiple presidential and congressional terms." https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Federal_Reserve_System

BTW, according to Wikipeidia, _A gold standard is a monetary system in which the standard economic unit of account is based on a fixed quantity of gold. Three types may be distinguished: specie, exchange, and bullion. In the gold specie standard the monetary unit is associated with ... (much more at Wikipedia)_

There was nothing in our "the Feds/the Fed's/the Fed" discussion even remotely bordering on the gold standard. Just missing, maybe stolen and melted gold bars.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Nussa said:


> Thank you Poor Purl, When my GD told my DD about getting into the gifted program, my DD cried...She was so proud, as are we all. :-D


Isn't that wonderful news? Give her an extra hug for me?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Knitry said:


> Since galinipper didn't use the term "the Fed" properly, it appeared she was talking about the Feds (plural) meaning Federal Government which is NOT a synonym for The Federal Reserve. In the context of the rest of the criticism, it was a clear slam on the Obama administration, which isn't in the least appropriate since "its monetary policy decisions do not have to be approved by the President or anyone else in the executive or legislative branches of government, it does not receive funding appropriated by the Congress, and the terms of the members of the Board of Governors span multiple presidential and congressional terms." https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Federal_Reserve_System
> 
> BTW, according to Wikipeidia, _A gold standard is a monetary system in which the standard economic unit of account is based on a fixed quantity of gold. Three types may be distinguished: specie, exchange, and bullion. In the gold specie standard the monetary unit is associated with ... (much more at Wikipedia)_
> 
> There was nothing in our "the Feds/the Fed's/the Fed" discussion even remotely bordering on the gold standard. Just missing, maybe stolen and melted gold bars.


Right, it was meant to be a "NANA NANA BOO BOO" I know something special taunt. Only she messed it up.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I hadn't thought of that. How can anyone know whether she's even a she or even human, on the basis of her online personality.


Right, we can say the Esteemed Empress Poor Purl is a person I am prepared to trust. I would take her at her word in most instances... would I make her executor of my estate? 
:shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Isn't that wonderful news? Give her an extra hug for me?


Thank you, I will give her a great big hug from all well wishers. :-D 
I had such a difficult time in school, so it thrills me to no end, to know she won't have the same struggles I did.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Actually, Nussa began posting on S and O last winter.
> So not only is Nussa not a liar, you are too stupid and/or inadequate to do a thorough search.


Hmmmm. I rather like it when people refer to KPG as "stupid" and even more, "too stupid." Reminds me of something. Can't quite put my finger on what, but it's like old times somehow.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> I made no accusation I stated fact. That gutless liar tried to pretend that her use of my name was a typo. It was not.
> 
> I did not say that I was intimidated, I said that it was unladylike to attempt to intimidate a person.
> My statement stands you are either unable to read properly OR you are too whacked out to interpret what you see.
> I leave it to you to figure out.


With that they -- the lot of them -- have sunk to a level that is even beyond my NEW worst expectations and assumptions about them. Despicable human beings, period. Beyond redemption as well.

I'm sorry this happened. I hope you reported it to admin. That should be a bannable offense, IMO.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yep. Precisely.
> 
> FYI: I took notice when reading Nussa's back posts, and Nussa ripped into every Conservative without solicitation, exception or reason. She just did it. I was surprised because I had no idea how evil and hateful her posts have been. I'm happy I've not been reading them and feel sorry for all those (oh, no, I said it again! without quantifying) she bullies.


I find her funny. A great sense of humor. Too bad you insist on personalizing what she posts so that you can't see her good nature and excellent humor.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I didn't lie, so I couldn't care less what you try to prove. You'll not prove me a liar.
> 
> End your curiosity and look up and read the posts I indicated. You'll see.


Funny thing. Sociopaths are often capable of arranging things just in that way - so that they can claim innocence, usually on a technicality.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Knitry said:


> With that they -- the lot of them -- have sunk to a level that is even beyond my NEW worst expectations and assumptions about them. Despicable human beings, period. Beyond redemption as well.
> 
> I'm sorry this happened. I hope you reported it to admin. That should be a bannable offense, IMO.


Thanks, Knitry. Honestly, it is true that most of the sites I go to are making people ID because behavior is so out of control out there. 
These folks just think they are cute. I don't fear them while there are some websites that I have dropped out of rather than give my name. 
I did explain to admin why I wanted the name change. I doubt that the person who runs this site cares about the silliness that goes on around here. Each "side" gets a bit goofy.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Not to mention that "blah blah blah" is the best description of KPG's messages.


Boy, that's the truth. She fancies herself a writer -- a GOOD writer! Imagine that! I see so many errors of diction as well as semantic problems and quite a few punctuation that it's stunning. Just another one of the many delusions she holds dear.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Nussa said:


> (Least I forget) should read, (lest) I forget.....You needn't thank me for correcting your grammar. You're welcome..... :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


See? There's one, just as soon as I turn around.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> KPG is the most HONEST person. I hold her in very high regard.


I'm sure I would too were I you. LOL.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Are you challenging her great knowledge of the English language?


Oh, heck no. I'm too stupid to do that.



> Steve Allen used to say, "I rest my case. And I should; it's a very tired case." But I never heard of a case being *ar*rested. Unless it's a really bad case. There, I rest my case.


Might even be a criminal case. LOL. Too funny.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I hadn't thought of that. How can anyone know whether she's even a she or even human, on the basis of her online personality.


Well, based on her posts here, I find the "human" part is seriously open to question. But that's just me.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Nussa said:


> Thank you Poor Purl, When my GD told my DD about getting into the gifted program, my DD cried...She was so proud, as are we all. :-D


I'm real proud of all of you too. Congrats to her -- and to you -- and best of luck all around.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Right, we can say the Esteemed Empress Poor Purl is a person I am prepared to trust. I would take her at her word in most instances... would I make her executor of my estate?
> :shock: :shock: :shock:


Ooh, ooh, yes please (I feel I should say "Mr. Kotter" at this point).

:twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Why are you sitting here making comments to knitters? Why not give the government the benefit of your expertise? You know, tell them how it should be done.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: Maybe they are more interested than we are.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

She continues to crave even the illusion of attention.



jelun2 said:


> Odd there, isn't it?
> The donor of doggie dinners doesn't read my posts, doesn't read damemary's post, neither does she read yours or Poor Purl's, I believe that she has claimed to avoid reading all of the more intermittent posters here. Does that make you wonder why she comes here and HOW does she spend so much time denigrating our thoughts and our very being?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

blah blah blah



soloweygirl said:


> You apparently do as you read all of her posts and comment on them. That would also mean you are a hypocrite and a liar. And another name gets added to the list. You can be as proud of this as you wish, although there is nothing about being a hypocrite or a liar that is a good thing.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Another 'clever' retort. Not.



Lukelucy said:


> She is not a troll. She is a great person!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering>>> Doesn't simile contain 'like?' I don't use those much, as I recall.



soloweygirl said:


> So blah, blah, blah is your idea of providing substance in a discussion, no wonder the intelligence level went through the roof when you joined in. Your contribution has the same effect as Damemary's smilies. One line wonders indeed!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Oh, yes. Great idea. (Too bad there are no trolls among the smilies.)
> 
> :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: A Purl among swine.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

There's always an answer in your question.



Poor Purl said:


> So then why do you ally yourself with the right wing, which is mostly made up of hypocrites and liars?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitry said:


> Boy, that's the truth. She fancies herself a writer -- a GOOD writer! Imagine that! I see so many errors of diction as well as semantic problems and quite a few punctuation that it's stunning. Just another one of the many delusions she holds dear.


Not to mention the repetitive nature of the content and the limited vocabulary.

_O wad some Power the giftie gie us 
To see oursels as ithers see us! _*
Robert Burns, "To a Louse"

*And would some Power the small gift give us
To see ourselves as others see us!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> The term "the feds" has been incorporated into every day language usage. Using it that way refers to the FBI, ATF, DEA, etc., not the Federal Reserve. They are referring to federal agents, or G-men, meaning government men. What's the big deal about the slang?


KPG has explained it to all of us at great length. Don't you accept everything she states?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Funniest message I've seen in a long time. I haven't given you the credit you deserve for your sense of humor.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: A gem indeed.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

She's bound to learn discretion and be cuddled in love. A great way to grow up.



soloweygirl said:


> Go scratch, How Nice!
> 
> I wonder if you were the woman in that video of the toddler cursing that's been all over the news lately? Is that the kind of phrase grandma teaches the grandchild when GC is left in her care? GC certainly doesn't stand a chance.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> <<<whispering>>> Doesn't simile contain 'like?' I don't use those much, as I recall.


Yes, but Solo wrote "smilies," you know,  :lol: :shock: :hunf: :XD:

How dare you accuse her of being literary?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Jelun, you are a kind person at heart.



jelun2 said:


> Actually, so low, what happens is that people really do try to ignore her, she indulges in such a continuous onslaught of nastiness that each of us, at intervals, fall victim to responding.
> Others see the response and put a dime's worth of opinion in. Pretty much in the same way you just did.
> You see, unlike you, so low, and Joey, Ol' Pig Puke has regressed to a caricature of a poster. While people may disagree with points that you make, you ARE making points.
> That other is simply making insults. I know that you can see the difference.
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And what will happen to Social Security if these long-term unemployed apply for and some receive SSD? $1200 per month instead of $300? 2030 may come early?



jelun2 said:


> I think that like the rest of us you have probably read and heard about the phenomenon that is the long term unemployed left unconsidered for hiring.
> That is one of the factors that HR is considering when they have openings. How long has this person been out of work? They are not considering "did this person spend enough time at his last job to have the skill mastered?". They want to hire the person who has only been out of work for 2 months rather than 8.
> 
> http://www.worldissues360.com/index.php/why-the-unemployed-are-not-being-hired-10228/
> ...


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> blah blah blah


Perfect.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Not to mention the repetitive nature of the content and the limited vocabulary.
> 
> _O wad some Power the giftie gie us
> To see oursels as ithers see us! _*
> ...


Ooh, this was perfect! You ladies are in top form.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Soloweygirl,
> 
> I just read your repost of Nussa stating she _tried, really tried _ to talk to me and come to a meeting of the minds. Because I gave up reading any of Nussa's posts long ago, I wasn't sure when or why Nussa began attacking me endlessly (why I stopped reading her nonsense), so I researched Nussas prior posts to me.
> 
> ...


FUNNY ALERT!!!!! "I rest my case or arrest my case?" Call the Sheriff quick.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

jelun2 said:


> Felony or Misdemeanor?


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Got you too eh?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

damemary said:


> FUNNY ALERT!!!!! "I rest my case or arrest my case?" Call the Sheriff quick.


Dame, how dare you! S/he/it never errs!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

A perfect match.



knitpresentgifts said:


> Thank you LL.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Much like someone (LTL) making a specific threat and then trying to spin it away. Yes, LTL, I have not forgotten that one.



jelun2 said:


> And it is Cooke, thank you very much.
> BTW, you show yourself to be no lady.
> I am not easily intimidated,that does not alter the fact that the attempt to frighten someone and worry them about privacy issues is NOT ladylike. In fact, it is very much like a street fighter, ugly and nasty.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Cocktail time.



knitpresentgifts said:


> Horrific try *liar.* NOTHING was edited to *prove you the bully* you are. (unless I corrected your typos or punctuation)
> 
> Time to shut up and stop Grandma.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Or wait.



susanmos2000 said:


> In the words of Glenda: You have no power here. Begone, before someone drops a house on you, too.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Serendipity.



MaidInBedlam said:


> It was a weird accident involving hot sauce with dinner, cantaloupe for desert and hot sauce spilled on rinds which my girl already like to chew on.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And we're all out here to support Jelun, a great person.



susanmos2000 said:


> I'm so sorry, Jelun--but heartened to see that their Christie-style Mob tactics haven't intimidated you. This sort of thing makes me absolutely furious.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Knitry said:


> See? There's one, just as soon as I turn around.


 :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Takes one to know one? Just another KPG spin attempt.



knitpresentgifts said:


> *****wiggle*****lie ******wiggle*****lie *****wiggle


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

More threats?



knitpresentgifts said:


> Make what change? Let me get this straight:
> 
> So, you didn't use your actual names on KP, but now that you've posted both of your names on KP, yourself, you have nothing to hide, so are adding that info to your KP profile. Do I have that correct?
> 
> ...


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

damemary said:


> And we're all out here to support Jelun, a great person.


Awww :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:  :wink:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Right as usual....in her own addled mind.



knitpresentgifts said:


> I didn't lie, so I couldn't care less what you try to prove. You'll not prove me a liar.
> 
> End your curiosity and look up and read the posts I indicated. You'll see.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Awww :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:  :wink:


You sure have more patience with that one than I!


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

damemary said:


> She's bound to learn discretion and be cuddled in love. A great way to grow up.


I must be missing something... I taught my gs just this week about what itch and scratch mean...

Oh, well. I think I prefer "read my mind".


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Oh. I never liked Jay Leno because I never thought he was funny. Maybe if I'd heard his explanations....Nah. Still not funny.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

damemary said:


> Right as usual....in her own addled mind.


Didn't we just do that whole "I couldn't care less" thing the other day with that one arguing that it was improper?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

The plot thickens. As Anderson Cooper told David Letterman, "if there is no more news, Christie probably gets a pass. If more keeps coming, he's cooked."

Some people assumed more was coming judging from Christie's 2 hour apology and his color.



Knitry said:


> Purl, that's fascinating. Does your son have some special way of knowing, or is that just his speculation? IOW, inside info from somewhere?
> 
> You may be interested in this, if you're not already aware of it:
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I think that could probably be said of 99% of the rich and famous.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: You good Purly.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Knitry said:


> Commented to GWPlver
> I dunno, her one-liners strike me as far more entertaining than the junk that gets posted by those on the right. More entertaining, more civil, more fun, easier to read, and so on.
> 
> :thumbup:


That's just the tone I was trying for. Thanks for noticing.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Nussa said:


> Well, then lets go by majority rules. How many on this thread think KPG is a the Liar????
> 
> YES I BELIEVE KPG IS A LIAR!
> -----------------------------------
> ...


Bravo Nussa! Kudos to the genius who takes after Grandma. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

We want a raspberry emoticom! All together.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I think someone else deserves first credit for this. I suggest we all do it in homage.



Poor Purl said:


> Not to mention that "blah blah blah" is the best description of KPG's messages.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> KPG is the most HONEST person. I hold her in very high regard.


Ah, I finally see the answer to the connection.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Still doesn't admit a mistake, much less apologize though. There is still consistency in the world today.



Nussa said:


> Maybe Troll has nipped a little more from the wine bottle today. She seems to be making more mistakes than usual, which I find hard to believe would be possible..... :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Are you challenging her great knowledge of the English language?
> 
> Steve Allen used to say, "I rest my case. And I should; it's a very tired case." But I never heard of a case being *ar*rested. Unless it's a really bad case. There, I rest my case.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: ROFL


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Me 3. At least we get a yuk out of it.



jelun2 said:


> Maybe you can get a response, I was ignored when I drew attention to that particular piece of stupidity.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

jelun2 said:


> This type of declaration always amazes me, especially when made by people who presumably have rarely met.
> How can anyone know how truly honest someone is unless they are together on an constant basis?


Low standards?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Knitry said:


> With that they -- the lot of them -- have sunk to a level that is even beyond my NEW worst expectations and assumptions about them. Despicable human beings, period. Beyond redemption as well.
> 
> I'm sorry this happened. I hope you reported it to admin. That should be a bannable offense, IMO.


I add my vote. Threats and attempted intimidation.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I stand corrected, Empress Purl.



Poor Purl said:


> Yes, but Solo wrote "smilies," you know,  :lol: :shock: :hunf: :XD:
> 
> How dare you accuse her of being literary?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Maybe 'louse' would be a good approppriate name. Rhymes with mouse, dowse, how's, souse.

uote=alcameron]Ooh, this was perfect! You ladies are in top form.[/quote]


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

We can do anything we want. We pass as grownups around here. Whooooopeeee!



jelun2 said:


> Didn't we just do that whole "I couldn't care less" thing the other day with that one arguing that it was improper?


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Not to mention the repetitive nature of the content and the limited vocabulary.
> 
> _O wad some Power the giftie gie us
> To see oursels as ithers see us! _*
> ...


ROFL -- tell me you didn't choose this quite on purpose: *"To a Louse"
*

Perfect.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

damemary said:


> That's just the tone I was trying for. Thanks for noticing.


You are totally on target. Well done!

:thumbup:


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

So where are they? They came and swarmed like mad hornets yesterday, and now today -- nothing. I get the impression they're all off in a huddle somewhere plotting their next attacks and other ugliness. 

In the meantime, enjoy the peace and quiet, ladies. I sure am.

And to all a good night.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> KPG don't bother, she is not worth it.
> 
> Guess I hit the " ' " button instead of the enter button, so the Obamacults picked up on that rather than the whopping creation of 74,000 jobs for December. Wow for an economy in recovery, one would think more jobs would have been created for the Christmas/Holiday Season.


Once again, presidents don't create jobs, LTL. If they were supposed to then you would think that your precious Bush 
would have done a better job the way you complain and harp on Obama.

http://www.businessinsider.com/number-of-jobs-created-per-month-by-george-bush-2012-5


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

BrattyPatty wrote: "Go scratch. How nice."[end quote]

[quote damemary]She's bound to learn discretion and be cuddled in love. A great way to grow up.[end quote]

soloweygirl wrote:

I wonder if you were the woman in that video of the toddler cursing that's been all over the news lately? Is that the kind of phrase grandma teaches the grandchild when GC is left in her care? GC certainly doesn't stand a chance.
***********************************************
Always a day late and a dollar short solow. Sometimes you actually make a point or two to contribute to a topic, but for the most part you are a mimick. Now you are trying to emulate KPG by attacking kids.

1. I don't watch videos of "cursing toddlers".
2. She can't read yet.
3. Since I do not know KPG in person, she will never hear cursing come from me. And I do not know where Go scratch and how nice are cursing.

Keep trying, solow. Maybe someday you can come up with a personality of your own.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

damemary said:


> A perfect match.


And proud of it.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> And proud of it.


That's okay, honey. One day you will grow up and open your eyes. That thing is toxic and let's hope it doesn't pollute what is left of your mind.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Looks like Christie is on the chopping block now! After 2 hours of continuous side stepping yesterday, he is deeper in.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

damemary said:


> I add my vote. Threats and attempted intimidation.


I've always taken everything that happens here with a huge grain of salt--given the anonymity and impersonal nature of the Internet it's easy for all of us, liberals and conservatives alike, to present something less than our best selves to others.

But I've realized that KPG is the big exception to this. It doesn't matter if she's a second Mother Teresa out in the "real" world--that can't balance out the way she behaves on this site. Over the weeks and months I've truly come to despise her--there's simply no other way to put it.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Nope - you can't read. Try again.


I agree with GWP, it's not what you wrote.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

GWPlver said:


> knitpresentgifts said:
> 
> 
> > Me too. Know the names of all the Libs who could stop posting? I do.
> ...


Interesting that KPG seems to be so blind to substance. But then again, that's typical of RWNJs.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

That's "Lest I forget...", not "'least' I forget..."


knitpresentgifts said:


> Make what change? Let me get this straight:
> 
> So, you didn't use your actual names on KP, but now that you've posted both of your names on KP, yourself, you have nothing to hide, so are adding that info to your KP profile. Do I have that correct?
> 
> ...


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Didn't we just do that whole "I couldn't care less" thing the other day with that one arguing that it was improper?


Nope. She got it right that day, but she was spending a lot of time looking things up to prove she knew all the "rules."


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> We want a raspberry emoticom! All together.


Don't you have an "in" with admin? After all that time you must have spent fixing the multiple postings, surely you made friends with them.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

How would KPG know all of our "real" names? They are not in our profiles and I think Admin should be made aware that someone has hacked into our personal info that is not available to anyone on this site except for Admin. There's a lawsuit waiting to happen.
**********************************************
knitpresentgifts wrote:

Me too. Know the names of all the Libs who could stop posting? I do.

You've just proven yourself one of those that has nothing of substance to post either. Don't you hate when that happens?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> I think someone else deserves first credit for this. I suggest we all do it in homage.


It was GW this time, but I believe you've done it in the past. Okay, I'm ready to give homage to both of you: the princess and the panda.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> It was GW this time, but I believe you've done it in the past. Okay, I'm ready to give homage to both of you: the princess and the panda.


Hail!!


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

knitpresentgifts said:


> ...
> 
> Least I forget ...


Ummmm... that's "LEST I forget".



> *lest*
> 
> conjunction
> 
> ...


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitry said:


> ROFL -- tell me you didn't choose this quite on purpose: *"To a Louse"
> *
> 
> Perfect.


I didn't. I remembered the lines and that they were from Rabby Burns, but it wasn't until I started digging for the translation that I saw the title. The heavens opened, and the music of the celestial spheres swelled, bringing tears to my eyes.

Actually, I giggled in glee.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitry said:


> So where are they? They came and swarmed like mad hornets yesterday, and now today -- nothing. I get the impression they're all off in a huddle somewhere plotting their next attacks and other ugliness.
> 
> In the meantime, enjoy the peace and quiet, ladies. I sure am.
> 
> And to all a good night.


It's TV time. Gotta get in their 3 hours.


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

damemary said:


> Bravo Nussa! Kudos to the genius who takes after Grandma. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


Thank you very much. *bow* :thumbup:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> She is an animal.


Thank you KPG. Animals are beautiful creatures unlike the slimy reptiles that spawned you.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Nussa said:


> Thank you very much. *bow* :thumbup:


Congrats, Nussa. You must be very proud of her!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Once again, presidents don't create jobs, LTL. If they were supposed to then you would think that your precious Bush
> would have done a better job the way you complain and harp on Obama.
> 
> http://www.businessinsider.com/number-of-jobs-created-per-month-by-george-bush-2012-5


This was really good. The right has teeny tiny memories, and Obama is a bum to them because they don't remember how bad Bush was.

There's also a good piece on top marginal tax rates and how higher taxes in the past have not harmed the economy and lower ones haven't helped.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

damemary said:


> We want a raspberry emoticom! All together.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

!!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

some Friday night humor


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> It's TV time. Gotta get in their 3 hours.


I think Charlie Rose is still talking, he is going "byebye" for a few minutes of CSpan's Book Review, perhaps. 
Night, Folks, happy weekend. I heard on the way home that tomorrow will bring us 56 degrees. After the fog clears I hope to get outside, maybe do a little play with the compost. 
Woohoo!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> I think Charlie Rose is still talking, he is going "byebye" for a few minutes of CSpan's Book Review, perhaps.
> Night, Folks, happy weekend. I heard on the way home that tomorrow will bring us 56 degrees. After the fog clears I hope to get outside, maybe do a little play with the compost.
> Woohoo!


Good night jelun! I would love to see 56. We are are 32 above zero and I am ecstatic!!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> This was really good. The right has teeny tiny memories, and Obama is a bum to them because they don't remember how bad Bush was.
> 
> There's also a good piece on top marginal tax rates and how higher taxes in the past have not harmed the economy and lower ones haven't helped.


Glad you liked it, Empress Purl. I found it very interesting.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm telling you Purl is ready for Prime Time.....on PBS. ROLF



Knitry said:


> ROFL -- tell me you didn't choose this quite on purpose: *"To a Louse"
> *
> 
> Perfect.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> !


Bwah-hah-hah!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you. I feel much better.



MaidInBedlam said:


> That's "Lest I forget...", not "'least' I forget..."


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I wish I knew. Tough job.



Poor Purl said:


> Don't you have an "in" with admin? After all that time you must have spent fixing the multiple postings, surely you made friends with them.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> !!


Jon Stewart knows exactly what's behind it. That picture is perfect here.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I was wondering too. Is there a way to pursue this?



BrattyPatty said:


> How would KPG know all of our "real" names? They are not in our profiles and I think Admin should be made aware that someone has hacked into our personal info that is not available to anyone on this site except for Admin. There's a lawsuit waiting to happen.
> **********************************************
> knitpresentgifts wrote:
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

We all know who the pea-brain would be. KPG



Poor Purl said:


> It was GW this time, but I believe you've done it in the past. Okay, I'm ready to give homage to both of you: the princess and the panda.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

KPG made a least mistake! Gotcha!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I didn't. I remembered the lines and that they were from Rabby Burns, but it wasn't until I started digging for the translation that I saw the title. The heavens opened, and the music of the celestial spheres swelled, bringing tears to my eyes.
> 
> Actually, I giggled in glee.


As well you should. There is a God and She has a sense of justice.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Thank you KPG. Animals are beautiful creatures unlike the slimy reptiles that spawned you.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Bravo, Patty


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> I think Charlie Rose is still talking, he is going "byebye" for a few minutes of CSpan's Book Review, perhaps.
> Night, Folks, happy weekend. I heard on the way home that tomorrow will bring us 56 degrees. After the fog clears I hope to get outside, maybe do a little play with the compost.
> Woohoo!


Sounds like good clean - er, dirty - fun.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> I wish I knew. Tough job.


How did it get settled. Was it something with your computer or KP's?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> We all know who the pea-brain would be. KPG


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Lkholcomb (Aug 25, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> !!


Love Jon Stewart!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Once again, presidents don't create jobs, LTL. If they were supposed to then you would think that your precious Bush
> would have done a better job the way you complain and harp on Obama.
> 
> http://www.businessinsider.com/number-of-jobs-created-per-month-by-george-bush-2012-5


No true. BUT Obama has taxed the job creators to the breaking point and they can't afford to create new jobs. Obama and his administration have added an overwhelming amount of new regulations that harm small business. So by his actions he has prevented job growth.

There are 1.5 million less jobs than when he took office. Less people are in the workforce, an all time low since the last low by Jimmy Carter. The jobless rate is down because it does not count the people not looking for jobs. The 18 - 29 year olds have an all time high misery index and Obama is losing their support.

More people are on food stamps and are in poverty than when he took office. He has had over five years to fix the economy, and he has failed. No more blaming Bush, he owns this economy. His policies have caused it. And just to remind you, if his economy was so robust, he would not be begging for more unemployment benefits because they would not be necessary.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> some Friday night humor


Started my day off with a smile, Patty, thanks.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Sounds like good clean - er, dirty - fun.


Cleaner than chemicals, at least...

http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/01/11/us-usa-westvirginia-spill-idUSBREA0902T20140111?feedType=RSS


----------



## Lkholcomb (Aug 25, 2013)

Janet Cooke said:


> Cleaner than chemicals, at least...
> 
> http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/01/11/us-usa-westvirginia-spill-idUSBREA0902T20140111?feedType=RSS


"By Friday evening, 737 people had called the West Virginia Poison Center to report concerns or symptoms related to the spill, water company spokeswoman Elizabeth Scharman said.

Symptoms included nausea, vomiting, dizziness, diarrhea, rashes and reddened skin * "varying from very mild to much more bothersome", * said.

The center knew of 70 people who had been seen by an emergency room doctor, though only a handful had been admitted to hospitals, she said."

"much more bothersome", well that's an understatement if I ever heard one. I gues those is the hospital can be happy it was ONLY bothersome and not dangerous, harmful, or more severe. :roll:


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Lkholcomb said:


> "By Friday evening, 737 people had called the West Virginia Poison Center to report concerns or symptoms related to the spill, water company spokeswoman Elizabeth Scharman said.
> 
> Symptoms included nausea, vomiting, dizziness, diarrhea, rashes and reddened skin * "varying from very mild to much more bothersome", * said.
> 
> ...


Wouldn't want to offend those companies that we, the taxpayers, subsidized in order to allow them to endanger people. :hunf:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> No true. BUT Obama has taxed the job creators to the breaking point and they can't afford to create new jobs. Obama and his administration have added an overwhelming amount of new regulations that harm small business. So by his actions he has prevented job growth.
> 
> There are 1.5 million less jobs than when he took office. Less people are in the workforce, an all time low since the last low by Jimmy Carter. The jobless rate is down because it does not count the people not looking for jobs. The 18 - 29 year olds have an all time high misery index and Obama is losing their support.
> 
> More people are on food stamps and are in poverty than when he took office. He has had over five years to fix the economy, and he has failed. No more blaming Bush, he owns this economy. His policies have caused it. And just to remind you, if his economy was so robust, he would not be begging for more unemployment benefits because they would not be necessary.


When will you ever learn??? The "job creators" right now are sitting back on their yachts enjoying life, counting their money, and hiding it in off-shore accounts. Regulations are for the protection of our society.
And, by the way it's "fewer jobs," not "less jobs."
Read what your pope has to say about the "job creators."


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

alcameron said:


> When will you ever learn??? The "job creators" right now are sitting back on their yachts enjoying life, counting their money, and hiding it in off-shore accounts. Regulations are for the protection of our society.
> And, by the way it's "fewer jobs," not "less jobs."
> Read what your pope has to say about the "job creators."


People who make money typically take more financial risks and work harder than people with no money. They deserve their yachts. More power to them. They deserve their toys. They WORKED for them. They took RISKS. They do not work just 9 to 5. They put in 3 times that number of hours.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> People who make money typically take more financial risks and work harder than people with no money. They deserve their yachts. More power to them. They deserve their toys. They WORKED for them. They took RISKS. They do not work just 9 to 5. They put in 3 times that number of hours.


Boy, you sure believe a load of BS! There are plenty of people with $$$$ who don't work at all. 
They ought to be able to afford to pay more in taxes, too. 
There's just one reason for a response like this: you must be one of them.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Boy, you sure believe a load of BS! There are plenty of people with $$$$ who don't work at all.
> They ought to be able to afford to pay more in taxes, too.
> There's just one reason for a response like this: you must be one of them.


They don't work because they don't need to work. I have worked all my life.

And you must be on the dole from the government.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> They don't work because they don't need to work. I have worked all my life.
> 
> And you must be on the dole from the government.


I guess I must be. We get social security.
And I'm finished trying to make the blind see.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> People who make money typically take more financial risks and work harder than people with no money. They deserve their yachts. More power to them. They deserve their toys. They WORKED for them. They took RISKS. They do not work just 9 to 5. They put in 3 times that number of hours.


Ridiculous. 85% of American men and 66% of American women work more than forty hours a week (20somethingfinance)--it takes that much just to keep food on the table and a roof over one's head these days.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

alcameron said:


> When will you ever learn??? The "job creators" right now are sitting back on their yachts enjoying life, counting their money, and hiding it in off-shore accounts. Regulations are for the protection of our society.
> And, by the way it's "fewer jobs," not "less jobs."
> Read what your pope has to say about the "job creators."


This is something that really concerns me. It used to be that if the stock market was doing well, unemployment rates were very low. Now those who are profiting from the stock market and were the "job creators", too, don't seem to be investing in their own businesses and thus creating the jobs that pump money back into the economy and also generate profits for stock market investors in a way that benefits both those who do and those who do not invest in the stock market.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> This is something that really concerns me. It used to be that if the stock market was doing well, unemployment rates were very low. Now those who are profiting from the stock market and were the "job creators", too, don't seem to be investing in their own businesses and thus creating the jobs that pump money back into the economy and also generate profits for stock market investors in a way that benefits both those who do and those who do not invest in the stock market.


That is because of what our government is doing to prevent this kind of thing. The business owners are too worried about the economy to reinvest. This is what the conservatives have been saying all along. Obamacare is causing businesses to pull back.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> I've always taken everything that happens here with a huge grain of salt--given the anonymity and impersonal nature of the Internet it's easy for all of us, liberals and conservatives alike, to present something less than our best selves to others.
> 
> But I've realized that KPG is the big exception to this. It doesn't matter if she's a second Mother Teresa out in the "real" world--that can't balance out the way she behaves on this site. Over the weeks and months I've truly come to despise her--there's simply no other way to put it.


I'd have thought very ill of your comment -- despite how nasty I've consistently found her -- until just the other day. I'm not happy to say that, but neither am I going to lie or stay silent on the matter. IOW: you are not alone.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> Interesting that KPG seems to be so blind to substance. But then again, that's typical of RWNJs.


It''s the I've-got-fingers-in-my-ears-"la-la-la" syndrome.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> No true. BUT Obama has taxed the job creators to the breaking point and they can't afford to create new jobs. Obama and his administration have added an overwhelming amount of new regulations that harm small business. So by his actions he has prevented job growth.


They sure have you conned, don't they? This is pure rightwing mythology. But it's entertaining and allows you to hate on Obama, doesn't it?

Didja ever stop to think about what Congress's role in job creation might be? Or are they too powerless to do anything to help create jobs?

They certainly haven't been powerless in thwarting the creation of jobs, that's for sure. Nor have they offered up a single, solitary job creation bill -- or even idea beyond the thoroughly debunked notion of cutting yet more taxes.

IF TAX CUTS CREATED JOBS (yes, I'm yelling - in the futile hope you'll be able to hear me), WE'D NEVER HAVE HAD THIS RECESSION THANKS TO BUSH'S TAX CUTS. Instead, we'd have been rolling in jobs.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Boy, you sure believe a load of BS! There are plenty of people with $$$$ who don't work at all.
> They ought to be able to afford to pay more in taxes, too.
> There's just one reason for a response like this: you must be one of them.


She made sure to say "financial" risks. Some of us believe that financial risks pale by comparison with the risk of going to the job that doesn't pay a living wage and facing the business end of a gun just for doing a job. 
Many of us think that the financial risk is small compared to the risk workers in warehouses take for putting their lives on the line every day with all that heavy equipment racing around on the floor. 
Most of us believe that if a person was lucky enough to inherit a multi-national business, or even many shares in a multi-million dollar enterprise there is a moral obligation to invest at least as much in the safety of workers and the community as an owner invests in homes and the advantages that that inheritance brings.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> She made sure to say "financial" risks. Some of us believe that financial risks pale by comparison with the risk of going to the job that doesn't pay a living wage and facing the business end of a gun just for doing a job.
> Many of us think that the financial risk is small compared to the risk workers in warehouses take for putting their lives on the line every day with all that heavy equipment racing around on the floor.
> Most of us believe that if a person was lucky enough to inherit a multi-national business, or even many shares in a multi-million dollar enterprise there is a moral obligation to invest at least as much in the safety of workers and the community as an owner invests in homes and the advantages that that inheritance brings.


Everyone has a choice in how they lead their lives and the jobs they choose. Why do you think that everyone with money has inherited it? I know people who have a fortune and they made it themselves without help. They took financial risks. They used their brains not their brawn.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Everyone has a choice in how they lead their lives and the jobs they choose. Why do you think that everyone with money has inherited it? I know people who have a fortune and they made it themselves without help. They took financial risks. They used their brains not their brawn.


Do you see that word "everyone" somewhere? 
EVERYONE does NOT have the choice of how to live life and of the jobs they choose. 
One thing we know for sure, you did not get any financial security you may have by using your brain and not brawn.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> Cleaner than chemicals, at least...
> 
> http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/01/11/us-usa-westvirginia-spill-idUSBREA0902T20140111?feedType=RSS


That is a truly horrible, frightening thing. Everywhere I turn, it seems, and just about every single day I'm seeing terrible reports of yet another way we've befouled the planet, most of it due to the extractive industries. Not just in small ways, either, but very large areas geographically and/or with very large or enduring damage and danger. I feel sometimes as if I woke up in some dystopian novel and everywhere I look is devastation and ruin.

I thought that article painted a pretty rosy picture of the problem. What I heard was that you couldn't even safely wash your clothes in that water, let alone wash yourself, and that the ill effects could include "relenteless vomiting." AND that they had no idea how long the water would be unusuable, but that it was potentially a longterm problem.

And the name of the company involved? FREEDOM Industries, of course.

So let's all hear it for all our good ole American Freedoms -- including the freedom to die or have our health ruined by industries who should have far fewer regulations than they have now. And by all means let's do what we can to get rid of all those useless, job-kllling regulations.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Knitry said:


> That is a truly horrible, frightening thing. Everywhere I turn, it seems, and just about every single day I'm seeing terrible reports of yet another way we've befouled the planet, most of it due to the extractive industries. Not just in small ways, either, but very large areas geographically and/or with very large or enduring damage and danger. I feel sometimes as if I woke up in some dystopian novel and everywhere I look is devastation and ruin.
> 
> I thought that article painted a pretty rosy picture of the problem. What I heard was that you couldn't even safely wash your clothes in that water, let alone wash yourself, and that the ill effects could include "relenteless vomiting." AND that they had no idea how long the water would be unusuable, but that it was potentially a longterm problem.
> 
> ...


You know that liberal news media, Knitry, ALWAYS attacking big business; except when the business deserves it, of course. 
This is what people like LukeLucy don't appreciate when we try to bring these things to her attention. 
When I say community safety, (and you understand this)I mean the entire community. Now I will use the word she tried to reference earlier, EVERYONE who lives in the area is exposed to the risks for the profiteers to be able to fill their pockets. 
I suppose they all should have known half a century ago about this and CHOSEN to evacuate the area and make their lives elsewhere. 
Again, those possessing the callous attitude of the right simply dismiss the lives of those who are believed to be on this earth to create wealth for those too busy to take care of themselves.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

A little dose of fact and reality to try to offset the rampant self-serving, greed-fed mythology so favored by conservatives:



> *THE TRUTH ABOUT TAXES: History Suggests High Tax Rates On Rich People Do Not Hurt The Economy*
> 
> Today's government spending levels are indeed too high, at least relative to the average level of tax revenue the government has generated over the past 60 years. Unless Americans are willing to radically increase the amount of taxes they pay relative to GDP, government spending must eventually be cut.
> 
> ...


And this seems the perfect place for one of my favorite quotes (again):

*The modern conservative is engaged in one of man's oldest exercises in moral philosophy; that is, the search for a superior moral justification for selfishness.* - John Kenneth Galbraith


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> When will you ever learn??? The "job creators" right now are sitting back on their yachts enjoying life, counting their money, and hiding it in off-shore accounts. Regulations are for the protection of our society.
> And, by the way it's "fewer jobs," not "less jobs."
> Read what your pope has to say about the "job creators."


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

I would say she'll never learn because she won't read messages that disagree with her.


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> No true. BUT Obama has taxed the job creators to the breaking point and they can't afford to create new jobs. Obama and his administration have added an overwhelming amount of new regulations that harm small business. So by his actions he has prevented job growth.
> 
> There are 1.5 million less jobs than when he took office. Less people are in the workforce, an all time low since the last low by Jimmy Carter. The jobless rate is down because it does not count the people not looking for jobs. The 18 - 29 year olds have an all time high misery index and Obama is losing their support.
> 
> More people are on food stamps and are in poverty than when he took office. He has had over five years to fix the economy, and he has failed. No more blaming Bush, he owns this economy. His policies have caused it. And just to remind you, if his economy was so robust, he would not be begging for more unemployment benefits because they would not be necessary.


And how is any of this different since the first president was elected 225 yrs ago? It isn't. The only difference, is that each president had it's own set of problems. You choose to pick on President Obama because he is a Democrat, and from what I've learned from reading your posts, quite possibally because he's African American. If he were a Republican & white, you would be defending these same decisions to the death.

I suggest you GET OVER IT!


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> I would say she'll never learn because she won't read messages that disagree with her.


It's not that tin foil cap with the titanium trim?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> You know that liberal news media, Knitry, ALWAYS attacking big business; except when the business deserves it, of course.
> This is what people like LukeLucy don't appreciate when we try to bring these things to her attention.
> When I say community safety, (and you understand this)I mean the entire community. Now I will use the word she tried to reference earlier, EVERYONE who lives in the area is exposed to the risks for the profiteers to be able to fill their pockets.
> I suppose they all should have known half a century ago about this and CHOSEN to evacuate the area and make their lives elsewhere.
> Again, those possessing the callous attitude of the right simply dismiss the lives of those who are believed to be on this earth to create wealth for those too busy to take care of themselves.


The situation is West Virginia leaves me flabbergasted--perhaps I'm naive, but shouldn't the company responsible for the spill be required to pay for all the bottled water and porta-potties folks are going to need to survive the next few days and weeks?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> People who make money typically take more financial risks and work harder than people with no money. They deserve their yachts. More power to them. They deserve their toys. They WORKED for them. They took RISKS. They do not work just 9 to 5. They put in 3 times that number of hours.


So do people who work 3 jobs just to put food on the table. At minimum wage. I, too, believe that people who take risks should be paid well, but if they prosper at the expense of the people who do the physical labor, they need to give some of it back. That's how nations work: we're in it together. Otherwise, we live under the law of the jungle, where the biggest and most ferocious get to eat the smaller ones.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

If you want to know what happened to the U.S. Economy over the years -- especially jobs, the minimum wage, and so forth, here's a clue, a big one.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> People who make money typically take more financial risks and work harder than people with no money. They deserve their yachts. More power to them. They deserve their toys. They WORKED for them. They took RISKS. They do not work just 9 to 5. They put in 3 times that number of hours.


You say they deserve their yachts. Fine--but you've earned the honor of swabbing off all those poop decks.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> That is because of what our government is doing to prevent this kind of thing. The business owners are too worried about the economy to reinvest. This is what the conservatives have been saying all along. Obamacare is causing businesses to pull back.


Obamacare caused this? Come on. We've been in an economic hole since before Obama was elected, let alone had his healthcare plan put into place. What respectable economist says what you said? Have you read it anywhere outside the usual right-wing blogs?


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> People who make money typically take more financial risks and work harder than people with no money. They deserve their yachts. More power to them. They deserve their toys. They WORKED for them. They took RISKS. They do not work just 9 to 5. They put in 3 times that number of hours.


You must be refering to the CEO's of large comanies. Because both you and I know the average american, who does the real work, doesn't live that way. The CEO's are the blood suckers of the world.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> She made sure to say "financial" risks. Some of us believe that financial risks pale by comparison with the risk of going to the job that doesn't pay a living wage and facing the business end of a gun just for doing a job.
> Many of us think that the financial risk is small compared to the risk workers in warehouses take for putting their lives on the line every day with all that heavy equipment racing around on the floor.
> Most of us believe that if a person was lucky enough to inherit a multi-national business, or even many shares in a multi-million dollar enterprise there is a moral obligation to invest at least as much in the safety of workers and the community as an owner invests in homes and the advantages that that inheritance brings.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Nussa said:


> And how is any of this different since the first president was elected 225 yrs ago? It isn't. The only difference, is that each president had it's own set of problems. You choose to pick on President Obama because he is a Democrat, and from what I've learned from reading your posts, quite possibally because he's African American. If he were a Republican & white, you would be defending these same decisions to the death.
> 
> I suggest you GET OVER IT!


I would suggest stop accusing me of being a racist. Being against Obama because of his Democratic views, true. Hey felt the same way about Clinton. But because he is black, no way. You must be so desperate to find fault with people that you grasp at straws.


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> They don't work because they don't need to work. I have worked all my life.
> 
> And you must be on the dole from the government.


Why is it that everyone who disagrees with you is either a looser, or on the dole from the government?

You need to learn how, discussing a subject, works. You tell what you believe, we read it, then tell you what we believe. And so on & so on. It doesn't have to be a constant attack from you when we don't agree. That's how adults work out their differences. It really isn't that difficult. Most people are able to do that in a civil manner. Try it, it works....Really!


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Obamacare caused this? Come on. We've been in an economic hole since before Obama was elected, let alone had his healthcare plan put into place. What respectable economist says what you said? Have you read it anywhere outside the usual right-wing blogs?


Anyway, I won't be doing anything with the compost (speaking of decomposing organic matter) today, it is much too wet out. 
Isn't it wonderful that the woman from St. Louis ( I think) will be able to have her brain surgery in exactly the hospital she wants. 
Of course, she is whining about having to pay more for her health care insurance in order to go to EXACTLY the hospital she wants. Maybe that is just a symptom of having a brain tumor and she will figure out that it maybe worth $600. year to be alive. 
People are so funny, aren't they? 
People who are retired on an amount under $400K a year sympathizing with people who spend that much for a first mate for their yacht. Why do they think they have something in common with those people?


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I would suggest stop accusing me of being a racist. Being against Obama because of his Democratic views, true. Hey felt the same way about Clinton. But because he is black, no way. You must be so desperate to find fault with people that you grasp at straws.


Well, unfortunatly for you..... your anti Obama track record preceeds you. So you've left me with no other option but to process all that information and come to that conclusion..... That It is, what it is....don't blame me.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

alcameron said:


> When will you ever learn??? The "job creators" right now are sitting back on their yachts enjoying life, counting their money, and hiding it in off-shore accounts. Regulations are for the protection of our society.
> And, by the way it's "fewer jobs," not "less jobs."
> Read what your pope has to say about the "job creators."


Oh by the way when referring to the Pope, his name is capitalized. So stop being so desperate that you find fault with minor things until your side of the sidewalk is clean


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Everyone has a choice in how they lead their lives and the jobs they choose. Why do you think that everyone with money has inherited it? I know people who have a fortune and they made it themselves without help. They took financial risks. They used their brains not their brawn.


Most people who use their brains and take financial risks are making money by getting it away from other people. That's how the stock market works: it adds *nothing* to the economy but is just a way of taking money from one person's pockets and stuffing it into another's.

If the people you speak of created new systems, new types of businesses, new cures or inventions, they deserve a good return, and at the same time they would be creating jobs and sharing their wealth. But people who get rich by investing other people's money, no matter how many hours a week they work, are thieves, no more, no less. If you haven't seen _Wall Street_, today might be a good day to get it off Netflix.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> You know that liberal news media, Knitry, ALWAYS attacking big business; except when the business deserves it, of course.
> This is what people like LukeLucy don't appreciate when we try to bring these things to her attention.
> When I say community safety, (and you understand this)I mean the entire community. Now I will use the word she tried to reference earlier, EVERYONE who lives in the area is exposed to the risks for the profiteers to be able to fill their pockets.
> I suppose they all should have known half a century ago about this and CHOSEN to evacuate the area and make their lives elsewhere.
> Again, those possessing the callous attitude of the right simply dismiss the lives of those who are believed to be on this earth to create wealth for those too busy to take care of themselves.


How well you put it.

With one error: rich people in the community can afford to do their laundry with bottled water; their laundresses can't.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

OMG, it's worse than I thought, that West Virginia spill:



> This morning's "little emergency" in Charleston affecting most of 480,000 residents of 9 counties, has just turned into a huge emergency. Coal cleaning chemicals leaked into the city's water supply. As of early today, they said not to drink it. Currently, the instructions are don't drink, cook, bathe, wash clothes, wash utensils/belongings, boil it, use it in medical equipment, etc., etc., etc. All restaurants and similar food service businesses have been told to close. No laundries. No hair care businesses. (Not that this is a real problem for quite a while.) Hospitals, nursing homes, etc. are in bad shape for all kinds of needs. Hotels and other businesses are fighting to cope, as using the water is dangerous but they have to at least let people flush toilets (but not wash their hands afterward). They don't know when it will be safe to use the water again. Most news outlets are kind of making light of it, assuming that all will be back to normal in a day or so. Well, not necessarily.
> 
> We've heard it said that all it would take to put a city back to the stone age is to shut off the lights long enough. This water crisis has the potential to be as bad or worse, assuming it lasts for any length of time. Though FEMA is on the way with emergency water (groceries experienced a run on their water earlier, and there isn't any to be found), that's not going to be sufficient for bathing and other routine uses, and it certainly won't take care of all the people who can't get to those stations or don't know what to do. It won't take care of all the animals who will drink the water. The effects could be staggering, between illness, panic, economic loss, poisoned animals (including food animals), and population drain as those with the means decide that there may be safer places to live than a city with a chemical plant right on the main water supply.
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/nation/nationnow/la-na-nn-west-virginia-water-chemical-spill-20140110,0,6847695.story


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> It's not that tin foil cap with the titanium trim?


HAHAHHAA

And now allow me to say that I'm delighted to be able to pronounce your name. I never knew how to say "Jelun."


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> This is something that really concerns me. It used to be that if the stock market was doing well, unemployment rates were very low. Now those who are profiting from the stock market and were the "job creators", too, don't seem to be investing in their own businesses and thus creating the jobs that pump money back into the economy and also generate profits for stock market investors in a way that benefits both those who do and those who do not invest in the stock market.


Do you suppose they have taken all thier jobs and money overseas? Then they sell the product back to the US at a hugly inflated price?.......Hummm...maybe that's the NEW American way. :thumbdown:


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> How well you put it.
> 
> With one error: rich people in the community can afford to do their laundry with bottled water; their laundresses can't.


Darn, you caught me being elitist again!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> The situation is West Virginia leaves me flabbergasted--perhaps I'm naive, but shouldn't the company responsible for the spill be required to pay for all the bottled water and porta-potties folks are going to need to survive the next few days and weeks?


Not to mention what the mining companies have done by shearing off the tops of mountains and dumping the debris into the rivers that supply clean water. All those regulations businesses have to follow don't seem to affect them; why do they affect LTL?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> HAHAHHAA
> 
> And now allow me to say that I'm delighted to be able to pronounce your name. I never knew how to say "Jelun."


It really looks wierd to me to see "Janet Cooke" off to the side. 
Jelun has been my online personna for so long; you saw what was said, though, my goose was Cooke'd. I don't appreciate either lamb or goose. Oh well.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Knitry said:


> OMG, it's worse than I thought, that West Virginia spill:


WTH, those people in WV just can't catch a break. 
Who was it that went back there and recorded all the old folk music? That was WV, right? 
Ah, another quest!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I would suggest stop accusing me of being a racist. Being against Obama because of his Democratic views, true. Hey felt the same way about Clinton. But because he is black, no way. You must be so desperate to find fault with people that you grasp at straws.


I would accept that. At any rate, I would like to believe you, if you had ever said anything negative about the Confederate flag being waved in his face or the Facebook pages that call for lynching him. But you don't even see those; you cover your eyes and shout loudly so the sounds don't get to you.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Nussa said:


> Why is it that everyone who disagrees with you is either a looser, or on the dole from the government?
> 
> You need to learn how, discussing a subject works. You tell what you believe, we read it, then tell you what we believe. And so on & so on. It doesn't have to be a constant attack from you when we don't agree. That's how adults work out their differences. It really isn't that difficult. Most people are able to do that in a civil manner. Try it, it works....Really!


There you go again, Nussa, expecting miracles.

This is the one who says KPG is a great person. You know, like Mother Teresa.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> It really looks wierd to me to see "Janet Cooke" off to the side.
> Jelun has been my online personna for so long; you saw what was said, though, my goose was Cooke'd. I don't appreciate either lamb or goose. Oh well.


Actually, I saw the name 'Janet' pop up in one of KPG's posts and made the connection but missed the Cooke reference at the time. Oh well, I've always been very fond of the name 'Janet'--Katie, too.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> Anyway, I won't be doing anything with the compost (speaking of decomposing organic matter) today, it is much too wet out.
> Isn't it wonderful that the woman from St. Louis ( I think) will be able to have her brain surgery in exactly the hospital she wants.
> Of course, she is whining about having to pay more for her health care insurance in order to go to EXACTLY the hospital she wants. Maybe that is just a symptom of having a brain tumor and she will figure out that it maybe worth $600. year to be alive.
> People are so funny, aren't they?
> People who are retired on an amount under $400K a year sympathizing with people who spend that much for a first mate for their yacht. Why do they think they have something in common with those people?


I once noticed that salespeople in expensive stores often behave like their regular customers and are less polite to people who "don't belong there." Still, they have to take the subway back home to Lefrak City, like normal people.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I would accept that. At any rate, I would like to believe you, if you had ever said anything negative about the Confederate flag being waved in his face or the Facebook pages that call for lynching him. But you don't even see those; you cover your eyes and shout loudly so the sounds don't get to you.


Or had even found one thing, in the past five years, to say about the man that was positive? 
Even something as innocuous as that man surely can make nice looking babies. , or it is nice to see him look so proud and lovingly at his wife... but, there is nothing in the plus column. 
I didn't agree with much that any of our past presidents did either, but, there was always been something to say that was a plus about their behavior. 
Ronald Reagan was an adoring husband. 
George HW Bush had the courage to raise taxes because it was the right thing to do even though he knew it would make him a one term president. 
Something nice.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Oh by the way when referring to the Pope, his name is capitalized. So stop being so desperate that you find fault with minor things until your side of the sidewalk is clean


His name is "Pope"? No wonder he got the job (I, for one, am glad he did).

Seriously, Nussa referred to him as "your pope." Since he's not hers, she can refer to him however she wants. Do you always capitalize "the President"? Even I don't, and I admit he's my president.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitry said:


> OMG, it's worse than I thought, that West Virginia spill:


Too many regulations? OMG is right!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Oh by the way when referring to the Pope, his name is capitalized. So stop being so desperate that you find fault with minor things until your side of the sidewalk is clean


I may use the noun "pope" without capitalizing whenever I please. When I write "Pope Francis" I will capitalize.
Whatever . . . 
So, have you read what has to say about inequality? He doesn't exactly support your views, does he? He must be wrong!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> It really looks wierd to me to see "Janet Cooke" off to the side.
> Jelun has been my online personna for so long; you saw what was said, though, my goose was Cooke'd. I don't appreciate either lamb or goose. Oh well.


No, didn't you see, she was about to hit enter in the middle of the word, but accidentally hit '?

Welcome, Empress Janet (a name I particularly like because I know two delightful people named Janet).

On the other hand, when my son was learning to read, he always pronounced Cooke as "cookie."


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I once noticed that salespeople in expensive stores often behave like their regular customers and are less polite to people who "don't belong there." Still, they have to take the subway back home to Lefrak City, like normal people.


Oh yes, that incident that Oprah identified as racism, now I wasn't there so I don't know if it was racism or plain ol' ignorance. 
However, the clerk in that exclusive store probably makes less than I do a year. Yet, she felt able to shut Oprah down even though part of her problem was that she didn't recognize that OW's outfit might have been casual, it still cost more than the clerk made in a month. 
Why do people not form alliances with those they have needs in common with?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> No, didn't you see, she was about to hit enter in the middle of the word, but accidentally hit '?
> 
> Welcome, Empress Janet (a name I particularly like because I know two delightful people named Janet).
> 
> On the other hand, when my son was learning to read, he always pronounced Cooke as "cookie."


Being the girl in the family I rarely had anyone label me "cookie", I am one of the few people I know who has always liked my own name.


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> There you go again, Nussa, expecting miracles.
> 
> This is the one who says KPG is a great person. You know, like Mother Teresa.


I know Poor Purl........  But there's a part of me that is an optomist. Maybe I do believe in miracles.....But I do believe in one thing, and I'm counting on it......Karma's a B_ _ _ h.....and they have so much Karma comeing to them, that when it hits, it'll be like a nuclear bomb has gone off. I believe everyone eventually gets what's coming to them, if not here, (there) whereever that is. So I'm just biding my time.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Hot off the press:

JANUARY 11, 2014
*CHRISTIE UNAWARE HE WAS THE GOVERNOR*
POSTED BY ANDY BOROWITZ

TRENTON (The Borowitz Report)At a hastily called press conference today, Chris Christie revealed that he only became aware that he was the governor of New Jersey in the past seventy-two hours.

Unbeknownst to me, some people I thought I could trust were secretly working to elect me governor of this state, a visibly stunned Christie told reporters. I have acted swiftly and fired them all.

While asserting that he had terminated all of the people who were involved in the scheme to elect him, he said that, if he finds additional conspirators, I will deal with them accordingly.

Christie struggled to explain how he remained in the dark about being governor, a position he has held since 2010: I guess Im just not much of a detail person. People think Im a micromanager. Im not. If a bunch of people are going behind my back and plotting to make me the governor, thats not the kind of thing I pick up on.

Reflecting on his reaction to the news that he is the governor of New Jersey, Christie said he felt angry, embarrassed, and humiliated, but mainly just sad.

Its sad that this was allowed to happen, he said. Its a sad situation for me and for New Jersey.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> His name is "Pope"? No wonder he got the job (I, for one, am glad he did).
> 
> Seriously, Nussa referred to him as "your pope." Since he's not hers, she can refer to him however she wants. Do you always capitalize "the President"? Even I don't, and I admit he's my president.


Right, even I know it is propor nouns that are capped.

Pope John Paul...


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> Oh yes, that incident that Oprah identified as racism, now I wasn't there so I don't know if it was racism or plain ol' ignorance.
> However, the clerk in that exclusive store probably makes less than I do a year. Yet, she felt able to shut Oprah down even though part of her problem was that she didn't recognize that OW's outfit might have been casual, it still cost more than the clerk made in a month.
> Why do people not form alliances with those they have needs in common with?


 They probably hate themselves, so why should they hang with people who are like themselves?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Hot off the press:
> 
> JANUARY 11, 2014
> *CHRISTIE UNAWARE HE WAS THE GOVERNOR*
> ...


I HAD to snort at "It's a sad situation for me and for New Jersey.".


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

I just remembered this, from as long ago as Thursday. Yup, looked out for 'we the people.' Time for the wiggle.



knitpresentgifts said:


> Yeah! Glory Hallelujah!
> 
> There is a Republican politician who proved yet again he can LEAD!
> 
> ...


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Nussa said:


> I know Poor Purl........  But there's a part of me that is an optomist. Maybe I do believe in miracles.....But I do believe in one thing, and I'm counting on it......Karma's a B_ _ _ h.....and they have so much Karma comeing to them, that when it hits, it'll be like a nuclear bomb has gone off. I believe everyone eventually gets what's coming to them, if not here, (there) whereever that is. So I'm just biding my time.


It could be interesting to watch for it.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> They probably hate themselves, so why should they hang with people who are like themselves?


Speaking of people who hate just about everyone equally, I tried to look up that post that I believe I remember as having

capital C "Cooke'd"?

There appears to be a large segment of posts missing from my archives and from LTL's. Funny, huh?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Another national horror that we just can't seem to get a handle on...

http://mediamatters.org/blog/2014/01/08/nra-news-fights-for-the-right-to-leave-unsecure/197479

NRA News Fights For The Right To Leave Unsecured Guns Around Children
Blog  January 8, 2014 10:49 AM EST  TIMOTHY JOHNSON

254

NRA News host Cam Edwards attacked laws to prevent children from accessing guns by positing that there should be no criminal penalty even when an admittedly careless adult allows a child access to a gun that the child then uses to kill themselves.

On the January 6 edition of NRA News program Cam & Company, Edwards attacked Moms Demand Action for Gun Sense in America founder Shannon Watts for advocating for state laws that create a criminal penalty for adults that negligently allow children access to firearms. In an interview with USA Today, Watts cited the fact that only 15 states have child access prevention laws and contended, "This idea that a shooting that involves a toddler is accidental is asinine. If I was drinking and driving and hit my son, I would immediately go to jail. But if I left my firearm on the top of the refrigerator and he found it and shot himself, everyone says, what a horrible accident."

Edwards responded to Watts' USA Today interview by suggesting that if "you are careless with a firearm and one of your own children accidentally kills themself" that the "horror" of the incident alone would be sufficient punishment for the adult. But in arguing against laws that criminalize negligently allowing children to access guns, Edwards ignores that research has shown that these laws are associated with a reduction in gun deaths among children resulting from accidents and suicide.

Mocking Watts' comparison between a child access prevention law and a law that criminalizes killing someone while drunk driving, Edwards said, "We don't have a negligent storage law for alcohol," and, "We don't have a negligent storage law for automobiles, and so I'm not quite sure what she is talking about." But state criminal laws governing the storage of dangerous items are hardly uncommon. For example, Michigan has a number of criminal laws concerning the improper storage of hazardous materials with increased penalties for conduct that endangers the public.

Edwards also attempted to distract from an epidemic of fatal gun accidents involving young children by highlighting unintentional deaths caused in children by suffocation and other methods. Even so, according to the Centers for Disease Control unintentional shootings remain a top ten cause of accidental death for children ages 1-4 and 10-14. (Firearm homicides are the top violence-related cause of death for children 5-9 and a top five violence-related cause of death for children of all ages.)

While NRA lobbying has prevented the CDC from studying gun violence for years, in 1997 the CDC found that children in the United States were nine times more likely to die in gun accidents compared to other high-income nations.

The topic of accidental fatal shootings involving young children became national news in April 2013 following a tragedy where a 5-year-old boy unintentionally shot his 2-year-old sister with a rifle designed to be used by young children. Edwards responded to controversy over that shooting by attacking the media for covering the incident. In what he termed a "campaign of shame," Edwards claimed that the "mass media" sought to "hold themselves up as our betters" and "wanted to make a point that this is what happens in Bumpkinville" by reporting on the shooting.

According to a December 10, 2013 report from Mother Jones, at least 84 children aged 12 or younger have died in gun accidents since the December 14, 2012 mass shooting in Newtown, Connecticut. In just 9 instances a parent or guardian was convicted of a crime for allowing a child access to a gun.

From the January 6 edition of Cam & Company:


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> Speaking of people who hate just about everyone equally, I tried to look up that post that I believe I remember as having
> 
> capital C "Cooke'd"?
> 
> There appears to be a large segment of posts missing from my archives and from LTL's. Funny, huh?


I believe something like that has happened before. But it's been a while ago. So I guess if someone feels the need to delete what they've posted, there must have been a mistake.....or 1,000 in them. Or possibly far to many truths in your posts.
That speaks volumes doesn't it :?: :?: :?: :?:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> Speaking of people who hate just about everyone equally, I tried to look up that post that I believe I remember as having
> 
> capital C "Cooke'd"?
> 
> There appears to be a large segment of posts missing from my archives and from LTL's. Funny, huh?


You're right. It's gone. I wonder how that happened.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> Another national horror that we just can't seem to get a handle on...
> 
> http://mediamatters.org/blog/2014/01/08/nra-news-fights-for-the-right-to-leave-unsecure/197479
> 
> ...


They've crossed the line from semi-sanity to total insanity:


> NRA News host Cam Edwards attacked laws to prevent children from accessing guns by positing that there should be no criminal penalty even when an admittedly careless adult allows a child access to a gun that the child then uses to kill themselves.


They believe the media shouldn't even cover accidental shooting homicides. I don't understand why there haven't been thousands of wrongful death suits brought against the NRA. This is no longer a matter of limiting gun ownership; they don't even want limits on what you can do with guns.

Well, I could tell them what to do with theirs.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> You're right. It's gone. I wonder how that happened.


Dunno, but I didn't do it (don't think we can) and I didn't request it.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> That is because of what our government is doing to prevent this kind of thing. The business owners are too worried about the economy to reinvest. This is what the conservatives have been saying all along. Obamacare is causing businesses to pull back.


What you're describing is the same thing that occurred in the Great Depression. It's one way of looking at the economy. The down side of this approach is that it causes economic stagnation. Another way of looking at the economy is one where business owners invest in the future by daring to create jobs today. Both ways of looking at the economy include risks to business.

The question is which risk is the most dangerous for business. You *may* believe the ACA poses more danger to business, but you *might* be wrong. I *may* believe lack of investment in the current economy poses more danger, but I *might* wrong.

You and I will probably never agree about how to end economic stagnation and create jobs. It's pretty difficult to battle over theories. If we were arguing about realities, it might be worth it to have a discussion. I happen to believe the *PATRIOTIC* thing for the business sector to do is get out there and create jobs. What do you believe? For that matter, what does anyone reading this believe?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Janet Cooke said:


> I made no accusation I stated fact. That gutless liar tried to pretend that her use of my name was a typo. It was not.
> 
> I did not say that I was intimidated, I said that it was unladylike to attempt to intimidate a person.
> My statement stands you are either unable to read properly OR you are too whacked out to interpret what you see.
> I leave it to you to figure out.


You state that it is "unladylike to attempt to intimidate a person", then why do you constantly do it? One can conclude that you are no lady.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> They believe the media shouldn't even cover accidental shooting homicides. I don't understand why there haven't been thousands of wrongful death suits brought against the NRA. This is no longer a matter of limiting gun ownership; they don't even want limits on what you can do with guns.
> 
> Well, I could tell them what to do with theirs.


I agree with you, they are spending millions to influence these asses in elective office, somehow they must be accountable to the people who lose a child simply because that child has gone to school. 
While, I understand, and have said, when parents have done stupid things that they have suffered enough, I am not sure that with all of the publicity there has been that gun deaths should count in that number. 
A harried parent who ordinarily doesn't drop a child at day care forgets and leaves the child in the car? That's one thing. 
To lose a LOADED gun and not find it before your little one does? WTHeck.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> What are you talking about? LTL said cook goose or what ever, then KGP said nickname, then roasted by LTL all I was posting was roasting is in the oven cook is better. Like cooking on the stove. With all the name calling on here I thought it was funny. Cooked goose get it?????


Yarnie, it all boils down to her lack of comprehension. It was about having fun with words, but in Jelun's paranoia, she naturally blew it all out of proportion and made an a$$ of herself. I'm going to say that KPG and LTL could care less what Jelun's real name is. Jelun's paranoia and issues with her own self importance have caused her to change her user name to her real name. No one made her do it as she implies.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> You state that it is "unladylike to attempt to intimidate a person", then why do you constantly do it? One can conclude that you are no lady.


I have never claimed to be a lady, I don't even want to be associated with ladies. 
Look up Mother Jones for the reason if you are interested.

Keywords: mother jones, parasites


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> What you're describing is the same thing that occurred in the Great Depression. It's one way of looking at the economy. The down side of this approach is that it causes economic stagnation. Another way of looking at the economy is one where business owners invest in the future by daring to create jobs today. Both ways of looking at the economy include risks to business.
> 
> The question is which risk is the most dangerous for business. You *may* believe the ACA poses more danger to business, but you *might* be wrong. I *may* believe lack of investment in the current economy poses more danger, but I *might* wrong.
> 
> You and I will probably never agree about how to end economic stagnation and create jobs. It's pretty difficult to battle over theories. If we were arguing about realities, it might be worth it to have a discussion. I happen to believe the *PATRIOTIC* thing for the business sector to do is get out there and create jobs. What do you believe? For that matter, what does anyone reading this believe?


I agree with you, Maid. Whatever happened to the 'Made in America' stuff that people--particularly conservatives--used to be so enthusiastic about? Things have really changed over the past ten or fifteen years--now the GOP seems to believe that it's more patriotic to open up sweatshops overseas and employ foreign workers at pennies per hour than provide Americans with jobs.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Yarnie, it all boils down to her lack of comprehension. It was about having fun with words, but in Jelun's paranoia, she naturally blew it all out of proportion and made an a$$ of herself. I'm going to say that KPG and LTL could care less what Jelun's real name is. Jelun's paranoia and issues with her own self importance have caused her to change her user name to her real name. No one made her do it as she implies.


I never claimed that anyone MADE me change my user name. I changed my user name to take my power back. 
It is really sad that you don't have enough capability for introspection or intelligence to be able to relate to that. 
You are the one who claims to have been a teacher, right?
I thank God my children were not your students.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

MaidInBedlam wrote:
What you're describing is the same thing that occurred in the Great Depression. It's one way of looking at the economy. The down side of this approach is that it causes economic stagnation. Another way of looking at the economy is one where business owners invest in the future by daring to create jobs today. Both ways of looking at the economy include risks to business. 

The question is which risk is the most dangerous for business. You may believe the ACA poses more danger to business, but you might be wrong. I may believe lack of investment in the current economy poses more danger, but I might wrong. 

You and I will probably never agree about how to end economic stagnation and create jobs. It's pretty difficult to battle over theories. If we were arguing about realities, it might be worth it to have a discussion. I happen to believe the PATRIOTIC thing for the business sector to do is get out there and create jobs. What do you believe? For that matter, what does anyone reading this believe?


I agree with you, Maid. Whatever happened to the 'Made in America' stuff that people--particularly conservatives--used to be so enthusiastic about? Things have really changed over the past ten or fifteen years--now the GOP seems to believe that it's more patriotic to open up sweatshops overseas and employ foreign workers at pennies per hour than provide Americans with jobs.

susanmos2000

The thing is what risk are we talking about that is different from the folks at the banks who are willing to pay out billions in profits in order to continue to playing these investment scams. 
If the banks can spend all that money to cover their heinies for past actions, why can't businesses risk some of that money while they are able to borrow for nothing and invest in this nation?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Yarnie, it all boils down to her lack of comprehension. It was about having fun with words, but in Jelun's paranoia, she naturally blew it all out of proportion and made an a$$ of herself. I'm going to say that KPG and LTL could care less what Jelun's real name is. Jelun's paranoia and issues with her own self importance have caused her to change her user name to her real name. No one made her do it as she implies.


Keep it up, so low, you just implicated yourself in the childish little conspiracy.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> You state that it is "unladylike to attempt to intimidate a person", then why do you constantly do it? One can conclude that you are no lady.


What has gone on here up to this point is bad enough (people losing their tempers, name-calling, insults), but at least there's been anonymity--trotting out the real names of our political foes is completely unacceptable. I have no doubt you'd be shocked and appalled if someone posted LTL's or KPG's real names for all to see--and I'd be in 100% agreement.


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> You're right. It's gone. I wonder how that happened.


Maybe admin. got tired of looking at their ranting too.... :XD:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Janet Cooke said:


> Thanks, Knitry. Honestly, it is true that most of the sites I go to are making people ID because behavior is so out of control out there.
> These folks just think they are cute. I don't fear them while there are some websites that I have dropped out of rather than give my name.
> I did explain to admin why I wanted the name change. I doubt that the person who runs this site cares about the silliness that goes on around here. Each "side" gets a bit goofy.


Oh man - throw the shovel aside, I need a bulldozer to get through this BS.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Nussa said:


> Maybe admin. got tired of looking at their ranting too.... :XD:


Yes, I am sure that's it. Admin just wanted it off the record...


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> Yes, I am sure that's it. Admin just wanted it off the record...


Hmm...what remarks did Admin remove? I can't imagine anything worse than the conservative comments that remain in the archives.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

damemary said:


> And we're all out here to support Jelun, a great person.


It's quite obvious that you are being played a fool.


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> What you're describing is the same thing that occurred in the Great Depression. It's one way of looking at the economy. The down side of this approach is that it causes economic stagnation. Another way of looking at the economy is one where business owners invest in the future by daring to create jobs today. Both ways of looking at the economy include risks to business.
> 
> The question is which risk is the most dangerous for business. You *may* believe the ACA poses more danger to business, but you *might* be wrong. I *may* believe lack of investment in the current economy poses more danger, but I *might* wrong.
> 
> You and I will probably never agree about how to end economic stagnation and create jobs. It's pretty difficult to battle over theories. If we were arguing about realities, it might be worth it to have a discussion. I happen to believe the *PATRIOTIC* thing for the business sector to do is get out there and create jobs. What do you believe? For that matter, what does anyone reading this believe?


I agree with everything you've had to say. Unfortunatly, right now it's the haves, & the have nots...(not the show) And what the Haves don't realize, is things cannot continue to go on the way they have. The Have nots, can't take it forever. The crevasse between the two will become so great, that there may well be a war between the two. Eventually the Have nots will no longer have ANYTHING, literally, left to loose. It will be fight or starve. That will be the time that the Haves will realize that all that paper money they have is worthless. And the rest of what they have will be forceably taken from them. This type of thing has happened many times in the history of the world and it's inhabitants. 
I personally wold like to avoid that outcome. But I don't see the Haves showing any sign that the problem even exisits. So IMO, that is where the world, and this country stands right now.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

What a terrible situation this is.

A man, already the single parent of a 15 month old, trying to do the right thing by his deceased wife and his child in utero.

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/texas-family-pregnant-brain-dead-woman-sue-article-1.1575444


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> It's quite obvious that you are being played a fool.


No more so than your leaches LTL & KPG are being played the fool by you.

damemary, and the rest of the common sense group at least use logic.....You are just a few desperate Republicans, ranting and frothing at the mouth. You are on a loosing side, and just don't seem to know it yet.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Hmm...what remarks did Admin remove? I can't imagine anything worse than the conservative comments that remain in the archives.


Presumably Admin removed the remarks made on the 9th and 10th while certain members of the conservative contingent were pretending to typos while talking about their cooking lessons.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> You know that liberal news media, Knitry, ALWAYS attacking big business; except when the business deserves it, of course.
> This is what people like LukeLucy don't appreciate when we try to bring these things to her attention.
> When I say community safety, (and you understand this)I mean the entire community. Now I will use the word she tried to reference earlier, EVERYONE who lives in the area is exposed to the risks for the profiteers to be able to fill their pockets.
> I suppose they all should have known half a century ago about this and CHOSEN to evacuate the area and make their lives elsewhere.
> Again, those possessing the callous attitude of the right simply dismiss the lives of those who are believed to be on this earth to create wealth for those too busy to take care of themselves.


No. The only people who "create" wealth are the people who are wealthy. THEY are responsible for themselves. Others can create wealth for themselves if they choose.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> I would say she'll never learn because she won't read messages that disagree with her.


No. I do not read messages because they are abusive.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> How would KPG know all of our "real" names? They are not in our profiles and I think Admin should be made aware that someone has hacked into our personal info that is not available to anyone on this site except for Admin. There's a lawsuit waiting to happen.
> **********************************************
> knitpresentgifts wrote:
> 
> ...


Talk about being a day late and a dollar short. You just might have something to contribute some day - But wait -- Nah, it's not likely to happen in this century.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Nussa said:


> You must be refering to the CEO's of large comanies. Because both you and I know the average american, who does the real work, doesn't live that way. The CEO's are the blood suckers of the world.


No, CEO's are not blood suckers. They have done a lot of work: being highly educated takes work, making the right decisions for the company to make money takes work. CEO's work, work, work. Not nine to five. If a CEO does not perform - pfffttt - he's gone. So he has to work knowing his risks.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

KP's computers are never wrong. I made some suggested changes in my setup. Seems okay, but I'm still nervous.



Poor Purl said:


> How did it get settled. Was it something with your computer or KP's?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Yes true. No way.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Most people who use their brains and take financial risks are making money by getting it away from other people. That's how the stock market works: it adds *nothing* to the economy but is just a way of taking money from one person's pockets and stuffing it into another's.
> 
> If the people you speak of created new systems, new types of businesses, new cures or inventions, they deserve a good return, and at the same time they would be creating jobs and sharing their wealth. But people who get rich by investing other people's money, no matter how many hours a week they work, are thieves, no more, no less. If you haven't seen _Wall Street_, today might be a good day to get it off Netflix.


Money is made other than the stock market. People who get rich by investing other's money have the responsibility of producing. If they don't - forget it - they are gone. There is responsibility there.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Lkholcomb said:


> "By Friday evening, 737 people had called the West Virginia Poison Center to report concerns or symptoms related to the spill, water company spokeswoman Elizabeth Scharman said.
> 
> Symptoms included nausea, vomiting, dizziness, diarrhea, rashes and reddened skin * "varying from very mild to much more bothersome", * said.
> 
> ...


Indeed. Bothersome. Not to worry. Right.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Nussa said:


> I agree with everything you've had to say. Unfortunatly, right now it's the haves, & the have nots...(not the show) And what the Haves don't realize, is things cannot continue to go on the way they have. The Have nots, can't take it forever. The crevasse between the two will become so great, that there may well be a war between the two. Eventually the Have nots will no longer have ANYTHING, literally, left to loose. It will be fight or starve. That will be the time that the Haves will realize that all that paper money they have is worthless. And the rest of what they have will be forceably taken from them. This type of thing has happened many times in the history of the world and it's inhabitants.
> I personally wold like to avoid that outcome. But I don't see the Haves showing any sign that the problem even exisits. So IMO, that is where the world, and this country stands right now.


Something that makes it even more frightening to me is all of this 2nd Amendment talk, so many of the hard core gun rights folks will align with the money because of the anti-reg piece, I think. 
That could be a real mess. 
LOL, then there is Armagedden.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Boy you buy the whole lock, stock and barrel.



Lukelucy said:


> People who make money typically take more financial risks and work harder than people with no money. They deserve their yachts. More power to them. They deserve their toys. They WORKED for them. They took RISKS. They do not work just 9 to 5. They put in 3 times that number of hours.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Nope. A wannabe. The rich are quiet about it to the have-nots.



alcameron said:


> Boy, you sure believe a load of BS! There are plenty of people with $$$$ who don't work at all.
> They ought to be able to afford to pay more in taxes, too.
> There's just one reason for a response like this: you must be one of them.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> It really looks wierd to me to see "Janet Cooke" off to the side.
> Jelun has been my online personna for so long; you saw what was said, though, my goose was Cooke'd. I don't appreciate either lamb or goose. Oh well.


Weird to me too. But very nice because it's a lovely name. I am still simply gobsmacked that their meanness, pettiness, ugliness, etc. would extend that far. Chris Christie could take a lesson or two.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> His name is "Pope"? No wonder he got the job (I, for one, am glad he did).
> 
> Seriously, Nussa referred to him as "your pope." Since he's not hers, she can refer to him however she wants. Do you always capitalize "the President"? Even I don't, and I admit he's my president.


Who needs the Comedy Channel when we've got you?? ROFL -- again!!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

alcameron said:


> When will you ever learn??? The "job creators" right now are sitting back on their yachts enjoying life, counting their money, and hiding it in off-shore accounts. Regulations are for the protection of our society.
> And, by the way it's "fewer jobs," not "less jobs."
> Read what your pope has to say about the "job creators."


Not all job creators have yachts to sit back and relax on, count their money and see it safely into off shore accounts. Mom and Pop shops generally don't qualify with that bunch. Instead, they have been counting their pennies, deciding if they can afford to keep employees, keep health insurance or expand their businesses. Many of these job creators are in a state of limbo now because of this administration's policies.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Not all job creators have yachts to sit back and relax on, count their money and see it safely into off shore accounts. Mom and Pop shops generally don't qualify with that bunch. Instead, they have been counting their pennies, deciding if they can afford to keep employees, keep health insurance or expand their businesses. Many of these job creators are in a state of limbo now because of this administration's policies.


Right. They are having troubles because of THIS administration.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Knitry said:


> Weird to me too. But very nice because it's a lovely name. I am still simply gobsmacked that their meanness, pettiness, ugliness, etc. would extend that far. Chris Christie could take a lesson or two.


LOL, NOW we know who they are, they are FORMER Christie staff.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Knitry said:


> Weird to me too. But very nice because it's a lovely name. I am still simply gobsmacked that their meanness, pettiness, ugliness, etc. would extend that far. Chris Christie could take a lesson or two.


Thanks, I like it, too. :wink: 
I probably could have ridden it out and they would have tired of the game in a day or so. 
As with any abusers, though, the activity can begin again at any moment. It just made sense to take that opportunity away.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I'm going to say that KPG and LTL could care less what Jelun's real name is.


LOL -- and you MIGHT get corrected on your improper phrasing: "I could care less."

Or not. Depending on how hypocritical some people are feeling.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Oh man - throw the shovel aside, I need a bulldozer to get through this BS.


What, exactly, was BS about it? Here is is again, for your convenience in responding:



> Janet Cooke wrote:
> Thanks, Knitry. Honestly, it is true that most of the sites I go to are making people ID because behavior is so out of control out there.
> These folks just think they are cute. I don't fear them while there are some websites that I have dropped out of rather than give my name.
> I did explain to admin why I wanted the name change. I doubt that the person who runs this site cares about the silliness that goes on around here. Each "side" gets a bit goofy.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Talk about being a day late and a dollar short. You just might have something to contribute some day - But wait -- Nah, it's not likely to happen in this century.


Wrong. If KPG truly has some or all of our names then it seems more than likely that there's been a security breach--and we have the right to know. I'm going to contact Admin and find out what the heck is going on.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> I agree with you, Maid. Whatever happened to the 'Made in America' stuff that people--particularly conservatives--used to be so enthusiastic about? Things have really changed over the past ten or fifteen years--now the GOP seems to believe that it's more patriotic to open up sweatshops overseas and employ foreign workers at pennies per hour than provide Americans with jobs.


Obama invests in companies that outsource out of the US as do most dems. Making money, having a well structured portfolio will be a big part of a politician maintaining their lifestyle when they leave office. Dem. and Rep., no difference. They live off the working class while in office and also when they leave. I am in a hurry so any misspellings in this post will remain.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> Presumably Admin removed the remarks made on the 9th and 10th while certain members of the conservative contingent were pretending to typos while talking about their cooking lessons.


What a surprise--Admin is finally paying attention to what goes on around here...it's about time!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Janet Cooke said:


> She made sure to say "financial" risks. Some of us believe that financial risks pale by comparison with the risk of going to the job that doesn't pay a living wage and facing the business end of a gun just for doing a job.
> Many of us think that the financial risk is small compared to the risk workers in warehouses take for putting their lives on the line every day with all that heavy equipment racing around on the floor.
> Most of us believe that if a person was lucky enough to inherit a multi-national business, or even many shares in a multi-million dollar enterprise there is a moral obligation to invest at least as much in the safety of workers and the community as an owner invests in homes and the advantages that that inheritance brings.


Life just isn't fair, is it? How many people actually inherit a multi-million dollar company? That's why it is important what choices people make. One can chose to become successful and take the necessary steps to accomplish their goals or chose to stay where one is and stagnate, always depending on someone else to do the hard part for them. It is not written anywhere that life will be easy. Part of the journey to success is getting there. This journey has allowed America to become the great country it is and why immigrants wanted to come here. Success equals hard work. Even the rich have to work to stay successful. (Disclaimer, this doesn't apply to 100% of the population.)


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> No. The only people who "create" wealth are the people who are wealthy. THEY are responsible for themselves. Others can create wealth for themselves if they choose.


Are you wealthy Lukelucy?


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Poor Purl said:


> Not to mention that "blah blah blah" is the best description of KPG's messages.


These smilies seem apropos:








.......







.......







.....









And I haven't found a raspberry yet, but I thought this one might work:










And I dunno, this one seemed to work too:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Nussa said:


> Are you wealthy Lukelucy?


No. But I know people who are - and by the way who are from HARD WORK and TAKING RISKS. They earned every bit of it.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Nussa said:


> Why is it that everyone who disagrees with you is either a looser, or on the dole from the government?
> 
> You need to learn how, discussing a subject, works. You tell what you believe, we read it, then tell you what we believe. And so on & so on. It doesn't have to be a constant attack from you when we don't agree. That's how adults work out their differences. It really isn't that difficult. Most people are able to do that in a civil manner. Try it, it works....Really!


If you truly believe that they why did you just accuse LTL of being a racist because she doesn't like Obama's policies? Try taking your own advice and prove it works.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Life just isn't fair, is it? How many people actually inherit a multi-million dollar company? That's why it is important what choices people make. One can chose to become successful and take the necessary steps to accomplish their goals or chose to stay where one is and stagnate, always depending on someone else to do the hard part for them. It is not written anywhere that life will be easy. Part of the journey to success is getting there. This journey has allowed America to become the great country it is and why immigrants wanted to come here. Success equals hard work. Even the rich have to work to stay successful. (Disclaimer, this doesn't apply to 100% of the population.)


For crying out loud? You honestly have to ask that? 
Take a peek at Forbes, at any number of business magazines...why do you suppose that there are references to the 1% to the 1/10th of 1%? 
And no, life is not fair. Nobody is looking for a level playing field, we are seeking the chance to avoid complete calamity. 
Until more of the uber affluent start acting like true philanthropists we can never know what day and date the society we have structured will explode into violence. 
Just a simple clue for those who think they do well to align themselves with those super rich... when the top does blow off? 
Those unemployed youth? those young people who played by the rules and STILL can't get a decent paying job? those young men who went into the military and are now being denied the bennies we promised them? 
Honey, they ain't coming after me. 
1. I have nothing they want that I won't give them freely. 
2. I don't have enough, they are going after the people who have some comfort and little security. LOL, some gated community in FL isn't going to keep them out. 
What I hope to miss is seeing my nation in flames. 
Do you think we can't have a Syria here? the Iran of '09? 
Think again.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

VocalLisa said:


> These smilies seem apropos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHAAA, OMG, I am fiercely typing about sectual armegeddon and you are playing with e-cons.

LIFE ISN'T FAIR!!


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

I can't quibble with your assessment in any way. It's fairly well understood, I think, that what TPTB would like is a New Serfdom. They're well on their way, but if they get it, it won't be for long.

and for anyone who doubts our assessment and for the benefit of those who don't but would like more information, here's a striking leaked memo that pretty well lays it out:

*The leaked 2006 Citigroup Plutonomy memo Part 1 *
http://occupyobservations.blogspot.com/2013/02/the-leaked-2006-citigroup-plutonomy-memo.html
Actual Document Link: http://www.scribd.com/doc/6674234/

But they call if "class warfare" when we happen to notice the unrelenting attacks on us and try to fight back to stop them.



Nussa said:


> I agree with everything you've had to say. Unfortunatly, right now it's the haves, & the have nots...(not the show) And what the Haves don't realize, is things cannot continue to go on the way they have. The Have nots, can't take it forever. The crevasse between the two will become so great, that there may well be a war between the two. Eventually the Have nots will no longer have ANYTHING, literally, left to loose. It will be fight or starve. That will be the time that the Haves will realize that all that paper money they have is worthless. And the rest of what they have will be forceably taken from them. This type of thing has happened many times in the history of the world and it's inhabitants.
> I personally wold like to avoid that outcome. But I don't see the Haves showing any sign that the problem even exisits. So IMO, that is where the world, and this country stands right now.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Nussa said:


> Are you wealthy Lukelucy?


LOL, I am telling you she doesn't know what real wealth is. 
She knows people who are "comfortable".


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Janet Cooke said:


> Oh yes, that incident that Oprah identified as racism, now I wasn't there so I don't know if it was racism or plain ol' ignorance.
> However, the clerk in that exclusive store probably makes less than I do a year. Yet, she felt able to shut Oprah down even though part of her problem was that she didn't recognize that OW's outfit might have been casual, it still cost more than the clerk made in a month.
> Why do people not form alliances with those they have needs in common with?


In all fairness to the clerk, she might not have known who OW was. Not everyone in the world does. Maybe they (clerks) do get many tourists in the store that don't realize how highly priced their goods are and she acted accordingly. Anyway, Oprah had her moment in the news and alls well that ends well.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Janet Cooke said:


> Speaking of people who hate just about everyone equally, I tried to look up that post that I believe I remember as having
> 
> capital C "Cooke'd"?
> 
> There appears to be a large segment of posts missing from my archives and from LTL's. Funny, huh?


 WTF !!! So now you're implying that LTL went into your archives and deleted your posts as well as hers? Unbelievable.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> What a terrible situation this is.
> 
> A man, already the single parent of a 15 month old, trying to do the right thing by his deceased wife and his child in utero.
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/texas-family-pregnant-brain-dead-woman-sue-article-1.1575444


I've been aware of this for a while now -- it's almost too grotesque for me to be _able_ to pay any attention to it. But IMO it most certainly takes the arguments of the anti-abortion crowd to their logical conclusion: women as mere incubators. Doesn't even matter whether they're alive or not, so it's really only women's BODIES as incubators. If science came up with a way to incubate babies from conception right on through, and a way to make blow-up dolls a little more lifelike -- and it's said robots may perform those particular, er, relevant functions in the not too distant future -- women could be erased from the earth and a large swath of the population would celebrate.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> No. The only people who "create" wealth are the people who are wealthy.


Really? You REALLY believe this sentence is literally true? I'd like an explanation -- a brief one will do -- of how that works, what the process is. Because I must be too stupid to get it.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> Thanks, I like it, too. :wink:
> I probably could have ridden it out and they would have tired of the game in a day or so.
> As with any abusers, though, the activity can begin again at any moment. It just made sense to take that opportunity away.


Absolutely, because part of what makes it so sinister is the implied _continuing_ threat. Always something that can be dangled over your head.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

damemary said:


> Boy you buy the whole lock, stock and barrel.


Well, you do find that a relatively large number of people who buy into that crap, also tend to send money to televangelists or thinks that Sarah Palin is a thoughtful and reasonable person. So, that'll give you some idea of their discernment skills.

Of course, for those of us who don't have rich daddy's coattails upon which we can build our wealth, hard work is absolutely an important part of gaining wealth and/or success.

But, it;s only one part of the equation and there's no doubt there are millions of talented, VERY hard working people out there who will never become rich and there are many many rich people who are lazy and untalented and have gained wealth regardless.

So, this notion that work ethic is THE lynch pin of success and wealth, is demonstrably untrue.

And if we could ever get a TRUE assessment of poster's financials status here, I bet you will find the "_If you're not successful/wealthy it's because you didn't work hard enough_" crowd, tend to be the ones that have utilized government assistance in one form or another, more than anyone else. That includes corporations.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> In all fairness to the clerk, she might not have known who OW was. Not everyone in the world does. Maybe they (clerks) do get many tourists in the store that don't realize how highly priced their goods are and she acted accordingly. Anyway, Oprah had her moment in the news and alls well that ends well.


Were you not able to follow the thread of the conversation?
The Esteemed Empress Poor Purl and I were having a discussion about people who are at the lowest end of the earning ladder relating to those who are at earning levels that they will never attain rather than to those who are "in the same boat". 
The example of Oprah in that retail outlet in the Alps while she was attending to Tina Turner's wedding was not about Oprah, it was about a woman who MAY have bought into the idea that she has some astute sense of monetary worth and buying power. To her detriment, or her employer's, she obvious has not developed that skill. What she has developed is a presumptuous attitude that likely cost her lots of money and esteem.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

VocalLisa said:


> Well, you do find that a relatively large number of people who buy into that crap, also tend to send money to televangelists. So, that'll give you some idea of their discernment skills.
> 
> Of course, for those of us who don't have rich daddy's coattails upon which we can build our wealth, hard work is absolutely an important part of gaining wealth.
> 
> ...


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> I agree with you, Maid. Whatever happened to the 'Made in America' stuff that people--particularly conservatives--used to be so enthusiastic about? Things have really changed over the past ten or fifteen years--now the GOP seems to believe that it's more patriotic to open up sweatshops overseas and employ foreign workers at pennies per hour than provide Americans with jobs.


You also need to realize that American's don't want to pay the higher prices for goods made in America. They want everything to be as cheap as possible, we have grown accustomed to that. This new mindset is a very real reason why manufacturing in America is having a hard time restarting. A good case can be made against this reasoning, at the same time, it seems to be a hindrance to manufacturing goods here.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> WTF !!! So now you're implying that LTL went into your archives and deleted your posts as well as hers? Unbelievable.


No, you're inferring that.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Lukelucy wrote:
No. The only people who "create" wealth are the people who are wealthy.


Really? You REALLY believe this sentence is literally true? I'd like an explanation -- a brief one will do -- of how that works, what the process is. Because I must be too stupid to get it.

Knitry


LOL, so much for the "work hard and you can succeed" model of American propaganda.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Janet Cooke said:


> I never claimed that anyone MADE me change my user name. I changed my user name to take my power back.
> It is really sad that you don't have enough capability for introspection or intelligence to be able to relate to that.
> You are the one who claims to have been a teacher, right?
> I thank God my children were not your students.


True, you didn't come right out and say it, but you implied it. You're taking your power back from what or whom? Who took your power away? If anything, you gave your power away by putting your information on the internet, for anyone to find. (You admitted as much.)

You really have a comprehension and memory problem. This will make you happy for sure - I am/was not a teacher.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> You also need to realize that American's don't want to pay the higher prices for goods made in America. They want everything to be as cheap as possible, we have grown accustomed to that. This new mindset is a very real reason why manufacturing in America is having a hard time restarting. A good case can be made against this reasoning, at the same time, it seems to be a hindrance to manufacturing goods here.


That wasn't really the question. What happened to the support of conservatives for "MADE IN USA"?
You know all those wealthy people who your pal just mentioned who are the only ones who can "create wealth"? 
They are not buying the cheapest of the cheap, they are MANUFACTURING the cheapest of the cheap, and endangering people and burning down factories while they are at it.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> Dunno, but I didn't do it (don't think we can) and I didn't request it.


I found it, but there was no capital C:

Jan 9, 14 19:00:17
lovethelake

Joined: Apr 6, 11
Messages: 2569
Feedback: 0/0.0%
Location: Virginia
KPG so many on the left can't defend Obama and his economy and his failure to be a leader and fire people responsible for all the scandals, I believe their geese are cooke'd

Remember Benghazi

Reply Quote Reply Report Issue


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> True, you didn't come right out and say it, but you implied it. You're taking your power back from what or whom? Who took your power away? If anything, you gave your power away by putting your information on the internet, for anyone to find. (You admitted as much.)
> 
> You really have a comprehension and memory problem. This will make you happy for sure - I am/was not a teacher.


I cannot try to explain your error in thinking this through without being very curt and extremely mean right now. 
There are people who do understand my reasoning. If they want a go I hope they will. If not, remind me sometime and I will explain it to you. 
Meanwhile, if there is some question that you have, or viewpoint about psychology in abusive relationships that you don't understand you should ask so that you can avoid that trap.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Since the subject of racism has been raised again, here's an excerpt of an article I encountered a few days ago that I thought was simply splendid. I know that some here will find it equally laudable and some here, not so much (if they even understand a word of it).

Enjoy:



> The problem is that white people see racism as conscious hate, when racism is bigger than that. Racism is a complex system of social and political levers and pulleys set up generations ago to continue working on the behalf of whites at other peoples expense, whether whites know/like it or not. When we see Phil Robertson talking about how happy black people were in the South during a period of time that we all KNOW was politically ratchet for black people, we can all go, Yeah, black people werent really happy about that, and its racist of you to suggest that discrimination wasnt bad.
> 
> Swear to God, they were singing just a second ago.
> 
> ...


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

soloweygirl said:


> In all fairness to the clerk, she might not have known who OW was. Not everyone in the world does. Maybe they (clerks) do get many tourists in the store that don't realize how highly priced their goods are and she acted accordingly. Anyway, Oprah had her moment in the news and alls well that ends well.


Boy, the point of the story went right over your head.

Whether the clerk recognized her as OPRAH or not _has nothing to do with it_. The issue was that the clerk recognized her as BLACK and has an assumption based on that.

And it's not "all's well that ends well". The point is that thousands if not millions of black people deal with that BS all the time. If you're not recognized "as Oprah", then you're just gonna be treated the way that clerk happened to treat Oprah on that particular day -- dismissed, demeaned and treated as unworthy and disrespectfully. So, maybe "all's well that ends well" for people who have their heads stuck up their clammy white behinds, but for anyone who cares about decency and fairness, no, it doesn't "end well" at all.


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-233996-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

